# TTCAL January BFP wannabees Thread!!! **3 BFPS's!!***



## ami1985

Lets all get together for those who want a BFP in Jan/ Early feb xxxxx:flower: 
Nitengale 
Buzzymomma :bfp:
Tanzibar83 
ami1985 
auntylolo 
kmwillets :bfp:
babydust818 
tryingfaith 
lomelly 
ReadynWaiting 
keepinthefaithx 
hope39 
patiently 
angelbaby1115 
ansdep 
babyjo 
pichi 
sapphire1 
cherrished 
mammas path 
all crossed 
agreeksmom 
snowflake120 
Elhaym :bfp:
Rebekah1g 
Lovebot
Krippy
MrsMauri
ThreeMakesFive


----------



## Nitengale

Oh, I am in! :thumbup:


----------



## ami1985

me too i will have a baby in my belly soon! xx


----------



## auntylolo

I'm in! Planning on catching this eggy as soon as it comes out and it will be swarmed by :spermy: bfp should be around 7th january if I ever ovulate!


----------



## ami1985

lol well i was never regular so think ill be testing end of jan roughly :) cnt wait :) xxx

Cant wait for all us girlies :

Nitengale: when u testing? xx we can do it Lolo! xx


----------



## auntylolo

Of course we can! I'm currently in a pure pma state thinking well it happened so easily last time, there's no reason why I won't be pregnant straight again:thumbup:


----------



## ami1985

exactly lol, im hoping i ov next week, dtd tnight tho as well :) need my bfp xxx


----------



## Buzzymomma

Me me me!
My cycles just got regular after going off birth control when I got my BFP before. So I'm hoping they're regular again, fingers tightly crossed.
If they are, then I should be testing somewhere in the middle of January!


----------



## ami1985

be around middle to end for me...im so excited but scared at same time xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Count me in too!!!!!! :D

I've figured if I get a bfp in Jan that would mean a september baby (which is what I've secretly always wanted - just as long as it's not super early september as it'll only get messy with schools).


----------



## kmwilletts

We are hoping to get our BFP in January as well. I'm also scared but excited at the same time, hoping for sticky baby dust for us all!!!

:dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm scared too kmwilletts but I'm so prepared for every outcome, we have to be right?

Ami put a list of names up on the first post sweetie :D


----------



## Buzzymomma

I'm happy with a September baby... My wedding anniversary is September 5th, so that would be a lovely anniversary present!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Aww here's wishing you get a double celebration that month then Buzzymomma, xxx


----------



## babydust818

Count me in! I should be O'ing tmrw! Will be testing Jan 5th! Hoping 2012 is the year! It HAS to be, right?!!!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks so much Tanzibar!

Babydust818 that's the spirit! Be positive and relax and it will happen! :hugs:


----------



## tryingfaith

Count me in too...PLEASE! I had a m/c in Nov. and plan on doing IUI as soon as AF shows up which I should expect on or around Jan. 17th (FXD) this will be 40 days after HCG level was at 5 (Dec. 8) atleast thats what my RE's nurse told me. I would love to share a journey with you ladies. I will pray for BFP's!![-o&lt;


----------



## Nitengale

Crossing my fingers for all of us. I won't be testing until end of Janurary/beginning of February. Sending prayers.:hugs:


----------



## ami1985

List added :) eee so excited xxx


----------



## lomelly

I'm in! But I have no idea when/if I will ovulate, I'm off this BC as of Dec 31st... come on sticky beans!!! Hopefully we all get our BFPs straight away! :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

I have fingers crossed for everyone that we do :)


----------



## ami1985

so excited girls its gonna be a long month for us but im hoping all us girlies get our bfp's this month! xxxx

What is everyone doing differently this month?? xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Can I join ladies? I'm hoping for an easy bfp first month ttc after an Ectopic. Af is due Jan 9, I hope I can wait until then to test. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ami1985

course u can chick, sorry for ur loss chick and fingers crossed for ur BFP

Anyone doing anything different this month? xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg sign me up lol

i cant start trying til end of january, dont think ill be o'ing til feb....i just got dx w mthfr so its guna be interesting...xo


----------



## ami1985

ur welcome to join chick...gonna be a good month for us..I predict BFP's all round lol xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope so ami lol

ill say a prayer for all of us!

i wish i could start trying this cycle but i gotta wait!! so feb bfp here i come!


----------



## ami1985

am sure itll be a good one..

Whos trying anything different? xx


----------



## tryingfaith

I did IUI in Oct. and had a m/c in Nov. So this month I am trying Preseed for the first time and hope to become preggo before AF shows up...whenever that may be. I am not aloud to do IUI until she comes in January. So I guess the onething im doing different this month is Preseed. FXD for us all.


----------



## ami1985

im thinking of trying some sort of preseed too :) hope it works ill still be using ops too :) xx


----------



## kmwilletts

Ami, to answer if anyone is trying anything different, I'm not really doing much besides laying down with a pillow under my butt after. When I conceived before my MC I was using the instead cup to hold everything in, but can't this time due to my Dr. telling me not to insert anything lol (infection I suppose) What are you thinking of trying? I ordered some tests online for Ovulation & some pregnancy ones but not sure if they will arrive in time for me to test for this cycle. Fingers crossed we all get BFP's!!!


----------



## lomelly

Using OPKs, temping (as usual), and hoping coming off BC will regulate my hormones enough for a good O... also I put a pillow under my bum after ;)


----------



## Buzzymomma

I am going to do exactly the same as my bfp cycle! 
I think my bleeding is nearly finished so I'm going to start taking vitex and b6 again. We used soft cups during ov and I did bbt. And I cut out caffeine!
So exactly the same over here!


----------



## ami1985

be the same for me here, just DTD not long ago before OH went out to finish some work then again when he comes back in...Im also doing the pillow trick but making sure I orgasm too :) and staying there for 15mins

Also doing pelvic floor exercises after lol xx anything thatll help xx


----------



## Hope39

Count me in too (i think), recurrent miscarriage clinic told me to wait until i had seen her on 9th feb before ttc but i know she'll have my results by mid jan so if i have a happy accident then i am sure they will let me know what my test results were

My thyroid was an issue but that is now under control, i might have lieden factor v but the doc tested me for that early dec so result early jan and i ovulate around jan 7th (my birthday), a birthday baby will do nicely

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## tryingfaith

Hope39 said:


> Count me in too (i think), recurrent miscarriage clinic told me to wait until i had seen her on 9th feb before ttc but i know she'll have my results by mid jan so if i have a happy accident then i am sure they will let me know what my test results were
> 
> My thyroid was an issue but that is now under control, i might have lieden factor v but the doc tested me for that early dec so result early jan and i ovulate around jan 7th (my birthday), a birthday baby will do nicely
> 
> Good luck everyone xx

My thyroid was an issue with my first m/c baby had not HB after 15 weeks. They couldnt find anything genetically wrong with the baby..so I am assuming it was my thyroid..I change my meds oftern..one test I was at .499 so they upped my meds then the next test (3 weeks later) it was 3.48. Then a few weeks later it went up again...aye aye aye...Not sure what to do. I take my meds every day faithfully...Hopefully it wont be a problem next time around!!! GL to us all.
:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## amit_sharma

Nice sharing.....


----------



## patiently

ladies can i join I am currently awaiting AF and am on my first clomid cycle...so i know as i haven't got a bfp already that this month im out and im just waiting for AF why doesnt she hurry up! But will start my next round of clomid soon as she shows...and hoping for a bfp in january! FC!!! will be using opks too and have just received m basal themometre not sure how to use it or when to start...but will be charting...does anyone know what day i should start charting? Good luck to all on this thread for jan/feb bfp's!


----------



## Tanzibar83

patiently, I really would start charting asap, all you need to do is every morning as soon as you've woken is take your temp and chart it down. It's the simple, make sure you have had at least 3 hours sleep and make sure it's at the same time every day so there is consistency in your readings, xxx


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Tanzibar83 said:


> patiently, I really would start charting asap, all you need to do is every morning as soon as you've woken is take your temp and chart it down. It's the simple, make sure you have had at least 3 hours sleep and make sure it's at the same time every day so there is consistency in your readings, xxx

Count me in! Tomorrow makes exactly one month since I lost my bean :cry: found out on the 15th nov d&c 23rd. So Im ready and waiting. Still no :witch: or :bfp: but I have everything crossed for a :bfp: very soon. I'd love to have a sept or oct :baby: . Lots &lots of :sex: & :dust: for us all!!! :happydance:


----------



## ansdep

Hello ladies,

Can I join? 
I have been on another TTC forum but I feel like I need to be in a forum that has women who know the pain of a loss. I Have had two chemical pregnancies in the past two months (october and november). It is so crazy, I have been ttc since June, never have gotten a BFP before and now two chemicals in a row!!!! :cry: I have a doctor's appointment next week so hopefully will find out what is wrong in the meantime i will be taking baby aspirin because i have seen it help many women get pregnant and stay pregnant.... the only silver lining is that I am due to ovulate next week so i can start ttc right away again. GL to all those ttc. i really hope that you all get your :bfp:. I am due to test on the 14th.

P.S. i promise not to be a downer in this forum. I have just been completely blindsided by the past two months.


----------



## AngelBaby1115

ansdep said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can I join?
> I have been on another TTC forum but I feel like I need to be in a forum that has women who know the pain of a loss. I Have had two chemical pregnancies in the past two months (october and november). It is so crazy, I have been ttc since June, never have gotten a BFP before and now two chemicals in a row!!!! :cry: I have a doctor's appointment next week so hopefully will find out what is wrong in the meantime i will be taking baby aspirin because i have seen it help many women get pregnant and stay pregnant.... the only silver lining is that I am due to ovulate next week so i can start ttc right away again. GL to all those ttc. i really hope that you all get your :bfp:. I am due to test on the 14th.
> 
> P.S. i promise not to be a downer in this forum. I have just been completely blindsided by the past two months.

Sweetheart everyone is a downer on occasion, can't help it. I will be a downer tomorrow, it'll be exactly a month since I lost my lil bean (blighted ovum) and the grief has already hit again full force the past couple days. So don't worry about being a "downer" this forum is all about support for good & bad days. :hug:


----------



## Hope39

tryingfaith said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in too (i think), recurrent miscarriage clinic told me to wait until i had seen her on 9th feb before ttc but i know she'll have my results by mid jan so if i have a happy accident then i am sure they will let me know what my test results were
> 
> My thyroid was an issue but that is now under control, i might have lieden factor v but the doc tested me for that early dec so result early jan and i ovulate around jan 7th (my birthday), a birthday baby will do nicely
> 
> Good luck everyone xx
> 
> My thyroid was an issue with my first m/c baby had not HB after 15 weeks. They couldnt find anything genetically wrong with the baby..so I am assuming it was my thyroid..I change my meds oftern..one test I was at .499 so they upped my meds then the next test (3 weeks later) it was 3.48. Then a few weeks later it went up again...aye aye aye...Not sure what to do. I take my meds every day faithfully...Hopefully it wont be a problem next time around!!! GL to us all.
> :hugs:
> :dust:Click to expand...

My thyoid tsh was 9.27 before i started meds, then it dropped to 5.24 so we increased the dose and it is now 1.3! perfect. Professor Quenby told me it has to be under 2.5, most fertility specialists recommend a tsh between 1-2


----------



## tryingfaith

Hope39 said:


> tryingfaith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in too (i think), recurrent miscarriage clinic told me to wait until i had seen her on 9th feb before ttc but i know she'll have my results by mid jan so if i have a happy accident then i am sure they will let me know what my test results were
> 
> My thyroid was an issue but that is now under control, i might have lieden factor v but the doc tested me for that early dec so result early jan and i ovulate around jan 7th (my birthday), a birthday baby will do nicely
> 
> Good luck everyone xx
> 
> My thyroid was an issue with my first m/c baby had not HB after 15 weeks. They couldnt find anything genetically wrong with the baby..so I am assuming it was my thyroid..I change my meds oftern..one test I was at .499 so they upped my meds then the next test (3 weeks later) it was 3.48. Then a few weeks later it went up again...aye aye aye...Not sure what to do. I take my meds every day faithfully...Hopefully it wont be a problem next time around!!! GL to us all.
> :hugs:
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> My thyoid tsh was 9.27 before i started meds, then it dropped to 5.24 so we increased the dose and it is now 1.3! perfect. Professor Quenby told me it has to be under 2.5, most fertility specialists recommend a tsh between 1-2Click to expand...

YAY...Im so glad it went down. How often do you test your Thyroid levels?? I think I need to check mine again..I worry so much because they fluctuate so much...What meds do they have you on? I am taking 125 mcg of Levothyroxine. =) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tryingfaith

ansdep said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can I join?
> I have been on another TTC forum but I feel like I need to be in a forum that has women who know the pain of a loss. I Have had two chemical pregnancies in the past two months (october and november). It is so crazy, I have been ttc since June, never have gotten a BFP before and now two chemicals in a row!!!! :cry: I have a doctor's appointment next week so hopefully will find out what is wrong in the meantime i will be taking baby aspirin because i have seen it help many women get pregnant and stay pregnant.... the only silver lining is that I am due to ovulate next week so i can start ttc right away again. GL to all those ttc. i really hope that you all get your :bfp:. I am due to test on the 14th.
> 
> P.S. i promise not to be a downer in this forum. I have just been completely blindsided by the past two months.

Were all here to support each other...dont feel like being down isnt aloud..we all need a pick me up sometimes. Welcome.


----------



## ami1985

welcome to the thread all you lovely new ladies and hi to everyone

Sorry to hear about everyone's losses...bring the the bfp's ladies! xxxx


----------



## patiently

Just seeing my name on the list has made me feel so excited and positive this month so thanks for including me! GL to everyone!!! and baby dust to all! 

I've started spotting today so figure AF will arrive full flow tomorrow morning at least we can get the january bfp ball rolling! :dance: will be taking clomid cd 2-6 or 3-7 not sure yet...and will start charting tomorrow morning at 4am!! hoping for a sept baby as my first baby was also conceived in jan and was expected in sept! FC for us all!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

ami1985 said:


> am sure itll be a good one..
> 
> Whos trying anything different? xx

What we are doing differently is not obsessing. After months of checking my cm, cp, temping, charting, etc I know within a day when I will ovulate so we are bding and enjoying it. I hope a more relaxed approach is what works for us.


----------



## babyjo

Hi ladies
Can I join? I am currently miscarrying and was given no advice so after some googling we are going to start "trying" straight away but I'm with you Ready. We are taking a relaxed approach too! That's what worked last time. I had a regular short 24 day cycle so not sure how mc will affect things. Super sticky baby dust to everyone.


----------



## ami1985

hugs. Sorry for your loss hun..ive just suffered a loss 2 weeks ago so im BDing when i can..work doesnt make it easy lol xx

Sticky baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Buzzymomma

How long did it take everyone to stop bleeding?
I *think* I'm on the tail end of a natural miscarriage, and it's been 7 days now. \

Also, for the ladies a bit farther in their cycles, did your OH's have a hard time being intimate with you again?
TMI but I'm trying to get my husband to start being more intimate with me, because he's been very sad and doesn't really want to touch me a whole lot. He just doesn't want to... It's kind of upsetting. Obviously I'm not trying to get him to have sex with me yet, but he won't even kiss me or anything. I dunno :wacko:


----------



## auntylolo

Hi buzzymomma, it took a while for my hubby to accept my invitations/initiation and when I asked him about it he said he wanted to make sure I was totally ready but aswell I think it was a bit weird for him and he had to be emotionally ready too :hugs:It was hard, and I felt totally rejected but he did me know when he was ready.
Tbh, I didn't realise how much it had affected him too.


----------



## ami1985

awww hugs girlies. Im not having that probs wiht my OH he seems ok xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Buzzymomma - my bleeding stopped after 5 days then took about 4 days for the spotting to stop.

My hubby and I haven't had sex yet, he's concerned about hurting me but he expressed that, also he wanted to wait for the bleeding to stop, maybe chat to him see why he's being a bit distance it might clear the air, xxxx


----------



## tryingfaith

:dust:Hello ladies...It has been 1 month and 1 week since my loss. AF showed her face today, which is good because this means we are getting our IUI the first week of January!!! I am so excited about this...I thought she would never show her face. How is everyone??
Merry Christmas!!

:xmas7:


----------



## mammaspath

Hello everyone! I had my missed m/c december 20th and D&C on the 21st. I am trying to stay positive and want to ttc asap. I see a couple girls I was in with another thread. Good to see you here! BABYDUST to everyone. and Merry Xmas!


----------



## babyjo

Merry Christmas ladies, let's keep strong and positive for January 2012!


----------



## tryingfaith

Merry Christmas ladies...Hope your day is going well ladies...(((HUGS))):hugs:

Welcome Mammaspath!!! Hope we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## ami1985

merry xmas ladies xxx


----------



## All crossed

I am hoping to but am not really feeling positive this month. This is my first cycle after mc and whilst I think I ov'd this week and bded plenty I just don't feel ad though we caught it. We can only wait and see.


----------



## mammaspath

All crossed said:


> I am hoping to but am not really feeling positive this month. This is my first cycle after mc and whilst I think I ov'd this week and bded plenty I just don't feel ad though we caught it. We can only wait and see.

Chin up all crossed. Baby baby baby dust to u!


----------



## tryingfaith

Good morning ladies I hope your Christmas was all you had hoped for!!!


----------



## agreeksmom

its been 4 month since my mc and this is our second month of trying af is due around the 4th praying she doesnt come im taking folic acid 800mg cause i cant take prenatals i cant shallow them


----------



## tryingfaith

Happy new years eve ladies...Hope you are all well.
Heres to hoping for a new year and a new us.
I go for u/s to check my follies and lining on Tuesday Jan. 3...I hope and pray things look good..[-o&lt;


----------



## Tanzibar83

tryingfaith - really hope things go well with your appointment, please update us with how it goes.

I'm waiting ovulate, no idea when it'll happen, 13th dec was the loss and before clomid my cycles were 50+ days so I don't know if my body will give me a nice short cycle or a stupidly long one :S

Yes I agree, a new year a new us. xxxx


----------



## babyjo

Happy new years eve to all of you too. 

Trying faith I hope your scan goes great.

I wasn't going to poas but got curious so 2 days ago (7 days past mc) I got a positive opk. I checked today and it's negative. I thought it was probably left over pregnancy hormone, but now it's negative I may have o'd super early. Now that I've started poas I'm going to have to continue....once you poas you can't stop! I will need to carry on to see if I did really o that early or if it's left over from angle bean. Sigh! Why did I go there :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

babyjo - I so wish I could ov super early, are you charting your temps or anything? if so what do they say? xx


----------



## babyjo

Or should I make this my new years resolution to stop me getting addicted to poas again!
2012 no more poas unless af late!

Here's to 2012 lots of BD and stress free ttc


----------



## babyjo

No I daren't start charting again! It made me real tense last time. When I stopped poas and temping I fell pregnant

You?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yeah I sort of have to. I have long cycles and never know when I'm gonna ovulate so need to use as many tools as possible (opk's\temping etc). It can be stressful but I've learnt not to over think every single temp, it's just useful to see things like luteal phase and stuff. xxx


----------



## babyjo

Temping is defo useful for that. x
I found it impossible to not stress over every temp. ( I am a stress head naturally but am trying to relax more these days).It was good for knowing exactly when af was coming too. If my next two cycles aren't my regular 24 days I may have to buy a new one :) 

I have a really good feeling for 2012!
Xox


----------



## ReadynWaiting

babyjo said:


> Or should I make this my new years resolution to stop me getting addicted to poas again!
> 2012 no more poas unless af late!
> 
> Here's to 2012 lots of BD and stress free ttc

I am now 8dpo and my poas addiction took me to the store yesterday to buy tests. I had to keep telling myself to drive away so I wouldn't go in and buy any. I made a deal with myself before ttc again that I would relax this time, test ONLY after af is late and I'm struggling to not poas. It's going to be a long 6 days!


----------



## lomelly

waiting for AF to show her face after stopping my BC pills.. it's been a little over 2 days since I finished the last pill, and no sign of her yet. Was hoping for a regular period after stopping the pill! Guess we will see. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## tryingfaith

lomelly said:


> waiting for AF to show her face after stopping my BC pills.. it's been a little over 2 days since I finished the last pill, and no sign of her yet. Was hoping for a regular period after stopping the pill! Guess we will see. How is everyone else doing?

Hello...im doing good have my u/s on Tues. to check follies and lining for IUI...this will be my 2nd IUI first one was a BFP but I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 6 weeks. Other than feeling a little under the weather I am super excited to be on the TTC train again:happydance:!!!!

:dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies I would love to join!! 

AF started right after the ball dropped last night. Talk about a way to start the New Year!

I am so wanting to be preggo this month or next!! Since I have such short cycles I get to test again at the end of January. This will our 2nd cycle trying after my MC. They say that you are extra fertile right after so we are crossing all crossables for us!!


----------



## Nitengale

Welcome snowflakes:hi:

Tryingfaith I hope that your appointment goes well. :flower:

I am in good spirits as I hope this New Year brings us all good luck. Really hoping to get a bfp in the next couple months. Still waiting for af to come though.

Sending :hugs: to all you ladies.


----------



## Tanzibar83

ReadynWaiting - how are you on holding on there? not long til test day :D

lomelly, just waiting for Ovulation to happen, man it's so frustrating, no idea when it'll happen either :( Has AF turned up yet?

sorry you're feeling under the weather tryingfaith, hope you feel better soon, xxxx

snowflakes - really hope January is a lucky time for you 

:hugs: back to you Nitengale, when are you trying again?


----------



## Nitengale

Tanzibar: I am kinda in the NTNP stage. Waiting to see what happens. I have NO idea when I will O. Usually I just go by some twinges but have not had any yet this time around. I have not really tried charting and in all honesty don't really know how. I didn't chart when I got my last bfp so FX'd that it works out for me that way again. 

:flower:




Tanzibar83 said:


> ReadynWaiting - how are you on holding on there? not long til test day :D
> 
> lomelly, just waiting for Ovulation to happen, man it's so frustrating, no idea when it'll happen either :( Has AF turned up yet?
> 
> sorry you're feeling under the weather tryingfaith, hope you feel better soon, xxxx
> 
> snowflakes - really hope January is a lucky time for you
> 
> :hugs: back to you Nitengale, when are you trying again?


----------



## pichi

i girls, would you mind if i joined? although i think i may be start of Feb till AF or a BFP shows my way :blush:


----------



## Nitengale

Hi Pichi and welcome!!! Hoping you get you bfp soon. We can do it!!

:hugs:


----------



## pichi

i'm hoping the whole 'fertile after mc' wives-tale is true. gunna catch that eggy!


----------



## Nitengale

Right there with you on the 'fertile after m/c' concept, sure hope it's true, keeping faith that it will happen soon.


----------



## pichi

i notice your angel grew wings December too :(


----------



## sapphire1

Hello ladies, can I come in? :flower:

I had medical management in December, so am still waiting for AF to appear. I've been a bit naughty though, and not waited a cycle before trying again :blush:


----------



## cherrished

Hiya ladies can I join please ;) 

Had a miscarriage new years eve at 7 weeks pregnant I'm hoping the fertile after mc helps me :) :) xxx

I hope we all get our bfp this month xxx


----------



## Nitengale

Welcome Sapphire and Cherrished :hi:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Tanzibar83 said:


> ReadynWaiting - how are you on holding on there? not long til test day :D
> 
> lomelly, just waiting for Ovulation to happen, man it's so frustrating, no idea when it'll happen either :( Has AF turned up yet?
> 
> sorry you're feeling under the weather tryingfaith, hope you feel better soon, xxxx
> 
> snowflakes - really hope January is a lucky time for you
> 
> :hugs: back to you Nitengale, when are you trying again?

Well I didn't manage to hold on, I tested this morning...BFN. I'm only 9dpo but its still disappointing to see the stark white strip. 
I've been having twinges and pinching for a couple of days which could be anything but I couldn't stop myself from buying 6 tests and peeing on one. I have NO willpower!


----------



## tryingfaith

pichi said:


> i'm hoping the whole 'fertile after mc' wives-tale is true. gunna catch that eggy!

Welcome pichi...Im right there with you. I m/c in Nov. and hoping to catch that eggie.



sapphire1 said:


> Hello ladies, can I come in? :flower:
> 
> I had medical management in December, so am still waiting for AF to appear. I've been a bit naughty though, and not waited a cycle before trying again :blush:

Welcome Sapphire...lol. Like you I was naughty and didnt wait either. AF came Dec. 24 so I am hoping January is my month. Welcome.



cherrished said:


> Hiya ladies can I join please ;)
> 
> Had a miscarriage new years eve at 7 weeks pregnant I'm hoping the fertile after mc helps me :) :) xxx
> 
> I hope we all get our bfp this month xxx

Welcome Cherished...I hope we all get our BFPs this month also!!

Nitengale...Thinking of you.


----------



## ami1985

welcome new ladies..Im NTNP this month im sick of poas and seeing faint ov lines...


----------



## lomelly

tryingfaith said:


> lomelly said:
> 
> 
> waiting for AF to show her face after stopping my BC pills.. it's been a little over 2 days since I finished the last pill, and no sign of her yet. Was hoping for a regular period after stopping the pill! Guess we will see. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Hello...im doing good have my u/s on Tues. to check follies and lining for IUI...this will be my 2nd IUI first one was a BFP but I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 6 weeks. Other than feeling a little under the weather I am super excited to be on the TTC train again:happydance:!!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I had a blighted ovum too... so sorry for your loss xx but great positivity, getting right back into the chase again! I find it helps me keep my sanity :)
Also I have a nasty head cold!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks for the welcome :D 

Hi Nitengale, hope you're doing ok hun :hugs:



lomelly said:


> tryingfaith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lomelly said:
> 
> 
> waiting for AF to show her face after stopping my BC pills.. it's been a little over 2 days since I finished the last pill, and no sign of her yet. Was hoping for a regular period after stopping the pill! Guess we will see. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Hello...im doing good have my u/s on Tues. to check follies and lining for IUI...this will be my 2nd IUI first one was a BFP but I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 6 weeks. Other than feeling a little under the weather I am super excited to be on the TTC train again:happydance:!!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I had a blighted ovum too... so sorry for your loss xx but great positivity, getting right back into the chase again! I find it helps me keep my sanity :)
> Also I have a nasty head cold!!!Click to expand...

I had a blighted ovum as well. I had 4 scans, between 6 and 10 weeks before they made the diagnosis :wacko:

Good luck for your u/s today tryingfaith, fx for you x x


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

Count me in as having a Blighted Ovum as well.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, mind if I join? Had a MMC end of June and haven't really tried since for various reasons, WTT was really depressing and I found it hard to come on BnB. I'm now 1 dpo and in the 2ww, so yay! 

Already stressing that I haven't BD enough -we BD early morning CD 14 and CD 15 and got my first pos OPK CD 14, really hope I ov'd yesterday and not later! Had some good ewcm this cycle so thats good I guess :) 

If I get a BFP this cycle it'll be almost on my angel's due date (17 Jan) and their due date will be my OHs birthday so hoping its an omen!

Good luck and baby dust ladies! x


----------



## rebekah1g

I want to join! I had a d&c due to a blighted ovum on nov 18th (9 weeks) and I have already had AF and am just about to O again! I am hoping for a BFP around jan 18th!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi rebekah, so sorry for your loss :hugs: we are testing around the same time! Good luck! xx


----------



## tryingfaith

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!!
> 
> Count me in as having a Blighted Ovum as well.

Sorry to hear..:nope: Welcome to the board.



Elhaym said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? Had a MMC end of June and haven't really tried since for various reasons, WTT was really depressing and I found it hard to come on BnB. I'm now 1 dpo and in the 2ww, so yay!
> 
> Already stressing that I haven't BD enough -we BD early morning CD 14 and CD 15 and got my first pos OPK CD 14, really hope I ov'd yesterday and not later! Had some good ewcm this cycle so thats good I guess :)
> 
> If I get a BFP this cycle it'll be almost on my angel's due date (17 Jan) and their due date will be my OHs birthday so hoping its an omen!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust ladies! x

I hope you catch that eggie....GL in your 2 WW..Welcome to the board.



rebekah1g said:


> I want to join! I had a d&c due to a blighted ovum on nov 18th (9 weeks) and I have already had AF and am just about to O again! I am hoping for a BFP around jan 18th!!!

I was 7 weeks on Nov. 17 thats when I m/c my BO...:nope: It seems we were close in weeks during this time...so sorry to hear. Welcome to the board.

:hugs: to all you ladies


----------



## pichi

my opks are in the post :happydance: lets get to baby making :blush:

took a test this afternoon to confirm MC and :bfn: so that's put my mind at ease


----------



## auntylolo

Is anyone close to testing yet? I need something to focus on while I wait:blush:


----------



## Elhaym

aaargh just did another OPK when I got home from work and it was positive, I knew it would be, that's 3 in a row now! So not sure if I have ov'd yet or not. Stupid ovaries! 

pichi good luck and enjoy the BDing :D

Thank you for the welcome keepingfaith! :flower:

Oooh auntylolo you don't have far to go! Are you feeling anything interesting happening yet? (Sorry, not exactly distracting you from the symptom spotting :haha: )


----------



## pichi

do you temp? i find doing more than one thing helps pinpoint better :thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok ladies, I just broke POAS rule #1:
DON'T LOOK AT YOUR TEST PAST TIME LIMIT
And what do I see???? A line! Can someone tell me how to upload pics please?
I need opinions, good and bad...pleeease!


----------



## mammaspath

I am two weeks past d&C.........me and hubby have not been careful.....i just took a pregnancy test today and its still positive.......does anyone know how long before tests are negative?
 



Attached Files:







newestjan.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 42


----------



## mammaspath

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ok ladies, I just broke POAS rule #1:
> DON'T LOOK AT YOUR TEST PAST TIME LIMIT
> And what do I see???? A line! Can someone tell me how to upload pics please?
> I need opinions, good and bad...pleeease!

u can upload them by clicking on the managing attachments button at the bottom of the message


----------



## Elhaym

pichi I don't temp, no - I'm useless at remembering and I have erratic waking times so I didn't want to get into it, I know it would help though! We are meant to be being casual and just BDing whenever so I didn't want to get into temping, but I do OPKs so I at least have an idea :D

ReadynWaiting - yeah what mammaspath said! How long after the limit did you look at it?

mammaspath - have you been doing HPTs before this or is that the first one since DnC? Mine took about 8 days to get BFN. I'd have thought 2 weeks wasn't enough time to ovulate, then implant then get such a dark line but you never know - maybe try again in a few days and see if it's as dark? FX'd :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks for the help. 
Ok so it dried like this as you can see but there is pink to the line. I know I shouldn't have looked again but it was there sitting when I came home for lunch. Give it to me straight up..good or bad!
 



Attached Files:







stick.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mammaspath

Elhaym said:


> pichi I don't temp, no - I'm useless at remembering and I have erratic waking times so I didn't want to get into it, I know it would help though! We are meant to be being casual and just BDing whenever so I didn't want to get into temping, but I do OPKs so I at least have an idea :D
> 
> ReadynWaiting - yeah what mammaspath said! How long after the limit did you look at it?
> 
> mammaspath - have you been doing HPTs before this or is that the first one since DnC? Mine took about 8 days to get BFN. I'd have thought 2 weeks wasn't enough time to ovulate, then implant then get such a dark line but you never know - maybe try again in a few days and see if it's as dark? FX'd :D

i haven't done any hpt's till today......to be honest me ane hubby bd the day after d&C and everyday since....i didn't bleed at all after coming home from the procedure... i just feel still so tired and sick last couple of days......it's weird but maybe i just have alot of hormones hanging around. idk i have a checkup on the 9th.....will find out more info then but i just didn't get the test its still so dark.....immediately


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mammaspath said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> pichi I don't temp, no - I'm useless at remembering and I have erratic waking times so I didn't want to get into it, I know it would help though! We are meant to be being casual and just BDing whenever so I didn't want to get into temping, but I do OPKs so I at least have an idea :D
> 
> ReadynWaiting - yeah what mammaspath said! How long after the limit did you look at it?
> 
> mammaspath - have you been doing HPTs before this or is that the first one since DnC? Mine took about 8 days to get BFN. I'd have thought 2 weeks wasn't enough time to ovulate, then implant then get such a dark line but you never know - maybe try again in a few days and see if it's as dark? FX'd :D
> 
> i haven't done any hpt's till today......to be honest me ane hubby bd the day after d&C and everyday since....i didn't bleed at all after coming home from the procedure... i just feel still so tired and sick last couple of days......it's weird but maybe i just have alot of hormones hanging around. idk i have a checkup on the 9th.....will find out more info then but i just didn't get the test its still so dark.....immediatelyClick to expand...

What was your hcg at before the d&c?


----------



## mammaspath

ReadynWaiting said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> pichi I don't temp, no - I'm useless at remembering and I have erratic waking times so I didn't want to get into it, I know it would help though! We are meant to be being casual and just BDing whenever so I didn't want to get into temping, but I do OPKs so I at least have an idea :D
> 
> ReadynWaiting - yeah what mammaspath said! How long after the limit did you look at it?
> 
> mammaspath - have you been doing HPTs before this or is that the first one since DnC? Mine took about 8 days to get BFN. I'd have thought 2 weeks wasn't enough time to ovulate, then implant then get such a dark line but you never know - maybe try again in a few days and see if it's as dark? FX'd :D
> 
> i haven't done any hpt's till today......to be honest me ane hubby bd the day after d&C and everyday since....i didn't bleed at all after coming home from the procedure... i just feel still so tired and sick last couple of days......it's weird but maybe i just have alot of hormones hanging around. idk i have a checkup on the 9th.....will find out more info then but i just didn't get the test its still so dark.....immediatelyClick to expand...
> 
> What was your hcg at before the d&c?Click to expand...

i have no idea.....they didn't do a blood test as far as i know


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mammaspath said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> pichi I don't temp, no - I'm useless at remembering and I have erratic waking times so I didn't want to get into it, I know it would help though! We are meant to be being casual and just BDing whenever so I didn't want to get into temping, but I do OPKs so I at least have an idea :D
> 
> ReadynWaiting - yeah what mammaspath said! How long after the limit did you look at it?
> 
> mammaspath - have you been doing HPTs before this or is that the first one since DnC? Mine took about 8 days to get BFN. I'd have thought 2 weeks wasn't enough time to ovulate, then implant then get such a dark line but you never know - maybe try again in a few days and see if it's as dark? FX'd :D
> 
> i haven't done any hpt's till today......to be honest me ane hubby bd the day after d&C and everyday since....i didn't bleed at all after coming home from the procedure... i just feel still so tired and sick last couple of days......it's weird but maybe i just have alot of hormones hanging around. idk i have a checkup on the 9th.....will find out more info then but i just didn't get the test its still so dark.....immediatelyClick to expand...
> 
> What was your hcg at before the d&c?Click to expand...
> 
> i have no idea.....they didn't do a blood test as far as i knowClick to expand...

I thought that was standard practice. Have you called your Dr office to see if they have it on file? I had blood taken 3 times in 2 days when I had my Ectopic.


----------



## mammaspath

ReadynWaiting said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> pichi I don't temp, no - I'm useless at remembering and I have erratic waking times so I didn't want to get into it, I know it would help though! We are meant to be being casual and just BDing whenever so I didn't want to get into temping, but I do OPKs so I at least have an idea :D
> 
> ReadynWaiting - yeah what mammaspath said! How long after the limit did you look at it?
> 
> mammaspath - have you been doing HPTs before this or is that the first one since DnC? Mine took about 8 days to get BFN. I'd have thought 2 weeks wasn't enough time to ovulate, then implant then get such a dark line but you never know - maybe try again in a few days and see if it's as dark? FX'd :D
> 
> i haven't done any hpt's till today......to be honest me ane hubby bd the day after d&C and everyday since....i didn't bleed at all after coming home from the procedure... i just feel still so tired and sick last couple of days......it's weird but maybe i just have alot of hormones hanging around. idk i have a checkup on the 9th.....will find out more info then but i just didn't get the test its still so dark.....immediatelyClick to expand...
> 
> What was your hcg at before the d&c?Click to expand...
> 
> i have no idea.....they didn't do a blood test as far as i knowClick to expand...
> 
> I thought that was standard practice. Have you called your Dr office to see if they have it on file? I had blood taken 3 times in 2 days when I had my Ectopic.Click to expand...

I wonder if they take blood when you go in for the d&c. thats the only time they could have because they didn't when they did my ultrasound and we found out the baby was not growing and no hb


----------



## sapphire1

Mammaspath, I think it depends on your HCG levels. I had low levels (only 460 at 6 weeks, not sure what they were at 10 weeks) and it took 2 weeks to get a BFN, but if your levels were quite high it can take a while.

ReadynWaiting, I totally see that line :D I once had a second line on an old test and I wasn't preggo, but it was a super faint ghost of a line and was an obvious evap. Test tomorrow morning and see if a line comes up in the time limit. x x


----------



## auntylolo

Elhaym said:


> aaargh just did another OPK when I got home from work and it was positive, I knew it would be, that's 3 in a row now! So not sure if I have ov'd yet or not. Stupid ovaries!
> 
> pichi good luck and enjoy the BDing :D
> 
> Thank you for the welcome keepingfaith! :flower:
> 
> Oooh auntylolo you don't have far to go! Are you feeling anything interesting happening yet? (Sorry, not exactly distracting you from the symptom spotting :haha: )

Thanks for that:dohh: well let's just say if I'm not pg, I need to see a doctor! I've had nausea, tingly boobs, needles stabbing my nipples, backache, cramps, pinching, leg ache, fatigue, bloating and hunger - not all at the same time mind you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mammaspath said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> pichi I don't temp, no - I'm useless at remembering and I have erratic waking times so I didn't want to get into it, I know it would help though! We are meant to be being casual and just BDing whenever so I didn't want to get into temping, but I do OPKs so I at least have an idea :D
> 
> ReadynWaiting - yeah what mammaspath said! How long after the limit did you look at it?
> 
> mammaspath - have you been doing HPTs before this or is that the first one since DnC? Mine took about 8 days to get BFN. I'd have thought 2 weeks wasn't enough time to ovulate, then implant then get such a dark line but you never know - maybe try again in a few days and see if it's as dark? FX'd :D
> 
> i haven't done any hpt's till today......to be honest me ane hubby bd the day after d&C and everyday since....i didn't bleed at all after coming home from the procedure... i just feel still so tired and sick last couple of days......it's weird but maybe i just have alot of hormones hanging around. idk i have a checkup on the 9th.....will find out more info then but i just didn't get the test its still so dark.....immediatelyClick to expand...
> 
> What was your hcg at before the d&c?Click to expand...
> 
> i have no idea.....they didn't do a blood test as far as i knowClick to expand...
> 
> I thought that was standard practice. Have you called your Dr office to see if they have it on file? I had blood taken 3 times in 2 days when I had my Ectopic.Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if they take blood when you go in for the d&c. thats the only time they could have because they didn't when they did my ultrasound and we found out the baby was not growing and no hbClick to expand...

I would definitely call your family dr as everything has to be sent to them (well within the Canadian Healthcare System) and they would have record of it all. Good luck!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks for looking Sapphire! I'm grasping at straws right now that I know BUT it's nice to have hope. I will pick a frer up and try it tomorrow.


----------



## Elhaym

AuntyLolo that sounds really promising, yay! :D

Mammaspath it might be worth retesting in a few days and if it's still dark see the doctor just to get checked out and they might do a blood test for you? I never had a blood HCG test after my MMC either.

Readynwaiting I know they say never look after the time limit but wow that is a pink line - really hope you get a good result tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## tryingfaith

mammaspath said:


> I am two weeks past d&C.........me and hubby have not been careful.....i just took a pregnancy test today and its still positive.......does anyone know how long before tests are negative?

I started to m/c on Nov. 17th 2011 and my HCG level was still at 6 on Dec. 8th...At 6 weeks is was up to 10 thousand something...hopethat helps. GL



ReadynWaiting said:


> Thanks for the help.
> Ok so it dried like this as you can see but there is pink to the line. I know I shouldn't have looked again but it was there sitting when I came home for lunch. Give it to me straight up..good or bad!

I hope thats a BFP and not an evap line..GL

AFM I went and had a baseline u/s to check follies and uterine lining...the results...Not good. :nope::nope: Only 2 follies the biggest measuring at 6 and my uterine lining only 3mm..:nope::dohh: UGH....That means my IUI is cancelled and we BD at home in hopes of getting a BFP...Prayers welcome..Thank you


----------



## ami1985

sounds promising auntylolo fingers crossed for u :) xx welcome to the new ladies

This thread is gettin bigger each day xxx


----------



## Nitengale

Tryingfaith: you are in my thoughts and prayers. I have faith that you WILL get you bfp. FX'd for you love. Keep me posted. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Tryingfaith I'm sending you positive vibes and lots of babydust. Good luck!


----------



## ami1985

positive vibes tryingfor :) hope u get ur bfp soon lots n lots of baby dust for u xxxxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Tryingfaith, sorry for the bad news. Sending lots of love and :dust: your way. x x


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh trying faith. So sorry hun. Sending you hugs.


----------



## mammaspath

Prayers for u tryingfaith......this journey is so hard sometimes! U will get a bfp soon!


----------



## tryingfaith

Thanks ladies......:flower:

It will happen in due time..I have to keep the faith that it will...for allof us!


----------



## rebekah1g

mammaspath said:


> I am two weeks past d&C.........me and hubby have not been careful.....i just took a pregnancy test today and its still positive.......does anyone know how long before tests are negative?

It took me about 3.5 weeks before my hcg levels went back to zero. I O'd the day after they did!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Happy new year everyone

Hope it's not too late to join. Just been reading your thread and all your positivity is amazing.

Praying, wishing, hoping, begging and dreaming for a BFP for all of us soon.

My TTC story:
Got BFP 10th Dec :happydance:
Started bleeding 15th Dec :nope:
BFN 15th Dec :growlmad:
Ovulated either CD 11 or CD 16 (got 2 happy faces on clearblue OPK 5 days apart)?????? 
Took full advantage of annual leave over holiday season and lots of :sex:

Here is to lots of BFPs


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: dreaming! Happy new year to you too!


----------



## auntylolo

I really need a pick me up, have we had any bfps yet? xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Nitengale, I see you've changed your status to TTCAL - YAY, good luck sweetie!

auntylolo - no BFP from me BUT I think I got my positive opk the other day, just waiting to see what my temps say over the next few days, how are you doing?


----------



## auntylolo

Tanzibar83 said:


> Nitengale, I see you've changed your status to TTCAL - YAY, good luck sweetie!
> 
> auntylolo - no BFP from me BUT I think I got my positive opk the other day, just waiting to see what my temps say over the next few days, how are you doing?

Not good tbh, I got a bfn this morning and m pretty gutted about it. I know it could still be too early, it was too early at 12dpo last time. I just really thought I'd get pregnant again straight away. As a side note my boobs are busting out of my bra today and they look fabulous!


----------



## Nitengale

FX'd for you Auntylolo!

:yipee: for bursting boobies!


----------



## Tanzibar83

yay for big boobs, what DPO did you get your bfp last time?


----------



## auntylolo

Very faint at 13dpo, could see without squinting and tilting at 14dpo :holly::haha:


----------



## Tanzibar83

haha lovely emoticon - jeesh just looking how hard those boobies are being whacked reminds me of my pregnancy boobies - if someone tried shaking me like that emoticon they would have ended up in hospital bandaged from head to toe :haha: 

So the big question is are you going to test tomorrow or will you wait a little longer?


----------



## mammaspath

I have my everything crossed for you you and your big boobies!:thumbup::baby::happydance::haha:


----------



## auntylolo

If the old hag hasn't shown in the morning I will test again, I have absolutely no will power, definitely a poas addict!


----------



## Tanzibar83

:haha: you'll let us know how you get on right? keeping hopeful you'll be one of the first on this thread to get a Jan BFP :D


----------



## sapphire1

Boobies! :haha: Good luck auntylolo!

I ordered 30 ICs today, can't wait for them to arrive :D I haven't had AF yet, but my MC was 4 weeks ago on Sunday so I'm going to start POAS when they get here. No idea if I OV'd or not, but we dtd a couple of times near xmas and I'm a POAS addict :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

I also have no idea when or if I ovulated. It hasn't been a month yet though. Oh the joys of the wait. :wacko:

Really hope you ladies get your bfp! :kiss:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well I poas yesterday and it was bfn (frer). That line on the cheapie hpt was obviously an evap. I'm only 11 dpo but feel like I'm out already. I've had some symptoms, mostly slightly sore tatas and strange feelings in my lower abdomen but again it could be my over active imagination. 
Good luck to everyone, I hope your bfps come quickly and end in beautiful babies.


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: it's still early. Sending you :dust:

Elaine


----------



## auntylolo

The stupid :witch: got me :growlmad:
Roll on ovulation!:thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

auntylolo said:
 

> The stupid :witch: got me :growlmad:
> Roll on ovulation!:thumbup:

Sorry to hear that, I'm just waiting for her to show her ugly face. Another dollar store bfn for me this am.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry lolo!! 

Hoping to start SMEP today! Got a busy day ahead of us so gonna try and fit it in!!


----------



## tryingfaith

Hello ladies...sorry I have been away...just feeling down lately..I am sorry fot the BFN that is always a drag..I hope we get some BFPs soon...Lord knows we need some good vibes here..Have a great day...=) :flower:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: sorry the witch got you auntylolo.

FX she stays away for you Readynwaiting!


----------



## karacal

Sorry lolo. You`ll get your bfp soon.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey, all! 

I'm Lovebot :) I would love to join this group. You all seem so supportive. I got an expected BFP on 11/25, a day before AF was due, and the only reason I took a test was because I was bleeding. It was bitter sweet to see an extremely faint but visible second line that day. Long story short, that pregnancy wound up being an ectopic that was stuck in my left tube. On 12/9, I opted to get surgery to have the pregnancy and my left tube removed (it was beginning to rupture). Today makes the surgery exactly 4 weeks ago. 

I ovulated on 1 Jan (surprise!), which was confirmed by OPKs and FF. Now I'm in my TWW, and I'm losing my mind here. I'm having frequent urination already and I know it's not in my head because I'm jotting the times down (hehe). I guess if my LP is 14/15 days long, I should expect AF on 1/16 or 1/17. My breasts have been feeling a bit sore, and my nipples feel "moist" and tender, just like last time. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high.

How is everyone else? thanks for letting me jump on the bandwagon! Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Lovebot! So sorry for your loss, and hoping for a speedy bfp for you. I have a good friend who lost a tube due to an ectopic, and now has a gorgeous 1 year old boy :cloud9:


----------



## Nitengale

Welcome Lovebot and sorry for your loss. :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

Welcome Lovebot! 

sorry lolo.........

trying faith.i hear ya on the needy bfp's here........please lord send us some babydust!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hello lovebot so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope your doing ok. In also in 2 week wait after chemical pregnancy on 15th dec. We decided to ttc straight away as felt physically fine. Your symptoms are sounding good. I'm driving myself mental symptom spotting and comparing myself to how I felt at this point last cycle. I also got smiley face on clearblue opk on cd 9 and cd 14 so not really sure how many dpo I am. To be honest, I'm not having any symptoms at all. This time last cycle had runny nose and really sore boobs. I had also got my bfp by this time :-( have a feeling it's not my month. So going to take my mind of baby making and meet my mum and Sis for lunch. 

Lolo sorry the witch got you. I had been keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope your wedding album arrived. 

Hope everyone is ok and look forward to hearing all about your bfps

X


----------



## Tanzibar83

oh no auntylolo!!!!! - :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

My ICs arrived so I did one - BFN! :growlmad: To be fair, I have no idea if I even ovulated :shrug:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to hear about your bfn sapphire, I had yet another today. It's funny how hopeful you get and how incredibly disappointed and pissed off you get when you don't get the expected bfp. I get to this point and think I'm 14dpo, I'm too late to get a bfp so just show your face af!


----------



## Elhaym

This is the dilemma I always have, I usually don't test till AF is late so I can keep hoping and not see a BFN - but then sometimes I just want to know... aarggh!

you're not out till AF arrives sapphire, FX'd :D


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: ReadynWaiting. I hope the witch stays away :dust:

Elhaym, I usually have that dilemma too and cave in, can't help myself! :dohh:


----------



## babyjo

Hey girls

Lolo sorry af got you.

Those at the test stage- I hope you get that 2nd blue line.
Trying faith- keep strong hun. 

I would recommend you ladies read a book called baby dust. I just finished it and it's great. It's a fictional book about a group of women and how they were affected by their lost angels! Awesome read and gives hope too.

So a few days ago I started getting ewcm and got a positive opk (again! Think it was left over preg. hormones before) I didn't bd till 2 days after so my chances are low. Af due in 11 days! I'm not testing until 19th of Jan. My 1st tww since mc. My hormones are defo unbalanced- I'm like a spotty teenager! I know I will have lots of phantom pregnancy signs! I'm gonna try my hardest to ignore it.

Fx someone will post bfp soon.


----------



## dreaminghopin

My local supermarket had 2 for 1 offers on pregnancy tests yesterday. Caved, bought 4 and used 3 already.... 3 bfn. Hope we hear some bfp news soon xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Lovebotlass - Glad you ovulated sweetie, you were very worried about it not happening but am pleased to see you're not far from test day :)

I think I've ovulated, need to wait and see if the temps confirm it. I'm just a tad worried that temps for the past 2 days have been extremely low, trying not to overthink it but it's so damn hard ><


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Tanzi, I know what you mean. I was going psycho wondering when I would ovulate. Finally! Do you not use OPKs or CBFM to confirm ovulation, along with your temps? I feel like we are going to be testing buddies lol. 

Dreaminghopin, thank you. I'm somewhat better now. I think this TWW is keeping me thoroughly distracted, and I am not complaining. I'm sorry for your loss. I have heard and read so many things regarding an increase in fertility for a short time after a miscarriage. We coulde be one of those women!! 
You said you had 2 positive OPKs five days apart? How are you counting your CD 1 as? I counted mine as the first day of bleeding. I know I ovulated on 1 Jan, 17 days after the first day of bleeding, or 14 days after the last day of bleeding. Try not to compare pregnancies! Every one is different, even if in the slightest way. You could be pregnant! Good luck!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well I'm out for this month, af has arrived. As I am surrounded by pregnant friends and family I am struggling to keep positive. I know it will happen but my patience is wearing thin. I hope those of you that are in the tww get your bfps soon, we need a boost on this thread. Gl ladies.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

ReadynWaiting said:


> Well I'm out for this month, af has arrived. As I am surrounded by pregnant friends and family I am struggling to keep positive. I know it will happen but my patience is wearing thin. I hope those of you that are in the tww get your bfps soon, we need a boost on this thread. Gl ladies.

ReadynWaiting, I'm sorry about AF. And I'm sorry for asking, but did you have the shot or surgery for your ectopic? I wish you all the best for next month!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lovebotlass17 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out for this month, af has arrived. As I am surrounded by pregnant friends and family I am struggling to keep positive. I know it will happen but my patience is wearing thin. I hope those of you that are in the tww get your bfps soon, we need a boost on this thread. Gl ladies.
> 
> ReadynWaiting, I'm sorry about AF. And I'm sorry for asking, but did you have the shot or surgery for your ectopic? I wish you all the best for next month!Click to expand...

I had the shot Nov 9 and got the all clear to start ttc again Dec 16. You had the surgery, right? How is your body coping? Mine is right back on track but I am feeling more in my right side (the Ectopic side) throughout my entire cycle. It's kind of annoying and slightly painful at times. I shouldn't complain as I still have both of my tubes.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you ReadynWaiting. I had heard that you have to wait 3 months after methotrexate. I had mifepristone and misoprostol for my mmc, and some people say to wait 3 months after that too. All these drugs apparently have the potential to harm future pregnancies if they are still in your system. I couldn't find any definite answers, so didn't wait at all. There seems to be a lot of contradictory advice :wacko:

I got another bfn this morning, I know it's not my month, just can't help POAS :dohh:

:dust: to all!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

ReadynWaiting said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out for this month, af has arrived. As I am surrounded by pregnant friends and family I am struggling to keep positive. I know it will happen but my patience is wearing thin. I hope those of you that are in the tww get your bfps soon, we need a boost on this thread. Gl ladies.
> 
> ReadynWaiting, I'm sorry about AF. And I'm sorry for asking, but did you have the shot or surgery for your ectopic? I wish you all the best for next month!Click to expand...
> 
> I had the shot Nov 9 and got the all clear to start ttc again Dec 16. You had the surgery, right? How is your body coping? Mine is right back on track but I am feeling more in my right side (the Ectopic side) throughout my entire cycle. It's kind of annoying and slightly painful at times. I shouldn't complain as I still have both of my tubes.Click to expand...

Yeah, I had surgery unfortunately, or fortunately since it saved my life lol. My body is...coping well, I think. I've been feeling okay but since yesterday, my entire body just started aching. I was in pain with constant cramps and lower back ache. I'm always cramping! I'm trying not to worry, but it's hard. I just pray I get pregnant this month. 

Tested this morning at 8 DPO. Got a BFN, but it was clearly expected. 

Sapphire, what makes you think this isn't your month?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you ReadynWaiting. I had heard that you have to wait 3 months after methotrexate. I had mifepristone and misoprostol for my mmc, and some people say to wait 3 months after that too. All these drugs apparently have the potential to harm future pregnancies if they are still in your system. I couldn't find any definite answers, so didn't wait at all. There seems to be a lot of contradictory advice :wacko:
> 
> I got another bfn this morning, I know it's not my month, just can't help POAS :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to all!

I heard contradictory info as well after my shot, I read EVERYTHING i could find to read. When I went for my follow up with the dr she said my bloods came back fine. I asked her if I could start ttc right away and she said I needed to wait 3 months. I asked her why and she said that is what's recommended. And so I asked why again, and she couldn't give me concrete info other than saying that is what is recommended. So she looked up the half life of the drug and it says that it is 7-15 HOURS!! So this means that within half a day 50% of the drug is excreted from the body and if you have good functioning liver and kidneys the remainder of the drug wouldn't take much longer. The concern is that it depletes your folate (folic acid) which could in turn cause complications for a future pregnancy...if your folate has been depleted. My folate levels were fine and I had been taking 3mg of folic acid 2 wks post shot so she said all was clear. 
What the dr base the 3 months post methotrexate on is for people that take it for cancer or skin conditions for a long period of time and have it built up in their systems. So I learned something as did the dr!
I know nothing of the meds you were given but my suggestion would be to see what the half life is and go from there. Good luck!:dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you ReadynWaiting. I had heard that you have to wait 3 months after methotrexate. I had mifepristone and misoprostol for my mmc, and some people say to wait 3 months after that too. All these drugs apparently have the potential to harm future pregnancies if they are still in your system. I couldn't find any definite answers, so didn't wait at all. There seems to be a lot of contradictory advice :wacko:
> 
> I got another bfn this morning, I know it's not my month, just can't help POAS :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to all!




Lovebotlass17 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out for this month, af has arrived. As I am surrounded by pregnant friends and family I am struggling to keep positive. I know it will happen but my patience is wearing thin. I hope those of you that are in the tww get your bfps soon, we need a boost on this thread. Gl ladies.
> 
> ReadynWaiting, I'm sorry about AF. And I'm sorry for asking, but did you have the shot or surgery for your ectopic? I wish you all the best for next month!Click to expand...
> 
> I had the shot Nov 9 and got the all clear to start ttc again Dec 16. You had the surgery, right? How is your body coping? Mine is right back on track but I am feeling more in my right side (the Ectopic side) throughout my entire cycle. It's kind of annoying and slightly painful at times. I shouldn't complain as I still have both of my tubes.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I had surgery unfortunately, or fortunately since it saved my life lol. My body is...coping well, I think. I've been feeling okay but since yesterday, my entire body just started aching. I was in pain with constant cramps and lower back ache. I'm always cramping! I'm trying not to worry, but it's hard. I just pray I get pregnant this month.
> 
> Tested this morning at 8 DPO. Got a BFN, but it was clearly expected.
> 
> Sapphire, what makes you think this isn't your month?Click to expand...

Well I hope you are cramping because that little bean is snuggling in. Good luck!


----------



## mammaspath

I really hope ur wrong sapphire1 - we need some good news around here!:winkwink:

today i am off to the ob for my checkup after d&c, I am right about 3 weeks out from the procedure. I still feel out of whack with my hormones........i took another hpt and it is still so positive and I am having sharp pains on the left side for the last couple days. I'm not sure exactly what they are doing today but last time I talked to the office they said that they may do an u/s to make sure they got all the tissue. I can't wait to be on track with all the girls here!

Let you know how it goes!


----------



## Nitengale

Hello ladies. Well it's been only 26 days since my medicated m/c and and I just started spotting. I guess AF is here early. Never in my life had such a short cycle though, so kinda weird. But I'm ok with not getting a prego the first cycle. No cramps or other symptoms though, just spotting. So back to the drawing boards and hopefully this will be my month. Hope you guys are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Lovebotlass, I hope the 2 ww is still keeping you distracted. Yes I had 2 positive opks 5 days apart (cd 9 and cd 14). I counted 1st day of chemical pregnancy as cd 1 and I am on CD26. I am currently spotting brown blood. I normally spot brown blood a week before AF. Since miscarriage I have been doing some some reading on this and starting to stress that brown spotting could be indicative of low progesterone, endo, cysts or polyps. I have had bloods taken at 21 days and doc says that everthing seems normal (although I am not sure exactly what he was testing). He just said come back in 6 months if nothing happens and seemed dismissive of brown spotting. Might start a new thread and see how common this is. keep in touch and let me know how your getting.

Readyandwaiting, sorry the witch got you, xxxx


----------



## ami1985

my gosh ladies we defo need a good luck charm for this thread lol, its been a month since my loss but dont feel like im gonna get a BFP ..welcome to the thread lovebot :)

FX we all get a BFP soon...I dont even know if i ovulated but nvm am suree ill find out soon enuff cos if witch hasnt shown by end of jan im testing...working loads to keep me distracted from my POAS addiction lol xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey girls, yes, where are these BFP's? seems like there's going to be a massive surge at the end of this month at this rate hehe.

Glad to hear you've not been a POAS ami :hugs: can't say I've been doing the same though, must have used about 60 opk's over the past 20+ days. But finally last night I got a positive - it's not been this dark since the pregnancy so I hope super egg or more than 1 is released this time round. I can't believe it though, I nearly NEVER tested yesterday, thought maybe I'd already got a positive and didn't want the stress. xxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news on the super duper positive OPK Tanzibar!! Get your man in bed!!

I start doing my OPK's today. Hoping for a positive as well!! ;)


----------



## Tanzibar83

good luck snowflakes120, once the bfp's come in we'll have to share stories and tips that worked.

Lovebotlass - you were right after all! tww buddies :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats on the positive OPKs ladies! Have any of you used preseed before? I just ordered some yesterday to give it a whirl, it can't hurt right?!


----------



## Tanzibar83

hubby uses preseed, as soon as it's on you forget it's that good a product. Last thing anybody needs is a constant reminder during a sexy session that something new and funky is being used down below. Hope I'm not the only one who thinks hubby using preseed is the best way to go about baby making, I've been told it's women who should use it but as long as it gets up there right?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Tanzibar, anyway it works is a good thing. I'll have to figure that out when I get it. I'm just looking for something to speed up the process and hope this might do it.


----------



## tryingfaith

auntylolo said:


> The stupid :witch: got me :growlmad:
> Roll on ovulation!:thumbup:




sapphire1 said:


> My ICs arrived so I did one - BFN! :growlmad: To be fair, I have no idea if I even ovulated :shrug:




dreaminghopin said:
 

> My local supermarket had 2 for 1 offers on pregnancy tests yesterday. Caved, bought 4 and used 3 already.... 3 bfn. Hope we hear some bfp news soon xx




ReadynWaiting said:


> Well I'm out for this month, af has arrived. As I am surrounded by pregnant friends and family I am struggling to keep positive. I know it will happen but my patience is wearing thin. I hope those of you that are in the tww get your bfps soon, we need a boost on this thread. Gl ladies.




sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you ReadynWaiting. I had heard that you have to wait 3 months after methotrexate. I had mifepristone and misoprostol for my mmc, and some people say to wait 3 months after that too. All these drugs apparently have the potential to harm future pregnancies if they are still in your system. I couldn't find any definite answers, so didn't wait at all. There seems to be a lot of contradictory advice :wacko:
> 
> I got another bfn this morning, I know it's not my month, just can't help POAS :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to all!

So sorry about all the BFN's..=( I think im out this month too...not been BDing like we should..as a matter of fact not for the last week..



Nitengale said:


> Hello ladies. Well it's been only 26 days since my medicated m/c and and I just started spotting. I guess AF is here early. Never in my life had such a short cycle though, so kinda weird. But I'm ok with not getting a prego the first cycle. No cramps or other symptoms though, just spotting. So back to the drawing boards and hopefully this will be my month. Hope you guys are doing well. :hugs:

Hope you O soon ..=) GL this time around!

I am a Debbie downer..please fogive me.just not into it this month like I should be..maybe next month will be better..have a great day and welcome to the newbies! :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies. I second the congrats on the positive OPK's. Never used them but I think I just may at some point. Hate never knowing when I have O'd. I have heard a lot of good things about the preseed. Might also have to look into that.:shy:

AFM: as I said earlier I have started spotting...I had one spot yesterday...literally one spot. Then early this morning same thing. Whipped one spot then nothing. This is going to be a very looooong month. :dohh:

Hope you guys are going well. :flower:


----------



## ami1985

yeahy on all the pos opk's..im NTNP so im not using opks but ill be using them next month :) just waiting for the witch to show now...im feeling her on way so wont be long :(xxx


----------



## Nitengale

Hey dreaming. How are you doing?


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies. How are you guys doing?


----------



## ami1985

all good here hows u doing xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone hope your all busy bd 
Well the brown spotting is continuing for me so just waiting for af. It's funny how you fool yourself into believing that you are going to be one of the lucky ones that fall pregnant straight away. On a positive note my doctor had referred me to a gynaecologist as I told him I was really concerned about my spotting. 
Hope your all well and still holding out for some January bfp xxx


----------



## ami1985

bless ya hun, Im just waiting for my AF to start then I can start TTC properly again :( he refered me to gynae specialist if im not preggo again in 6 months so FX i AM BY THEN XXX


----------



## Nitengale

Well AF is officially here. Exactly 28 days post m/c. I'm really happy that it is here and I can start counting with this cycle. 

Glad you girls are gonna have appointments to address your questions. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Nitengale, so you got AF 28 days from the first day of bleeding? It's been 29 days since the first day of bleeding and 34 days since my surgery to remove the ectopic pregnancy. My cycle is usually 27 days, so I'm wondering where she is. I know that it can be normal to have an abnormal cycle after a miscarriage, but I'm hoping it's delayed because I'm pregnant. I'll test this Friday I guess. Yay for AF showing, since now you're back on track!


----------



## Nitengale

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Nitengale, so you got AF 28 days from the first day of bleeding? It's been 29 days since the first day of bleeding and 34 days since my surgery to remove the ectopic pregnancy. My cycle is usually 27 days, so I'm wondering where she is. I know that it can be normal to have an abnormal cycle after a miscarriage, but I'm hoping it's delayed because I'm pregnant. I'll test this Friday I guess. Yay for AF showing, since now you're back on track!

Hi Lovebotlass! Yes 28 days since first day of bleeding. The cycle before I got pregnant I had an abnormally short cycle of 27 days. It normally was around 31 days. So far AF is pretty normal and no cramping which is awesome. 

Oh I hope that AF does not come for you and you get your much deserved bfp. FX'd for you sweetie. :dust:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hello ladies, I haven't posted here in a while. 
I'm expecting AF on Saturday and I'm pretty much terrified of either result... Anyone else scared?


----------



## kmwilletts

Hey ladies, it feels like forever since I posted in here. I'm still waiting to see if AF is going to get me. Not sure if we caught the egg or not, as last time we DTD before DH went to work was Monday the 2nd, and I had a positive OPK first thing on the 3rd. So still waiting here. My FertilityFriend chart had a forecasted AF start date of the 9th, but with a MC you never know I guess. So still waiting to see what happens. Fingers crossed for everyone here & tons and TONS of sticky :dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Buzzymomma: I totally hear ya. I was surprised though that I was happy when AF got here. I guess this way I can start a clean month you know.

Kmwilletts: I am hoping that you did catch that lil' eggy.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nit- Hooray for AF!! 

FX for all those awaiting AF that she doesn't show!!

AFM, my OPK's are super negative - not sure what to think - I was expecting OV Sat or Sun - I guess if my line doesn't darken by today then Sat is pretty much out of the picture. We're following the SMEP this month so FX that it works - it worked last time - just hope that we get a sticky bean! My chart is a super hot mess as well this month. I am getting higher than usual temps and they are raising but not to a point to indicate OV yet. Very odd cycle for me!!


----------



## lomelly

I hope everyone is getting on okay.... :hugs: to all the witch showed her face to. We will all get our BFPs soon :)
AFM, my chart is staying pretty stable pre-O which is good. Hopefully I'll O sometime over the weekend.. I had a pretty bad experience the other day at the OBGYN. My drs office called and told me I had an appt with the Gyno, I thought great, they're going to try to figure out my messed up cycles after my MMC. Nope.. I get there and they ask if I brought any papers with me, I said no. So long story short, they were under the impression I was still pregnant and that would have been my 5 month check up... My drs office never informed them I miscarried. I felt like screaming "thanks for kicking me while I'm down", but I just nodded and walked out of there trying not to cry. 
:hugs: to anyone that is also having a rough week :dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> I hope everyone is getting on okay.... :hugs: to all the witch showed her face to. We will all get our BFPs soon :)
> AFM, my chart is staying pretty stable pre-O which is good. Hopefully I'll O sometime over the weekend.. I had a pretty bad experience the other day at the OBGYN. My drs office called and told me I had an appt with the Gyno, I thought great, they're going to try to figure out my messed up cycles after my MMC. Nope.. I get there and they ask if I brought any papers with me, I said no. So long story short, they were under the impression I was still pregnant and that would have been my 5 month check up... My drs office never informed them I miscarried. I felt like screaming "thanks for kicking me while I'm down", but I just nodded and walked out of there trying not to cry.
> :hugs: to anyone that is also having a rough week :dust:

Sorry to hear you had to go through that. I had a similar experience after my Ectopic. It brings all of those emotions back to the surface. The good news is we are all on our path to get our BFP's and forever :baby: 
AFM-I'm in the lull post AF and pre Ov. I had to wish my life away but sometimes I wish I could just fast forward a week and get this show on the road. For now is just "for fun" BD which isn't so bad at all. LOL


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Edit *I hate to wish my life away"


----------



## lomelly

readynwaiting--Oh no, I'm sorry you had the same thing done :( I don't know about you but I fell to pieces afterwards. Let's hope your new cycle is the lucky one!!! I've got no idea when my cycle is going to end, usually I have 26 day ones and I'm on CD10.. FX'd for all of us :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly-I definitely came home and had a good cry after my appt, it was only a month after my Ectopic. Now I'm trying to stay super positive but that takes a lot of work on my part. I don't really talk to anyone (not even DH) about the sadness or pain of it because I want to focus on getting pregnant again with a sticky bean and keeping it a happy event. I know worry will set in when it happens but I'm hoping I can "override" that in my brain and be excited. 
After my methotrexate shot my body kicked right back in to a normal cycle so I'm pretty sure I will ov cd15 and AF or BFP will happen cd30. FX'd for us all for sure!!


----------



## MrsMauri

hi

I hope no one minds if I add onto this post - everyone seems so nice and understanding because we are going through the same thing (although, I wish none of us had to be in this position). I know exactly what it feels like to wish your life away and how staying positive can be so difficult!

I had my ERCP on weds 21 Dec - I thought I was 10-11 weeks along but there was no heartbeat at the scan and I was told the baby died at 7-8 weeks.

I had a positive OPK on Sunday 8th Jan - so Im now just waiting to see what happens in the next few weeks...

I wish everyone luck for jan/feb and hope we can get the BFPs we want so bad!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi MrsMauri, welcome to the group! Sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you have caught that egg and get your BFP soon.


----------



## ami1985

hi mrsmauri, welcome to the thread....Its awful that all us ladies have had to have gone throught this but I wish us all to be bumpolicious this year :) 

hows everyone been doing xxxx


----------



## ami1985

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Nitengale, so you got AF 28 days from the first day of bleeding? It's been 29 days since the first day of bleeding and 34 days since my surgery to remove the ectopic pregnancy. My cycle is usually 27 days, so I'm wondering where she is. I know that it can be normal to have an abnormal cycle after a miscarriage, but I'm hoping it's delayed because I'm pregnant. I'll test this Friday I guess. Yay for AF showing, since now you're back on track!

Im still waiting for AF :( be 5 weeks on saturday...blooming cycles are all to hell :( as usual pre preg i spose xxx


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi ami1985, keep us updated on what happens. I have crossed my fingers that your AF hasnt shown up for a reason, and that you are going to get your BFP xx


----------



## snowflakes120

ami1985 said:


> hi mrsmauri, welcome to the thread....Its awful that all us ladies have had to have gone throught this but I wish us all to be bumpolicious this year :)
> 
> hows everyone been doing xxxx

Doing good! Still just waiting on a positive OPK and OV! Still following the SMEP which is great for me - bc usually by this point I fail completely and just start BDing everyday bc I'm too impatient to wait for my egg!! :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

Hey ladies, haven't been on the interwebs for a few days, hope you are all well.

Welcome MrsMauri :wave:

The witch got me on the 11th January - my MC was the 11th December, spooky! I am not disappointed as I knew it wasn't my month.

:dust: to all!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey ami hope you're doing well honey. Well looks like I'll be a January tester after all, ov'd a few days ago, feels like a miracle :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey girls, I hope everyone is doing well?
Tanzibar, glad to hear you OV'd, testing isn't too far off. Good luck and hoping for your BFP.
Ami-hope you have a little bean in there and that's why AF isn't showing her face.
Sapphire-good luck with your first cycle back ttcal
Snowflake-I'm sure your OV is just around the corner so you can enter in to the tww.
AFM still waiting out the lull pre OV. We are getting hit with a snow storm right now so it finally looks like winter has arrived. Not sure that I'm too happy about that but the snow looks pretty (from inside). Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Buzzymomma

Tomorrow is test day for me... Not sure if I'm going to test, though! I'm very nervous and I might wait it out!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck buzzymomma!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey ladies. I've been in the TWW forum. I'm 12 DPO, I think, and tested this morning. BFN. Whatever though. Sorry I haven't been keeping in touch too much. 

I am still waiting for AF. Or something. It's been 36 days since my surgery. Where is the witch? This is frustrating. I envy you ladies who started AF. At least you have some sort of status instead of "limbo land." 

I hope everyone is doing okay. I really do. I'm so tired, and I'm having some "pregnancy" symptoms, but who knows? I'll update y'all when/if I get AF.


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck buzzymomma and Lovebot!:flower:


----------



## sapphire1

FX Buzzymomma and Lovebot!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Good luck testing ladies. I'm 4dpo today and am feeling extremely horny. boy the next week and a bit is going to draaaaaag.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much, been lurking but no sympoms or anything so nothing much to post :D

That said... today is my angel's due date, so I thought bugger it I'm doing a cheapy. Don't usually test till AF due. Well I got a faint line..... I'm not getting my hopes up till I see it on FRER or digi but... OMG!

BFP on my angel's due date, and my new due date is my OH's birthday :) Really hpe it's a good sign! x


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Elhaym said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much, been lurking but no sympoms or anything so nothing much to post :D
> 
> That said... today is my angel's due date, so I thought bugger it I'm doing a cheapy. Don't usually test till AF due. Well I got a faint line..... I'm not getting my hopes up till I see it on FRER or digi but... OMG!
> 
> BFP on my angel's due date, and my new due date is my OH's birthday :) Really hpe it's a good sign! x

OMG! Really? That is amazing! Can you post a pic? Please, post a pic! Congrats!! :happydance:
How many dpo are you?


----------



## Elhaym

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much, been lurking but no symptoms or anything so nothing much to post :D
> 
> That said... today is my angel's due date, so I thought bugger it I'm doing a cheapy. Don't usually test till AF due. Well I got a faint line..... I'm not getting my hopes up till I see it on FRER or digi but... OMG!
> 
> BFP on my angel's due date, and my new due date is my OH's birthday :) Really hpe it's a good sign! x
> 
> OMG! Really? That is amazing! Can you post a pic? Please, post a pic! Congrats!! :happydance:
> How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I have a thread in the preg test forum with my cheapy tests - but I just confirmed it with a good old superdrug :D

https://img52.imageshack.us/img52/5002/imag0045gw.jpg

I am happy but in shock and so scared of mmc again - and to get it TODAY of all days - I hope it is a sign! OMG! xx


----------



## kmwilletts

Elhaym, congratulations!!! :) I am pretty sure I got my BFP today too!!!! :) Woo hoo!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP2.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Elhaym

kmwilletts said:


> Elhaym, congratulations!!! :) I am pretty sure I got my BFP today too!!!! :) Woo hoo!!

YAY! Congrats hun, looks very much like my IC did this morning :happydance:


----------



## kmwilletts

I think those are amazing signs Elhaym!!! Cant wait to break out the digital, when will you be doing yours!!!?!


----------



## Elhaym

I might see if I can get one tomorrow - I went to Boots today to get one but they are on offer so had all sold out :growlmad: I bought a 2 pack of their own brand digis instead as they were cheap, but I'm going to get a clearblue one too as I like seeing the 'weeks' and the Boots ones don't have that :D

So at the moment in my drawer I have one FRER (doing tomorrow), 2 boots digital and about 8 IC's :haha: the CB dgi will be the last, I swear!


----------



## sapphire1

Oh wow! Super congratulations Elhaym and kmwilletts!! :happydance:

I'm so pleased to see some bfps on this thread, it won't be too long before the rest of us get them too :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

congratulations Elhaym and kmwilletts, so what did you do this cycle that you think helped? :)


----------



## Elhaym

Really, nothing much different - I did make sure to remember to take my vitamins every day as I usually forget half the time (pregnacare), and BD 2 days when I got my pos OPK, missed a day, then one more. That was about it! Must have been a determined spermy in there somewhere :haha:


----------



## kmwilletts

I honestly am not sure what I did specifically... I used OPK's and DTD every other day. The last time we DTD was on the 2nd of January, and I used an Instead Cup for around half an hour afterwards, to keep everything "in" and didn't pee for as long as I could afteward? :)

Fingers crossed for all you chickies :) :dust:


----------



## Nitengale

So excited for the bfp's! Yay!


----------



## MrsMauri

Really good news on the BFP's!! Congrats! Hope to see some more soon x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm so glad we have bfps! Congrats ladies, wishing you both a h & h 9 mths.


----------



## threemakefive

Can I join? I really hope to get a bfp first week of Feb, as my first af after my d and c has just finished :) and two bfps Woohoo Congrats to u both!


----------



## Nitengale

Hi threemakefive!!! Good to see you here! :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

woohoo! congrats to the BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## kmwilletts

Tons and tons of baby :dust: to everyone testing & trying. Let's get a few more BFP's in the next few days, who else is testing soon? :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Congrats to the two ladies who got BFPs today!
AF was supposed to show today but she didn't, I'm testing in the morning!


----------



## auntylolo

Lovely to see some bfps on here! Buzzymomma, I've got my fxd for you :dust:


----------



## babyjo

Yeah! We finally have some BFPs. Congratulations two ladies with BFP!good luck buzzymom!

I'm going to try hard and not test until Friday! I think af is due on Thursday! Trying to keep my mind off it by going out lots next week.Anyone else testing next week Friday?


----------



## kmwilletts

Good luck Buzzy!!! Fingers so crossed! Did you do your test???


----------



## Buzzymomma

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/a5c4c76a.jpg
Nearly fell over when i saw it!


----------



## Elhaym

YAY! another :bfp:

Huge congrats hun! H&H 9 months to you! xx


----------



## sapphire1

Woohoo! :happydance: Congratulations Buzzymomma!

I love this thread, I hope it's a good luck charm :D

Waiting for my preseed and softcups to arrive, and AF to finish. Holly was conceived using preseed, hope it works again!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Nitengale

Yay! Another BFP!!!!! This thread is awesome.

Sapphire: I am also waiting for AF to finish. This is our month I know it! :hugs:


----------



## kmwilletts

OMG!!! CONGRATS Buzzy!!!!!! Woooohooo, that's a NICE dark line!!!

Nite & Sapphire, it is most definitely your month!!! Sending a million tons of baby :dust: !!!!!

Let's get us some more BFP's in this lucky thread!!!


----------



## babyjo

Yay H&H 9 months buzzymomma! That is a great deep 2nd line! congrats! :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Buzzymomma, congratulations sweetie, I guess it's excellent to test on a weekend, it gives you the full day to run around the room like a maniac instead of trying to be all quiet and humble at work!!!!

you've just given me hope that miracles can happen! I've read so many threads where women can get a BFP literally straight after a loss but when I go to check these women either have had chemicals or a super duper short pregnancy so I've been feeling down thinking It must be impossible to have an 8 week pregnancy then fall preggers right away!!! how far gone were you previously 5/6 weeks? :hugs:

sending you all the wishes in the world, xxxx


----------



## Buzzymomma

Aww thanks tanzibar. My last pregnancy was 6+2 when it ended.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats buzzymomma! That's amazing. Good things are coming our way, I can feel it. Good luck with testing tanzibar, youre next this month!


----------



## threemakefive

Congrats Buzzymom PERFECT BFP!!! :)


----------



## lomelly

I finally got a positive OPK last night and this morning! It's been about six months since I've seen one of those lol. Also got a temp rise this AM... time to corner DH when he gets home from work... :haha:

Congrats buzzy!!! :)


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats buzzymomma! it's finally time we hear some good news!


----------



## Nitengale

Yay lomelly for your positive OPK!!! Yes, corner that man.:haha:

Mammaspath how are you doing?:flower:


----------



## Tanzibar83

ReadyNwaiting, If you are right I shall send you tonnes of girly hugs your way!!!! :D


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Yay lomelly for your positive OPK!!! Yes, corner that man.:haha:
> 
> Mammaspath how are you doing?:flower:

Hi! Oh well I'm wishing my body would just figure out what is going on and tell me. I went for a checkup and my hcg level was 54. Went again for another checkup to see if they are declining or rising. Its driving me nuts :/ my urine test is still positive so idk what is going on. How are you? I can't wait to be in the bump buddies group again! I hpe everyone is doing well and enjoying all the bding!


----------



## sapphire1

Yay for the positive opk Lomelly! Get to it :D

:hugs: mammaspath, I hope your body sorts itself out soon.


----------



## ami1985

OMG ladies....congrats to all those with bfps and congrats to lomelly on a pos opk!!! im still waiting for the witch to arrive xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to all the BFP's!! Send some dust for the rest of us!!

I OV'd Saturday - Hooray 2ww!! FX!!


----------



## lomelly

Nitengale--yes, I did corner him, but I don't think he minded :haha:

Thanks ladies, I know it's silly to be excited over a positive OPK.. but I feel like after four months my body is finally getting back to normal! :dust: to everyone, where is everyone at in their cycles??

snowflake--I O'd Sunday, we are in the TWW together!

mammaspath--you will get there soon, sometimes it takes a while unfortunately :(


----------



## kmwilletts

Sending tons and tons of baby :dust: to those with positive OPKS!!! Also got my fingers crossed for those in the 2ww, and of course congrats to the BFPS!!


----------



## ami1985

well im hoping for my AF soon so I can start charting again and taking my metformin...I can see me having a looooong wait i was never regular to start with lolxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Ugh, I'm fed up of this damn witch now. I'm on day 7 and it's showing no sign of slowing up :growlmad: I wouldn't mind but my DH works away every other week, so it means he will probably be away when I OV. If it's going to be an extra long cycle I want it to wait a week til he gets back :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Ladies!
Snowflake-I hope the tww goes quickly and Positively!

Lomelly-I hope you got that eggie and your BFP is around the corner

Sappire-hopefully this is the last AF you have to see for a long time

Ami-funny enough I'm going to put out good vibes that your AF comes ASAP so you can jump back on the ttc bus

tanzibar-have you tested yet? how are things going?

kmwillets-how are things with you? have you been to a dr yet?

AFM-I am nearing OV time and we have been making "it" count. I puffed up DH's chest this past weekend and got him in to game mode! haha He's got the eye on the prize...plus he gets to bd whenever he wants. It's the best of both worlds for him right now. Dust to all, let's make this the month!!!


----------



## kmwilletts

Hey Ready, Im doing very well. I have very positive vibes about this being my sticky bean :) no Dr yet, I was hoping to have a natural water birth, but no centres near me that do such a thing, and the only one that does will only take patients with midwives inside the city, so im SOL with that idea. I will be calling my ob around six weeks to make an appointment with her, and she only does visits at twelve weeks, so I will see her im guessing near the end of March!! :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey ReadynWaiting :hugs:

Oh no, I daren't test just yet, need my dpo to get into double figures at least before even thinking about doing it!!!! thinking of testing on Sunday though, will keep you updated.

Just shattered at the minute, feeling fat and in one of those lazy moods. But I've got a good distraction from babies and testing at the min, I'm going through the process of buying a house, the solicitor documents came through today so it's going to be a fun couple of days running around getting it all done :S

Hope you ov real soon xxxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

kmwilletts said:


> Hey Ready, Im doing very well. I have very positive vibes about this being my sticky bean :) no Dr yet, I was hoping to have a natural water birth, but no centres near me that do such a thing, and the only one that does will only take patients with midwives inside the city, so im SOL with that idea. I will be calling my ob around six weeks to make an appointment with her, and she only does visits at twelve weeks, so I will see her im guessing near the end of March!! :)

I'm glad you feel good about things. Positivity can only bring positive things. Whenever I get my bfp I will have to see the Dr ASAP b/c of the previous Ectopic but I kind of think I would rather wait for awhile. But then I don't want to risk my own health either. I'm sure I won't though b/c a sticky bean is coming my way. Here's to a h & h 9 mths for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

kmwilletts said:


> Hey Ready, Im doing very well. I have very positive vibes about this being my sticky bean :) no Dr yet, I was hoping to have a natural water birth, but no centres near me that do such a thing, and the only one that does will only take patients with midwives inside the city, so im SOL with that idea. I will be calling my ob around six weeks to make an appointment with her, and she only does visits at twelve weeks, so I will see her im guessing near the end of March!! :)




Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey ReadynWaiting :hugs:
> 
> Oh no, I daren't test just yet, need my dpo to get into double figures at least before even thinking about doing it!!!! thinking of testing on Sunday though, will keep you updated.
> 
> Just shattered at the minute, feeling fat and in one of those lazy moods. But I've got a good distraction from babies and testing at the min, I'm going through the process of buying a house, the solicitor documents came through today so it's going to be a fun couple of days running around getting it all done :S
> 
> Hope you ov real soon xxxx

Hi! 
I wasnt sure what dpo you were, still a little early in the game. I'm sure its coming this weekend. A new house is exciting! That definitely keeps you busy, good luck with it and keep us posted. 
Afm this weekend is show time! Dh has been practicing to get it just right . His boys have been instructed and coached and they are ready to meet my egg so they can wine and dine her! Lol and then comes the tww...hopefully the last for a while.


----------



## sapphire1

ReadynWaiting, you made me LOL with your wining and dining :haha: FX this is your month!

Ooh exciting Tanzibar! Good luck with moving soon :D

:dust: to all!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Morning Ladies!

Sapphire-has the witch buggered off yet? Hopefully she has.

My preseed came yesterday (never used it before) so we tried it out. TMI warning! I used the recommended amount and I think it was too much b/c it kept leaking out afterwards. Has anyone used it and if so, do you have to use the amount they specify or is it purely just a suggested amount?


----------



## ami1985

hey ladies hows things? xx


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ami! Not much here. The witch left a few days ago. I am now on CD9 I think. Not doing anything special this cycle other than lots of bd'ing:haha:

Just happy to be on my first official cycle and crossing everything I got for all of us.

:kiss:


----------



## Krippy

Count me in Ladies! I am testing on the 23rd...Hoping for a rainbow this January! :)


----------



## ami1985

fx for all us ladies, im doubtful for this month but for all us ladies who do get a bfp the name will be changed to feb/marh BFPer wannabees :) hoping and praying for all us ladies xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

So sorry for your loss Krippy, I hope you get your rainbow bfp this month :hugs:

Witch is still here, it's getting silly now! :growlmad: 

ReadynWaiting, Holly was a preseed baby. I used the recommended amount, it is quite a lot isn't it :haha: The instructions do say you can lessen the amount to suit you, so maybe try a little less.

Good luck Nitengale, I'm on CD10 so just in front of you! 

:dust: to all.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome to the group Krippy! 

Sapphire-sorry the witch is still around, do you normally have her for so long? I am one of the lucky ones that get it for a day, maybe two and it's light. I did use less of the preseed last night, it made a difference.

So as much as I was trying to take a relaxed approach this month I broke down and bought OPKs yesterday, mostly just to feed my POAS addiction. I took one after work and it looked almost positive so I figured today would be the day. Because I am obsessive about POAS i did one more OPK before I went to bed and it was def positive. I am not due to ovulate until Sunday and my body usually goes like clockwork...or so I thought. I know it's just detecting the LH surge and ovulation could happen still Sunday but I usually ovulate within 12 hours of getting a positive OPK. We did bd last night with preseed so I'm not concerned about missing it I'm just a little shocked that it's early. Hopefully DH "boys" are there waiting patiently. This is kind of a pointless post, just felt like mentioning it. LOL


----------



## sapphire1

No, I never get the witch for more than 7 days tops, 10 days and counting is a record lol. Must just be because it's the first cycle post miscarriage :shrug:

I guess it does strange things to you, maybe that's why you're OVing a bit early ReadynWaiting. Hopefully there'll be plenty of swimmers waiting :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I guess one way of looking at it is your body is doing a good thorough cleanse so that you can start ttc with a healthy uterus?
Is anyone else finding themselves on this site too much? I'm at work but find time to browse around on here when really I should be dealing with the pile of stuff on my desk. It does actually give me hope reading other stories of loss and then pregnancy that sticks. Oh well, maybe I'll go check out the pregnancy test threads. Haha
Happy Friday Everyone!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: I really hope you catch that little eggy. :flower:

Sap: I had the witch stay for longer this first cycle too. But I'm glad cause its probably making a fresh start. :hugs:


----------



## ami1985

I just wish my witch wud show up now, been nearly 6 weeks grrrr xxx


----------



## lomelly

darn fertility friend! It kept changing my O date! I guess that it's either Sunday or Monday... Now the 10 day wait!

I also had a longer period the first time after miscarriage. It was (TMI) clotty and gross. But they're right, it probably just means everything is "fresh" in there... a fresh uterus.. :haha:


----------



## ami1985

FX for u lomelly hope u get that BFP xxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ami-I'm sorry you are still waiting. After my first m/c I waited for 10 wks for the witch to show her ugly face. It was absolute torture! I hope she comes soon.
Good luck lomelly, hope you caught that eggie.


----------



## sapphire1

I hope the witch hurries up for you Ami :hugs:

Good luck Lomelly!

:dust:


----------



## mammaspath

Well all the talk about af must have kicked me into gear! :winkwink:
The royal:witch: has arrived.
Holy pain.........really?!

oh well good to be back on a schedule! let's make alot of babies!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nitengale

Mamaspath: Yes, let's make a lot of babies.:wohoo:

How are the three ladies with bfp's? I hope you guys ands your little beans Are doing well.


----------



## ami1985

agreed with PP, hope ur lil beans are doing well...wish someone would curse me for the witch to turn up lol xx


----------



## Elhaym

Nitengale said:


> Mamaspath: Yes, let's make a lot of babies.:wohoo:
> 
> How are the three ladies with bfp's? I hope you guys ands your little beans Are doing well.

Hiya! :hi: I'm still lurking this thread and hoping for more BFPs, good luck ladies :dust:

I'm feeling OK, stronger symptoms than last time and had my first bit of nausea yesterday which I didn't have last time so hoping it's a good sign for my HCG levels. Soooo tired though!


----------



## sapphire1

That's good to hear Elhaym :D Hope you don't start feeling too rotten though.


----------



## Elhaym

Yup I know in a couple of weeks I will really regret saying that :dohh: haha! x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Glad to hear things are going well Elyham!
Afm I did ov 2 days early as my temp was up yesterday am and I felt bad ov pain Friday night. Since the Ectopic the ov pain is intense. I'm so looney...yesterday I was feeling sick all day and by 10pm I had convinced myself to "dip a strip" thinking maybe I WAS pregnant from the last cycle and the period I had was just unknown bleeding. Obviously bfn! When I try to be less crazy about this I get totally crazy!


----------



## lomelly

good to see you're back on track mammaspath! Somtimes it's okay for the witch to show.. but let's hope you don't see her again for a while :)

Currently 5DPO.. thanks for the well wishes ladies :) I told myself I would not test until I saw 18 days of high temps. My LP was only 11 days before MMC. FX'd for everyone! :dust:


----------



## Nitengale

Elhaym: being really tired is a good sign. With my mmc I barely had any symptoms. Wishing you the best.

Sap: how are you doing?

Ami: I really hope AF comes quick for you.

Lomelly: I hope you caught that egg. 

Ready: I am glad that you have o'ed. 

AFM: I am still waiting. I don't temp or use sticks for ovulation so I have no idea where i am but hopefully I will get some o pains in the next few days as I am on CD 12 now.


----------



## Tanzibar83

good luck Nitengale :) xxxx


----------



## lomelly

GL nitengale! xx


----------



## ami1985

glad everyones doing good i just cant wait for another BFP from one of our lovely ladies!!! xxxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Ladies!
Back to the grind today...booooo!! Could have stayed in bed all day. I have been feeling nauseous for 2 days, does anyone ever get this after ov? Between that and the cramps I've been feeling pretty crappy. 
I agree with you Ami, a bfp is in order!
GL Nitengale catching that eggie.


----------



## mammaspath

nitengale - i hope the best for you........im ready to see more bfps!

Ready = i don't know much about ovulating pains....i guess i don't feel them but i should pay more attention :)


----------



## sapphire1

GL Nitengale and Lomelly, hope you catch that eggy!

Sorry you're feeling rough ReadynWaiting.

I'm on CD13 today, no idea if I've OV or not although I had OV type pain a couple of days ago :wacko: The good news is that AF has finished, bad news is that DH went away for a week yesterday, right in my fertile period. Boo!

Is it just me, or does anyone else never seem to get positive opks?? I haven't even had a faint second line, let alone a dark one. My cycles are never usually more than 28 days, but maye they've gotten longer since MC? :shrug:


----------



## threemakefive

Been outta the loop for a few days, so glad to see all the bfps, and positive opks....can't wait to see more coming in :) 

I finally got my positive opk yesterday, hoping we caught that egg so I can join all of you in the bfp circle :) 

Ami-I really hope you get af soon!! Im sure you will :) 

GL ladies, wherever you may be in your cycle :)


----------



## threemakefive

sapphire1 said:


> GL Nitengale and Lomelly, hope you catch that eggy!
> 
> Sorry you're feeling rough ReadynWaiting.
> 
> I'm on CD13 today, no idea if I've OV or not although I had OV type pain a couple of days ago :wacko: The good news is that AF has finished, bad news is that DH went away for a week yesterday, right in my fertile period. Boo!
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else never seem to get positive opks?? I haven't even had a faint second line, let alone a dark one. My cycles are never usually more than 28 days, but maye they've gotten longer since MC? :shrug:

What time of the day are you taking opks? My positive isn't quite as dark as the test but its the darkest i got and then it went light so i called it pos. I didn't have any lines for a lot of the days...


----------



## sapphire1

I've done them at various times of day, usually the afternoon. I know you're supposed to test twice a day, but admittedly I keep forgetting :D I never got a positive opk when I got pregnant with Holly, was probably taking them wrong then too :dohh:


----------



## threemakefive

sapphire1 said:


> I've done them at various times of day, usually the afternoon. I know you're supposed to test twice a day, but admittedly I keep forgetting :D I never got a positive opk when I got pregnant with Holly, was probably taking them wrong then too :dohh:

lol i cant remember the twice a day either lol but i hear ya, some are 10 sec dips, some are 5 some are 5 min waits some are 10 its soooo confusing!!!! lol


----------



## lomelly

sapphire--maybe O will hold off since your AF ran so late? hope it does!

readynwaiting--I've never had pains like that after O, but for the first time EVER this month I did have ovulation spotting. Weirded me right out. Maybe that's a good sign for you, and O was strong? I'm 6 DPO.. hope the wait doesn't kill us! :S

Those OPKs are such a pain in the butt... I always had to use FMU and then when I did it at night I couldn't pee for like 3 hours and drank little. The things we do for babies.. :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I get strong positive opks mid afternoon but this cycle my strongest was at 10 am 2mu and then all the weird pain. Sapphire, are u temping? That's all I really check to make sure I have ov. i know you probably want to know when the optimal time for bding is, which I get. 
Either my system is out of whack and upset or (FX'd) something is "brewing" down there. It's really early to symptom spot but I can't help myself. I'm already to start poas...arghhh!
Lomelly, you will be first to test. Can't wait to hear your results. Bfp, bfp, bfp...let's make it happen. Dust to all!


----------



## sapphire1

No, I'm not temping. I might start doing it again, these damn opks are rubbish :haha:

FX to the girls testing soon! :dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I have had cramping and strange pains for the past couple hours off and on. It makes me wonder what is going on in there. It's probably gas or who knows what but I wish it would stop because its going to get my hopes up. I don't know that I can wait another 12 days to wait and test, but then I don't want to test early and be disappointed. Give me strength! 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lomelly

readynwaiting--I'm going to resist testing for as long as possible... lol. 7 DPO today, guess I'll see what happens by the weekend! don't POAS yet, only 12 more days! We can do it! :)

sapphire--temping is really helpful if you have out of whack cycles, or you just want to confirm O'ing. I love it, lets me pin point it.

FX'd to everyone!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have too many tests in my house that is adding to my temptation. I will hold out until the end of next week...I hope. I know its far too early even by this wknd and I had the disappointment of bfn so that will be my guiding light to wait. 
When are you going to test?


----------



## ami1985

hows everyone doing am all good just still waiting for the witch lol xxx


----------



## Nitengale

Ami: I hope the witch visits you soon!

Lomelly and ready: I hope the waiting is not too bad. I really hope the witch does not show and you guys get your bfp's.

Sap: wishing you the very best this cycle.

AFM: apparently I am supposed to be ovulating around now. We have been bd'ing a lot just in case :haha: 13 days till I test.


----------



## lomelly

nitengale--that's the fun part of TTC :haha: 
readynwaiting--I think I'm gonna test on Jan 31st, if AF doesn't show by then. If it's a normal cycle for me, she should show up Sunday/Monday. I try not to keep HPTs around.... cause I just POAS and end up wasting them.. lol.
ami--the witch never shows when you want her to... she's a bit of a pain :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Ladies,
Lomelly-can't wait to hear about your BFP next week

Ami-I hope the witch has made her appearance so you can start your next cycle 

Nite-congrats on making it in to the tww, hopefully it goes quickly for you

AFM-the tww is painfully slow. I am counting down the days until AF is due and trying NOT to test. I have 2 digi's, 3 dollar store hpt's and 1 IC left and they are taunting me. It would be a waste right now as I'm too early but the POAS addiction is awful. I'm pretty excited that we are nearing the end of the week, I live for the weekends! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

ami1985 said:


> Lets all get together for those who want a BFP in Jan/ Early feb xxxxx:flower:
> Nitengale
> Buzzymomma :bfp:
> Tanzibar83
> ami1985
> auntylolo
> kmwillets :bfp:
> babydust818
> tryingfaith
> lomelly
> ReadynWaiting
> keepinthefaithx
> hope39
> patiently
> angelbaby1115
> ansdep
> babyjo
> pichi
> sapphire1
> cherrished
> mammas path
> all crossed
> agreeksmom
> snowflake120
> Elhaym :bfp:
> Rebekah1g
> Lovebot
> Krippy
> MrsMauri
> ThreeMakesFive



Hello ladies...:flower: I would like to be added...TY in advance


----------



## Nitengale

Fngrscrossed: sending you a warm welcome! :flower:


----------



## Nitengale

And sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Fngrscrossed, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Good Morning ladies!! I am having what I want to label as "issues" and some confusion. Yesterday, was CD 19 of a 27 day cycle, my LP is 14-15 days long. I didn't use OPK's this month so I am assuming that I ovulated on the 18th or 19th; well I had what I believe to be IB or something. I say the word something because I don't remember getting this with any of my other pregnancies, maybe my oldest but that was 14 years ago. I just remember not having a normal period with him then ending up + on hpt. 

Anyhow, the bleeding was pink and in my CM when I wiped, I probably wouldn't have noticed it if it stayed up there. I put on a pantyliner it lasted all of a few hours and was gone by the evening. It almost scared me to death when I saw it. Immediate reaction? PANIC!! :winkwink::haha::dohh: I was walking around the bathroom in circles!! Thinking and saying what.is.this?!?!

I know this may be disturbing, but the pink cm got to have a photo shoot!! lol lol lol lol So I had been staring at the pictures all day yesterday and trying to find a pic like :nope: no such luck though. Why hasn't anyone come of with the idea of posting their pics of it for comparison before now? I am not sure if BnB allows it, wish they did.

HELP LADIES!!! PLEASE HELP, I am lost and thinking AF is going to show her ugly mean face...:growlmad: She is due on the 4th of February...

Info: had baby 11-7; First normal period was 12-11-11; second normal period was 1-8-12 temp yesterday was 97.26 temp this morning was 97.46 (took temps out of curiosity couldn't find thermometer before 3 days ago). TY in advance ladies


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fngrscrossed-I didn't want to r & r, I'm not sure what that would be but let's hope it's IB. This would be perfect timing for it if that's what it was. Your temps won't tell you much for another few days of taking them. Sorry for your previous loss! Good luck this month.
AFM-half way through the tww...it's dragging it's heels! Lot's of "stuff" going on in there hoping it's not gas. I had a dream last night that I picked up an hpt of the counter and it said pregnant. Now I'm just hoping it was mine. LOL Happy Friday Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

ReadynWaiting said:


> Fngrscrossed-I didn't want to r & r, I'm not sure what that would be but let's hope it's IB. This would be perfect timing for it if that's what it was. Your temps won't tell you much for another few days of taking them. Sorry for your previous loss! Good luck this month.
> AFM-half way through the tww...it's dragging it's heels! Lot's of "stuff" going on in there hoping it's not gas. I had a dream last night that I picked up an hpt of the counter and it said pregnant. Now I'm just hoping it was mine. LOL Happy Friday Everyone!!!!!!

Thanks for responding...:flower:

I am going to keep my fxd for you. I believe dreams can have validity...dreamed my baby was born preemie and he was. So who the heck knows you may get your BFP!!:happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

It could be IB bleeding FngrsCrossed, it's different for every woman. It does seem to be around the right time for it - I hope it is!

Could be a premonition ReadynWaiting :D

:dust: for you both!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, sorry I didn't post earlier on. My period came on Monday so no January pregnancy for me. I'm now on my 3rd and final round of Clomid, wish me luck!


----------



## auntylolo

Sorry about that Tanzi:hugs:
3rd round lucky, ok? Fxd xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

I love that positive thinking, auntylolo! yes I'm bringing out the big guns this cycle too, EPO, Pregnacare Conception, exercise, positive attitude and generally just looking after myself.

Caught up with Corrie today and seeing Becky's departure (boy I will miss her terribly) just made me think to look up and forward at things, in the long run it makes things a little bit happier you know?!

Really hope you get your little bean over the next week or 2 

:flower:


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck this round Tanz! Love your plan of taking care of yourself!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Has anyone around implantation time that ended in pregnancy ever had a burning, prickly, cramping that then felt ichy sensation? It has happened a couple of times today and I'm wondering what it is (and hoping it's implantation). 
Also, anyone on here that has had an ectopic w/o loss of tube? I had a sharp pain that took my breath away this am, it really scared me. 
Man I hate the TWW!!!
Sorry Af got ya Tanzi but great attitude and def 3rd times a charm.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you Tanzibar. Hope it's 3rd time lucky for you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So since I'm not symptom spotting (ya right!) her are my "non-earl pregnancy symptoms"
-Af like cramps (I don't get cramps but I had them after m/c)
-weird feelings in lower ab (prickly, pinchy, pully, itchy)
-sharp pains-but its on both sides
-breath-catching stabbing pain on right (ectopic) side
-intermittent painful sensations in tatas, starting to fell a little sore on sides (this is normal post ov)
-can't drink enough today (maybe b/c of lunch?)
So I want this documented so if I don't get a bfp this month I will know that my brain is f*&%ing with me! lol


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks for the love girls, xxxx

ReadynWaiting - When is your test day? I hope you don't worry yourself too much with the symptom spotting. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Tanzibar-I'm a little off as I ov'd 2 days early (that's not happened since I've been temping) which means af should be due Feb 4 rather than the 6th. I will try not to test until then but will probably cave early next week. I'm not stressing about my symptoms, just obsessing! LOL


----------



## lomelly

Fngrs--I really really really hope that's IB you're having. When are you thinking of testing??

Tanzi--sorry the witch got you :hugs: that's a good approach you have planned, I hope the 3rd time is the charm for you!

readynwaiting--is the waiting killing you yet!?!?? This is reaaallllyyyy testing my patience...

We def need a BFP in here :) Hope we see one from one of you lovely ladies soon!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> Fngrs--I really really really hope that's IB you're having. When are you thinking of testing??
> 
> Tanzi--sorry the witch got you :hugs: that's a good approach you have planned, I hope the 3rd time is the charm for you!
> 
> readynwaiting--is the waiting killing you yet!?!?? This is reaaallllyyyy testing my patience...
> 
> We def need a BFP in here :) Hope we see one from one of you lovely ladies soon!

Yes the wait is making me crazy! I say bfps all around.


----------



## ami1985

awww sorry for the witch gettin u tanzi im still waiting for my witch after my loss just wish she'd hurry up so i can try properly :) xx


----------



## sapphire1

ReadynWaiting, I've got really similar symptoms to you. I'm pretty sure it's in my head, the only time I wind up preggo is when I don't have any symptoms :wacko: I don't even know if I've OVd :haha: FX yours are the real thing :D

Hope the witch hurries up for you Ami.


----------



## threemakefive

FngrsCrossed said:


> Good Morning ladies!! I am having what I want to label as "issues" and some confusion. Yesterday, was CD 19 of a 27 day cycle, my LP is 14-15 days long. I didn't use OPK's this month so I am assuming that I ovulated on the 18th or 19th; well I had what I believe to be IB or something. I say the word something because I don't remember getting this with any of my other pregnancies, maybe my oldest but that was 14 years ago. I just remember not having a normal period with him then ending up + on hpt.
> 
> Anyhow, the bleeding was pink and in my CM when I wiped, I probably wouldn't have noticed it if it stayed up there. I put on a pantyliner it lasted all of a few hours and was gone by the evening. It almost scared me to death when I saw it. Immediate reaction? PANIC!! :winkwink::haha::dohh: I was walking around the bathroom in circles!! Thinking and saying what.is.this?!?!
> 
> I know this may be disturbing, but the pink cm got to have a photo shoot!! lol lol lol lol So I had been staring at the pictures all day yesterday and trying to find a pic like :nope: no such luck though. Why hasn't anyone come of with the idea of posting their pics of it for comparison before now? I am not sure if BnB allows it, wish they did.
> 
> HELP LADIES!!! PLEASE HELP, I am lost and thinking AF is going to show her ugly mean face...:growlmad: She is due on the 4th of February...
> 
> Info: had baby 11-7; First normal period was 12-11-11; second normal period was 1-8-12 temp yesterday was 97.26 temp this morning was 97.46 (took temps out of curiosity couldn't find thermometer before 3 days ago). TY in advance ladies

Girl I had similar issues, and researched and asked everyone and they say IB mine was a TMI ALERT brown stringy spotting then pink now brown agian, never coming onto my panties just there when i wipe, mine has just hit 48 hours of this, and all says thats a good sign.... Maybe it is our IB I've never had it either! and :blush: I took a photo op with my brown stringy blob hahahahha glad Im not alone :) When are you going to test?


----------



## threemakefive

Anyone testing soon? Waiting to see more bfps!!! 

Ami did the witch visit yet?

Ntiengale--did you Ovulate?!?

Been out of the loop for a few so checking in on everyone...how are we all doing?


----------



## FngrsCrossed

sapphire1 said:


> It could be IB bleeding FngrsCrossed, it's different for every woman. It does seem to be around the right time for it - I hope it is!
> 
> Could be a premonition ReadynWaiting :D
> 
> :dust: for you both!

sapphire1, I hope it is, it's just all too weird. :shrug: i would rather not have IB, it's kind of a misleading and confusing experience to me. The thinking that you might be, and then questioning is it and early AF. I took hpt (FRER) negative. With my last pregnancy I got a faint FRER 10dpo, soooo :shrug:. Oh well I guess we will see what's really happening on Feb. 4th...Might end up going to DR. Helloooo co-pay!!!! :haha: If I am not preggers then I am just ready to start next cycle full force and see what's wrong with my body!!! :growlmad:


----------



## sapphire1

I had IB with both my pregnancies. With Holly I spotted for 9 days, all different colours and was assured it was normal. With the MC I thought my period had started but I got a bfp. I knew there was something up because the spotting continued for the whole 10 week pregnancy. I was told it was IB, but I guess it could have been breakthrough bleeding :shrug:


----------



## Nitengale

Well according to my last cycle which was only 28 days I should be a few days past ovulations. But as I am not charting or anything I can't be sure of anything. Oh I really hope this is our month ladies! :dust:


----------



## sapphire1

Me too Nite :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! 
I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. 
Ami-has af showed her face?
Nite-how's the tww treating you?
Sapphire-I hope for the both of us these are symptoms leading up to our bfps
Fngrs & three-you should know soon if you're having IB, good luck!
Afm- little punches again today but not just in one spot, could just be that I'm overly aware and I have these normally but they are noticeable. The countdown continues. When is everyone testing? I'm going to.start Wed.


----------



## threemakefive

FngrsCrossed said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> It could be IB bleeding FngrsCrossed, it's different for every woman. It does seem to be around the right time for it - I hope it is!
> 
> Could be a premonition ReadynWaiting :D
> 
> :dust: for you both!
> 
> sapphire1, I hope it is, it's just all too weird. :shrug: i would rather not have IB, it's kind of a misleading and confusing experience to me. The thinking that you might be, and then questioning is it and early AF. I took hpt (FRER) negative. With my last pregnancy I got a faint FRER 10dpo, soooo :shrug:. Oh well I guess we will see what's really happening on Feb. 4th...Might end up going to DR. Helloooo co-pay!!!! :haha: If I am not preggers then I am just ready to start next cycle full force and see what's wrong with my body!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I'm due for af Feb 4th too....are u still having spotting? How long have u had it and do u know when u ovulated?


----------



## tryingfaith

Hello ladies...I am terribly sorry I have been MIA..I have been so busy and fell out of the loop. I am on CD3 after a 33 day cycle..that is so rare for me...UGH!! I took Letrozole today 7.5 mg as apposed to 5 mg last cycle which was cancelled because of one lousy 6mm follicle...This time I am hoping for some good sized follies. I have an US on Feb. 3 (Friday) and then depending on what that visit tells us I will take HCG shot and have intercourse at home...IUI is out of reach for us money wise right now...we will save up for March if this cycle is a bust...but I am hopeful it will work...we will see!! Hope you are well and CONGRATS on the BFP's ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## lomelly

My usual 11 day LP has turned in to 12.. and my temps are staying up. Not sure if the vitamin B6 is doing its thing.. I have no symptoms, aside from some bloating and the weird cramps I had days ago. Trying to resist the urge to POAS! Thank goodness I don't keep any HPTs in the house...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fx'd lomelly!


----------



## lomelly

I don't feel pregnant.. I'll be really shocked if I see two lines. Gonna wait to see what my temps do tomorrow morning. If they go down I probably won't bother to test. But if they stay up.... :happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

When I was pg with my son I didn't realise I was until I.was 13 wks. I had no definitive symptoms but again I wasn't looking. I don't like ttc and being acutely aware of your cycle and every little twinge you notice. Today I've had lots of twinges, niggles, pinches, and slight burning sensations after some of these. BUT who knows what it is?? I'm probably going to poas tomorrow unless I can summon some will power.


----------



## lomelly

Ya you're definitely right. Now I'm just symptom spotting.. but I did have heartburn tonight which I only ever get when pregnant or eating taco bell :haha: I don't have any willpower left :(


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck lomelly and Ready! I really hope this is your month!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck with testing lomelly and thanks for the positive thoughts nitengale.


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: tryingfaith

Ooh, FX Lomelly and Ready!

:dust:


----------



## lomelly

put me down for a BFP :) but the fear is still there.. please be sticky little bean!


----------



## auntylolo

:happydance: congrats lomelly!


----------



## sapphire1

Woohoo! Congrats Lomelly! :happydance: I'll pray for a sticky bean for you :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> put me down for a BFP :) but the fear is still there.. please be sticky little bean!

Omg lomelly...congrats!! It's a sticky bean for sure, its already nuzzled in for the:happydance::happydance: long haul! :happydance:
I caved and tested this am and bfn, but I'm ok with it b/c I'm only 10dpo. I've been having lots of pains in my tatas and today I feel really draggy "down there" like I'm going to start af but I'm days away from that. I need to stop focusing on every little thing. 
Anyone else close to testing?


----------



## sapphire1

I reckon you're next Ready, your symptoms sound so promising. 10 dpo is super early, try not to feel too down :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly- can you post a pic of your test? I love to look at them. lol I know I have a problem.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sapphire you're little girl is sooooo cute!


----------



## Nitengale

Congrats lomelly!!!! Ready you are next.


----------



## mammaspath

So i had a def positive opk day after my period stopped........im cd10 and took another opk......advice?

oh and there were def negatives in between

i think im going nutso.........and sorr the pic is kind of blurry:wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







ov2.jpg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## lomelly

Readynwaiting-- I will take a pic when I get home.

Thanks ladies, I don't feel any different at all, wish I had some morning sickness lol


----------



## sapphire1

Sorry mammaspath, I'm not sure. I'm kinda crap with opks, I never get a positive. Hopefully one of the others has some words of wisdom.

Lomelly when that morning sickness hits, you'll wish you never wanted it :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mammaspath said:


> So i had a def positive opk day after my period stopped........im cd10 and took another opk......advice?
> 
> oh and there were def negatives in between
> 
> i think im going nutso.........and sorr the pic is kind of blurry:wacko::wacko:

I have been on other threads where people have said that have a second LH surge closer to AF and then there are others that have detected early pregnancy with OPKs. I hope it's that for you! How many dpo do you believe that you are?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just reread your post. How long is your cycle normally and when do you think you got your first opk (cd?)?


----------



## mammaspath

ReadynWaiting said:


> I just reread your post. How long is your cycle normally and when do you think you got your first opk (cd?)?

my first positive opk was the first day after my period my cycles are 28 days.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And what cycle day was that? Do your opks get darker than test line? Because that opk pic doesn't look totally positive to me but I'm on my phone.


----------



## mammaspath

idk I have never used opk's before this so im all kinds of confused. but irl both lines r darker and about the same in color. :/


----------



## lomelly

I keep telling myself I want the morning sickness lol I will probably regret it! Have to figure out how to upload pics...


----------



## sapphire1

Lomelly, you can add them as an attachment if you click on 'go advanced' or if you have photobucket you can link them straight in :thumbup:

mammaspath, if both lines are the same colour it must be a positive. Looking at your ticker that's well within the 12-36 hours that it should be. I believe on a 28 day cycle you can ov any time between CD12 and CD16, depending on your luteal phase. Can't explain the earlier positive though, sorry!


----------



## lomelly

ok, here we go...
 



Attached Files:







testjan30th.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sapphire1

Woohoo, great lines Lomelly! :thumbup:


----------



## lomelly

Thanks, shocked the heck out of me at 6am this morning :haha:

Think in a week or two I may splurge on a clear blue digi that shows weeks


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Those are beautiful lines. So exciting!


----------



## mammaspath

lomelly said:


> Thanks, shocked the heck out of me at 6am this morning :haha:
> 
> Think in a week or two I may splurge on a clear blue digi that shows weeks

congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lomelly

I'm gonna be a bit naughty.. I'm going to make a prenatal drs appt, and they are going to ask me when my last period was. I'm going to say I have nooooo idea. So they will give me a dating scan, and I will know if everything is going okay. I know I know, it's awful, but they won't give me an ultrasound until either 20 weeks or unless I admit myself to emerg with bleeding like I had to last time. I just can't wait that long!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> I'm gonna be a bit naughty.. I'm going to make a prenatal drs appt, and they are going to ask me when my last period was. I'm going to say I have nooooo idea. So they will give me a dating scan, and I will know if everything is going okay. I know I know, it's awful, but they won't give me an ultrasound until either 20 weeks or unless I admit myself to emerg with bleeding like I had to last time. I just can't wait that long!

I say do what you need to! 
If I normally have a 30 day cycle with a 15 day LP and this month ov'd on cd13 does that mean that I will have a 28 day cycle as my LP will remain the same or will I still get AF on cd30 with a 17 day LP?
I took another dollar store test today and BFN. I'm going to hold out for a few more days before I test again. Nothing too much happening in my body right now, not like the weekend. My bb's are a bit sore but that could be from me pushing to see if they are sore! haha And to top it off I put my neck out and can barely move it right now. Off to the chiropractor I go.


----------



## lomelly

Usually your LP stays the same each month, so you might get your period a bit earlier. It can vary by a day or 2 though (so I've read). No symptoms? Don't worry about it, I had nothing but mild heartburn!
Ouch! That doesn't sound good at all! Go get fixed :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I guess AF is due Sun then? IDK! So it seems really early to be testing then but most people on here seem to get their BFP's at 10-13dpo. I'll wait it out until Fri (if I can). 
Lomelly, I see you are in Ontario (me too), after my first M/c my gyno scheduled my first scan at 6+ wks just to make sure it was ok. Will you at least go in early to have your hcg checked?


----------



## lomelly

Yay another Ontarian! (or whatever you call us :haha: ) I'm from the Waterloo area :)
I don't even have a gyno, just my family dr. They are hopefully going to refer me to a gyno ASAP. But I will hopefully be getting a dating scan. I'm going into my drs office shortly for them to give me bloodwork. They won't even book me for a prenatal appt till I have that done.. it's crazy!
It's not over till the witch shows! Remember that you can implant as late as 12 DPO, so it could still be it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm from the Kingston area. All Dr.s are different with what they will do when. I would think since you've had a previous m/c they would send you for an early scan. 
I'm sure you're hcg levels will be good with the lines you had on the hpt, let us know when you get the results.


----------



## Nitengale

So happy for you lomelly! I would be naughty too if I were you and say I don't know my LMP date. 

Ready I really hope this is your month honey!!

:hugs: 's to all!!!


----------



## lomelly

I'm hoping they do.. and if not... I don't know when my LMP was :haha:
Hopefully they'll have my blood work done by Friday. I'm sooo impatient lol


----------



## threemakefive

Congrats lomelly!!! Where u 12dpo when.u got the bfp?


----------



## lomelly

I was 13 DPO when I decided to finally test.. It looks dark enough that I could have got it at 12 DPO


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly I wouldn't stress about the numbers if I were you. Your hpt was strong and this will be your forever baby. 
Three you are close to testing aren't you?
Nite you are close to testing too, any symptoms? 
Afm im not testing until fri at the earliest, im going to try to wait until sunday if i can. I've seen 2 bfns and I don't want to see any more. I'm laid up on the couch today as I can barely move my neck. Not fun at all! The good news is its hump day!:yipee:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammaspath did you figure out where you are with the opks? 
Sapphire where are you in your cycle?
Ami did af show her face?


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: no 'real' symptoms yet. But that can be a good thing??!? 

Good luck with holding out until Friday. I hate seeing those bfn's as well. That is why I cannot test early this time around.

Nitexx


----------



## mammaspath

ReadynWaiting said:


> Mammaspath did you figure out where you are with the opks?
> Sapphire where are you in your cycle?
> Ami did af show her face?

I was getting frustrated with the opk's so i decided to quit with them and try not to worry about it......i think i may do the digital one next month if i don't get my bfp. I figured after the loss my body may just still be a little crazy so im taking a break from being a crazy tester:wacko:


----------



## auntylolo

Hey girls, just checking in:flower: how's everyone doing? Anyone testing in the next couple of days? Did af come yet Ami?


----------



## sapphire1

I don't know where I am in my cycle, I never got a positive opk. I think I'm somewhere in the 2ww. My boobies are SO sore at the moment, exactly how they are when I'm pregnant. Have had 2 bfns so far though, and only dtd once this cycle, so not too hopeful.

Hope Friday comes quickly for you Ready.

:dust: to all


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck sap!:hugs:

Aunty: when are you testing? FX'd for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite no symptoms are a good thing, all you need is af not to come as the only "symptom".
Sapphire hopefully you're testing a bit early and your bfp is around the corner 
Aunty when are you testing? I've done a couple of early tests and bfn so I'm holding out for a few days. 
Mammas every month I say I'm not going to be a crazy tester but my curiosity gets the best of me and I poas like a maniac. I have no self control!


----------



## threemakefive

ReadynWaiting said:


> Lomelly I wouldn't stress about the numbers if I were you. Your hpt was strong and this will be your forever baby.
> Three you are close to testing aren't you?
> Nite you are close to testing too, any symptoms?
> Afm im not testing until fri at the earliest, im going to try to wait until sunday if i can. I've seen 2 bfns and I don't want to see any more. I'm laid up on the couch today as I can barely move my neck. Not fun at all! The good news is its hump day!:yipee:

Well I had what everyone says was ib for4or5days tried test this morning it was faulty no test line even showed up so I am going to test friday....no real symptoms yet but I read two days after Ib stops is whem hcg is readable so maybe in next few days ill get symptoms....

nite when are u testing?


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: Three!

I really really hope you get that bfp in the next couple of days. :dust:

I am going to *TRY* and wait till after the weekend. Hope I can be patient. :wacko:

Nite xx


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, there could be a few bfps by the weekend!

FX everyone x x


----------



## lomelly

Can't wait to see everyone's test results!!! FX'd!!! I got my blood work results back today, HCG at 74. For 14ish DPO, that's normal (google says anyways...)
Symptom spotting is so easy to get into.. :haha:


----------



## threemakefive

lomelly said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's test results!!! FX'd!!! I got my blood work results back today, HCG at 74. For 14ish DPO, that's normal (google says anyways...)
> Symptom spotting is so easy to get into.. :haha:

Thats great lomelly, mine was at a 33 at like 14 dpo with one of my pregnancies so that is awesome :)


----------



## Nitengale

*Great news lomelly!!!!*
:wohoo:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sounds good lomelly! When do you go back for more blood drawn? Did you talk to them about an early scan?


----------



## lomelly

I go back tomorrow for another blood draw. They didn't mention an early scan yet but I'm definitely gonna talk to them about that! I hope the dr sees sense..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

If they don't suggest the early scan I would definitely ask that you get one due to the last m/c. They should.be reasonable. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## sapphire1

Great news Lomelly :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Morning ladies! 
Im down today. Im sure its because I've been laying on my couch for 3 days hardly able to move with this stupid neck but nonetheless I feel poopy. I've had too much time to think about all of the people around me that have gotten pregnant easily with no complications and weve been struggling for almost a year now (beware of pity party). My 2 best girliefriends had surprise babies, 2 of our good friends are both pregnant and expecting in may and my sil went off the pill and got pregnant right away and is due in July. I'm completely happy for all of them but feel sad for us. It doesn't help that I'm sitting here watching a Baby Story getting totally emotional. Ok pity party over! 
Regroup, recover, renew!!!


----------



## mammaspath

ReadynWaiting said:


> Morning ladies!
> Im down today. Im sure its because I've been laying on my couch for 3 days hardly able to move with this stupid neck but nonetheless I feel poopy. I've had too much time to think about all of the people around me that have gotten pregnant easily with no complications and weve been struggling for almost a year now (beware of pity party). My 2 best girliefriends had surprise babies, 2 of our good friends are both pregnant and expecting in may and my sil went off the pill and got pregnant right away and is due in July. I'm completely happy for all of them but feel sad for us. It doesn't help that I'm sitting here watching a Baby Story getting totally emotional. Ok pity party over!
> Regroup, recover, renew!!!

I know how you feel.........facebook for me has been a killer! Lotsa of friends with new pregnancies :wacko: It's hard to hold back the bitterness sometimes since it's really not me 

However I have a close friend who has been ttc for a year and we have started supporting one another so it has helped.

i hope your neck starts to feel better sooon!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I also have a friend that has been trying for 2.5 years with no pregnancies. They are gearing up for ivf next month. I am thankful that I can get pregnant b/c she's been through so much frustration and heartache. And now the financial strain of trying ttc for them is looming. It's nice to talk to someone that you know that struggles with ttc because you can relate and support eachother. 
I lack patience, its one of my biggest faults!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Ready. I feel down lately too, soo many pregnancies being announced. The only people I can feel truly happy for at the momen, are those who've been LTTTC and other angel mummies.

Our turn will come :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

You're right sapphire, our time will come. I keep telling myself I have an amazing son and husband and anything beyond that is icing on my cake. :cake: I REALLy like icing! Lol I'm my own worst enemy:wacko:


----------



## Nitengale

Right there with you guys. Have everything that can possibly be crossed for us!! May the bfp's begin!!!


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> You're right sapphire, our time will come. I keep telling myself I have an amazing son and husband and anything beyond that is icing on my cake. :cake: I REALLy like icing! Lol I'm my own worst enemy:wacko:

Icing :haha: I want the icing too!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck nite, rainbows all around!


----------



## sapphire1

I like icing too :)

:dust: to us all!


----------



## auntylolo

Boo! I'm out for Feb too:growlmad:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: auntylolo, sorry the witch got you x x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to hear that Aunty. I think ill be there with you, feeling out this month.


----------



## auntylolo

I hope not Ready, have you tested yet?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I tested at 11 dpo and 12 dpo with dollar store hpts and bfn. Today I tested with cb digi and bfn. I'm due for af sometime around Sunday to tues but should have a bfp by now. I'm getting fed up with ttc.


----------



## lomelly

readynwaiting, I completely understand how you feel, and it's such a normal and natural reaction. you see some people like that and it just seems a bit unfair.. how come they're so lucky? how come they don't have MCs? I wouldn't wish that on anyone in the world, but I just wondered that for months after the loss. you will get your rainbow baby soon! patience is such a hard thing to have.. and watching baby story might not help.. lol

how's everyone feeling?

p.s. please just give me the icing :)


----------



## Nitengale

I am really feeling out too. I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever. Zilch. Not even sore bbs. AF should be here around Tuesday. I only have dollar store hpt's and they say not too use them until first day of missed period.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have definitely been in my house for too many days, its making nuts. I willed myself not to watch a baby story today, it helped that my son is home and keeping me occupied. 
Patience is a virtue and its one I do not possess. Must march on and make me some icing! Lol 
Nite you still have a few good days to get things brewing. I had no symptoms with my son until closer to the 2nd tri so don't count yourself out just yet. 
Lomelly have you seen the doc yet? If so any word on the scan? How are u feeling? Enjoy your icing girlie!!


----------



## lomelly

Don't worry about no symptoms, I had none. I thought I was out. I got my other blood test back, went from 74 to 185 in two days, so I'm pretty excited about that. I have to do another one on Monday and then Thursday, and only then will they even book me for an appt! So much patience that I don't have... :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

Nite, the only times I've actually been pregnant are the times when I've had no symptoms.

Great numbers Lomelly, everything looking good :)

:hugs: Ready, you ain't out til the witch shows up.


----------



## Nitengale

I know, I had no symptoms till AF was late with my pregnancies but the last one end with an angel getting wings. It's just so hard when you hear so many people have symptoms. Thank you guys for staying positive for me.

Ready: I agree with the ladies, until she pays a visit you are still in.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly those are great numbers! So super excited for you. Patience is what this whole experience is about. Patience ttc, patience that everything will be ok, patience waiting to give birth, patience trying to soothe you're crying baby, patience dealing with your toddler, patience dealing with a child that knows EVERYthing and you know nothing! I'm exhausted just thinking about it. Lol


----------



## Nitengale

Yes, I totally agree. Patience is key! Now if only I had any this week:haha:


----------



## Nitengale

Ladies: how are you guys today??

Nothing to write home about here. Just waiting waiting waiting...


----------



## lomelly

Been busy this weekend so its good because time is flying by :) when are you going to test nite?


----------



## sapphire1

Another day, another bfn. 

You're doing well if you haven't caved in and tested yet Nite!


----------



## Nitengale

I haven't caved in yet cause I'm so scared to see the bfn. I know, I'm a wuss:haha:


----------



## mammaspath

can't stop throwing up today :(


----------



## Nitengale

Hope you feel better mamaspath!!! :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

if i was pregnant i would be hating this! lol.


----------



## Nitengale

mammaspath said:


> if i was pregnant i would be hating this! lol.

:haha:


----------



## sapphire1

Oh dear mammaspath, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
Good luck tomorrow Nite, let's see that bfp!
Sapphire how many dpo are you?
Mammaspath hope you're feeling better. 
Lomelly how are you making out?
Afm af came today right on schedule. But its ok b/c I think I need to work on balancing my body. I have started to detoxify today and am taking some different herbal things to boost a healthy body. I picked up a great book "making babies" by sami David which helps you with balancing your body for better fertility. I work better with a plan and I think if I focus more on getting in prime condition then I won't be so focused on my cycle.


----------



## Nitengale

Got me my first bfN today. Not cool I tell you. That ugly witch better stay far far away from here I tell you. Doesn't she know she is not welcome here this month.

Did you test again sap? Any symptoms? :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Sorry Ready. I'm glad you are staying positive and working on balancing the body sounds great! I am almost 100% sure I am out too. :nope:


----------



## lomelly

sorry to hear AF got you, ready :( I've heard of that book, and it sounds like a great idea! Something to help distract from the stress of TTC and doing something good for the body! Great idea! I had more blood tests today, and have another one wednesday. Then maybe I can get my darn prenatal appt booked :haha:

nite, hope that *itch stays away from you!


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Got me my first bfN today. Not cool I tell you. That ugly witch better stay far far away from here I tell you. Doesn't she know she is not welcome here this month.
> 
> Did you test again sap? Any symptoms? :hugs:

Awe dang!:growlmad: DON'T GIVE UP!'

AFM I am feeling a little better today....yay:flower:

i did one of those panrosa readings.....not gna lie i got teary eyed cuz it gives me hope! She said i would get preggo in april and have a baby boy in january.....and then there would be no children after that.....that part got me since me and hubby only want one more and then he is getting fixed...we have five right now.:hugs:

lomelly: any updates?

anyone else testing soon?

I am going to test around v-day........it would be a nice gift!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Ready, sorry the witch got you.

Boo for the bfn Nite, it's still early yet :hugs:

I have no idea how many dpo I am, but going on a typical 28 day cycle I would be 13dpo. Another BFN today, expecting the witch to show soon. Still have verry sore boobies though, they type I only get when preggo :wacko: My body loves to play tricks on me!


----------



## Nitengale

Well my bbs don't hurt at all. I keep staring at them but they won't do anything. lol I do have horrible back pain today which I have never had in my life but my body is probably trying to play tricks on me too. Why am I so self defeating? I think the bfn didn't help. :haha:


----------



## ami1985

it took me til 14dpo to get a bfp, dont lose hope, what brand u using as some arnt as sensitive.... :) im still waiting for my witch to appear...8 weeks and counting grrrr


----------



## Nitengale

I used clearblue digital. 
I don't know what the sensitivity level is. 
Sure makes me feel like I am out. :nope: Ugh!
I know every pregnancy is different but last time around I got a positive on the same test at 10dpo.


----------



## mammaspath

So here is my first test of my tww......i did it becaue my husband was giving me a hard time since ive been sick since sunday


what do you guys think?

It may just be a bad evap
 



Attached Files:







feb212.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 11









feb213.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nitengale

Mammaspath: I really think I see something. Test again tomorrow! Yay!

AFM: another morning another bfn. :cry:


----------



## sapphire1

Mammaspath, I see something too :D 

:hugs: Nite. I got another BFN today too


----------



## lomelly

Mammaspath, it's looking good! Test again with fmu? 
Sorry to hear about the bfn that keeps showing its ugly face... Hoping for that second line for you guys :)


----------



## mammaspath

lomelly said:


> Mammaspath, it's looking good! Test again with fmu?
> Sorry to hear about the bfn that keeps showing its ugly face... Hoping for that second line for you guys :)

i think i will test in the morning! i hope it gets darker :flower:


----------



## lomelly

I hope so too!!! FX'd


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck mammaspath! I had to pee on two more tests just to make sure it was still negative. Lol Such an annoying addiction I tell you.

Hope the rest of you are doing well. :flower:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The test looks positive mammaspath, I hope this is your bfp!
Sorry about the bfns SAP and Nite, we'll make it happen in February. 
Lomelly how did your blood come back?


----------



## kmwilletts

That's how mine started out Mamaspath :) I am very certain I see something!!!


----------



## lomelly

It came back at 879, which is great! I'm thinking it was late implantation cause that's 20 dpo. I have another one today as well. Then an appt :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's great progression lomelly! I hope they give you a scan soon to out your mind at ease. 
Any news ladies with more bfps?


----------



## sapphire1

Great progression Lomelly :D

I couldn't resist peeing on a FRER, BFN. I think I'm definitely out, I'm on CD28 but not sure when I OV'd. Roll on next cycle!


----------



## Nitengale

I'm so happy for you lomely. :flower:

Sap: I am also on CD 28. I couldn't test today cause I didn't want to see the neg again. Plus i tested 3 times yesterday like a crazy woman. I don't know when I ov'ed though.


----------



## mammaspath

I tested again..........test looks exactly the same as yesterday :( however i did get up at midnight and 4 am to go potty....i did work late and drank lotsa water...and im so so so nauseous.......

i hope its not just a flu bug....but ive been sick since sunday.......yuck! 

ill post a pic when i can get a good one.


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck mammaspath! Can't wait to see the picture. 

I have cramps today and a dull backache, oh yeah and tingling nipples. Why does my body play tricks on me. lol Just waiting for the AF to show. Thought it would be today.


----------



## babyjo

Hey guys

it's been a while since i was on here. Lots of positive signs from people this month. 
Nightingale I hope you don't get af.

Mammaspath, the line on your test is wide like the control....hope it gets darker.

lomelly i hope you get a scan soon to put your mind at ease.

My next af is due in 3 days..... Still NTNP but when af comes i'll be back to ttc again.

i didn't get by last bfp until 14/15dpo so no testing for me until af is couple of days late

FX for V-DAY BFPS!yay!


----------



## lomelly

Thanks ladies, it's so hard to get a scan here, usually they make you wait till 20 weeks... I wish I could pay for a private one :( I still really really want morning sickness... Lol. 
Nite, I'm almost sure bean didn't implant till 11-12 dpo, isn't over till the witch shows! 
Hi babyjo!! :)


----------



## Nitengale

Hi babyjo :hugs: great you get to ttc soon!

Lomely: I totally know what you mean about wanting morning sickness. I want lots of symptoms when I get a bfp. With the past mc I barely had any...


----------



## lomelly

ya same here. I mean I had slight symptoms at first (was nauseous, tired) but it went away around 6 weeks. Only thing I had after that point was sore boobs, and they weren't even that bad.
Must have ultrasound soon!!!! Or I'm going to go a bit loony lol


----------



## Nitengale

Ya, all I had were sore bbs too. In other news I keep checking for af like a mad woman. Haha


----------



## threemakefive

I'm with ya nite...few symptoms here and there but feel like I'm out bfn few days ago and no sign of af....


----------



## Nitengale

Another bfn. lol Wow I think it's safe to say I'm 99.99999% out. Today I am 2 days late for af. 

Hole you ladies are doing well. Any news?


----------



## lomelly

Don't worry nite, I still keep checking for af lol it's like it's too good to be true. Has af ever been late for you before?


----------



## Nitengale

Before my mc I was anywhere from 27-31 days and since then it was 28 days. Today is CD 30.


----------



## lomelly

maybe it's back to how it was before? if it's gonna come I hope it comes soon, waiting in limbo is a pain in the butt!
in other news I'm in total shock. the nice nurse just called me and told me my HCG numbers. They were 879 monday and they went up.... to 2758 as of wednesday!!! holy crap!!! there was like a 51 hour lag time between them, but still, holy crap!!


----------



## Nitengale

Oh my goodness lomelly that is such wonderful news. I am so happy to hear this. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lomelly

thanks :hugs: I keep thinking I must have misheard...maybe it's lower than I thought... holy crap lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

:happydance:Lomelly that's awesome! You've got your rainbow
Bfp this am nite?


----------



## Nitengale

Hi Ready. How are you doing? Didn't test this morning, forgot actually. Also no af. I don't know anymore. Cramps and backaches though. Not normal for af but this is my second cycle after mc so things may still be off. 

How are you guys?


----------



## sapphire1

Great numbers Lomelly :D

BFN for me this morning, but no sign of AF. I'm on CD30 too. Lat cycle was 31 days, so maybe AF will turn up tomorrow :shrug: I neeed it to hurry up if it's coming, or DH will be away at the crucial times again. It sucks eh Nite :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Sure does suck. I'm on CD 31 today. If it goes past this it will be my longest cycle yet. Oh the joys of limbo...I guess it's not really limbo as I am sure af is making her way over.

Limbo hugs sap. Lol :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Another bfn...it was a cb digi. I now officially have no more tests at home. Which is probably a good thing. I can't believe I am wishing for my af to just come already. Hehe.


----------



## lomelly

the sooner the witch shows, the sooner you can work on that BFP you're going to get next cycle!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry about the bfns ladies, I was really hoping it would happen. But as long as af doesn't show her face you're still in the game. 
I'm actually quite calm this cycle keeping my focus on a healthy body. The book I'm reading is great and seems to have some interesting tips on getting your body in perfect condition for conceiving.


----------



## threemakefive

Nitengale said:


> Sure does suck. I'm on CD 31 today. If it goes past this it will be my longest cycle yet. Oh the joys of limbo...I guess it's not really limbo as I am sure af is making her way over.
> 
> Limbo hugs sap. Lol :hugs:

Bfn here too im on cd 34 last month had af 33 days adter d and c but before was 28 days....this is officially my longest cycle in years.....growing impatient but know af will arrive eventually lol


----------



## Nitengale

Threemakefive:.Looks like a couple of us are in the same position. I sure hope af comes quick for us.


----------



## ami1985

sick of waiting for mine wish it would hurry up...any more bfp's? xxx


----------



## Nitengale

No af here yet. Living in limbo land. Af needs to just come already. Haha


----------



## ami1985

know the feeling itll be nearly 10 weeks soon xxx


----------



## Nitengale

Ami have you talked with your doctor. I am so sorry, 10 weeks is so long. I really really hope that you figure out what is going on. :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Ami, that does seem a long time. I agree with Nite, maybe speak with your doctor.

Another BFN for me, hurry up AF!


----------



## auntylolo

Hi Ami, nice to see you xx
I agree with nite and sapphire, you need to see a doctor about no :witch: just out of curiosity have you tried an hpt to be sure you haven't been lucky?


----------



## Nitengale

Still no af here either sap...

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## mammaspath

new test today- BFN! not happy :(


----------



## Nitengale

Aw, mammaspath, I'm sorry, it really can get your day down. I didn't test yesterday or today since I already had too many bfn's this past week. I'm about 5-6 days late. Ugh.


----------



## lomelly

it might be too early mammaspath, sometimes implantation doesn't happen till 11-12 dpo.. don't give up yet :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Aw, mammaspath, I'm sorry, it really can get your day down. I didn't test yesterday or today since I already had too many bfn's this past week. I'm about 5-6 days late. Ugh.

awe thanks........your 5-6 late? is that normal after a mc?

Im gonna not test until tuesday now:wacko:


----------



## Nitengale

This is my second cycle after my mc. Honestly I don't know what is normal after a mc as that was my first. I do know it's the longest cycle I have had though. Hope af comes for me soon.


----------



## sapphire1

Witch got me yesterday at CD32. Longest cycle ever :wacko:

Sorry for the bfn mammaspath. Hope you get either a bfp or the witch hurries up Nite :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Yay sap! I wish the witch would get me already. I know she is coming. I'm CD34 and another bfn. I think it's safe to say I'm not pregnant. Lol


----------



## sapphire1

Do you know when you OVd Nite? Maybe you just ovulated late?


----------



## Nitengale

I really have no idea. I have alway been pretty normal so I always calculated about two weeks after af. I have been taking B complex and I hear on here that I can lengthen cycles but I don't know for sure. Just want this cycle to be over with. I have been having back ache and cramps/twinges for two weeks now which like I posted earlier has never happened before. With all the bfn's I know I'm not pregnant.


----------



## sapphire1

When I looked up hcg levels, the normal level for 5 weeks pregnant (or 21dpo) starts at 18. In theory that means that an hpt may not pick it up yet, although most pregnancies would be picked up at 14dpo. You're not out til the witch gets you! Hope you get an answer either way soon Nite :hugs: x x


----------



## Nitengale

Af is in the house. Thank goodness. Here is to new beginnings. :happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Glad your wait is over. Come on Nite, we can do it next cycle! :D


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you SAp. I think this is going to be a lucky month for us!:hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Anyone on this thread have hypothyroidism and TTC? I just got diagnosed with an auto-immune disorder (Hashimoto's) that causes it and would love to hear some personal stories about getting their levels back in order, etc. Thanks in advance! I am on the WTT wagon until all of this is figured out...so frustrating! Uggghhh! I just want that rainbow baby...as we all do!


----------



## mammaspath

Af due today - no sign anywhere.......test bfn ugh. nite now i know how you felt.

oh and your little girl is FREAKING ADORABLE!


----------



## Nitengale

Hi Krippy.

My sister-in-law has Hashimotos and just had a boy. I don't know the details but through diet and meds she got her body in gear and had a very successful pregnancy and birth. Sorry I don't have more details but wanted to give you hope. Wishing you luck with everything. :hugs: and prayers.


----------



## Krippy

Thank you so much Nitengale! I really appreciate your post! I know that there is hope I just like to hear about all of the good stories to keep my spirits up. So happy for your SIL! :)


----------



## Nitengale

Aw, Thank you Mammaspath. :cloud9:

How are you doing today? Af staying away still?

Ami: Any news?

Sap: how is the witch treating you? The first day for me was not fun. But things are slowing down now. Have no idea how to calculate my O day now. Haha... 28 day cycle, 33 day cycle.... Guess we will just have to bd a lot just in case you know...oh darn.:haha:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Krippy. I'm sorry, I don't have any experience of hypothyroidism. I hope you can find some answers.

OMG Nite, your little girl is freaking adorable! Witch has been really heavy :growlmad: wish it would go away already. DH is only home for 3 days, then he goes away again for a week so I fear this month will be a hopeless one. FX this is your month :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! 
It looks like everyone is on to another cycle. I hope it ends the way you want this cycle! 
Nite I agree with the others your little girl is soooo cute. 
I'm wondering if anyone knows much about bbt? On cd9 I took my temp in the eve just for fun and it was elevated to where is normally is post ov. I took it the next couple of mornings and its still elevated to where it has been previous months post ov. I hadn't taken it the first wk of my cycle so no clue what my temps were. Can your temp change or is it possible I ov'd soooo early?


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Thank you SAp. I think this is going to be a lucky month for us!:hugs:

Hi girlies! hope all is well!

no af here yet!:shrug: just waiting......im anxious to get on board to making a baby but i have to say the 2ww just plain sucks!:growlmad:


----------



## Nitengale

mammaspath said:


> Nitengale said:
> 
> 
> Thank you SAp. I think this is going to be a lucky month for us!:hugs:
> 
> Hi girlies! hope all is well!
> 
> no af here yet!:shrug: just waiting......im anxious to get on board to making a baby but i have to say the 2ww just plain sucks!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Totally sucks. :growlmad: I really hope this is your month. I on the other hand seem to have only had a 3 day period. Don't know what that's all about.:shrug:


----------



## tryingfaith

Hello ladies...I am soooo sorry I have been MIA. I have alot going on..I got a new job and going through issues involving custody and my son...It has been awhile since my M/c...but I am hoping this TWW goes by fast or should I say this 1WW now..I had IUI on the 7th of Feb. hoping to be preggo soon and join all the ladies who have been blessed with catching that eggie...I am sorry about being absent. I will do my best to post more...=) Thanks for understanding!!!:flower:


----------



## Nitengale

Welcome back tryingfaith. I hope things go well with your son. I also hope that you get your bfp in a week. :flower:


----------



## threemakefive

Hey girls...just been hanging out....6weeks since my last af and she has arrived WOOOHOOO....glad to see most of u finally got ur af :) gl in ur new cycle :)!


----------



## sapphire1

Fingers crossed for you tryingfaith, I hope the IUI works!

Ready, I'm not sure but I guess anything is possible. I'm sure I read of a lady who OV'd on day 9 (which was really early for her), and got her bfp that cycle.


----------



## mammaspath

Hi trying faith! - hope everthing goes well with your son.

nite - wth is up with our cylces?!

afm - still no af!!!! going a bit crazy. im only a few days late but still!


----------



## Nitengale

Oh mammaspath I really really hope this is your month.


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Oh mammaspath I really really hope this is your month.

right!?! and i have no af symptoms! :growlmad::nope::wacko:

what to do? :dohh:


----------



## Nitengale

That was me last week, I feel ya.


----------



## lomelly

readynwaiting--ignore any temp you didn't take around the same time in the morning with at least 3 hours sleep before temping. It's possible after a M/C for your temps to be in a different range, mine changed by about .2 C after my M/C. It's not unheard of for someone to O on CD9.. Have any sticks to pee on? :haha:
I have to agree nite, she is a doll.
mammaspath, I hope your get your AF or BFP shortly.. waiting is never any fun..


----------



## lomelly

p.s. tryingfaith, FX'd you see those lines in a week!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well as it turned out I took my temp this am and it was back down .8 from the past few days and i got a blazing pos opk today. Looks like I'm where I should be. Thanks sap and lomelly! 
Lomelly how is everything on your end?


----------



## lomelly

get to BD'ing ready! :haha: that's the fun part! Things are going good so far, I have a dating scan next thursday because you know, I wasn't sure of my dates ;) The nice nurse also gave me another set of blood work. I started crying when she told me my results--in 9 days they went from 2758 to 19568! They didn't even get that high last time at 9.5 weeks... Trying to not get excited till after scan..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bding done for today! Lol 
Those are amazing numbers lomelly, soooo exciting!


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly those numbers are wonderful!:happydance: So happy for you.


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Bding done for today! Lol

 :haha:


----------



## lomelly

Thanks... Now on to the BD'ing for today ready ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> readynwaiting--ignore any temp you didn't take around the same time in the morning with at least 3 hours sleep before temping. It's possible after a M/C for your temps to be in a different range, mine changed by about .2 C after my M/C. It's not unheard of for someone to O on CD9.. Have any sticks to pee on? :haha:
> I have to agree nite, she is a doll.
> mammaspath, I hope your get your AF or BFP shortly.. waiting is never any fun..




sapphire1 said:


> Fingers crossed for you tryingfaith, I hope the IUI works!
> 
> Ready, I'm not sure but I guess anything is possible. I'm sure I read of a lady who OV'd on day 9 (which was really early for her), and got her bfp that cycle.




lomelly said:


> Thanks... Now on to the BD'ing for today ready ;)

Done and done! :rofl:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I don't know why all 3 quotes are there. On my phone.


----------



## lomelly

Good to hear! Is it Thursday yet?? lol


----------



## mammaspath

lomelly - great numbers!

tryingfaith - fx'd for u! 2 pink lines!

nite - how are you? 

ready- i hope u catch the eggy!
afm im still waiting for af! ugh! this is getting annoying!


----------



## lomelly

hope AF shows herself soon! better to get on with it! I'm trying to be optimistic about these numbers but I don't know... anyone have any experience with HCG levels??


----------



## Nitengale

Just in the tww before the official tww. I have way less stree before I o which is nice. Did you get your af yet?



mammaspath said:


> lomelly - great numbers!
> 
> tryingfaith - fx'd for u! 2 pink lines!
> 
> nite - how are you?
> 
> ready- i hope u catch the eggy!
> afm im still waiting for af! ugh! this is getting annoying!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> hope AF shows herself soon! better to get on with it! I'm trying to be optimistic about these numbers but I don't know... anyone have any experience with HCG levels??

Hey lomelly!
Anything that I have read says hcg levels should not be used after 6000 to determine if a pregnancy is viable. An u/s is the best thing. I know that doesn't make your wait any easier but its something. Also, numbers don't double as quickly the higher they get. I can't wait to hear how things go.


----------



## lomelly

The wait is gonna kill me... I probably won't hear till Friday at the earliest, but probably not till Monday :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

When you have your scan you will be able to see the heartbeat so you will have your confirmation.


----------



## mammaspath

Af finally came around! yay! im ready to go for another cycle........lets get some bfp's soon ladies!


----------



## Nitengale

Glad you are not in limbo anymore. This is going to be the month!


----------



## ami1985

well i had AF in a fashion, very light for 3 days then gone??? weird. 

Any more BFPS? xx


----------



## Nitengale

Good to see you on here ami. My af was exactly the same way.


----------



## lomelly

This will be the month for you guys!!!

And ready, I'm going to one of those labs where they don't even let you see the screen :( Or tell you anything about what they're seeing.. then they'll forward the results to my dr.. it sucks!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I've never been to one of those labs lomelly. Any u/s I've had (and I've had tons this past year) has had a screen that I can look at. That just sucks!


----------



## lomelly

The only screen I was told I can see is at an OBGYN's office, or my drs. Such crap, but I guess I'm lucky I'm getting some kind of early scan... even a dating scan.. lol


----------



## Nitengale

lomelly said:


> The only screen I was told I can see is at an OBGYN's office, or my drs. Such crap, but I guess I'm lucky I'm getting some kind of early scan... even a dating scan.. lol

Hope it goes well. How far along do you think you are now? What are your symptoms?


----------



## tryingfaith

Well ladies,
Thanks for the well wishes and warm welcome back, but AF showed yesterday and my CD2 scan showed a residual follie...so no IUI this cycle...on to the next cycle end of March early April...=( Its ok though I thought about taking the month off anyhow, now I know its a good idea...Im still gonna BD though :haha:
Lets get those:bfp: ladies and pray that :witch: stays away!!! FAR AWAY!


----------



## lomelly

I'm 7w2d, so I will see if their ultrasound date matches mine. There should be a heartbeat by this point, right?? I'm petrified of going in and seeing an empty sack again.. Trying to reassure myself it's different than last time, HCG levels are higher, I actually started getting morning sickness (which is all day for me now). I'm still so scared :S Scan is at 1pm today, hope I get to see something! anything!
sorry to hear witch got you, tryingfaith :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly you are going to be fine. I would ask if they saw a heartbeat b/c you have had a loss and are worried. Start crying and make them feel bad. If they won't tell you after that stomp on their foot. Haha don't do that. I can't wait to hear!!


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Lomelly you are going to be fine. I would ask if they saw a heartbeat b/c you have had a loss and are worried. Start crying and make them feel bad. If they won't tell you after that stomp on their foot. Haha don't do that. I can't wait to hear!!

Lol that's funny, I agree!


----------



## lomelly

I didn't even have to ask, she showed me!! I saw little bean, and a flicker of a heart beat!! I almost lost it, I cried after I left the room. She thinks bean is about the right size for where I am!


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly:That is so WONDERFUL!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hooray, Hooray, Hooray! I love that you have a ticker now. Rainbow babies all around!


----------



## lomelly

I didn't want to jinx it till after I had seen little bean was okay lol what a relief!!


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, fab news Lomelly! :cloud9:

:dust: to all!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Ladies! How is everyone doing? I have been on vacation and haven't been on the computer. I'm in Arizona and loving the sun and heat which has been a great distraction in the tww. I am due for AF in a week and am going to try my hardest (again) not to test before. FX'd.


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, have a lovely time Ready :D Sending you lots of :dust: for your 2ww.

I got an almost positive opk today at CD16, looks like another long(ish) cycle for me. What's really annoying is that my ov symptoms seem to mimic my preggo symptoms, its so weird :wacko: That must have been why I was so convinced I was preggo last cycle :dohh:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Sapphire! I also notice that my post ov symptoms are similar to my pg symptoms. I'm trying not to pay too much attention. In saying that, I have been having some crampy, draggy, heavy feelings going on today but it could be me just paying too much attention to my body. 
I hope this is our month!!


----------



## sapphire1

Yeah, it's hard not to overanalyse :haha: I hope your crampy feelings are a lil bean getting snuggly! :dust:


----------



## lomelly

Fx'd ready, hope you're right about the symptoms! Glad you're having a lovely vacation!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 8th week Lomelly!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok so I brought one test with me on vacation and peed on it today to get rid of it so it would stop bugging me. I did it, put it away and went shopping. When I got back this is what was on it:
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 11









test 2.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here it is inverted
 



Attached Files:







test 3.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nitengale

Oh my goodness Ready!!! I SEE IT. :happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It's there but I can't trust it because I don't know when it appeared. I picked up a couple of frer tests so I'll take one in the am and see.


----------



## sapphire1

Oh Ready! I can see it too :D Update us with your frers asap! :haha: :dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

BFN on the frer...I think. I've been told the dollar store tests give bad evaps, I think that's what that may have been. I think my eyes are playing tricks on me, it looks like a shadow of a line but I don't think it's actually there. I'm still early, I'm still early, I'm still early! Lol, need to stay positive. How are you ladies making out?


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Aw, it is still super early Ready - hope you get those lovely lines in a few days time.

I think I'm 1dpo today, opk was a lot lighter. The dreaded 2ww!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hope it's a happy ending to your tww Sap.


----------



## lomelly

Still 5 days away from testing! FX'd!

Hope your TWW goes fast :flower:


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: I think I'm in the 2ww as well. But as I am stubborn and don't use opk's I'm not 100% sure. I am pn CD16 though. This is going to be our month, I can feel it.

Ready: Have any symptoms? If that was an evap line it was a pretty dark one.

Lomelly: Yay for week 8!


----------



## sapphire1

I've got a feeling it's our month too Nite. Trouble is, I think every month is my month :haha:

Wow Lomelly, week 8 already! :D

Have you tested again Ready?

I have noticed that there are a couple of ladies who joined our thread, but don't seem to post now, that have their bfps :D


----------



## Nitengale

So I had a kinda rough night. DH told me that he feels like he wants to postpone baby making till he feels more financially stable. :cry: I'm not gonna lie it was hard to hear. I'm at a loss right now. I have a 6 year old and he has a 9 year old but I want another one and we don't have one together. I think it is especially hard since we have been trying since July and also because I was pregnant for 3 months in December and we know how that ended. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm sorry to hear that Nite. Maybe you won't need to worry about it, in 2 weeks you'll have your bfp and then things will work as they are supposed to. Waiting until you are financially stable could never happen. When I had my son we were definitely not in the greatest position but we made it work, plenty of people do. That's my 2 cents! I'm sending you positivity and hugs!!!
AFM, I've had plenty of pelvic/ab region "stuff" (tightness, pinching, twinges) but who knows what it is. Every month I seem to notice stuff and it never pans out. I haven't tested again. We leave to go home tomorrow night so I'll try to hold out until AF is late. I have spent a small fortune on tests the past 6 months and really need to stop. Try to do it the good old fashioned way!
I will be so excited for you 2 when you get your bfp's Sap and Nite. And Lomelly when you have your next scan and see the little peanut swimming around I can't wait to hear about it. Time will give us all what we are seeking.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Nite hunny, I'm sorry to hear that. I do think that men sometimes don't understand what it feels like to have a loss. My DH was married before and has a 14 year old, and had also suffered 2 losses before he met me. To him, the losses weren't actually babies. Of course, we don't think like that. Maybe he doesn't understand why you want a baby so bad, and as soon as possible. For me, the only way I will start to get over my loss, is to be pregnant again. We aren't in the best financial situation, but I know there's never a good time. My DH also only has one tube (he had a vasectomy reversal over 2 years ago), and it may not be permanent. we were super fortunate to have conceived Holly. I hope that you get your bfp this cycle, and then you won't have to worry. You know I'm always here if you want to talk :hugs:

Ready, I so hope that it's your month too. I know what you mean about symptom spotting. This will be my 9th cycle TTC, and I'm convinced i'm pregnant every month :blush:

:dust: to us all!


----------



## lomelly

Nite, I'm sorry to hear that, but maybe you can have a real heart to heart with DH and tell him how much you want this? Waiting until you're better financially could take a while (I know personally I'm not financially 100%, but who is nowadays?).. Maybe he just doesn't understand your view point? I hope you two can work something out :hugs:

I know what you mean about symptom spotting, I did the same thing every month. Usually it was the months that I said "screw it all I don't care" and didn't pay attention were my BFP months.. How much longer of your TWW sapphire?

FX'd for the next time you test, ready! I have no idea when my next scan will be :( I don't have a first obgyn appt yet, but I do have another prenatal appt with my dr in 2 weeks, so maybe I can bug for one then...

I got my "official" results back from my scan (as she never could tell me how I was measuring). I was measured 7 w 1 day (one day behind what I was) and the heartbeat rate was 146 bpm.. that's a bit high but I guess that's good right?


----------



## sapphire1

That sounds perfect Lomelly, not too high at all :cloud9:

Funny you should say that about the symptoms, the times I've been pregnant I had a distinct lack of them.

I think I'm 2dpo, got aagges :wacko:


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> So I had a kinda rough night. DH told me that he feels like he wants to postpone baby making till he feels more financially stable. :cry: I'm not gonna lie it was hard to hear. I'm at a loss right now. I have a 6 year old and he has a 9 year old but I want another one and we don't have one together. I think it is especially hard since we have been trying since July and also because I was pregnant for 3 months in December and we know how that ended. I just don't know what to do.

awe nite! HUGS HUGS HUGS! I hope you can figure out some stuff with you and hubster. I totally know how wanting to be pregnant is an obsession now that i have lost one......is it like that for you?

afm im working on the babydance by smep for the second month......i just want a baby!

CONGRATS TO LOMELLY! how exciting!

comon ladies we need another baby blessing here on the thread!


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> So I had a kinda rough night. DH told me that he feels like he wants to postpone baby making till he feels more financially stable. :cry: I'm not gonna lie it was hard to hear. I'm at a loss right now. I have a 6 year old and he has a 9 year old but I want another one and we don't have one together. I think it is especially hard since we have been trying since July and also because I was pregnant for 3 months in December and we know how that ended. I just don't know what to do.

awe nite! HUGS HUGS HUGS! I hope you can figure out some stuff with you and hubster. I totally know how wanting to be pregnant is an obsession now that i have lost one......is it like that for you?

afm im working on the babydance by smep for the second month......i just want a baby!

CONGRATS TO LOMELLY! how exciting!

comon ladies we need another baby blessing here on the thread!


----------



## Nitengale

Aww...thank you guys! It is so so nice to have this support. 

He knows how much I want this but I don't think he fully understands. The mc has put a hole in me and I also feel that nothing short of getting pregnant again can help me feel better. TTC has made me focus on something else you know. Prolonging this only prolongs the grief. I really hope that I have already o'ed and this is my month. Oh the tests that life brings. Sorry I am being such a downer.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Nite, I can 100% relate to you. You don't have to apologise my love, we're here to support you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite, expressing your feelings is not being a downer, it's human. I have learned to discuss only the necessary details with my DH and he has learned to keep his lips tight about certain things. If I hear someone tell me to relax about ttc one more time I may just lose my sh*t! How do you relax when you are fully aware of EVERY day of your cycle? I know that days 12-16 are key for conceiving so of course I'm going to make things happen. As well I know days 10dpo-14dpo are when I'm going to get a bfp so I obsess about every symptom and poas daily. I know just talk to you guys about it b/c you get where I'm coming from and don't judge the way my family does. Funny how that works!
Someone out of the 4 of us definitely is going to get their bfp, maybe all of us. It will be a good month.:thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly your results sound amazing!!!


----------



## sapphire1

ReadynWaiting said:


> Nite, expressing your feelings is not being a downer, it's human. I have learned to discuss only the necessary details with my DH and he has learned to keep his lips tight about certain things. If I hear someone tell me to relax about ttc one more time I may just lose my sh*t! How do you relax when you are fully aware of EVERY day of your cycle? I know that days 12-16 are key for conceiving so of course I'm going to make things happen. As well I know days 10dpo-14dpo are when I'm going to get a bfp so I obsess about every symptom and poas daily. I know just talk to you guys about it b/c you get where I'm coming from and don't judge the way my family does. Funny how that works!
> Someone out of the 4 of us definitely is going to get their bfp, maybe all of us. It will be a good month.:thumbup::happydance::hugs:

Yep, totally agree with you Ready. That's what boards like this are for, we all understand and can support each other.

Come on girls, we can do it!


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,
Just when i thought i was ready to start trying again since loss I had to have lap surgery for dermoid cyst removal. While the surgeon was there they checked everything was ok. I feel relieved that my tubes aren't blocked and no other random problems down there...so i have to wait a bit longer to ttc again. sigh! just waiting for the all clear first. 

Positive vibes to you ladies. I feel a BFP coming up soon on this board soon.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry you had to have the surgery babyjo but it would be reassuring knowing that everything is good to go. I think after this cycle if AF comes I'm going to go for testing. It will be a full year since my first pregnancy and I would like to know that both me and DH have everything in working order.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: babyjo, glad you got the all clear. Hope you don't have to wait too long to TTC again.

Nite, I hope you're ok. x x


----------



## lomelly

That's a good idea, Ready. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya I think its a good idea. Do u know what I came across in the states? First response has fertility indicators to detect if u have a strong egg supply. I bought tests and it came with it so I'm going to see how it works if af comes.


----------



## lomelly

Ya I heard of those, you test on like cd 3 and it let's you know how high or low your fsh is.. Is that the one??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya that's it. I've never seen it before. Kind of interesting. I think I'm out again this month. I haven't tested again since the bfn but I don't feel like anything is going on. Trying not to get down about it.


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies, any news?

I am really hoping that I caught that egg. Due to my last abnormally long cycle I have no idea what day I o'ed last week. DH and I bd'ed everyday this cycle until the other day when he decided it was not the time. Which is so annoying since it was around the time of O. I hate not knowing what dpo I am. Anyways there is my rant.


----------



## sapphire1

Hope you caught the eggy Nite :hugs: I did opks this month and got a very near positive on CD16, it had gone a definite negative by CD18. My last cycle was 32 days, so I think this will be another long one. I guess you must have OVd by now, you were a day behind me on your ticker and we had similar cycle lengths. I think I am 4 or 5dpo today

Ready, the only times I've been pregnant I thought I was out. Hopefully that's a good sign for you!

:dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well, temp dip today so count me out for another month. I'm getting to the point where I feel like giving up on this. I know I won't but it's soooo disheartening. AF hasn't arrived but she's obviously lurking somewhere. 
Back from holidays, back to work AND the witch is on her way!!! Makes me want to crawl under the covers and go to bed for a few days. 
Sap and Nite I hope (oh so much) that you get your bfp this month. I'm putting those positive thoughts out to the universe.


----------



## Nitengale

Oh Ready,im so sorry. I feel you on the disheartening feelings. Why is it so freakin hard to get pregnant?!? I'm totally frustrated also, I can't believe my DH did that to me during my ovulation week. I guess that probably means I'm going to be out as well. But like you I know I will also keep trying. Have EVERYTHING crossed for us, Sap you too honey. How are you doing?

Lomelly hope you and lil baby are well :flower:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Ready, I'm so sorry hun. I know how disheartening it is, I had my MC after 6 cycles of TTC, and am on my 9th now :nope: Every month you get your hopes up, only to be disappointed.

I really hope it's your month Nite, then you won't have to be sad :hugs: Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Nitengale

No symptoms really. Just firing twinges in my ovaries, mostly my left one. Just like you guys though when I got my bfp's I had no real unusual symptoms. Since my mc my bb's have not been sore at all, not even for af so i guess it is just a waiting game as usual...lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry for the pity party rant earlier, but you guys know how it is. It's funny, when you're young you do everything in your power to NOT get pregnant. With my son I went off of BC to give my body a break, we didn't use condoms but there were no "deposits" made and lo and behold I got pregnant. Now there are opk's, cm & cp checking, bbt charting, preseed, doing it all the time especially at the "right" times and not a f*%$ing thing!!! So frustrating. I am calling my dr. to get started on testing things out just to make sure there is nothing physical going on with either of us. 
Ok, enough about me and my sob story. I hope the next week brings you 2 what you are looking for. Nite, I don't think your husband is playing fair. It is a decision to be made between the two of you just like getting pregnant is. I know nothing of your situation or relationship but I know if my DH just stated point blank he wanted to wait for us to be better situated and cut me off cold turkey we would have serious issues. Do you think it is more just the stress of ttc that is bothering him and this is the excuse? I know we think we deal with the brunt of the emotional side of ttc but some guys are very affected. I really just hope you get your rainbow baby this month and don't have to stress about it. 
Sap-I have just passed the 1 year mark from the 1st pregnancy we had last year and can't believe that was already a year ago. I get stuck on the time frames which really bogs me down, this is something I'm trying to relax about. When are you going to start testing?


----------



## babyjo

Hi ladies, I'm shaking a bit at the moment!!!!Im thinking part way between why did I test and wtf!!!! I am 7 days post op from having a lap, hyst and dermoid removal. I am no way near fully back on my feet but my af is now 1 day late (I must be about 12dpo). I just did a test and it's come up super faint Positive or terrible terrible evap line. Is this even possible? I have my post surgery check up tomorrow and am now in a state! I know surgery messes with your cycle but this is crazy! I will have a very long night to see if my eyes aren't playing tricks.

My insides have been totally washed out, gassed out and cut up from surgery how is it even possible to get Bfp??? Why did I test? Now I have worked myself up and it's probably for nothing:(Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## Nitengale

I am glad you are going to go get checked out, especially since it has been a year, that way at least you know if it is biological or not and it will put your mind at ease. I agree, totally unfair of my husband. He knew it was my most fertile time too, that's why I think he did it then. Broke my heart actually...ugh! He just (tmi) pulled out before he was going to deposit and I was like wtf? Then he told me. Talk about an aweful way to end a bd session.


----------



## Nitengale

babyjo said:


> Hi ladies, I'm shaking a bit at the moment!!!!Im thinking part way between why did I test and wtf!!!! I am 7 days post op from having a lap, hyst and dermoid removal. I am no way near fully back on my feet but my af is now 1 day late (I must be about 12dpo). I just did a test and it's come up super faint Positive or terrible terrible evap line. Is this even possible? I have my post surgery check up tomorrow and am now in a state! I know surgery messes with your cycle but this is crazy! I will have a very long night to see if my eyes aren't playing tricks.
> 
> My insides have been totally washed out, gassed out and cut up from surgery how is it even possible to get Bfp??? Why did I test? Now I have worked myself up and it's probably for nothing:(Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

Oh my! Can you post the test?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nitengale said:


> I am glad you are going to go get checked out, especially since it has been a year, that way at least you know if it is biological or not and it will put your mind at ease. I agree, totally unfair of my husband. He knew it was my most fertile time too, that's why I think he did it then. Broke my heart actually...ugh! He just (tmi) pulled out before he was going to deposit and I was like wtf? Then he told me. Talk about an aweful way to end a bd session.

Well nite, I have a beautiful 8 year old due to the pull out method. It takes only 1 swimmer to get the job done. Don't count yourself out. As far as Dh is concerned I'm pretty sure I would have lost my shit on him if that's what he did. It's one thing to have the conversation before but to go about it that way is selfish and unfair. I've learned not to talk about it so much any more as has he. I really hope he comes to his senses and treats the situation fairly.


----------



## babyjo

first time i have uploaded a photo! I'm rubbish with this kind of thing. What do you think? DF is worried...he never worries. He wants me to see what my consultant says tomorrow afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







pregtest.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyjo

Ready it is defo worth getting checked out even if to put your mind at ease. I'm glad i did.

Nit-I can man rant forever about this TTC business. mine is terrible in ttc- he really wants children but totally refused a SA! (some) Men think differently to us. The more i tell mine about when i'm fertile etc the more he would refuse to BD. The last time we conceived after 12 months and 16 cycles i was ready to give up on it completely. We hardly BD that cycle-then bfp came sadly followed by mc . Men can be frustrating sometimes! We only want one of your swimmers to do the trick!


----------



## lomelly

Nite, that is so harsh I can hardly believe DH would pull that crap.. Men aren't very good at expressing their feelings and emotions, so maybe that's his way of coping?? It's a very rude way whatever it is.. I agree with ready tho (about the pull out method), that's how my nephew and my niece were born... Hoping he comes around soon. 
I have another U/S tomorrow at noon after complaining to my Dr, the nice nurse did it to shut me up I think lol but I don't really care, I have the scan! Will update you after if I'm allowed to see the screen.
Ready--how big was your temp drop? Like below coverline? My temp dropped each time I got my BFP, right on the day AF was due. :hugs: hope that b***h doesn't show her face for a long time :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey lomelly! Another scan will be nice, I get the need for reassurance. Can't wait to hear the details. Try to get a pic and upload so we can see the little peanut. Or if u have video on your phone record it and upload. My friends did that with their first scan at 9 wks, it was cool. 
Afm, I couldn't fall asleep last night, in anticipation of going back to work, and slept on and off from 130 to 630 so my sleep was def disrupted. I haven't been temping religiously but I know roughly where my temps should be post ov and around af. My temp is back up tonight so I don't know what's going on. I took a test just before lunch but I had already peed about 4 times but it was a clear bfn. No sign of af but who knows what tomorrow will bring. Af should have been today or at latest tomorrow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The witch came today! At least I can get that over with. Come on SAP and nite I need some good news this month. Lomelly can't wait to hear/see about your scan. Babyjo did u do another test?


----------



## sapphire1

Babyjo, I do see a line. I hope the dr can put your mind at rest.

:hugs: Ready, sorry the witch got you. I will have tests when I reach the year mark too, it's good to know exactly what's going on.

:hugs: Nite. That was a really shitty way for your DH to behave. I hope he comes to his senses soon.


----------



## babyjo

hey ladies my BFP has been confirmed although a cautious one. My appointment this afternoon was a very quick one to check to see how i was healing...no path results yet. I only got to tell them i got a bfp and no time for questions. They were as shocked as I was. They will scan me in two weeks so until then I am on strict instruction to rest up and not overdo it at all. I'm due back to work tomorrow- first day since op..... I'm not looking forward to it. 

It's strange.... my last bfp i was sooooooo happy. this time i feel very different. i'm not sure if it's because of the emotional pain of a previous loss. Did you feel like that Lomelly? hope your scan went well.

Sorry the witch got you Ready.

FX for those testing soon.


----------



## Nitengale

Wow Babyjo, congrats and yes rest up honey. Wishing you all the best. I can understand that's previous loss could make be excited complicated. I'm such when/if I get my bfp I will be inthe same boat.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow babyjo, that's exciting! And scary at the same time. When I got pregnant for the second time last year I never really enjoyed it b/c I was always worried something would happen. And then it was ectopic and I had to go through that crap. 
But this thread is our rainbow baby thread so you won't need to worry, it's all going to work as it should. 
Lomelly, how did the scan go?
Nite, how are you doing today? Any further chats with DH?
AFM af is not treating me nicely. I have a lot of discomfort but shouldn't really complain b/c normally I don't have much of anything. Just feeling blahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! I know..boohoo for me.:cry: I'll get over myself soon. lol


----------



## lomelly

Scan went amazing!! Little bean is measuring right on target with a strong HB of 171 bpm!! The nice lady even printed me off some pictures :)
Sorry to hear the witch got you, ready :hugs: and sorry she's being such a royal pain.. it's bad enough she had to show up!!
congrats on your BFP babyjo!! and you're right, I felt exactly like that. I didn't really feel as happy as I should have, but I guess that's what a loss does to you. I kept getting told it was so common to lose your first pregnancy, but that didn't make it any easier. 
FX'd for sap and nite, good things come in 3s ladies!


----------



## Nitengale

Wow...I totally slaughtered my last post, actually it was the darn predictive text. Oh well. I'm feeling okay today I guess other than feeling doomed this month. :haha: I keep getting this little stabbing feeling below my belly button. It probably means nothing though. Also a little bit emotional but I'm female it happens...haha. Been talking to DH a little, I think I may be able to con him into trying again or else :gun:

Ready: sorry the witch is not being nice, I hope she is helping you clean house for next months bfp!

Sap: when are you going to test?

Lomelly: anxious to hear how the scan went!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly that is amazing! I hope you can sit back, relax and enjoy. This is your first child? Savour it all. Soon enough your baby will be turning 9 and you'll wonder where did the time go. Well, that's me anyways. Lol 
Nite I hope that feeling is a bean snuggling in. What dpo are you now? 
Afm I'm "cleaning house" and trying to keep cool. Haha I'm going to follow my plan from "Making Babies" and get this body working. Top that with SMEP and I should be good. Patience, patience, patience.


----------



## Nitengale

If I calculate from my normal 28 day cycles I am 8dpo, if I calculate from my last abnormal cycle of 33 days I am 4dpo. I mean how confusing is that? :shrug:

Yay lomelly enjoy this, everything sounds great!! 3 more weeks and your in your second tri :happydance:

Ready I also have a 9 year old boy, he is a step son but I have had him full-time for 4 years now. Time does fly....except for when you are TTC though :haha:


----------



## lomelly

Yup this is our first :) I'm hoping for time to fly so I can be in the second tri soon lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

You'll be there in no time lomelly.


----------



## sapphire1

Aw great news Lomelly!

Congrats Babyjo, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Hope you feel better soon Ready :hugs:

Well, the witch got me a week early - giving me a 25 day cycle compared to the previous 31 and 32 days :wacko: My cycles have been completely nuts since the MC, I know I ov'd on CD17.

Come on Nite, you're our last hope for another bfp this month! Will keep everything crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to hear that SAP but I would rather a shock early than a tease wondering am I or arent i?


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats Lomelly! How exciting!

Nite - i hope you get dh back to babymaking! and ya im with you on the confusing cycles!

ready - i hope you feel better soon!

babyjo - congrats! that is so exciting! take it easy!

afm - i have had two blazing positive opks! oh its baby making time and we are trying our hardest with preseed......i swear this ttc stuff is kinda ridiculous!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I've used preseed the past 2 months and its a little tricky to be spontaneous and dtd. This month I'm taking gluten and dairy out of my diet to see if it better balances my body. I checked a site out WWW.makingbabies.com and it was all about proper nutrition/supplements to help with endo and fertility. It's along the same lines as the book I read called making babies (different drs).
On another note I used the fertility test out and it looks like good news. I'll post a pic in a min.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It says the 2nd line needs to be lighter than the control line for your fsh to be normal.
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: that darn witch, sorry she got you!

Mammaspath: get to bd'ing :haha:

I have absolutely nothing new going on. Gosh I wish I knew what CD I was on.


----------



## lomelly

Great news, ready! It's reassuring when you know things are working right. Any more tests lined up??
sorry to hear the witch got you saph :hugs: 
Nite, I will patiently wait for your BFP in a week or so... ;)
Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Nitengale

Nitengale said:


> Sap: that darn witch, sorry she got you!
> 
> Mammaspath: get to bd'ing :haha:
> 
> I have absolutely nothing new going on. Gosh I wish I knew what CD I was on.

I mean dpo, I'm on CD25.

Babyjo how are you doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Any testing yet?


----------



## mammaspath

Well I'm currently on dday 4 of positive opks. I'm following smep this month. Tonight is my las hurrah so we will see how it goes! I'm trying so hard!


----------



## Nitengale

No testing here. Going to try and wait it out. I do feel out though due to DH's amazingness this month. :growlmad:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good job mamma, fx'd for a bfp!
Don't count yourself out yet nite, if those little swimmers want it bad enough they'll do their job. Can't wait to hear. 
SAP any testing yet? 
Lomelly 2.5 wks and your a third of the way there. 
Afm waiting for the big show next wknd, maybe practice up this next week:haha:


----------



## sapphire1

FX Nite and mammaspath! :dust:

I think I'm gonna give up full-on TTC for the time being. It's too stressful, and we have had a family crisis so have other things to worry about. DH isn't even here half the time, so I feel we're wasting our time. We will NTNP instead for a while.


----------



## lomelly

In another 11 days I have an appt with the obgyn... Hope to hell he does an ultrasound lol. I feel very unpregnant :( practice away ready :haha: 
I'm sorry to hear that saph, but I'm glad you'll still be ntnp
Nite I hope the witch doesn't show, come on swimmers!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly when I was pregnant with my son I had 2 "periods" and no symptoms other than I thought my boobs looked great! But that was before I knew I was pregnant. At 12 wks-ish I almost fainted (still didn't know I was pregnant) but other than that NO indicators that I was pregnant. Enjoy the smooth ride b/c you could be horribly nauseous and exhausted. 
SAP sorry things aren't ideal right now but this is when it will happen b/c you won't really be stressing about it.


----------



## Nitengale

I agree. I hear so many people say that the month they really didn't try was the month it happened. 

Afm I think DH is back to understanding me. He brought it up yesterday and we had a nice little talk about it. But I won't know till my ovulation week next month if he really means it :haha:. I feel like af is coming...


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, I'm glad your DH has seen sense Nite.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's good to hear nite but you won't be oving next month b/c you will be pg.


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> That's good to hear nite but you won't be oving next month b/c you will be pg.

Haha... You're a sweetie!


----------



## Nitengale

Backache, cramps, sore bbs...the witch sure feels like she is on the way.

How are you ladies doing today? :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

You're not out til she arrives Nite! :dust:

I'm ok, got loads of drama going on to distract me from my bfn!


----------



## Nitengale

CD 1 for me. At least DH is back on board. So tempted to try my first OPK'S the cycle. So this was a 27 day cycle after a 33 day cycle....blah. 

Glad you are distracted sap! Hope things are ok.


----------



## Nitengale

How many ovulation tests do i need to buy for one cycle? And are the cheap ones satisfactory?


----------



## threemakefive

Nitengale said:


> How many ovulation tests do i need to buy for one cycle? And are the cheap ones satisfactory?

I'm not part of ur thread lol but saw ur post....I used answer brand and walgreens brand I do strips bc they are cheaper...20 strips for $15 or so :) they work for me.... do them same time everyday that gets best results


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> How many ovulation tests do i need to buy for one cycle? And are the cheap ones satisfactory?

i think the cheap ones work great.......but i did have 4 days of positives with walgreens brand this month........

can you just get pregnant so :thumbup::wacko::flower::winkwink:You don't need anymore of those for a while!


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks Mammaspath!:flower:

Well this will be my first time using them...everyone watch out I'm getting serious this month. :haha: I think I'll use pre-seed too. I hear a lot on b&b about it.


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Thanks Mammaspath!:flower:
> 
> Well this will be my first time using them...everyone watch out I'm getting serious this month. :haha: I think I'll use pre-seed too. I hear a lot on b&b about it.

I used preseed this month! i hope it works!


----------



## Nitengale

Oh I hope this is it for you...sending you positive vibes! :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, I'm sorry the witch got you Nite. Holly was a preseed baby :) I used IC opks this cycle, and they worked great for me. Some people test twice a day to ensure they catch the surge. Make sue you don't test with FMU - LH isn't metabolised until later in the day :thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies!
Sap sorry about the bfn and drama, I hope you are ok?
Nite I use dollar store opks and they work perfectly. I use them around 2pm-ish starting cd12 and catch my surge no problem. I also temp because that is the true indicator that you have ov'd. You can have an lh surge and not ov, just something to consider. 
Mammas let's see that bfp!


----------



## lomelly

Nite, preseed is great, we used it both times for our BFPs. I don't always get EWCM so that's why I chose to use it. Woohoo you're getting down to business! lol
Sorry the witch got you saph :hugs:
when are you testing mammaspath?? I think a few BFPs in here are overdue! :)
Ready, I loved temping! You're so right about that, the LH surge doesn't always mean O.. I liked temping because I could pinpoint to the day I O'd, and I could see if we DTD enough :haha: where are you in your cycle?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ov should be by next tues so this wk we will be practicing so we can get it right. Lol 
I've been sticking with my gluten free and dairy free (pretty much) diet trying to balance my body. This is last chance for a 2012 baby so going to make it work. I am going to book an appt for testing today. I've been hesitant b/c I'm not quite there in my head yet but Dh is on board so best to do it while he's willing. 
How r u feeling?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I called and booked an appt to start testing mar 29 which will put me at 10-11dpo. It could be a sweet surprise to find out I'm pg and Wont need tests run. Fx'd!


----------



## Nitengale

Ready I REALLY hope this is your month. 

I guess I'll go buy my OPK's from the dollar store. Oh this is exciting, I have been putting it off cause I thought I could do without it. Obviously not.

I guess I will buy a bassal thermometer this week. I know that you are supposed to take it after at least 3 hours of sleep of something. Right?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Since I'm a professional at all this (haha) ill give you the low down nite:
At least 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep
Take temp before you get up, move, drink, talk, kiss, etc. 
Take temp at same time every am 
Fertilityfriend.com will be your bff for recording/charting (you can pay extra for a vip membership and it will tell you way more than you want to know-WARNING prepare to be obsessed) or just chart it on the sheet that will come with the thermometer. 
After a couple of months you should see a pattern with your cycle. When your temp dips midway through your cycle and then spikes up you have ov'd. And by spike I mean .2 to .4 above what your temps were in the first half of the month.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh, and then continue your temps for the 2nd part of your cycle and hopefully they Wont dip down again for 9 months and you'll be baking that bun! Who came up with that anyways? Bun in the oven? Silly!


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you so much Ready! So maybe I don't even need OPK's if we will be bd'ing anyways? I mean since they don't tell you if you ovulated and all.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Opk's are good to give you the heads up that oving is soon to occur and temps tell you that it has occured. I know within 2 days of when I'm going to ov only b/c I have done both for so long. I like the opks b/c I get to pee on something (lol) but I like the bbt b/c I have a guarantee that I ov'd. Do what works best for you. If you are going to go at it like rabbits then you won't need the opk's necessarily. But if you have a poas obsession they are good. I say for the first couple of months (if you even need that) use both just so you don't miss that surge. Maybe you will be surprised and ov a few days earlier or later than you suspected. Just a suggestion though.


----------



## Nitengale

Once again thank you so much for this I info. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Nitengale

Can you buy pre-seed at like Walgreens or somewhere or do you have to buy them online. Sorry for all the questions...it's just that never in my life did I think that at 29 it would take me this long to have a baby haha, it's almost been a year now. yikes!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I saw it at a cvs when I was in the states a week ago.


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh good luck with full on ttc Nite, exciting! I temped when I was ttc Holly, although we conceived her on the first cycle. I bought my preseed online, but the UK don't stock it in the shops.

Really hope it's your month Ready! :dust:

Hope you're feeling well Lomelly :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya we don't have it in stores here in Canada either. I bought mine off of 
early-pregnancy-tests.com. It came within a few days. They have EVERYTHING in the states though so it might be easier just to pop in to a store and grab it. 
I hope things are better with you Sap, sending you hugs:hugs:.

Lomelly HAPPY 10 WKS!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM still on the BD practice train. We will be having lots of :sex: and hope that :spermy: finds my egg so the :witch: will stay away and we will get a :bfp: that will result in a :baby:. :dust:

Can you tell I'm avoiding work? :muaha:


----------



## Nitengale

Ready you are hilarious!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Nite! It's bad sitting in front of a computer with internet at your finger tips, it's begging me to come on here:devil:!! Haha...I love these little emoticons.
So I bought opk's (is it weird that I want to pee on things so much?) today and used one and there is a hint of a line. I NEVER start this early. Usually I have stark white strips until 12-14dpo. I wonder if I'm going to ov early??? I know it's not any where near positive but its detecting a little trace of LH. :saywhat:


----------



## Nitengale

Well got me the preseed and the bbt thermometer. That lube is expensive. Oh well, just got to make sure and put it to good use. 

Wow LH already! What part of Canada are you from? My DH is from Fort saint John B.C.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How much was the preseed in the store? It was $20something online. 
I live in Ontario about 1.5 hours east of Toronto.


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Well got me the preseed and the bbt thermometer. That lube is expensive. Oh well, just got to make sure and put it to good use.
> 
> Wow LH already! What part of Canada are you from? My DH is from Fort saint John B.C.

nice work! i need a thermometer!


----------



## Nitengale

Preseed was $22.


----------



## mammaspath

RIDICULOUS! i paid that too!


----------



## sapphire1

:haha: at Ready and her emoticon madness!

Hope the preseed works girls, it's expensive but worth it!


----------



## lomelly

Ya I got the preseed online too and it was about that. Not complaining tho as it did its job lol. The only complaint I had about temping was where I had to put it... :haha: I'm a mouth breather so that took away that option.. The things we do for babies!! 
Hope the practicing is going well ready :haha: I'm sure you two have it down to an art!! 10 weeks and I'm still a ball of nerves, even tho I've had no bleeding or anything... I used to think BFP meant pregnancy but I'm not so innocent anymore..:( must keep thoughts positive!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite, the preseed is expensive but you don't use a lot of it (well I don't). The first time I used it and I used the amount they suggested...waaaay too much. Stuff was gushing out. Hahahaha sorry for TMI. BUT for those of us that don't get much EWCM it's good to have. 
Sap-where are you in your cycle? 
Mamma-temping is the only thing that reassures me every month that my body is kind of working right. After the 2 losses it still gives me hope.
Lomelly-in all honesty I'm terrified to get pg again because I don't know if I'll be able to enjoy it. With my son (even though I passed the 1st tri w/o knowing) I was still fearful that something could go wrong and that's with no losses or real concerns. I'm a worrywart so it's what I do. My DH Luuuuuvvvvs that about me lol. 
AFM My testing begins Mar 29. They will do blood tests, u/s and internal exam as well as a SA from DH. I'm nervous about it, I'm not quite ready mentally to be at this stage yet but DH thinks I should just to put my mind at ease. We'll see how it goes. I'm kind of hoping that I'll get a call from the dr telling me I'm pg. I'll be approx 10dpo so it may just happen.:winkwink:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

TGIF ladies!! Woop woop. And it's St Paddy's Day tomorrow, anybody celebrating? I'm thinking I may have a few. I know it's not ideal but I've been a good girl for too long. 
Ticker says I'm in my "fertile period". If the house is a rockin....:sex::sex::sex:
:haha:


----------



## lomelly

You never know, ready.. maybe that st. paddy's day celebration will have done it's job :haha: and then POOF! bean! have some green beer for me! I drank in the cycle I got my BFP (before I O'd) sooooo... go for it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well with my son, since I missed the first 12 weeks, I definitely had more than a few drinks and he's perfectly fine. I'm not saying I would do that knowingly but I'm not going to feel bad this wknd. The little bean is going to come to me when it's good and ready. 
How are you feeling? Is it next week or the week after you go to see the dr?


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies! Yay the weekend is almost here! I hope you guys enjoy St. Pattys Day. I tempted this morning for the first time. 96.48 seems low but that may be normal for last day of af, I don't know. DH is excited to try again which helps me relax so much more and makes me happy. :happydance: He said we will bd everyday so we won't miss it. That's what we did when I got my bfp last October so hopefully it works. Other than that looking forward to trying preseed out. Although I don't know which CD to start.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Nite!
I'm usually around 97 throughout the first part of my cycle with not too much shifting maybe .2 either way. I dip down around ovulation to around 96.3 and then 1dpo go up over 98 and remain there until AF. Everyone's temps are different so do worry too much about the numbers but more the pattern. 
I'm soooo happy for you that your DH has jumped back on the babymaking wagon. Makes life totally less stressful. As far as the preseed is concerned I would start using it 4-5 days before you think OV is going to happen, the:spermy: can live for days if it's all good "in there". :dust:
AFM I've got some serious :sex: to be having this wknd. Getting in to game time mode!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nitengale

Aww thanks Ready! Happy bd'ing!:haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hey Nite!
> I'm usually around 97 throughout the first part of my cycle with not too much shifting maybe .2 either way. I dip down around ovulation to around 96.3 and then 1dpo go up over 98 and remain there until AF. Everyone's temps are different so do worry too much about the numbers but more the pattern.
> I'm soooo happy for you that your DH has jumped back on the babymaking wagon. Makes life totally less stressful. As far as the preseed is concerned I would start using it 4-5 days before you think OV is going to happen, the:spermy: can live for days if it's all good "in there". :dust:
> AFM I've got some serious :sex: to be having this wknd. Getting in to game time mode!! :thumbup:

That was supposed to read DON'T worry too much about the temps :dohh:. I think you grasped it though Nite!


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies

I'm trying to keep BUSY until my first scan next week. Going crazy waiting but trying to think positive. Lomley- you are sooo close to that 2nd tri. Let's hope the time goes quick.

We loved preseed. We used it a lot last year. I think we used to use too much of the stuff because the cycle we didn't use it last year I got bfp. 

Ready-It is amazing what they can tell of your fertility from a couple of simple blood tests. My level were at the higher end of normal but it's just a sign that if I want a big family I can't space them out too much which is good to know.

BBTs are reassuring too if you get a regular pattern. It is easy to get obsessed with every temperature rise and fall so try and just look at the overall pattern. It's great for predicting exactly when af will come too.

Happy st Patricks day ladies :)


----------



## tryingfaith

Hello Ladies,
It has been 4 months to the day since my M/C in Nov. I am on CD 4 today and have an u/s next Friday to check my follie size. I am on 100iu of Bravelle CD3-10 5mg letrozole CD 3-9 and HCG trigger shot when Follies are ready then IUI #3 end of March. I so hope this is it for me and my hubby. Please pray for us. =)



Congrats to the ladies who got their BFP's WOO HOO!!!!:flower:

Thinking of you ladies...HUGS!


----------



## sapphire1

Praying for you tryingfaith :dust:

:hugs: Lomelly and babyjo, I hope you can start to relax soon.

Happy :sex: Ready and Nite! You can do it! :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Can you say bow-chik-a-wow-wow!!!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0354.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lomelly

:haha: ready, I burst out laughing when I saw that comment... My next appt is with the OB on the 22nd, so it's almost here! I'm thinking of renting a doppler in the next few weeks just for some extra reassurance. catch that eggy!!!

how far along are you now babyjo??

gl to you tryingfaith xx

isn't temping fun, nite? ;) even more fun when you have to shove it up your whoo-ha... :haha:

thanks saph, I'm trying so hard to relax.. it's hard because my symptoms all have slowly went away :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Just keeping it real lomelly Haha! 
Your symptoms are lessening because you are entering the 2nd tri, smooth sailing from here. Soon you'll be feeling the baby move...think gas bubbles that's what it feels like at first.


----------



## babyjo

Ready- lol! Hope you're bd your weekend away :)

I must be coming up to 6 weeks now but should find out in a day when I have my scan. I hope i see a heartbeat. When I go toilet I keep checking for bleeding.... I've got to stop that but it's hard not to! 

Trying- fx for you Hun and that the perfect egg meets the perfect swimmer. Keep us posted. x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have been very successful on the :sex: front. I really hope this is the month. Impatience is setting in and trying to drive me mad. 
Baby you will see the heartbeat and be relieved/excited and hopefully able to enjoy the next 9 months. Keep us posted. 
Trying fx'd for you, I hope it is a happy ending. 
SAP how are things? 
Nite you must be in the lull before babymaking begins. How are the temps? 
Lomelly did get a doppler?
Afm not sure if I have ov yet as I haven't felt it but again I never used to be able to. Since the Ectopic its been quite uncomfortable to ov. I didn't temp this am b/c I drank last night. Tomorrow am will determine if I have or not. And then...da da dum...tww begins. Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## tryingfaith

Thanks Ladies,
I am on CD 5 todayand am taking my Bravelle shots like a champ.:thumbup:
They sting a little, but It will all be worth it!!! I have an U/S scheduled for Friday to check follies...So Heres to all of us TTC!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lomelly

Ready, I'm gonna wait till after my thursday appt before I get one. I think I'm just gonna rent one for a month or two, as a good one is about $200 and I just can't fork that out right now. I hope you get a lovely temp shift tomorrow morning! And I REALLY hope that sperm and eggy did their own little :sex: ... :haha:
Best of luck to you this cycle tryingfaith!


----------



## sapphire1

FX for you Ready and tryingfaith!

I've been trying to NTNP, but have peed on 2 opks already :haha: I haven't got any more now anyway. DH was too tired to BD last night, I will pounce on him later :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My friend bought one when she was pregnant and loved it! Not only is it reassuring it's just lovely to hear that little pitter patter inside of you. $200 is a little crazy though!

AFM I thought I would have ov'd already as I had the very pos OPK on sat but no temp shift yet. Usually I ov within 12 hours of getting my pos opk. I know they say anywhere from 12-48 hours but that's not been my reg pattern. Now I'm getting a little nervous that I'm not going to ov this month. That would really piss me off! 
Oh well, I'll see what tomorrow brings with my temps.
How's everyone else making out?


----------



## lomelly

I got positive opk Saturday night and Sunday morning, didn't ov till Tuesday morning... You will get there :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> I got positive opk Saturday night and Sunday morning, didn't ov till Tuesday morning... You will get there :)

Thanks Lomelly! I'm bad for overreacting when things don't go as expected. Another trait my DH luuuuvvvvs about me. hahah:nope:
I've been "feeling" things going on for the past little while so I think it's happening. :happydance:


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck Sap & Ready!

So I started temping and this is the forth day. It keeps increasing by about .2 to .3 everyday. I looked at other peoples charts and they're points are all over the place. I don't know. I do know that I am excited to start pressed here soon though. :haha: like tonight...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Jump on the preseed bandwagon Nite! I'll throw a little bow-chik-a-wow-wow in your direction:haha: As for the temps don't look at other people's and compare to yours, everyone is different. What you really want to see is that temp rise after you ov with the shift remaining up for more than 10 days. 
AFM I still haven't ov I guess b/c my temps were only up .1 today. I don't know what's going on but I'm not happy:hissy: I'm going to take my anger and upset and have a date night with my sister tonight. I'll cry out my woes while watching The Vow and satiate my anger with crappy treats ::munch:.


----------



## sapphire1

Happy preseeding Nite!

Aw Ready, I hope you work out what's going on soon.

I'm so sad at the moment. A friend from BnB is critically ill in hospital, and may not make it. She is only in her twenties, and has 2 small children :cry: This world can be so unfair :nope: Please pray for her!


----------



## Nitengale

sapphire1 said:


> Happy preseeding Nite!
> 
> Aw Ready, I hope you work out what's going on soon.
> 
> I'm so sad at the moment. A friend from BnB is critically ill in hospital, and may not make it. She is only in her twenties, and has 2 small children :cry: This world can be so unfair :nope: Please pray for her!

On my goodness, I will totally pray for her. What is she I'll from?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's terrible SAP, ill be praying for sure!


----------



## babyjo

Sap that's aweful! Hope she makes it! Keep us posted!

Ready you still BD? Keep at it girl if you can until your temps up.

Nit- hope you enjoyed preseed as much as we did! ;)
Lomley- good luck for Thursday 

So my follow up was good and bad: saw the little bean with heartbeat at 6 weeks- bad is that my ovarian cyst had early cancer cells in it!!! I'm kinda glad for my mc otherwise I would never have known it was there! I had NO symptoms- pretty scary to think if it had been left! Mc was blessing in disguise!!!! I will need lots of regular check ups to make sure it doesn't come back with more surgery possibly after baby born.


----------



## sapphire1

Oh my babyjo, how scary! Yay for lil bean though :)

My friend is in Canada, not sure where though. Her username is DivineBeauty, but she mostly posts in baby club. There have been no more updates, which I hope is a good thing.


----------



## lomelly

I hope your friend is okay...
Countdown till appt tomorrow.. So scared


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Babyjo-glad to hear you saw the heartbeat and bean in the right place. A little scare about the cancer cells but hopefully nothing to worry about. 

Nite-how did you find the preseed? How are you making out with the temps?

SAP-i really hope your friend is ok:hugs:

Lomelly-At this appt you should see the baby dancing around in your belly I think. I never had one this early on but people talk about seeing the bean doing flips in utero. Everything is going to be great and I hope you will have a sense of relief after this visit so you can just relax and enjoy your little :baby:

AFM I had a slight temp increase this am 36.2 to 36.57. Usually I'm around 36.8 or 36.9 after ov. Maybe I'm just having a wonky cycle. I feel like I shouldn't even count this cycle. I'm just going to sulk :sad2::brat: about it all month. Sorry ladies but you're going to have to listen to my whining!!! :winkwink:


----------



## sapphire1

Hope you enjoy your scan tomorrow Lomelly! Post us a pic when you get back :)

Aw Ready :hugs: What CD are you on? Maybe you'll ov later than normal? I have heard that ov doesn't always follow an LH surge, and that your body can try again til it's successful.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm on cd 16 and never ov this late but never say never in the game of ttc. I know every so often you can have an anovulatory cycle so maybe that's what's going on. I don't know. I am getting sick of ttc with no success. I start testing next week so that will occupy my time for a bit. I'm feeling sorry for myself, having my one woman pity party.


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: vent here all you want...I did :haha:

Babyjo glad little bean is doing well and that they are going to keep a close eye on you.

Lomely: can't wait to hear about your scan and yes post a pic if you can.

Sap: how are you doing? Where are you in your cycle now?

Temping is going ok. Dipped back down yesterday and this morning back up to 97.18. Im sure in a few months I will get a hang of it, of course I hope that I don't need too and I catch a nice little egg. Pressed was great. Im on CD 10 so I'll continue to use it for at least the next week. :happydance:


----------



## babyjo

ReadynWaiting said:


> Babyjo-glad to hear you saw the heartbeat and bean in the right place. A little scare about the cancer cells but hopefully nothing to worry about.
> 
> Nite-how did you find the preseed? How are you making out with the temps?
> 
> SAP-i really hope your friend is ok:hugs:
> 
> Lomelly-At this appt you should see the baby dancing around in your belly I think. I never had one this early on but people talk about seeing the bean doing flips in utero. Everything is going to be great and I hope you will have a sense of relief after this visit so you can just relax and enjoy your little :baby:
> 
> AFM I had a slight temp increase this am 36.2 to 36.57. Usually I'm around 36.8 or 36.9 after ov. Maybe I'm just having a wonky cycle. I feel like I shouldn't even count this cycle. I'm just going to sulk :sad2::brat: about it all month. Sorry ladies but you're going to have to listen to my whining!!! :winkwink:

Ready with that much of a jump I think you have O'd! Just a slow rise month. Last year mine were like that occasionally....steps up more than a jump at exactly those temps. Hopefully tomorrow it will go up again.:thumbup: FX


----------



## mammaspath

Nite - I hope you wont need to temp after this cycle! i really have high hopes for you!

dont disappoint me! hahaha


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks Mamma! How are you doing honey?


----------



## mammaspath

oh well i moved onto a new cycle........sad face......getting a little drained......

this too shall pass


----------



## lomelly

throw yourself as many pity parties as you need, ready. gosh knows we all need that at some point, and there's nothing wrong with it at all. this TTC business is frustrating sometimes, especially after a loss. 
come on nite, we need some :bfp:s in here :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I'm hoping that was the last pity party, it's no fun being at a party with only yourself!:cry: lol
HAPPY 11 WEEKS!:dance::yipee::headspin: How long until your appt? Please, please, please post pics of your little peanut.

Nite-I hope this is your month b/c I'm pretty sure I'm out already. It's the first month I haven't felt hopeful after ov. I decided to not take my temps for the rest of the month as it's really stressing me out for some reason. 

Mammas-sorry to hear the witch came. Like it's not bad enough that we don't get our BFP's and then we have to deal with her bull$*&t!

Sap-where are you in the swing of things? What cd are you on? And how is your friend doing?

Baby-how are you doing today? Have you been to have an u/s yet? Sorry if you said you had and I forgot.:blush:

AFM-like I said I'm not temping for the remainder of the month. I'm not going to: symptom spot, make my bbs sore by checking them every 10 mins 7dpo+ to see if they are sore, obsess about being pg, cry when I watch a Baby Story, despise every teenager walking around with their baby, get angry with people complaining about being pg and their discomfort.....YA right, who the hell am I kidding??? I'm all talk and no action!](*,)


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: I hear ya. So hard not to do those things. I'm sure as much as I don't want to I will be doing the same in a few days. Don't count yourself out yet, as you hear a lot on here many times it's the month that people think they are it that they get their bfp.

Well this temping thing is so confusing. My temp is down lower than ever this morning. A whopping 96.16. I didn't even know I could humanly get that low. My chart is starting to look like a heart monitor with its spikes.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite this could be your ov dip. Normally mine dips down super low, I ov and then it spikes up. Get to bding cuz I think your eggs getting ready to meet that spermy!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly where are you with the pic of your bean??


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Lomelly where are you with the pic of your bean??

I second this!


----------



## sapphire1

Yes Lomelly, where are you?!

Ready, I agree with Nite. Loads of people get their bfps on the months they're not hopeful.

Nite, don't worry about crazy temps. Ready is probably right, get BDing!

AFM, I have kinda lost track of which CD I'm on, but I think I may have OVd. Got those sore boobies again.

My friend has been transferred to a hospital in Toronto. She did not respond to any antibiotics and is now on full life support :cry: Please carry on praying!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Still praying SAP!


----------



## lomelly

Hi ladies, the obgyn did not do an ultrasound but DID get little bean on doppler! So DH and I got to hear the heart beat :) and DH had his phone handy to record it lol I feel soooo much better now!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay! Time to sit back, relax and enjoy the new life growing inside of you! Soooo happy for you.


----------



## lomelly

Thanks! I was kind of in shock, I went in preparing for the worst (because of symptoms just vanishing). But last night DH and I went to mcdonald's (naughty!) and we were standing there waiting to order and I looked and I said I don't even want to eat anything from here.. the thought of it is turning my stomach.. so I got a small thing and tried to eat it and got like two bites in and couldn't eat anymore. then I said "woohoo sickness is back!!!" :haha: I do feel loads better, still want to invest in a doppler but will wait till one comes along for the right price.
temping takes a cycle or two to get used to nite, do you temp vaginally? I researched when I temped and found doing it vaginally gives you more stable temps. I hope it gives you the reassurance you need!


----------



## babyjo

Sap- fingers crossed for your friend- 

Lomley- congrats on hearing bubs heart rate on Doppler! Great sign!


----------



## lomelly

Thanks! I even bought a Doppler on eBay today.... It should get here around the 13 week mark!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My friend has a doppler that she is going to give me whenever my rainbow decides to join me. I remember with my son being so excited each month I had my appt to hear his little heart. It just reinforces the amazing feeling that you have life growing inside of you.

Happy Friday Ladies!!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, great news Lomelly!

How's everyone else getting on? x x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Sap! 
Has your friend improved at all? I hope she has and is on the mend.
Not much going on my end. Not giving too much hope to this cycle. My DH is pissing me off that is all that is exciting in my world.


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly: your news makes me so happy! :happydance:

Ready: Hope DH starts to behave himself.

I have not ovulated as of yet so still practicing. TTC is so frustrating, I try to make it fun buts it's really not, all I want is the end result. :haha: And FB pictures of bumps are not making it any easier. Ugh!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hear ya Nite! I hate this process. When you're young you do everything in your power not to get pregnant but when you're ready and able it's sooo hard!
I'm still not sure if I ov'd at all, AF is due around Apr. 3 or 4 so we will see what happens. 
I'm meeting up with my girlies tonight as my dh is on my shitlist today. I rarely get girly time anymore so I'm looking forward to it. 
Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## lomelly

Nite, it really is awful to see those pics when you're trying so hard. They made me into a jealous monster after the mmc. :hugs: all the practicing will pay off! 

Ready, girls night sounds fun, hope dh behaves himself and gets off the shit list lol. I work all weekend.... Oh joy!

Sap, how is your friend doing? Any news?


----------



## sapphire1

Nite, me too. TTC sucks and it di=oesn't help when everyone else seems to get preggo at the drop of a hat.

Boo to your OH Ready! Have a fun night :)

My friend is not improving :( Her kidneys have started to fail and she is on dialysis as well as life support. She is a fighter though, I hope by a miracle she pulls through!

Happy weekend ladies :)


----------



## tryingfaith

sapphire1 said:


> Nite, me too. TTC sucks and it di=oesn't help when everyone else seems to get preggo at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Boo to your OH Ready! Have a fun night :)
> 
> My friend is not improving :( Her kidneys have started to fail and she is on dialysis as well as life support. She is a fighter though, I hope by a miracle she pulls through!
> 
> Happy weekend ladies :)

PRAYING FOR YOUR FRIEND....[-o&lt;


----------



## Nitengale

How are you guys? I still have no o pain yet but I assume I will in the next few days. I think I will tell around the 7th of April. Gosh if this month doesn't work I don't know what will :wacko:


----------



## sapphire1

I felt like that last month Nite. Perfectly timed BD, preseed and softcups - then AF came a week early and ruined it all :growlmad: I think you will get your bfp this cycle, it will be a nice xmas present!


----------



## Nitengale

That would be quite the Xmas gift indeed!


----------



## mammaspath

sapphire = i read the thread on your friend.............i am so sad for her and the family............i will pray for her!


----------



## lomelly

It's crappy that even if we do everything right in a cycle we still only have a 20% chance each time...


----------



## sapphire1

:growlmad: Now it's my DH's turn to change his mind about TTC. He told me today that he doesn't want any more children. I'm not too disheartened at the moment, because he has a tendency to change his mind. Plus, I'm in the 2ww, so hopefully it won't matter. Gah, men are so insensitive sometimes :(


----------



## Nitengale

lomelly said:


> It's crappy that even if we do everything right in a cycle we still only have a 20% chance each time...

I know, so that should mean that my month should be coming up :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

sapphire1 said:


> :growlmad: Now it's my DH's turn to change his mind about TTC. He told me today that he doesn't want any more children. I'm not too disheartened at the moment, because he has a tendency to change his mind. Plus, I'm in the 2ww, so hopefully it won't matter. Gah, men are so insensitive sometimes :(

Darn DH's. I am glad you are trying to stay positive. I was sure mine was not going to change his mind so quickly and he did. They really are insensitive sometimes. Got everything crossed for you sap. :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

So what do for FF if I didn't get up to take my temp :sleep:. Do I just not put a temp in?


----------



## lomelly

Yes nite, just put in nothing and it will automatically continue from today. I missed a few temps it's no big deal.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Ladies!
I hope everyone had a good wknd? 
Sap-sorry to hear your DH is being a dumba$$, they are all at some point. I really hope your friend can pull through, I hate to think of kids growing up w/o a mother.
Nite-have you noticed a temp shift yet?
Lomelly-how many times have you listened to your bean's heartbeat over the past few days? 
AFM-I'm somewhere between 6dpo-9dpo as I stopped temping right around O time. I have my appt to start testing Thurs so I"m going to take a test then. I have no symptoms other than my usual post Ov symptoms that always get me hopeful. One thing that is a bit different is the (sorry TMI alert!!) amount of watery cm I've been having. It's either I didn't O or who knows what?? I don't think I have a chance this cycle, it's how I'm feeling. Hopefully testing will give me answers. 

Baby, trying and Mammas I hope you ladies are doing well too!


----------



## lomelly

I haven't got my Doppler yet but when I do I'll be listening every day :)
Watery cm is a good sign! Never count yourself out, you did all that practicing, and that might have done the trick!


----------



## Nitengale

The other day when I thought I had a dip I went back to look at my thermometer which saves the last temp and I was off by a whole degree...but this morning it dropped very low so this may be the dip before ovulation. I still have no twinges but have been using preseed all week. Preseed makes it hard to check cm as i dont know if what i am checking is the preseed or me. :haha: I thought I would have ovulated by now but maybe it happens after the dip, not sure how that works. Makes me wonder if those twinges come before, during or after o.

Ready, sap, mamma, and lomelly hope you are doing well.

Babyjo: any news?

Trying I really hope this is THE month.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite, with me my temp dip was the am of ov but everyone is different. I would say get DH to bed and make some whoopee!!

Lomelly, I thought you said your DH used his cell to record the heartbeat? Maybe I was mistaken. One more day until 12 weeks!! Woot woot!!!!!!


----------



## lomelly

Haha, what a blonde moment for me... Can I chalk this one up to pregnancy brain? I totally missed your meaning, sorry! I think DH actually listens to it more than I do lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

QUOTE=lomelly;16458523]Haha, what a blonde moment for me... Can I chalk this one up to pregnancy brain? I totally missed your meaning, sorry! I think DH actually listens to it more than I do lol[/QUOTE]
:rofl: I'm glad its you losing it and not me. I thought maybe I made that up. Haha 
FYI pregnancy brain only gets worse.


----------



## lomelly

Ah crap.... :haha: always good to have something to blame my not so bright moments on..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 12 weeks lomelly! Woohoo you should celebrate with:cake: 
I have to admit I poas this am. Bfn of course but I couldn't resist. I bought 30 ic last month and had to try them out. Lol lots of twinges and stuff again this month so it must just be my body doing whatever its doing this time of month. Last month I had the same thing. 
Did you have any symptoms that you recall the week before your bfp?


----------



## Nitengale

Yes, it is still really early Ready. It's weird I also have been having tons of twinges on my bfn cycles. But none yet this month. What gives? My temp is on the rise again.

Yay lomelly 12 weeks! I bet you are so happy!!!

How are you doing sap?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok I'm having a bit of a fit, hopefully happy fit! Has anyone had ib before? I just wiped and there was a very little bit of brown. Dammit I was trying not to be hopeful and now this! I just said a prayer to my rainbow that is waiting for the right moment to appear assuring him/her that I feel ready now. Is that crazy?[-o&lt;


----------



## Nitengale

Now way, that is not crazy at all Ready. This is perfect timing for IB too, oh my this may be it. This is SO your month, I feel it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks nite! I've never had before, and maybe its because of something else. I have my appt. Thursday so maybe hcg will be detected in my blood then. How are u making out? Rising temps are a good thing. I really hope this is all of our month!


----------



## Nitengale

I have never had IB either. It sounds exciting. Have you ever had spotting during a normal cycle before? That is great that your appointment is on Thursday, you may know very soon! 

Only 1dpo and already tired of waiting this cycle...:haha:


----------



## lomelly

I don't recall many symptoms ready, because I had just come off the pill and wasn't expecting much. I do remember that I had more cramps than I normally do with af, so I had thought she was coming. I really hope that's implantation bleeding!!

Elevated temps are always great!! Fx'd for all of you!! :dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite I've never had spotting since ttc. My af just starts and then ends no wondering. And I've never had anything at this time in my cycle. My appt Thursday will be bloodwork and an internal exam followed in the next week or so with an u/s so I will know for sure by then. unless af rears her ugly face in which I will lose it! Lol I hate the tww and sympathize with you.


----------



## Nitengale

Ready how are you doing? Anymore spotting? I'm excited about your appointment tomorrow.

So in reqards to charting I am on CD 17 and although my temps have increased since my dip, they are still below 97 degrees. (96.93 today)I looked at hundreds of graphs and my temps are way lower than anyones. I know I am not supposed to compare but this seems VERY low for after ovulation. What is wrong with me? :cry:


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: what's going on with DH? When do you test? I hope you are doing well.


----------



## lomelly

Nite, what were your temps pre-o? Cause I generally have a lower temp also but it doesn't mean too much. 
Ready, I hope your wait starts going faster... I know how you feel I'm not at all patient lol
Sap, I hope you and dh were able to work things out!


----------



## Nitengale

Pre o my temps were between 96.08 - 97.18. So I am a few days past o I assume and still in the 96 range. When I looked at everyone else's graphs no one was below 97 post ov. I know I sound annoying but this is annoying. Maybe this is why I am having problems??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite this is all you need to look for:
The actual temperatures are less important than noting a pattern showing two levels of temperatures. If there is no pregnancy, then your temperature will stay elevated for 10 -16 days, until the corpus luteum regresses. At this time, progesterone levels drop dramatically and you get your period. Your temperature normally drops at this time as well, though it is not unusual to have erratic or high temperatures during your period. If your Basal Body Temperature remains elevated for 18 days or more after ovulation
I also have low temps, my highest has been 98 but usually its around 97.4 at its peak after Ov and 95.7-96.7 before O. But the temps don't matter just the pattern. 
Afm- I've had creamy cm that has been slightly tinged with the brown so its more tan coloured. I think I had stretching or pulling or something. Crampy or tightness? I don't know cuz every month I think stuff is going on and then I'm disappointed. Right now I feel super full down there or bloated but its not in my stomach. Again who knows what's going on.


----------



## Nitengale

I think this is it for you Ready! Everything sounds perfect this far.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Another bfn this am. I am just about to have my appt so we will see how thing go. I have lots if questions for my Dr. 
How is everyone?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I had my appt and basically she didn't know why I wanted testing. She said you've been pg twice in 8 months, you don't have a problem. She said I need to pray b/c that's gods work not hers (she's pretty religious, me not so much). She took a bunch of blood and did a swab but that's it really. Just a normal check up with the gyno. I am to schedule an u/s as soon as I find out I'm pg to make sure its in the right place but other than that keep trying! I'm not sure if I'm happy with that prognosis, time will tell. 
Here is my other thing, I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was very light pinkish discharge (not lacking the creamy discharge lately). Anybody have that after a swab was done? I have never, I'm hoping its cuz I'm pg and blood vessels are pumping extra blood to my uterus. Another thing (im not saying symptom cuz I swore off symptom spotting this month-bull$hit) last night when I brushed my teeth I had bleeding which happened last spring when I was pg. I'll freak out if my body is just playing games. 
Any news from anyone else? I seem to be hogging the thread today!


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: I know it's hard when we think that something may be wrong and we go to get checked out and they say everything is ok. It's like sometimes we want there to be something wrong so we can fix it. But.... It is actually good news that everything looks fine. I really help the bleeding is due to pregnancy. Did they do a pregnancy blood test for you? 

Afm: my temp was 97.18 today. At least it is going up and out of the 96's.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm not sure if a quant was done for pg or not. If I'm going to get a bfp it will be in the next few days and aif that happens ill be in for an u/s shortly after which is good. I would think when bloodwork is done they would routinely check for pg, no? It makes sense to me! Lol 
The temp rise is great, remember you are looking for the pattern, don't focus on the numbers. Not too long now and you'll be testing. 
SAP how r u making out? You must be close to testing?


----------



## Nitengale

Very quiet thread lately! Hope you ladies are well.

Ready keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

Nite, you might be a slow riser like me. Do you have a link to your chart?? 
Ready, swabbing can definitely cause the pink stuff, I usually get it after a pap. I also had it after a pap while pregnant.. Come on bfp!! Sorry about your outcome at the gyno, I don't tend to like the religious ones like that. There's medical testing to help us sometimes, and sometimes it's a very simple medical reason. What are they looking for in your ultrasound??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

They will be checking to see if the pregnancy is in the right spot. I have an increased risk of Ectopic because of my prior one. 
My period isn't due for 6 days so I need to chill and see what happens but I know I won't. I have all of these cheap ics and will pee on all of them. Lol


----------



## lomelly

Is it weird to say I love peeing on sticks?? It's good they're keeping a close eye on things, maybe when you go there will be a little bean in there!


----------



## Nitengale

Does this work?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ae9f0


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite it looks good. The beginning is a little erratic but thats fine as long as the last half is up. It looks like u ov'd on Mon? Is that what you think?


----------



## Nitengale

Yes, the first half is totally erratic. But as you said hopefully it stays up. It does look like i o'ed on Monday. We bd'ed from the Wednesday before until Monday (with preseed). Hope we got the timing right.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

You should be set nite! I hope this is your month. 
Afm another bfn, would it not be positive by now? The possible ib was tues!
I'm back to thinking I'm out. This ttc is bull$hit!


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

been reading up on the posts........

nite - the chart is looking is looking good! :)

ready - i really hope everything positive this month! i hope to goodness you had ib bleeding.......i had that the time i got my bfp and i never had it before so fx'd!

afm - im kinda not giving ttc a shit right now.....i'm burnt out bad! im whatever at this point.......not doing a thing this month......halfway keeping track of my ovulation days but no testing. im ntnp. 

lomelly - 12 weeks! whooohoo! that is so awesome!


----------



## sapphire1

Sorry girls, DH has been hogging the laptop :haha:

Ready, I have everything crossed for you - hopefully the bleeding is a good sign. Don't worry about not getting a bfp yet, in theory there is plenty of time. I heard that it can take 4 days or more after IB to get a bfp.

Nite, chart looking good! Hope all that preseeding and temping will pay off!

Happy 12 weeks Lomelly! :happydance:

Happy NTNP mammaspath :)

AFM, I think I'm around 8dpo. Not very hopeful, and not going to test for a few days. DH still hasn't changed his mind, grrrrr.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies! I had blood drawn yesterday at the dr office and am not sure if they automatically check for hcg or if that has to be requested? They are closed now until Mon anyways so I won't know until then. 

Mammas-I get where you are at right now. I'm so done and over this ttc crap, when did it get so hard to get pg?

Sap-I hope you get a blaring BFP and then DH will be excited. 

Nite-you must have caught that eggy and your body will be sending the egg/sperm combo down the tube in to it's home for the next 9 months. Everything seems spot on!

Lomelly, you are sooooo close to graduating to the next tri, soooooooooo exciting!!! In another month or so you may be able to feel that little one moving around inside. Yay!


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you guys for the positivity. Here is my chart today, i think it is starting to look biphasic, let me know what you think.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ae9f0


----------



## Nitengale

So my chart says I ovulated on Tuesday, or at least I think that is what the red line means... Well that is the only day we didn't bd. :haha: just my luck.


----------



## sapphire1

Nite, fear not! They say it's best to BD before Ov, not on the day - so your timing is perfect! It takes the swimmers a while to get to their destination, so if there's already some waiting it's perfect :) I don't know much about charts, but it looks good!

Ready, hopefully you'll get your bfp before Monday! :dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite your chart still looks great and you bd'd perfectly. Now the waiting game! Ahhhhh!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sap hows ur friend doing?


----------



## lomelly

Nite, your chart is looking good you have a strong o on Monday I suspect! Hope your tww goes by fast!

Ready, have you tested again since then? And what brand did you use?? Im really pulling for you, ttc is bullshit, when you want it to happen it doesn't, and waiting is crap!

Mammaspath, that's a good approach, sometimes you gotta take a month to relax. I hope this is your month anyways!

Afm my doppler came already!! Super fast!! But I'm working right now so can't even test it out :( will let you all know later how it went


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, doppler! Can't wait to hear how you get on Lomelly :)

My friend seems to be doing really well. She's fighting the infection, and has even been taken off life support. It's amazing given her original prognosis. The prayers have been working! :happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's great to hear sap!
Lomelly I've been using ic's and there is nada! I cant even find the indent on them. I bought them off of early-pregnancy.com. I have a frer for the am so we will see.


----------



## Nitengale

Sap that is REALLY great news! I hope that things keep looking better and better for her. Are you going to test soon?

Ready looking forward to hearing about the frer and about the blood test outcomes. How are you feeling?

Lomelly pretty soon you are going to have to change your profile from Cautiously pregnant to pregnant. You are almost there!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck with the frer Ready! :dust:

I have poas for the past 2 days and got bfn. I don't really know when I ov'd so am guessing a bit :haha: I think I'm around 11dpo. I said I wouldn't test but I have ICs in the bathroom cabinet, and they keep winking at me :rofl:


----------



## lomelly

damn those IC cheapies, Sap... :haha: I'm glad your friend is doing better! I'm glad all the prayers worked and she is a fighter.

Nite, I think I may change from cautiously expecting to pregnant when I get my bump.. still kinda flat over here.. :haha:

GL with the FRER, ready. I made my own doppler video...:blush: DH actually helped me, just had to sweet talk him into it :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well bfn on the frer today, waiting for the stupid witch to show her stupid face! Bitter? Oh no, lol 
I feel like screaming, punching things and giving up. What the Hell was with the brown cm? I've never had that before, what could it have been? And then the pink cm after my appt, never ever had that in the 20 yrs I've been going to have internals. In 2 months I will be surrounded by friends and sil and their newborns. I may lose my $hit if I'm still ttc. 
Oh did I not invite any of u to this months pity party? Sorry, this is a party of 1. 
Sorry about ur bfn SAP, I hope it comes tomorrow. 
When r u going to test nite? 
Lomelly I get u not changing anything, I would be thinking I may jinx myself by doing that, is that what u r thinking?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

sapphire1 said:


> Good luck with the frer Ready! :dust:
> 
> I have poas for the past 2 days and got bfn. I don't really know when I ov'd so am guessing a bit :haha: I think I'm around 11dpo. I said I wouldn't test but I have ICs in the bathroom cabinet, and they keep winking at me :rofl:

Mine have been sweet talking me to pee on them 2 some times 3 times a day. Little manipulators!


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly I totally understand you not wanting to change your status, I was being excited for you. Being almost in the second tri is so exciting.

I am not sure when I will test. I put in my temp this morning and ff pushed my o date forward again. I thought it was earlier so we did our bding before then. Ugh! I guess it will take me a few cycles to understand. I just don't feel like this is my month at all so I will be joining the pity party, can I have an invite. 

I hope you guys get a bfp in the next few days, someone needs to.


----------



## lomelly

no worries nite, I'm just a paranoid lady. you hear see me, I told DH I don't even want to buy anything till I have a giant belly :haha: 
yes you are right ready, I don't want to jinx it, as stupid and irrational as it sounds. last time I got excited it didn't end well... just gotta hope this is different! TTC makes people bitter... you had such promising signs, I really hope you're not out yet! what's in 2 months that will leave you surrounded by newborns?

nite, FF may change your O date as your cycle goes on, especially if it's basing off just temps. I don't think that it's always right, and I hope it was the date you DTD around! 

sap, boo for the BFN but those IC's aren't very sensitive..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

In 2 months they will have given birth and because they are close friends and my Dh sister I will see them often. It's just a reminder how much I want one and its not happening. It's a selfish, feel bad for myself kind of thing. 
I thought for sure my symptoms were leggit but I guess its not meant to be. I can't believe its been 14 months and still no baby.


----------



## lomelly

Don't worry I'm sure we have all felt the same way at some point. Some people get pregnant at the drop of a hat and it ticks me off... Lol. I hope by then you have a beanie!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Ready. I so know how you feel. I keep torturing myself by looking at the bfp announcement section :dohh: I got another bfn today, my ICs are 10miu so I'm waiting for the witch to show her face. 

Temping is a bit confusing Nite, hopefully you won't have to worry about it for much longer!

Can't wait for you to get a giant belly Lomelly :) (nice rhyme :haha:)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I didn't bother with a test this am just waiting for af. I'm due either today or tomorrow and should have had a bfp by now if it was going to happen. My cycle had been wonky this month, everything was different. My cervix was low the past couple of days and today is back up high, it never does that. Plus the weird cm, and other different symptoms. My body is screwing with me. 
Sorry for the bfn sap!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I just went to the bathroom and there was pinkish discharge when I wiped. First off, my period usually is there when I wake up and its bright red blood. I have no real pain or discomfort and its done the following day. So what is going on with this right now? Stupid cycle? Even though its been the same for years?


----------



## lomelly

that is so weird!! our bodies just looove to play tricks on us.. I hope you get an answer soon on what's causing all of this


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Answer is.......:witch: boo hiss!


----------



## lomelly

aw crap... GO AWAY WITCH!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Stupid :witch: go away!! Did you hear back about those tests?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

She only did routine tests nothing to do with fertility. She said I got pg twice last year so I have no problems there. What I need to do is pray, god is the one that will help me. I'm not a religious person so what I took from it was I need to get myself centered and free of stress and it will come when its meant to. It's a bit difficult to swallow but my Dh is understanding and supportive. I am not temping or using opks this month. I know when I ov so we will go back to enjoying eachother rather than a panic that we need to bd. The first month we decided not to prevent pg we got pg so I'm trying to reverse my mindset back to that. I am going to try my hardest to wait for af time before I test.


----------



## Nitengale

I think that is a really good idea. I am religious so I use prayer everyday and for the exact reason that you stated. To find calmness and to center myself. I feel like prayers helps with my overall emotional health. Taking a few moments to meditate on positive changes seems to help too.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you Ready. I am 14dpo and bfn, just waiting for the witch to arrive.

Am in shock at the moment - my friend who was ill is actually a lunatic who made the whole thing up. Had everyone fooled! :wacko:


----------



## lomelly

I don't know what it is about a relaxed approach that works. The only reason I kept track of the cycle I went off birth control after mc was because I was told I have to to make sure I was back to normal.. Other than that we didn't put in much effort... I hope prayers and centering yourself will work, it certainly could do the trick.
Sorry about the bfn sap... And your friend was never sick?? Was it like a practical joke??


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: that is so aweful about your friend, I don't understand how anybody could do that. I'm speechless. Sorry about the bfn. Have you and DH been able to have anymore talks or is he still stickin to his guns about it all?


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly: You are in your second trimester! Hooray!!!! Have you been Listening to the heart beat?


----------



## lomelly

I sure have been! DH keeps asking me why I listen every day, that baby is fine.. I just tell him to keep quiet and listen! :haha: It's so weird being in the second trimester.. for some crazy reason I never thought I would make it this far :wacko: 
one thing I wish for... to be able to EAT AGAIN without feeling like crap after taking a few bites! but I won't complain if it keeps up, as long as LO is healthy..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sap sorry about the bfn and sorry you worried so much over nothing. That's not cool! 
Nite I really hope you get ur bfp this month!
Lomelly happy 2nd tri! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## sapphire1

Yay Lomelly!

The witch got me today, so that's that. I told DH over the phone and he changed the subject, so I guess he hasn't changed his mind. Don't know if you guys go in Girly Sanctuary, there's a massive thread about my 'friend' in there.


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: so sorry that damn witch got you.

This TWW is killing me. It is going soooooooo slow.


----------



## sapphire1

Not too long now Nite, hurry up and get that bfp! :)


----------



## lomelly

when do you plan on testing, nite??


----------



## Nitengale

FF says I'm 8dpo, my ticker says something else...so basically not for at least a few days...


----------



## Nitengale

Having all kinds of symptoms...but we all know that doesn't mean much. Haha.

Dull cramps for days as well as sore/heavy bbs. I usually only get cramps the night before AF starts for a short while. I have also been having such bad insomnia that I have had to miss a few days here and there with temping. (with my last two pregnancies I had insomnia) 

Here is my chart if you wanna poke around.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ae9f0


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It looks good nite, I really hope u get ur bfp! Lomelly needs some company. 
Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you ready! I feel like it's a lost cause though. I should just stop being stubborn and go buy a test, this anxiety in annoying and I'm sure it does no good.


----------



## lomelly

I hope you join me soon nite! (and everyone else for that matter!) hope everyone has a happy Easter!


----------



## mammaspath

nite - i say test test test!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitengale

You guys, I think I got my bfp...Is this really so?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lomelly

OMG!! That's a definite BFP!! WOOHOO!! :happydance:


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you! Oh i so hope this one sticks :cloud9: Im a believer in preseed.


----------



## lomelly

It will be sticky!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite that looks amazing! Congrats, Woohoo!!


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you Ready! You are next!


----------



## Nitengale

Mammaspath: how are you doing? Looks like you are in the TWW!


----------



## lomelly

Today has been a BFP kind of day! What a great xmas present for you and DH, nite.

she's right ready, you are next!!


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats nite! that is so exciting!........i used preseed last month........skipped this month.........so going back on it next time......if there is one 

wahoo! yay for nitengale...........stick baby stick!


----------



## sapphire1

Woooohooooooo, congratulations Nite! :happydance: So happy for you, this will be your rainbow baby, I just know it!

You're next Ready, sending you oodles of :dust:


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Mammaspath: how are you doing? Looks like you are in the TWW!

i'm doing good.....im so freaking excited for you! easter eggy gotcha......how awesome is that?!?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks SAP! Any more chat with Dh? I hope he has come around and this will be your month! 
I'm taking it relaxed this month, enjoying Dh and not poas. I think my body might be getting back to normal. I have naturally curly hair and after the 2 losses last year I lost the curl. Today I tried it and my curl is back! I'm pretty excited about that. 
And nite I'm just sooo excited for you. You must just be over the moon! 
Mammas I hope this month works for you!
Lomelly I hope you fed that baby lots of chocolate this weekend.


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck for your 2ww mammaspath, hope this is your month!

That's great about your hair Ready, April will be your lucky month! 

I think my body is back to normal now, but DH still doesn't want to have any more children. When I tried to explain how I'm feeling, he said that would make him even more determined not to have any more. I kinda hate him at the moment :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm really sorry SAP! I don't agree when one spouse decides they don't want more kids and say that's that. My sister went through this with her husband after they had their first (he had 2 from a previous relationship) even though she had said from the beginning she wanted 3 or 4. If its been talked about/agreed upon and then someone changes their mind down the road it has to be a mutual decision, that's what marriage is about. Not one person dictating how things will be. She did end up having another but it took her 5 years to convince him and a lot of stress/tension in the marriage. I hope your Dh comes to his senses.


----------



## Nitengale

I'm sorry sap, I know how you feel. Annoying is the least of it.


----------



## lomelly

Sorry your DH is being like this sap, I agree with what ready says about it causing tension, so I hope he stops being like this soon! It's a partnership!


----------



## Nitengale

How is everyone doing?

I had the WORST day of nausea yesterday from 10am -6:30pm. It was so aweful. But now my bbs hurt less and I'm worried. I want to be excited but it is so hard.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite you had great looking lines early on, a day of nausea (that means levels are increasing) and as for your bbs hurting that could have been from the progesterone post ov so don't stress. Keep calm and let your body do what it needs to. I know easier said than done. Do you have a dr. appt booked?


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Nite you had great looking lines early on, a day of nausea (that means levels are increasing) and as for your bbs hurting that could have been from the progesterone post ov so don't stress. Keep calm and let your body do what it needs to. I know easier said than done. Do you have a dr. appt booked?

Not yet, they are supposed to call me to make an appt with a nurse so she can ask me 1 million questions. Lol
Thank you for the support, I really need it right now.


----------



## lomelly

Nausea this early is a great sign!! That's the pregnancy hormone shooting up, so it's great! Before you know it you'll be 12 weeks :) hope dr can give you an appt ASAP, you can tell them you don't know your dates so they give you a scan? I was naughty and did that :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Nite, nausea is horrible but a great sign! Hoe you start to relax soon.


----------



## Nitengale

Well turns out I just had a stomach bug, darn MS would have been a good sign. My son got it and then my husband and theirs also only lasted one day. Oh well guess its still early. 

Mammaspath what is going on with you? When do you test?

Sap and ready hope you are both well today :flower:


----------



## lomelly

I just had a wisdom tooth out! Ouch! Done with minimal freezing and no pain meds... Yet... How's everyone else doing??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I read on a post months ago that this person had decided (she had just got a bfp after a few losses) that with each pregnancy she was going to enjoy every day that she was pg and if it ended in m/c she was still grateful for every day that she WAS pg. I think that is a great mindset! Nite the more that you worry the less that you will enjoy and I know it's easy for me to say (and God only knows how I'm going to be when I get my bfp) but try to embrace what is happening in your body RIGHT NOW. I'll stop preaching to you now:winkwink:

Lomelly-HAPPY 14 WKS, ONLY 26 LEFT!!!:happydance::happydance:

AFM-I am in my fertile period...or so my ticker tells me. My poor dh is working like a mad man this week but I told him he needs to keep some time and energy :winkwink: to make it happen this week. So I'm trying to relax and not get crazy with the "knowing my cycle" and what needs to be done when but how do you do it when you know when things are happening?? I'm not temping or using opks we are just going to go at it like rabbits, toss in a little preseed and hope for the best!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-ouchy on the tooth extraction, hope you are doing ok. FYI giving birth w/o meds is like having your head removed and pushed through your hooha!!! LOl sorry, couldn't resist.:rofl:


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly that sounds painful! You are brave.

Ready: Thanks for the advice, I am trying to be as positive as possible. I know that after I had my mc I felt the same way, that when I did get pregnant again I would enjoy it no matter how long it lasted.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well girl, you are going to have months to enjoy it so may as well start now! Any word on your dr appt?


----------



## lomelly

Ready, labour scares me :haha: I had to have some freezing but the extraction was actually really quick and painless. I think I'll end up having an epidural, I'm not very good with pain... Looks like you have to get some serious BDing done in the next few days ;)

Nite, it is super super hard to be positive after a loss.. I hope you can find some peace, I kinda wish I would have had more peace during this pregnancy because I was so afraid. I do hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly your body is designed to give birth. I'm not going to lie and say its easy or painless but it knows what to do whether you do or not. With my son I was 8.5cm when I got to the hospital and was begging for the epidural (even though that was not part of my birth plan) but because I was so far along they wouldn't give it to me. And when all was said and done I was glad that I hadn't got it. I don't like putting stuff in to my body so it works for me but I have friends that say the epidural was life saving. 
Try not to live in fear of giving birth (i was terrified), try to empower yourself by doing what you can to have a "birth-ready" body. The end result is nothing that you can truly imagine until you are holding your child in your arms. Brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## lomelly

The last part is the part I can't wait for :) I'm sure whatever pain will be worth it. When I told my mom I was expecting, the first words out of her mouth were: "you know it really hurts right??" (jabbing fun at me cause I'm not so good with coping with pain, never have been :haha: )
I will try to have faith in my body... I hope its up the challenge! I told DH he might have to take some verbal abuse during the process... :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm not sure how your body deals with pain but mine usually vomits and so I spent hours doing that at first. I don't like pain but it was almost like I was watching from outside of my body. Probably my minds way of coping? 
When I was 8-9 months pg I was at a park with my dog and a woman approached me explaining that she was a doula and asking me different things as well as going through the birthing process (a little random and bizarre). And then she asked if I had heard of the ring of fire and so I said "the johnny cash song?". So she said no and started to explain (using hands as visuals-one hand is a fist the other makes a circle between thumb and middle finger) as the head is about to exit it passes through the canal and there is a point where its (brace yourself or stop reading now....last chance to stop reading...ok here it goes) the baby's skull passing through the pelvic area and the bone on bone feels like a ring of fire. Like I wasn't crapping myself already about giving birth but then she goes on to tell me that? I was terrified BUT I knew exactly what she was talking about when it happened. Lol ok so you're probably freaking out now,.sorry but I have told all of my friends (i was first to have a child) before they give birth. It's not meant to scare but to be aware. I like to have as much info as possible. Please don't have nightmares tonight.


----------



## sapphire1

Bah Lomelly, don't listen to Ready - it's not that bad :haha: (I went med-free :smug:) I bet the tooth extraction is worse!

Happy BD Ready, this has GOT to be your month!

Hope you're feeling better now Nite :hugs: That's some good advice from Ready.

AFM, DH and I talked about splitting up yesterday. It's clear he doesn't care about me anymore, we will just see what happens :shrug: That's why he wanted to stop ttc.


----------



## sapphire1

I somehow managed to miss the last page :rofl:

Ring of fire is bad, but doesn't last long - I remember swearing a lot though :haha: I was fully dilated when I got to hospital, hence no meds. I did find the fear of giving birth a hell of a lot worse than the reality. I would so love to do it all over again, but looks like that won't be happening now :nope:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Sap, I'm so so sorry you are going through this right now. I'm sending you tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I have no great advice or any witty humour, I'm just so sorry:hugs:.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And as Sap said the fear of giving birth is a lot worse than the actual procedure. Lomelly you will be fine and amazed at what you will be able to handle. I'm a bit of an ass and like to get people worked up! hahaha...sorry!
AFM-Dh didn't get home until 11pm last night and came up to bed ready to get-it-on and I couldn't get myself up to do it. I'm only on day 11 so that's good but we have some serious bow-chik-a-wow-wow bizness to get going on these next few days!


----------



## Nitengale

Oh Sap! I am so sorry are going through this. We are always here for you if you need to vent. Sending massive prayers your way! xx


----------



## lomelly

so sorry you are going through this sap :hugs: I hope you reach a decision that you both can live with and be happy with.
don't worry ready, I've been hearing a lot worse than that. lots and lots of people are trying to prepare me for labour... it will hurt like a b***h but I guess as long as LO is healthy then it's okay if I'm all torn up down there... :haha: I will see what you mean by this ring of fire, and when I see it I'll probably yell "OH DEAR GOD" ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly if I can give you one sound bit of advice when you do go in to give birth ask that you don't tear and that they don't cut you. You're recovery will be a lot better. I was told that by a woman I worked with and I relayed it to the dr and I had no stitches. 
How are you feeling? Any sign that you are pregnant (belly)?
Sap-how are you making out today? I hope you are doing well!
Nite-how are you feeling? Do you have a dr appt yet?
Mammas-have you tested yet? 
AFM-The games began last night, dh came home after working his 4th 15hr day and performed like a champ!! lol He would so love that I talk about him in great detail like this on here hahahaha. TMI alert I actually had EWCM yesterday, I haven't had it since my m/c last april so my body must finally be getting back to normal. It's crazy how long it takes!
Happy Friday everyone!!!!!


----------



## Nitengale

They still haven't called me back with an appointment yet. Although I know I should be positive I am finding it very hard to be. I knew it was going to be hard but not this hard. DH and I didn't get sleep last night since DD was throwing up all night. Then when DH got up he starting taking his sleepless night out on me. Pretty much just saying rude things. That did not help my mood this morning. Ugh men!


----------



## mammaspath

Morning girls!
hi so ive been a little mia - been kinda sick since tuesday......stuffy nose, headache, and tummy is yucky.......tested yesterday.......bfn......go figure but im still in the game!

i had a question.........ive been "hot" since tuesday......body temp is just higher than normal and im normally a cold person.........is this a symptom anyone had?

it could just be from being sick.....idk


----------



## Nitengale

mammaspath said:


> Morning girls!
> hi so ive been a little mia - been kinda sick since tuesday......stuffy nose, headache, and tummy is yucky.......tested yesterday.......bfn......go figure but im still in the game!
> 
> i had a question.........ive been "hot" since tuesday......body temp is just higher than normal and im normally a cold person.........is this a symptom anyone had?
> 
> it could just be from being sick.....idk

I think if anything it is a good sign! I hope this is your month.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry nite that dh was not so nice. Wtf is wrong with the men lately? It is Fri the 13th or they r just like children. Haha I know how you feel, when I got pg again in the fall I was sooo skeptical and nervous...rightfully so I guess. You will be fine nite! I'm sending u positivity. 
Mammas I'm freezing ALL the freakin time but when I was pg with my son I was always hot even when it was cool out. I hope its a symptom! We need some more bfps!


----------



## Nitengale

Men can totally be like children! There I said it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nitengale said:


> Men can totally be like children! There I said it.

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## mammaspath

I agree with u nite......totally!


----------



## lomelly

100% agree with you nite... Why are they such babies sometimes?? My DH flipped because I told him we have to cut back on things like expensive cable and Internet when I'm on mat leave and he had a tantrum!! Can you call and bug for an appt??

Ready, they cut you??? Omg that's not something I want to happen to me unless it's absolutely necessary for LO. Ouuuccchhh!

Hope that's a good sign mammas, when are you going to be testing??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly if they think its "an easier out" they will cut u and then u will need stitches. so just tell them u don't want that to happen. It will be good.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok so yet another person around me is pg. My cousin called last night to say he and his gf are expecting. She went off the pill 4 months ago and bam! I'm super excited for the but yet another reminder that I'm not. I know it will happen but come on already! Bitching over.


----------



## Nitengale

You can do it Ready! Keep up that :sex:


----------



## lomelly

That's one of the reasons I didnt mind going on the pill for a month.. I hear so much that people get pregnant coming off them right away so I said hey why not I might get lucky... Your time WILL come. Keep the loving going ;)


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Ready, I know how you feel. Another of my friends has just announced her bfp after ttc for 5 minutes. Your time will come, and hopefully quickly!

I've got no chance now, my husband barely looks at me so who knows what will happen :cry:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sap-I am truly sorry that you are going through this. Have you two talked more about the situation? Is this a shock to you or have things been rocky for a while? I know your DD is young and so many couples struggle with the first child for the first year or two because it totally changes the dynamics of the relationship. I really hope things work the way that you want them.:hugs:
There is one more couple (used to be a good friend of ours until he met his fiance) that if they are pg before us I will lose my shit! Mostly b/c I'm not a big fan of hers.:finger:

Nite-Happy 5wks!! :happydance:

Lomelly-how are you doing? How's the little bean making out?

Mammas-Have you tested again? I hope it's a BFP!

AFM-we made a pretty damn good effort the past 4 days at making things happen. My dh is positive his guys did their thing. Now the waiting game...I hate it! As part of my "relaxed" attitude this month I am not testing until I'm late and even then I may not. The more I think about it the more I don't want to see any more BFN's. I do have 15 ic's + a digi at home that may win me over but we will see.


----------



## mammaspath

mammaspath checking in! BFN for me.......no af yet but she will come in no time! hahaha

nite - 5 weeks?!? im so excited for you! 

sap - im so sorry that you are going threw such a hard time right now....luvs and hugs to you!

ready - seriously its your turn for a bfp!!!! baaaabbbbyyy dust!


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: thinking of you honey! :hugs:

Lomelly: hope everything is going well!!

Ready: All that bd'ing is going to pay off this month! Hope this wait goes smoothly for you.

AFM: just got a call from the drs. My appointment is on May 4th (18 days away) and one day before my anniversary! It seems like a long way away, longer than the TWW :haha: but I will brave through it as I have been working on having a very positive attitude. The nurse said that the ultrasound will be intravaginal and that I have to come with a full bladder. I will be about 7 weeks and 4 days. Today I feel the slightest bit of nausea, hope it's a good sign.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to hear about the BFN Mammas!

Nite-that does seem impossibly far away but the time will go by fast and then you will get to see that little flicker and relief will overcome you. 

If I miss af I would really like to forgo testing until my next period is due and that way I'll be 8wks and only a month from the next tri! However, my obgyn told me I had to make an appt for an u/s as soon as I get a + hpt just to make sure it's not an ectopic again. I just don't want the painful waiting game of a full 40 wks of pgy. My tww shouldn't be too bad, I'm busy at work, busy after work taking my son to soccer and hockey, baby shower this wknd for my gf, busy next week doing the same and then the tww will be over. God give me strength to let AF not come before testing!


----------



## lomelly

sap, so sorry to hear about how your DH is behaving.. I hope you're not left in limbo too long about the whole situation, it can't be good for your nerves not to have some kind of resolution.

nite, that's good news!! not too far away, but you will be far enough along to see a heartbeat! hate having to drink all that water, I always nearly wet myself.. :haha: don't sweat the nausea, it didn't hit me till 6.5 weeks. but some nausea is good!

ready, I hope those swimmers get to that eggy :haha: it's good to wait till you've missed AF, you can get a BFN so late in your cycle that it can be discouraging.. it's also good you've got plenty to keep you busy, god knows that TWW is the longest two weeks ever

mammas, sorry to hear about the BFN :hugs: not over till the witch shows


----------



## sapphire1

Ready, I have a good feeling it's your month. Will keep everything crossed for your bfp!

I hope the witch stays away for you mammaspath :hugs:

Nite, I hope the time flies by til your appointment! So exciting :)

Lomelly, 15 weeks already! You're an orange! :happydance:


----------



## threemakefive

Nite!!! I see you got your BFP!!! WOOHOO.. :) Sooo happy for you :)


----------



## lomelly

time sure does fly when you hit that 12 week mark and you're no longer scared every day :haha: I am starting to actually enjoy this pregnancy, but am still afraid to buy much. most of the stuff I get will be second hand because firstly, most of that stuff is in very good condition (permitting it was taken care of) and second, who needs to buy brand new everything when they'll be wearing it for a few months?? we're not hard up for money but we're not rolling in it either lol so I've decided that's what we're gonna do. what do you guys think about it?? anyone else buy second hand items?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-with my son I had a combo of new and used. We had this great little store that only took things that were in great condition so while I was on mat leave aka poor I bought a lot from there. Another great way to save on clothing is to buy at the end of the season when all is on sale. Old navy, Joe fresh and children's place have amazing sales at the end of the season. Needless to say I have a ridiculous amount of clothing from when he was younger. If you have a girl your options are greater. As far as "equipment" goes licensed resellers usually only sell things that pass safety standards. Shopping for babies is soooo fun. I went looking for a gift for my gf (shower on sun) and spent an hour just looking for stuff for me. Lol 
Sap-how ya doing honey? 
Nite-any more symptoms or is it easy breezy right now? 
Afm-the tww has been adjusted b/c I'm sure I ov Mon night, had discomfort anyways. I hope it was then and not last night b/c I let Dh off the hook for bding. Poor guy has been working stupid hours for a couple of wks now. Anyone experience ov pains? I was very uncomfortable Mon and then yesterday had a couple of moments again. Any ideas? I never felt anything before the Ectopic.


----------



## lomelly

Sounds like your o day was Monday, ready. But those swimmers can last for a few days! Ya there is a place by my moms house that sells only nearly new and even new clothes at less than half the price of regular. I will have to keep my eyes out for sales!! I have a feeling little one will get a ton of clothes from grandparents and aunts and uncles, so that will help while I'm on mat leave. 55% of your wages doesn't go far! But luckily my work offers another 20% for the first six months


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly I think that is a great idea, they do only wear things for a small period of time, so much growing, how exciting!!

Ready this time that I conceived I had worse pains and more discomfort than the other months during ovulation. It was a very strong ovulation, I even got pretty intense cramps that I have never had that bad with O. 

AFM: I only had some nausea that one day. My symptoms are sore bbs that come and go, gas gas and gas, have to tinkle a lot, very thirsty, and a little bit of stretching in my lower abdomen. I did have quite a bit of nausea with my DD, so in all honesty that is the only worrisome part for me as with the mc I didn't have it either. Still staying positive for the most part though as its still early right? If little bean is meant to make it by golly it will.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So this is what I found about length of time o pains may be felt:
Painful ovulation, when severe, is referred to as mittelschmerz, a German word that means &#8220;middle pain.&#8221; Most women who experience painful ovulation usually report a nagging pain that begins as a sharp twinge and diminishes into a dull ache for the next day or so. But for some women, the pain can be severe enough to be disabling and can even be confused with appendicitis. Occasionally, in addition to mid cycle pain and cramping, some women may experience nausea, and/or light menstrual spotting. Mittelschmerz lasts for 6 to 8 hours in most women; however, occasionally it can last as long as twenty-four to forty-eight hours.
So I'm 95.7% sure I ov'd Mon!
I'm glad you are enjoying things now Lomelly, in a few short weeks you may be able to feel the baby...remember, think gas bubbles in your belly and that's what it feels like. Light little flutters.
Nite-every pregnancy is different so the fact that you don't feel nauseous right now has nothing to do with the viability but the difference in babies. Look at me giving all of this "stay relaxed" advice, I'll be 100X more neurotic and paranoid! haha


----------



## lomelly

it just might be too early for morning sickness, nite. I'm sure everything is going fine :) the peeing and the sore BBS are also a great sign

ready I've heard of that.. that's so neat that some can feel it, have you ever had it that strong before??? the only cycle I ever had ovulation spotting was the cycle in jan when I got the BFP, so it could mean good things!!

afm I'm so impatiently waiting to pop. I just look kinda like I ate too many burgers. I'm just thicker around the middle, maybe a bit rounder towards the bottom. waiting waiting for an actual bump.. when did you ladies get your actual bump? I'm pretty tall (5"11 almost) and pretty thin so I don't know if that makes any kind of difference..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have felt it a little since the Ectopic but never that uncomfortable or for that long. Today its finally not sensitive. I hope it means good things. I have been pretty relaxed about it other than abusing my Dh for 5 days straight. Haha I felt the flutters around 17 wks that I remember and from what I recognized. I'm sure with the next I would feel earlier. I didn't have much of anything until 24 wks but even then just bloated looking.


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you for the support lomelly :hugs: I'm super bloated still. I wonder if it will ever go down. When I was prego with my DD I started to get a bump between 4-5 months. I think this time it will happen sooner. Damn appointment is so far away.... I can't wait till I can stop checking for spotting every time I go to the bathroom. It's like an automatic reaction, I couldn't stop if I tried.


----------



## lomelly

I keep checking too it's not just you lol. I had baaaadddddd bloating too, looked more pregnant then than I do now :haha: can't wait to hit 18 weeks!! Maybe I will see/feel something...

Ready, doesn't that sign mean a strong o?? I saw that when I was googling ovulation spotting because never in my life did I have that ... You DH was a champ! And I'm sure he had fun :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> Ready, doesn't that sign mean a strong o?? I saw that when I was googling ovulation spotting because never in my life did I have that ... You DH was a champ! And I'm sure he had fun :haha:

I'm not sure Lomelly but now I'm going to have to google my ass off and find out. In the 5 cycles since the Ectopic I have had a couple noticeable ov's but this week was awful. I actually felt a bit sick Mon (that could have been from the pain, my body reacts with nausea/vomitting) when the pain was happening and it didn't subside completely until yesterday. What does a strong ov mean though? Again, I will google that. lol

As for feeling baby I found it best after eating dinner to lie down and that's when the flutters were noticeable. Again, you will think it's gas because it's a similar feeling BUT you will recognize it around the same time each day (usually they have their patterns-not always but mostly). Oh so fun!!!

Nite-I would love to be able to give you some advice on how to be able to relax with this pregnancy but I got nada! I know I'm going to be worrying whenever I get pg but I am getting to a point where I actually can think to myself what will be will be. I'm trying to get back to that mindset before the first m/c last year. I hope the time goes quickly for you so that you can at least put your mind at ease after the dr appt when you now all is well. 
Happy Friday Everyone!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lomelly

ok I just had a minor freak out episode.. I went to bathroom and had some discharge.. but the reason that scared me is because it looked almost brown. TMI warning but.... it was like so yellow it looked deep yellow/brown.. and was mixed in with eggwhite like mucus! I don't know if that's normal, I've had yellow mucus before, but never so close to looking brown. It only came on once (there was quite a bit of it though) and have had none since.. back to yellow. Is this something to worry about?? Thank god I have my OB appt on monday, I would be calling him to get in today.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly I wouldn't be too concerned as brown indicates old. It could be from a previous bd session or maybe you were straining more than normal? Here is what I found on a med site:
Vaginal Discharge
As the pregnancy progresses, you may notice you have increasing vaginal discharge. Typically it looks like egg white, is milky and a bit odorous, and it may remind you of premenstrual discharge, only a bit heavier and more frequent. This discharge is absolutely normal and is just another change your body goes through in response to the pregnancy hormones and the increased blood flow to the area. You can wear panty liners or change your underwear more often than usual if you find the discharge bothersome.

Though the kind of discharge described above is normal, there are some types of discharge that may mean you have an infection. You may have a condition that must be treated:

if the discharge looks like pus;
if it is yellow, green, or smells foul;
if you notice a burning sensation when you urinate; or
if your labia are red, swollen, or itchy.
Vulvovaginal candidiasis (yeast infection) is very common during pregnancy. Signs include a thick, cottage cheese-like discharge accompanied by itching, redness, and burning, as well as painful intercourse and urination.

Sexually transmitted diseases (STDs) may also occur during pregnancy, and because many of them can affect the fetus, it is important that they be treated.
Try not to panic I think you are just fine. Dr. Ready reporting! lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here's more:
Increased pregnancy discharge may occur during the second trimester of pregnancy, much like the discharge during early pregnancy. White-colored vaginal discharge is called leukorrhea and is very normal. A brown discharge in pregnancy typically is the result of old blood being eliminated. This brown discharge is not usually serious, but you should let your doctor or midwife know if you're experiencing any brown discharge. 
What was life like before Google???? haha

Any bright red discharge signals fresh blood and should be checked out right away, as this could be very serious. I had bright red blood during my last pregnancy in the second trimester, and it caused me and my husband a lot of concern. I had an ultrasound, however, and nothing abnormal was seen. The bleeding stopped after a few weeks, and my son was born at term with no complications. Do get any unusual discharge checked out, though, as it could signal something serious. 

During the second trimester, a woman may also experience nasal congestion and nose bleeds, and urine frequency usually diminishes (but will usually be back with a vengeance in the third trimester!)


----------



## lomelly

I will definitely be asking my OB about this.. it didn't look brown, just a very very deep yellow.. no odor, but it could be a yeast infection as I had some uhh.. discomfort down there a day or two ago... was just such a shock, it's usually creamy white or slightly yellow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya it definitely could be a yeast infection. It's very common in pregnancy especially the further along you are. Sorry, I got caught up in the brown discharge. lol
So I've been a bit of a nutcase the last 2 days which normally it's the week befre AF is due that I get a little moody but I have had 0 patience, I'm snappy and then I just want to cry. Yesterday my ds and I had a terrible am. He had a sliver in his foot so I told him I needed to remove it and he freaked out (this is at 7am). He was screaming bloody murder and I wasn't even doing it yet. I yelled at him and told him to shut his mouth. I have never talked to him like that nor lost my cool like that and now I have such horrible guilt (that made me cry last night). I apologized to him and told him it wasn't right that I did it but still, have I totally screwed him up? Something is definitely different this cycle just not sure what it is. Does a strong O mean more hormonal? I just went home on my lunch and put on A Baby Story and started sobbing. And not even when the birth was happening but at the beginning when they talk about getting/being pg. 
I need this day to be done, I'm so not in to work today. I have a pile of crap to do and I'm totally procrastinating.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Lomelly, I'm pretty certain it's nothing. You get all kinds of weird and wonderful CM during pregnancy, it's kinda icky :haha:

:hugs: Nite, I hope you are ok and not too stressed.

:hugs: Ready, I'm sure DS has forgotten about it already. We all lose our tempers at times, especially where kids are involved. Maybe all your symptoms are a good thing! I would be tempted to poas because I'm a freak :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How are things Sap? I hope things are better!
A mother's guilt is awful, I am constantly worried that I will screw him up some how or another. We hugged it out after but I still feel bad for reacting that way. Poor little mite!
I almost POAS at lunch, haha. I f*$&ing hate the tww almost more than getting af. No that's not true but you know what I mean. The first 7 days goes by soooooooo sloooowly. I'm trying to wait until May2 until I test and that way I will be actually late for AF. If I make it that long and she is late then I may just wait until that wknd. As much as I want to see those lines I really don't want to know too early so I agonize over every day.


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: crossing everything that this is your month!!!

Lomelly: that's great that you have your appointment so soon. I am pretty sure that cm gets funky during pregnancy for many people. 

Sap: how are things going for you?

AFM: time is going sloooooooooooooooowwly! :haha: May 4th is so far away. DH told his family. Then my step-son over heard. I knew it was a stretch but told him not to tell my DD who is 6. So what does he do...tells her! Oh well I guess.


----------



## sapphire1

Yep, agree Ready, the 2ww is eeevil!

Oh dear Nite, kids never listen do they!

I'm ok, DH is away at work (he works away every other week) so I decided to go visit my Mum. He is being civil on the phone so that's something I guess :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite it sounds like Dh is pretty excited! Last year I told my ds I was pg and then I m/c so I had to have that chat with him. But I don't think you need to worry, this is your rainbow! 
SAP at least you get a little break with Dh gone. I really hope you are doing ok. 
Lomelly how are things today? 
Afm not too much going on just waiting it out. 10 days to go...Ahhhhhh!


----------



## lomelly

well that bout of funky cm disappeared... it was definitely not brown, it was like dark yellow. been checking LO on doppler more in the last 24 hrs just in case.. thank godness for my doppler :haha:

sap, hope DH can also be civil when you see him next! but it's nice to have a few days away.

nite, how are you feeling? anymore symptoms??? it's so hard not to note your symptoms.. but you don't have to worry, it IS your forever baby :flower:

ready, I'm feeling okay, it's finally almost monday and time definitely has slowed down. did you hear that in some places in Ontario you can't get a gender scan until 30 weeks now?? due to some people aborting the girls after they find out... how sad :(


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you ladies, this IS my forever baby! 

So today I had some queasiness on and off. So manyve the nausea will come after all. Other than that sore bbs, "fun" digestive issues:haha:, tired, hungry and thirsty. Oh and some random little sensations of pulling and stuff in low abdomen. 13 days till my ultrasound...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly I haven't heard that. But that's crazy, why in our country would people abort a girl? It's not like were in China and you are allowed only one. That boggles my mind! It's great that you have an appt tomorrow with your Dr, I always went in with a list of questions/concerns each month. I'm sure she loved seeing me Haha. But with your first its all new and sometimes scary. 
Nite my gf had no symptoms but just after 6weeks hit she could hardly work due to her nausea and it lasted 6 weeks. Careful what you wish for lol. I had none with ds and I would be fine if I didn't with the next. I don't function well when I feel sick. I hope the next 2 weeks goes by quick for you. Will you get an u/s too? 
Afm this time the past few cycles I had poas by now (i have a problem) and I don't feel the least bit interested. It's way too early but I'm kind of in denial I think maybe its a defense mechanism so I don't have to see another bfn. 9 days until af, maybe 8...I think I can I think I can.


----------



## Nitengale

They are actually doing an intravaginal ultrasound where I have to have a full bladder. Is that normal t 7 1/2 weeks?


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: this past mo th when I got my bfp I didn't test until the day af was supposed to be there. You can do it!


----------



## lomelly

don't give in, ready!! it is sad how they are doing that, especially when most of us just want to know to plan. I read that it's around the Toronto area right now, where there are more different ethnicities that emphasize more on boys. but it's sick either way.

be careful what you wish for nite :haha: I wished for MS and boy did I get it at 6.5 weeks for about 3 weeks..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite they will do an internal u/s to guarantee that they will see it. A pelvic u/s you may not. It's not the most comfortable thing to do, the wand is huge when you first see it and then they are moving it around ready to explode b/c you've been holding your pee. Lol have I freaked u out? 
So since I'm relaxed and not symptom spotting...ya right! I've had a lot of things felt down there today, but then I think I say that every month. I'm good to hold out and wait to test, I'm sick of bfns.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite, happy 6 weeks!!:happydance:


----------



## lomelly

not symptom spotting is impossible, ready!! I found out today I don't get my anatomy scan for another four weeks :( and even then, DH is not allowed in the room. AND they may not even tell me the gender then. so we are going to go private and pay the $100 so he can be there for that


----------



## Nitengale

lomelly said:


> not symptom spotting is impossible, ready!! I found out today I don't get my anatomy scan for another four weeks :( and even then, DH is not allowed in the room. AND they may not even tell me the gender then. so we are going to go private and pay the $100 so he can be there for that

Geez, that is frustrating, I think I would pay the $100 too. When do you think you guys will get the private scan?


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: it really is actually impossible not to symptom spot, it's automatic, the body feels something or doesn't feel something and then poof, you symptoms spot. So what are you feeling?.?!?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly you sound like you are in a different country than me. Why is your dh not allowed in? Where are you going to get it done? The gender scan is usually done at 20wks so thats normal. But it sounds like your dr is giving you the run around. Like I said before my obgyn wants me to schedule an u/s(she will) as soon as I get a + hpt.
Ok here are things that have been going on:
yesterday-lots of weird sensations "down there" (slight burning, pinching, tugging in the centre of my abdomen) which continued off and on from afternoon until evening. I was napping late afternoon and was actually awakened by a sharp pain. As well slight burning/tingling in left breast but then I usually have tender breasts. Tons of creamy/watery cm
today-weird niggly feeling lower left side, lower backache that isn't really subsiding. Felt bloated but it seems to be gone now. The sensations happening on the lower left side are very noticeable and a little bothersome. 
I don't know what's going on, I do know we bd'd a lot this month so I really hope it happens. I saw my 2 gf's at the baby shower yesterday (haven't seen them in a couple of months) and they both have lovely large baby bellies. I really want that to happen for me asap.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-the pic of your dd is soooo freakin cute!


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: that sounds pretty much what I felt like before my bfp. I thought I could even actually feel burrowing in my left side, I kid you not. Sometime I still feel a little.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This is why I start testing early b/c I think I have "symptoms". AF isn't due for 6 maybe 7 days and I want to POAS! haha
There is something definitely happening in my lower ab area whether it's pg related that's TBD. Maybe it's my mind screwing with me? Or my body playing tricks? Time will tell though. I have peed a lot today but who knows what that could be and I'm exhausted but then it's Monday. Man I hate the TWW!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Did either of you notice anything in the boob dept before the +hpt? My left one feels like it has little shocks going through it in one particular spot connecting to my nipple every so often. It's not constant or frequent but it's happened on and off all day.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-how did your appt go other than the u/s nonsense?


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Did either of you notice anything in the boob dept before the +hpt? My left one feels like it has little shocks going through it in one particular spot connecting to my nipple every so often. It's not constant or frequent but it's happened on and off all day.

Yes, I had way more of this before my + then the other months and it has just gotten worse and worse. Especially with my left boob :haha: They are super sore and nipples tingled a lot, now they just hurt pretty bad.


----------



## Nitengale

Yes lomelly, how did it go??


Sap: how are you doing honey? Hope you are getting some time to relax on this little break.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm sooo achey today, I don't get what's going on. It's all in my pelvic area and down my thighs a bit. That with the lower backache is driving me crazy. It wasn't too bad this am but it has increased this afternoon.


----------



## lomelly

it's the same ultrasound place as the last two times.. they wouldn't let DH in either, it's not in their "policy".. it's crap but there's nothing I can do about it :( so now we have to wait till June 5th for the gender scan.. hope all those stretchings down there are the eggy snuggling in tight!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just don't understand their reasoning? Geez it's 2012 not 1955! Sounds screwbally to me! On another note, in a few short weeks you are going to know what you are having!!!!! That's sooooo exciting. 
It has somewhat subsided right now but damn was it uncomfortable for almost an hour. I've been wiggling around at my desk trying to get comfortable. I hope it's good things going on in there, I could really use a boost with this whole ttc bullshit! I know, poor me! Oh wow, I'm starting my pity party party real early this month. hahahahaha Maybe I should actually get some work done today instead of obsessing about supposed symptoms.:comp:


----------



## lomelly

Don't do any work, it's so over rated :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 16 weeks lomelly! 
Ps I didn't end up doing too much work! Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I feel out already this month. I don't know what I'm going to do if I don't get a bfp this month. I've tried everything I can think of, bd'd like crazy people, tried to relax, cut stuff out of my diet, exercised...and now I feel like quitting and I'm 6 days away from af. 
If i get a bfn any suggestions? I'm a girl that likes to have a plan. I was thinking of trying vitex, it's supposed to boost ovulation. I don't think I need help with that but it couldn't hurt could it?
I don't seem to have any symptoms today, nothing apart from normal post ov things. I'm a little draggy feeling down yonder but that could just be me feeling poopy. Geez, I really have started my pity party early this month. 
I'm starting to panic about not being pg as I have my SIL's shower in 3 weeks (that my MIL insisted I help her with) and I'm dreading seeing all of my DH's family and them asking ME when WE are planning on getting pg. None of them (including SIL and MIL) know we had the 2 losses. DH won't be there and I'm not sure how I'll react. My mom will be there so that could be my saving grace. 
How are you ladies doing today? Sap where are ya, how are ya?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm feeling yucky again. I don't really know how to describe it other than weird sensations that feel uncomfortable mix that in with an achey back and I feel poopy. I have felt sick for almost an hour but it was probably from the bagel I ate as I haven't really been eating bread lately. I don't know what's going on! It's achey right down through my left hip.


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: I am pretty sure this is your month. This I the way it gets during the TWW with all of us. We start to have serious doubts. Don't let them get you. YOU have done almost everything you can this month. I promise it will happen, you will be pregnant. When I got pregnant the time before that was my first and only month on vitex. I just took it for the hell of it and it worked, my best friends husband who is a Natriopath told me it couldn't hurt and sometimes we need something like that to normalize us. BUT you are not going to need it. In the next 4-7 days you are going to get your bfp. I just know it.


----------



## lomelly

it's very natural to think you're out, and whether your body can get pg again, and things like that... but you will have no problem! I've got everything crossed for you! I'm unsure about vitex, I know it works for some but not everyone. I took it one month (I was temping at the time) and I found that it lowered my post-o temps and my o temp jump wasn't as strong as it normally was. I hear that if you o regularly you should avoid it, but you hear so many things from so many people it's hard to determine what to do. one cycle couldn't hurt though. I got my first BFP the cycle AFTER vitex (I went off it at the end of the cycle before due to temp shifts)

you're over 6 weeks, nite!! woohoo! getting close to that day!!


----------



## sapphire1

Hey girls :)

Ready, those symptoms sound sooo promising! I really think it's your month. I think it's actually impossible not to symptom spot, I am doing it this month and we didn't even BD :rofl:

Nite, your avatar pic is adorable :cloud9: Hope the days til your ultrasound are flying by. I have had transvaginal scans, I found that they're actually more comfortable than abdominal ones and are soo much clearer.

Lomelly, boo that they won't tell you the gender :growlmad: In the UK there are a lot of places that won't tell you - when I was pregnant with Holly I had to have a private gender scan. V. weird that they won't let OH in though :wacko:

AFM, DH came home last night, he's still being weird so who knows. Think I might be a single mum soon :nope:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! 
Sap-If it comes down to you and DH separating some times it is for the best. My DS father and I split when he was 8 months old and it really was the best thing. I met my now DH 3 years ago and he is amazing and only gets better as time goes on. But maybe you two are just going through a funk and time will heal it. I hope whatever is decided it is the best decision for you and your DD.:hugs:
AFM-I don't feel like this is the month, I have it in my head that I should be able to feel it. I'm loopy! I did have some weirdness happen yesterday though.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Stupid phone!! I wasn't done yet!!! lol
So I was saying...I was on my feet working for 6 hours yesterday (usually sit at a desk all day) and I had some very strange muscle tightness like as if I was 8 months pg with no belly support. It was very low, just above my bits and pieces. It didn't subside until yesterday eve and is still a little sore like I was doing sit ups yesterday or something. Yes, I'm still holding on to hope but I don't feel positive. Every month there is something that happens that makes me hope I'm pg.
And to top it off I went for dinner/shopping last night with my MIL for my SIL baby shower and she asks me if we are planning to have a family. Really???? She struggled for years TTC and ended up adopting my SIL and DH so just b/c I'm not pg doesn't mean we aren't trying. This is why I'm dreading the baby shower as I anticipate family members asking me. FML! I know, poor me. Sorry but this week I've been so out of whack, negative and sad feeling. SAP I know you are going through way worse I'm just wearing my pity party hat all week. I'll get over myself.


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: we are here for you if you need to vent or anything. This may just be a bump in the road but it comes to a split you and DD will be fine. I am also not with DD's father anymore. We split when she was 3. But I am much happier now. I will continue to say prayers for you sweetie.

Ready: I really feel like this is your month. What day are you testing?? When did you o again?

AFM: Sorry I have been MIA. I have been feeling pretty off today. I have been getting up to pee so often its driving me bonkers. Haven't have restful sleep in 3 weeks at least. Starting to feel more symptoms...makes me kinda believe this one is here to stay. My bbs have NEVER hurt this bad, this is worse than when I was breastfeeding DD. With my mmc my bean didn't make it past 6w 1d but I didn't spot till 11 weeks. Ugh why am I judging this pregnancy against the last one? Not fair to this bean at all. Anyways I am having vivid weird dreams and they are bothering me. Last night I dreamed I had a still birth but then 'she' magically came to life when i resuscitated her with a loving hug. Pretty scary. Damn fears....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite I remember having crazy dreams when I was pg with ds. The mind is a crazy thing! Only a wk left for ur appt! Yay! Bean will have a hb which will put ur mind at ease. 
I ended up poas today with 3rd or 4th pee so of course bfn but I needed to get it out of my system. I ov'd in and around April 16 maybe a day or 2 before. I'm due for af Mon so I should wait until Mon or tues to test but I probably will in the am tomorrow. That way if its bfn I'm pretty sure I will be able to make it until next wk to test. I have blue handled ic's and have heard bad things about them on here so if I don't poas in the am I'm going to pick up a frer for the next poas episode.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok, so I poas this am and can see a "hint" of a line. It's dried a bit pinker but I'm terrified that it's an evap and I'll test tomorrow and the frer will be stark white. I don't want to get excited b/c I have read terrible things about these ic's on this site. I've posted a couple of pics in the pg section hoping someone will tweak it but I'll post the originals for you guys to see. I'm ok if you can't see it b/c it's hard to capture it on the camera. Here it goes:
 



Attached Files:







test0412-1.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13









test0412-2.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!! I'm shaking! And freaking out!!!!
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nitengale

READY you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nitengale

I got my bfp's on ic's as well! So happy you are joining us!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Nite! There was barely anything on the ic, are they crappy? It's the first hint of a line I have seen yet in the past 3 months of using them. I have about 10 left so I'm going to use them over the next few days just to see progression. I meant to get the FRER's with the lines but grabbed these in my haste during my break at work. lol I am excited and nervous but going to enjoy it for as long as it lasts. I have an appt with my ob for blood on Tues and then she will schedule me for an u/s in 2 wks to make sure things are in the right place. 
I've had so much discomfort this week and muscle tightness so I hope that's a good sign. I didn't have it at all with the other 2. 
Thanks so much to all of you for listening to me be a whiner! My everything is crossed that this bean sticks.


----------



## lomelly

nite, those are great signs as weird as that sounds... hormones do weird things to your brain! I had a scary dream too early on with this pregnancy :( your appt is coming up fast!

ready... holy crap!! I looked at the ic because I started at the top where I hadn't read yet.. and I swore I saw a faint line on the IC. then I scrolled down and HOLY CRAP IT'S A BFP!!! all those sensations down there were that bean snuggling in tight!! congrats!! I know this is your forever bean!!! :happydance:

sap, is DH wanting to talk about it all yet?? I hope you reach a resolution that is best for you and DD


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies just wanted to say congrats to the new BFPs in here :happydance: I still come back and stalk to see how everyone is doing and hoping to see BFPs!

Sapphire I'm sending you a big hug, I'm sorry you and DH are struggling and I hope you come out of it OK whatever the outcome is. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow elhaym, you're almost half way there! Congrats.


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah I can't believe it, haha. Seems to have gone so slowly then I realise I'm nearly halfway! When's your due date hun? x


----------



## sapphire1

OMG Ready, I knew it!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you :)

Looks like I'm the only non-preggo left :rofl:

Wow Elhaym, nearly half way there!

Nite and Lomelly, hope you're both well.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My due date is Jan 7. I'm just going to take this one day at a time and hope for the best. 

Sap I'm sorry honey that you're not pg and that Dh is being the way he is. Believe me I know how it goes when all u want to do is be pg and things aren't working that way. I've been wanting another for 7 yrs so I really hope this one stays with me. I've been using blue handled ic's that are so faint, I'm just hoping everything is ok. I go for bloods on tues so we shall see.


----------



## lomelly

ready, it's great they're going to give you bloods. will you also be getting an early scan??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> ready, it's great they're going to give you bloods. will you also be getting an early scan??

Ya she will send me in 2 weeks to see that its in the right place and has a heartbeat. Because I had the Ectopic she will be very proactive with monitoring the progression. I'm thankful for that. I def don't feel great, as the day progressed my nipples started to really hurt and I'm on and off with feeling nauseous. My Dh is a smoker and the smell of him is doing me in. Lol poor guy isn't going to get too much lovin if this continues. 
The stretching and cramping seems to have stopped, do you think that is bad? Did you have that? It's been so long since your bfp I don't remember. Haha


----------



## lomelly

honestly I didn't have a whole lot of cramping early on, a few episodes of twinges and that was it. it's good the nips are gettin' sore and nausea is making an appearance! means those hormones must be shooting way up! it's great you have an early scan, extra reassurance for you. I had five blood tests and I still demanded an early scan lol


----------



## sapphire1

Ready, I'm pretty sure the ICs stay faint for aages so try not to worry. The other symptoms are great. I think the stretching and cramping comes and goes, it's defo not constant. Hope the time passes quickly til your scan!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I'm trying to stay calm and I am really but my nips were killing me earlier and now they aren't. They are still tender but it has lessened. I would love to bypass the next 8 wks to get to a more stable place in this. Argh!
How was everyones weekend?


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: we are in this wait together. I know how you feel. So many people's symptoms come and go. You are still so early. My symptoms have increased in stages. Relax, this is your rainbow!

I'm doing okay. I am more exhausted than I have ever been. I have cried one too many times this week and I don't cry too often usually. My bbs are huge and painful to the point that it hurts sometimes when I sleep. Oh and I'm still soooo bloated, I look like I ate too many cheeseburgers.

Do you guys know when you are supposed to stop sleeping on your stomach and start sleeping on your left side? At this point even though it hurts a little I find myself half sleeping on my stomach half on my side.


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls! ive been mia for a bit

nite - yay six weeks! wahoo.

ready - im so excited for you.......prayers this is super sticky this go round.....happy nine months

sap - updates on dh????? sorry youre going through this!

afm - im smepping hard core this month.......i did a reading and im supposed to deliver a baby boy in jan 2013 sooo.........i better make this happen.....lol 

nite - besides faith if you remember her......we are the only ones left to get pg after mc.......i can't wait to see us all complete fattys that eat cheeseburgers for an entire nine months! hahaha

someone has got to update our title page soon - how freaking exciting!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-first off, happy 7 weeks! I know they say symptoms come and go especially up to 6 wks as your body is starting to produce hcg. I just hate that pregnancy has been tainted by loss for me (and all of us) that we feel like we are walking on eggshells. I have been talking to this bean and meditating to keep myself centered and calm. As far as sleeping on your back its around 12 wks that they suggest you stop as that's when the placenta takes over and the baby gets bigger. Google it for sure but I believe that's what they say. 
Mammas this will def be your month. Smepping is pretty much what we did even though I wasn't using opks. I based it on cm, cp and timing in my cycle. We ended up dtd 9 x in 7 days. Lol Dh was exhausted but it did the trick! Gl honey! 
SAP how r things in your world? 
Lomelly almost 17 wks, yay!


----------



## lomelly

My ob told me until I'm big and it's uncomfortable for me it's alright, baby is too small to squish. I still sleep on my stomach with one leg up cause I'm hardly showing still. Come on big bump!!! 
You're right ready, it's like walking on egg shells. My symptoms were pretty much zero till almost six weeks. Hang in there!!
Nite, sore boobs!! Woohoo!! I was so excited when they hurt :haha: isn't that sad???


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I remember waiting and waiting to look pg and I was almost 6 months before anything. But once it started the growth was daily until I was 9 months, couldn't see my toes, had my belly almost touch the steering wheel when I drove and couldn't bend over to tie my shoes...and I wasn't that big! lol Be thankful for these days when you don't have much of anything because soon enough you will be wishing for that body back. haha


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

Wow what a lot to catch up on!

Congrats Ready and Nit! Really happy for you both! Hope they are super sticky beans!

Trying and mammaspath it's just a matter of time. 

Trying not heard from you in a while hope everything's ok!

Lomley have you been feeling more secure since you're well into 2nd tri? I've got a serious bloat bump! Can't wait for a proper baby bump!

Afm, Ready i too wished myself strong pregnancy symptoms and i got it.....I have had terrible ms ie vomiting 4-5 times day and night from 6- 11 weeks. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!!!! Now I wish I wish I was one of those girls that felt normal. Im hoping 2nd tri will bring me that. I have been feeling lots better this past week as im only vomiting once daily now. Got my 12 week dating and nuchal scan on Thursday morning and ovary scan on Thursday afternoon with consultant. It's going to be a tense day but I'm hoping to buy my first baby item afterwards ( even if it's just baby wipes) to make me feel like this is real! 
I'm trying to practice sleeping on my left side but I end up all over the place!


----------



## Nitengale

Babyjo: Yay congrats!! I hope you post your scan pics for us to see. That is so exciting. Glad you are feeling a little better. My morning sickness has started to kick in. But it's worse in the afternoon and evening lately. I also have a serious bloat bump.


----------



## babyjo

None of my girlfriends suffered from ms during there pregnancies so it came as a shock to my system! Lol! Nit I hope yours doesn't get bad! x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 17 wks lomelly, your baby is an onion! Lol 

Welcome back Babyjo, so excited to hear how your scan goes and yes please post pics. 

Nite not too long off now for your appt, will you get a scan or will they book that separately?

Sap how are things? How's Dh been? 

Mammas this is your month to shine. 

Afm I woke up with really tight pelvic(?) Muscles. It was that low. Tmi but I'm already constipated, isn't this a bit early? I prefer being blissfully unaware like I was with my son and completely bypass the first tri! This is going to be soooo long. Lol. I am waking up starving like I haven't eaten in days, which in turn is making me feel ill. BTW I'm nervous about my appt today. I'm hoping my bloods come back ok.


----------



## Nitengale

Ready your appointment will be fine. This is not going to be like the last time. It is not to early to be getting constipated, believe me it happens :haha: 

Yes, this Friday I get an intravaginal scan. Trying to expect the best here. Since I will be about 7w + 4d I will hopefully for sure see something.

Yay, lomellys baby is now an onion. :haha: I wonder what fruit or vegetable mine is?


----------



## lomelly

I'm an onion! altho I got the crap scared out of me this am... felt kinda crampy with some brown tinged cm, could be from BD'ing, but I called OB to ask what I should do. they suggested a scan and who am I to argue? :haha:

nite, almost time for your scan!! I'm sure they will see a little heartbeat flickering away. 

ready, it's never too early for constipation... I had it up until about 12 weeks from when I found out.

good to hear from you mammaspath, hope you're doing well!

sap, any progress on the DH front??


----------



## kmwilletts

Wow ladies, first off, CONGRATS on the BFP's!!! I haven't been on in a while, but I'm super excited for you all!! Yay, and tons of sticky dust for your lil rainbows! :D

Nite, I'm still finding myself flipping between sort of laying on my side/back/stomach at this point. I caved and bought myself one of those body pillows and I'm incredibly happy I did. Makes it much easier for me to stay on my side at night without doing tossing and turning :)

Congrats again everyone!! Woohoo!!!! :D


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you Km!! I can't believe you are already 19 weeks, that is so exciting.


----------



## mammaspath

nite - you need a new ticker but 7 weeks???? is that a lime?? i can't remember

km - 19 weeks?? saweet! body pillows are the best, not gonna lie......likem even without being preggo

lomelly -n so excited for your scan!!! POST US SOME PICS!!


----------



## mammaspath

nite - i was wrong - its a blueberry!!! love blueberries! YUMMO!


----------



## Nitengale

Alright mammaspath I do need a new ticker indeed! How you doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow KM you are almost half way there, that's amazing! 

Well my appt was purely having blood drawn (should get results tomorrow) and booking 2 scans. I have one on May 19th and June 14th which will be forever away. Nite yours is so close you must be excited and I'm sure nervous. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Nitengale

Yes...the long awaited US is only days away....can't wait. My all day ms is pretty aweful. I haven't actually tossed cookies yet but I feel nauseated all day long. From the moment I wake up till I fall asleep. Eating sometimes temporarily helps and citrus... I guess the symptoms I wished for are all here. :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

Hope your results are great Ready! The 19th isn't too far away, but I'm sure time will drag like crazy. 

Woo an onion! I'm sure everything is just fine Lomelly, BD does tend to cause spotting in pregnancy.

Aw Nite, glad you feel pregnant, but sorry you're feeling sick :hugs: 

Mammaspath, hope the SMEP works! There seem to be loads of bfps on the SMEP thread, which is encouraging :)

Wow KM, nearly halfway there already!

AFM, no change really. DH is away until Sunday but he is still being kinda weird. I'm just waiting it out really, not ready to throw in the towel... yet!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite its good news that things are kicking in to gear even though I'm sure you feel awful. I'm not feeling so confident right now. My boobs aren't as sore and I'm nervous that my bloodwork is going to come back low. I took my cb digi conception indicator and it was only 1-2 wks. Arghhh! Trying to be positive but struggling.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi SAP! Maybe Dh is just going through shit. Stressed at work maybe? I hope it all works out well!


----------



## sapphire1

Ready, the digi should say 1-2, don't stress hun :hugs: Even if your numbers start low it doesn't mean anything bad, it's how they rise that matters.


----------



## Nitengale

I agree with Sap, Ready! 

This baby is going to be fine. Have faith.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies! I got my hcg back and its only 57 for 15dpo. I know that still fits in the range but it's on the low side. My dr isn't taking more blood we are just waiting it out until the scan! I have 17 days to be beside myself assuming all goes well. I know things can still be fine I just haven't had the best past experiences. Thanks ladies for the support.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok so I'm an admitted poas-aholic and have OCD so I went and bought 2 more frer's because I haven't been happy with my ic lines (ps they are crap). The first one is 2 days ago and the 2nd is today, both around 5 mins.
 



Attached Files:







frer101.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 11









frer3.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just feel like it should be blazing right now but maybe that's from looking at too many tests from others. I need to stop obsessing and just let it be. I'm sure I gave you this advice last week didn't I Nite? haha Oh what's that? Maybe take my own advice? Right got it!:thumbup:


----------



## babyjo

Ready the second one is darker for sure! Get two more digitals. 1-2 weeks is perfect for now! Mine was like that. Test in 7 days then 10 days only using digitals. Mine went from 1-2 weeks to 3 weeks plus in 7 days so try not to panic. x


----------



## kmwilletts

Thanks Nite, Mamaspath, Ready & Sap :) It's been exciting but I also had scares along the way. I wanted to definitely pop by to share, I had bleeding several times in conjunction with intense cramping from around 12.5 weeks all the way to 15.5 weeks roughly, and everything has turned out A-OK so far, no idea what caused the bleeds at all though

Really got my fingers crossed for you Ready! I'm not sure about numbers either myself, but I do know the ranges can be pretty ridiculous in difference, below is some info I found on the levels. I really hope these next two weeks fly by for you and that you get your scan and everything is going smoothly :)
3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7,650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml 
Postmenopausal: <9.5 mIU/ml

Mamaspath: Good luck with the SMEP! It worked awesome for us when we tried it. Will you be using the Instead cups to keep everything "in"? We did and it was success for us, I sure hope it works out for you too!
:


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> I just feel like it should be blazing right now but maybe that's from looking at too many tests from others. I need to stop obsessing and just let it be. I'm sure I gave you this advice last week didn't I Nite? haha Oh what's that? Maybe take my own advice? Right got it!:thumbup:

Exactly! Why are we so incredibly bad about taking our own advice? I guess that's why we have each other. To keep supporting through thick and thin and bouncing advice off each other :hugs:


----------



## kmwilletts

Ready, Babyjo is totally right, I agree that line on the second test is DEFINITELY darker. When I first started doing my tests they were not as dark as I had hoped they would be when I was "allowed" to test, it took around a week-week and a half for them to actually darken up to what I thought they should be.

One thing I bought because I was of course paranoid and concerned with numbers and whatnot (I believe we all are, especially in the early stages!!!) early-pregnancy-tests.com has an HCG level test now. Its like 5 tests in one, and it tells you the level-range you are in, it was pretty cool. :) Good luck, and you are right, try not to stress , however hard that may be to do!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Again thanks ladies and sorry for stealing all the time on the thread today, just having a minor panic attack. 
Things to do today:
1. Stop panicking
2. Stop obsessing
3. Stop peeing on things
4. Stop googling (this goes with no. 2)
5. Take my own damn advice to enjoy every moment that I am pg even if it's just for today!


----------



## babyjo

Kmwilletts how did you cope with the stress of bleeding/cramping after the "safety" of 12 weeks! That must have been awful! What a fine mango :)

I had my scan earlier than expected today. It was awesome but the photo they left us with wasn't great but I cant believe how far its gone from a ball of cells to this. My due date is now 8 days ahead of the original date given to me.
First scan pick was 5 weeks after LMP but heartbeat was seen flickering away and second was todays with its hand behind its head chillin.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0357.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0370.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmwilletts

Aww Babyjo, thats an adorable pic :D And hey, awesome to be a full week and a bit ahead of your due date!! The earlier the better! haha :)

Honestly, as far as dealing with the cramping etc, when it first started, I thought it was happening all over again. I cried and cried and then kind of went numb. The sucky part was I had not told ANYONE besides DH about the pregnancy, as we wanted to wait a while to tell anyone. I ended up having to call my Mom and tell her I might have been miscarrying, because the cramping combined with bright red blood didn't appear too good. She drove me to an ER and they said I was not actively miscarrying, and that was a good sign to me, and they also booked me in for an emergency ultrasound a few days later and I got to see the baby kicking away. Made me feel much better about it :) The bleeding subsided, then cramping etc began a week later, and then again a week after that. Ended up having another ultrasound and nothing was found to be wrong. So I am just really happy and incredibly grateful that it has turned out alright so far :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Km I may look in to that! Thanks for letting me know.

OMG babyjo, sooo adorable! I'm going to call boy on that. Baby is way too chilled and relaxed to be a girl. haha


----------



## Nitengale

Km you are one strong lady. Glad everything is fine.

Babyjo that is such a sweet scan of your baby! Congrats!!

Ready: everything will be fine! Enjoy this time...soon you will be feeling symptoms right an left.


----------



## lomelly

don't trust those clearblue conception indicators, they're crap!!! hope your blood test results come back ASAP, I know how much it sucks waiting for them... it's so hard not to panick or stress, but taking it one day at a time will help you through those dreaded 12 weeks..

babyjo, aborable pic!! I'm gonna be different and call girl on that one :haha:

nite, how's the sickness coming along?? it really does suck when we get what we wish for :haha:

km, you're almost halfway!! wow!!! very exciting!


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly the sickness is aweful. And gets worse as the hours of the day roll by. It's 9pm and finally got the kiddos to sleep. Time to pass out...at least I'm not nauseas when I'm sleeping.


----------



## babyjo

Nit- I know exactly how you feel! It totally ruined my entire first tri as I had no energy for anything and you just feel rotten. Just remember it does get better- that's what kept me going! I tried everything- I still wear sea bands in the hope it will help. I hope it doesnt last long for you. x


----------



## sapphire1

Aww babyjo, what an adorable scan pic :cloud9:

How scary km, so glad that everything is fine :hugs:

Ready, go get a hobby that doesn't involve peeing on things :haha: Those frers show great progression - I know it's hard not to worry but you have to remember that worrying or not worrying will yield the same outcome - and it's a lot more pleasant not to worry :hugs: (I would totally not take this advice either btw :dohh:)

Nite, please get a fruity ticker :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-sorry you are feeling so terrible! I hope I don't get ms b/c I'm a really crabby sick person. I had a wave of it this am but not sure if it was ms or low blood sugar.

SAP-you are right though. I need to occupy myself with something else. My dh called my mom yesterday b/c he was worried about me. I wasn't super happy after I talked to the dr. I need to focus on other things rather than this. We are going away tomorrow for the wknd with my sister and her family and my dad and his family so that would occupy me for a while. If I disappear that's why.

Happy 13 wks Babyjo!


----------



## Nitengale

Ok finally got a fruity ticker:haha:

ONE MORE DAY!


----------



## babyjo

Nice blueberry Nit..... I do find it funny how they relate the size to food!

Ready- enjoy your weekend. I went away a couple of times very early on and it really helps taking your mind off stuff.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay for blueberries!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite can't wait to hear about your appt. Update when u can. 
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## lomelly

Hehe you're a fruit now, nite :p how's the sickness coming??

Ready, that will be a nice relaxing distraction for you. Unfortunately I'm getting distracted with work.... I got a giant box of diapers today at Walmart for $35, that's actually my first real baby buy lol (besides a $2 soother)

13 weeks babyjo!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Looking forward to an update Nite! And yay for blueberries!

Hope you're feeling ok today Ready :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

I wish I could say I wasn't nervous but i am. Good thing I have to volunteer at my sons school for a couple hours before. I was so excited and couldn't wait till today and now I am freaked out. I really hope that it is good news.


----------



## lomelly

totally understandable, nite. I was a nervous mess going into my first scan. I'm sure you'll see a healthy bean!


----------



## Nitengale

Baby is measuring 7w and 1d with a beautiful heartbeat! I am so relieved. They pushed me a few days later than I thought but they said everything looked good.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 7w 1d.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lomelly

woohoo!!! hellooooooo little bean!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## babyjo

Yay nit! Glad it went well! x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's amazing nite!


----------



## sapphire1

Aw Nite, fantastic news! Hello little blueberry :)


----------



## Nitengale

How are you ladies doing? I am really sick, started yesterday. I have a horrible head cold. I also can't remember my last good night of sleep which I am sure is not helping. Hope I can get some rest.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Sorry you're feeling rotten Nite. Hope you feel better and can get some rest soon x x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry you're feeling poopy Nite! I hear ya on the lack of sleeping. I seem to be really restless and have been for about a week or so. I wake up exhausted, spend all day exhausted and fall asleep by 9 but then toss and turn all night. I don't know what's going on. 

Nite I'm going to wish you a happy 8 weeks cuz I'm sure by next scan bean will have caught back up!

Lomelly you are getting closer to knowing if you have a little boy or girl in there!! So exciting!!!!!

Hi Sap! Hope you're doing well honey?

AFM-like I said I'm exhausted and my tata's hurt. Other than than not much going on. 12 days until my scan. I'm nervous, excited, anxious, paranoid...you name it!


----------



## lomelly

sounds like you have some good symptoms there, ready! I won't find out gender until June 5th :( have to have my full anatomy scan first, then have OB appt, and THEN I could have the private gender scan... except they were super booked. 

nite, hope that cold goes away soon! sorry you feel so poopy.

need an update from you too, sap :)


----------



## Nitengale

I feel even worse today. I think this is one of the worse colds I have ever had. It's made my exhaustion and other pregnancy symptoms even worse. Sorry for the complaining but it's getting rough. :cry:

Hope you guys are doing much better! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

love the scan nite!

just checkin in.........trying hard for a bfp here! :)


----------



## Nitengale

Get that man in bed!!!:haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly happy 18 wks, Lo is a sweet potato! Can you feel any movement? 

Mammas-what nite said!


----------



## lomelly

Mammas... :sex: :sex: :sex: !! 

Nite, feeling any better today??

Thanks ready, I don't think I've felt any movement. I felt a bit of a poke at 4am the other day when I was up but I'm not sure if that was it... Getting impatient here :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-after you eat, lie down and see if you feel bubbles or gas-like sensations in your belly. That is what it first feels like b/c bean is still so small. This is when the part of pg begins. Do you have a bump yet?

My hcg levels almost tripled from Tues to Thurs of last week so I'm feeling a bit better about that. My sx are sporadic right now. I wake up and my tata's are hardly sore but then by the end of the day they are pulsating. I have the nasty veins that popped up on the wknd and my nips seem to have grown. I have random little bouts of nausea that really just feels like I need to throw up but I won't. Yesterday I had about an hour where I felt totally hungover! Oh and I'm freakin exhausted but can't seem to get a good night's sleep. I'm not complaining just pointing things out:haha:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Nite, hope you feel better soon!

Great news on your numbers Ready :) Good symptoms too!

Aww Lomelly, exciting! I didn't feel movement til quite late with Holly - aound 23 weeks. The bubbles sensation is weird lol.

Go Mammaspath! :sex:


----------



## kmwilletts

Mama- Good luck with getting your BFP!!! :D

Ready - That is awesome news about your numbers tripling!! Woo hoo! :D 

Lomelly - You probably were feeling the baby with that poke :) My feelings started really early with this (but I have 2 kids already, so I also remember what it was like so was able to determine those were the sensations pretty early on) as it stands now, movement is getting more consistent and easy to define day by day. Especially during the middle of a meal or when I'm laying or sitting down, that's when I feel it best. 

Nite- Sorry about your head cold! I had one too earlier in my pregnancy and it sucked! On top of being nauseous and exhausted, having a cold that usually wouldn't seem like a huge deal can definitely drag you down. Here's hoping it goes away quickly!!!


----------



## lomelly

Sap, it's nice to hear your experience!! I feel like I should feel it by now but I guess everyone is different.

Kmwill, I will try that, hope I get something!!

Ready, amazing about the Hcg!! Your symptoms sound very promising, it will get more consistent as time goes on.

Afm... No real belly :( I mean I'm a bit more rounded out and poking out at the bottom but I haven't popped out yet. Probably doesn't help that I'm so tall... Hope in a few weeks it gets bigger!


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks for the loving words guys! :hugs::hugs:

I'm feeling a little better. Still feel quesy most of the time...just this yuck in my tummy that lingers and lingers.... Sleeping sucks. Feeling too uncomfortable. This happen with DD, slept horrible the whole pregnancy then by the time I had her I was EXHAUSTED. 

Ready: :thumbup: triple congrats! :haha:

Lomelly: sorry its gonna take so long to figure out gender, that is frustrating. You are so patient.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm glad you are feeling somewhat better Nite! I have been sleeping like crap too, what is the deal? I wake up and then can't fall back asleep. Last night (or this am) I was up from 3am until 5am and then dh alarm went off at 5:30...booooo!!! And I have been having yucky tummy feelings here and there but nothing consistent but that could just be what I'm eating.
Ok so I need some reassurance or a slap in the face. Yesterday and today my boobs have been less sore than the past week. I'm terrified my hcg is dropping and I'm going to m/c. I have dh and my mom telling me to just relax and I feel the more they say that the more on edge I'm getting. I have 10 days until my scan and am petrified that I'm going to m/c before or go and there is nothing in my uterus. Have I mentioned I would like to just skip the next 2 months? Ok enough whining!
How is everyone else?
Sap-any news on dh?


----------



## Nitengale

Ready I am here to give you both reassurance and a slap in the face. There will be a baby with a beating heart at your next scan. Your symptoms and hcg are right on. Symptoms come and go and change. Remember that some peoone dont get any symptoms even if they had them with other pregnancies. Your hcg trippling is amazing. You need to have faith in this little seed, that IS your baby. Stop dooming it. Now I know nothing that I say will probably make you feel better since PAL is so hard, but hopefully as the days pass on you will become more secure. It will be bettor you and lil seedling who is growing more everyday.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Now if only I could take my own advice.:haha:
So as you guys know I measured three days behind if i go by my LMP. So I went to my FF chart from my bfp month and it says that I ov on day 17 not day 14. I am relieved, the Dr scanning me told me not to worry (ya right) because when they go by LMP they are measuring as if you always have a 28 day cycle. Which I don't. Anyways just thinking that that could totally be why I was three days off. 



Sap, lomelly, Km, & Mamma how you doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks for the slap in the face Nite, I needed that! lol
As far as the scans go (especially early on) they can be as much as 2 wks off either way. Since you saw the hb you don't have much to worry about. It probably will change again when you go for the next. Oh the things we find to worry about! It could drive a person to :wine:...oh wait, can't do that.


----------



## lomelly

Ready, my boobs didn't hurt consistently till after 6-7 weeks, you've got nothing to worry about, not with that Hcg tripling! :flower:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Ready. Symptoms come and go all the time, they'll be back with a vengeance soon!

Ooh Nite, a raspberry :)

Lomelly, you'll just 'pop' one day and wonder where the bump came from!

AFM, things are still the same really. Nothing to report lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay for raspberries! 
Sending you:hugs: SAP!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ok, I'm going to start out by telling you all that YES I DO HAVE A PROBLEM! There I said it. I peed on yet another stick b/c Mon I took a cb digi and it said 2-3 weeks and so I panicked b/c my boob pain had lessened so much. I had bought a 2 pack and used the other today. 3+ wks came up in less than a min with the conception indicator as well and worst case scenario based on my hcg from last thurs is that it's doubling every 48 hrs. I'm going to try to relax now and just enjoy it! (emphasis on try...lol)
Happy Friday everyone!!!!


----------



## lomelly

yea those conception indicators are a blessing and a curse... I bought one too, but was afraid to use it :haha:

BnB is not cooperating with me!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya what is going on with this site? I tried uploading the pic but it wouldn't let me and the smileys don't work. Very annoying! Feel anything yet?


----------



## Nitengale

Ya this site it doing all kinds of things. Ready everything sounds really good. ENJOY this weekend and this pregnancy. Pretty soon you will feel like crap. Lol

I still have a nasty cold. I'm pretty sure it is still lingering because my immune system is down during pregnancy. I've been feeling sooo icky in my stomach in the afternoons right up until bedtime. Petty much the only time I don't feel some morning sickness is in the morning. Haha. And here is some TMI...I'm warning you...I have been bleeding with bowel movements from the the moment I got my bfp. Then I always have to check if the blood is from my lady parts or from the errr.... you know. This happened some with DD too. Annoying.


----------



## lomelly

Still no movement ready, and have yet to pop :( site was being really annoying earlier seems okay now.

Nite, sounds like a hemmoroid.. I had one very early on also :/ not fun. Bet you wish you hadn't asked for the sickness huh? :haha: I asked myself why I wanted it all the time... Means good though!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Ladies!
How is everyone doing today? How was the weekend?
I had my sil shower which was fine. She looks great and is nervous as hell! lol MIL wasn't too bad and luckily no one asked me anything. 
5 days left until my scan! Woop woop!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: that is great and your scan is sooo close. Happy the shower was not too stressful. 
I had a family packed weekend. I'm doing pretty good good just wish I had more energy during the day....I'm really slacking on things I used to get done. But as I remember the 2nd tri I had lots of energy, hope it is the same around this time. 

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hear ya on the no energy Nite. I wake up tired, feel exhausted all day and drag myself around in the evening. I just feel like I could sleep for weeks but then I try to sleep and toss and turn. It's sooooo freakin irritating but I don't want to complain as I remember ttc and hearing people complain about their symptoms and all I wanted was to be in their shoes. I'll take all of the symptoms my body throws my way as a blessing. 
Happy 9 wks Nite!


----------



## Nitengale

Ya, I complain but really I'm happy that I am feeling symptoms. So DH made a good move yesterday. Including some little gifts for me for Mothers Day he also bought some newborn stuff for the baby. I cried and lost it, so sweet. In fact I am crying so easily at anything sentimental really, at least once a day.:haha:


----------



## lomelly

nite, that was so sweet of DH.. happy 9 weeks! and symptoms are awesome!!

ready, glad the shower went well, bet you feel much better going to one now that you're preggers!! woo hoo scan on friday!!!

I have another 8 days till my scan... time goes sooooo sloooowww doesn't it???


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-dh sounds like a keeper! That is too sweet. I have been crying for no apparent reason. On Fri I just broke out in tears and couldn't stop for about 10 mins. It makes me feel foolish but I have cried every day since then. 
Lomelly-happy 19wks, so close to half way there and your scan. Is this going to be the gender scan? I'm nervous about my scan, terrified actually. Here's to hoping all is well! 
Sap-how r u honey?


----------



## Nitengale

Glad I'm not the only one tearing up. It's pretty funny actually, the other say I dropped the glass top to my wedding cake holder and it shattered. I tried to keep cool but two seconds later I was sweeping it up and balling like a baby :cry: for every bad thing that has ever happened to me... :haha: Talk about being emotional. Good thing I was home alone otherwise DH would probably be laughing at me. 

Lomelly your appointment will be here before you know it. Can't wait to find out the gender.

Ready you will feel so much better after your scan, I know it is stressful leading up to it though. 

I have my actual check-in, bloodwork, etc. appointment this Friday the 18th. The last appointment was just scan only.

Sap, mammaspath, how's it going?


----------



## mammaspath

checking in!!! IM STILL HERE nice to see everyone is doing well!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammas-this is going to be your month! When are you going to test?

Lomelly-time is really dragging now! I'm not picking apart every symptom (or lack there of) which has decreased my stress huge! I can't wait to get to 20 wks to find out what this LO is. DH is so cute (and clueless) but he asked last night if we would find out what the sex is on Sat. I told him we are purely looking for bean to be in the right spot and with a hb, not too much else to be seen at this point. We go back June 14 for another scan so by that time I will be 10 wks so LO should be swimming around in there. So exciting!
Nite-I start crying when I'm not doing anything or thinking about anything. I feel like a fool and DH is starting to really wonder about the whole pregnancy thing. Last year I bought him the "Dude's guide to Pregnancy" and so I told him to pull it out again and read it. He just thinks I'm crazy but I keep explaining I can't control it.


----------



## sapphire1

Hey girls :) I had to chuckle at Nite and Ready being all emotional, I was exactly the same when preggo with Holly. Literally everything would make me burst into tears, and I'm not normally a cryer.

Not long til your scans now Ready and Lomelly! Nite, good luck for your appt on Fri!

Lots of :dust: to you Mammaspath, not long til testing. I hope all that smepping has paid off!

AFM, no change really. DH still being a shit :nope:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Boo for Dh SAP! Dh and I have gotten in to it a few times the last couple of weeks and its not been fun. I'm super emotional and stressed that this pg won't last and he doesn't understand why. Sometimes they are worse than children.


----------



## Nitengale

Sap, I am so sorry you are going through this. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## sapphire1

Happy 9 weeks Nite - it's olive week :)


----------



## mammaspath

so its almost testing time for me!


----------



## Nitengale

mammaspath said:


> so its almost testing time for me!

I am over the moon excited for you Mamma! :happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mammaspath said:


> so its almost testing time for me!

:test::test::bfp::bfp::test::test::bfp::bfp::test::test::bfp::bfp::dust:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

MMMMMmmmmmm olives! lol
So I'm trying to be calm and cool but on the inside I'm freakin out! My scan is tomorrow am and I'm getting soooo nervous. I've had no dreams (maybe my subconscious is protecting me from insanity?) and no bad feelings but I can't help but feel anxious. I'm so totally nuts I peed on a dollar store test yesterday! Why? What does it tell me? Not a thing other than the line was there and dark before it got to the control line. So dumb but that's where I'm at right now...flippin my lid!](*,)
Happy Friday! 
Lomelly-happy long weekend!!:happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

Test Mammaspath!

GL for the scan tomorrow Ready, hope you get some pics of lil sweetpea for us :)


----------



## lomelly

I'm sure your scan will be fine tomorrow, ready! The first one is always the hardest (I've found anyways). I'm sure you will see a little heart beat in there! Happy long weekend!

:hugs: to you sap, why are men such tools sometimes?!?

Test soon mammaspath! Fx'd for you!

Nite, any appointments coming up??


----------



## Nitengale

Just got back from my appointment, heard baby's heart beat again...I'm so in love! Everything seems to be going okay. The doctor was hesitant to use the Doppler on me at 9 weeks Incase we couldn't hear anything, she didn't want to worry me. But pretty much the second she put it on my tummy we heard lil ones heart beating away. :cloud9: next appointment won't be till around week 18 when we will do a gender scan.

Sap: I'm sorry he is not being nice, I hope you know I'm here if you need to vent.

Ready: your appointment is going to go well and it's very normal to be anxious...BUT pretty soon you won't be because you will see lil one's heart beat.

Lomelly: what day is your scan again?

Mamma: test test test!!!! I got my positive at 9dpo both times.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Aw nite that is awesome! My friend has a doppler that she is going to loan me to keep me (in)sane. I'm hoping all goes well tomorrow, I'm trying not to think about it too much. Leave the stress for right before. It's at 10 est so it won't leave all day to worry. Dh is so excited to tell his family and friends he might explode. We will tell my ds first. Ahhhhhh so nervous!


----------



## sapphire1

Aw Nite, thats fantastic :cloud9:

GL Ready, looking forward to hearing some great news!

Hope you're well Lomelly, wanna see some bump pics soon :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm getting ready to go and feel like I'm going to throw up and I'm pretty sure its not ms.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

All went well, saw baby and heartbeat. It is such a relief. It put me back a few days but I know its early and the next scan will be more accurate. That is in 3.5 weeks.


----------



## sapphire1

Aww fantastic news Ready, I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## lomelly

great news ready!!! a few days back isn't bad, little bean could have just implanted later! good to hear all is well! :happydance:


----------



## Nitengale

Yay Ready! They put me back a few days too if you remember. My doc said that's sooo normal. So happy for you,now you can relax more!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies, I'm definitely relieved. I know the scan will be a different gestational age so I'm not concerned. My due date with my son changed each scan I had. I was just happy to have a strong hb. The pic of the baby is strange looking, its nothing that I have seen on images of scans but hopefully its nothing to be concerned about. I have an appt to see my Dr on the 24th so maybe she can give me some insight. 
I hope everyone is having a great wknd!


----------



## mammaspath

<---------------guess who hasn't tested............but im going to!!!!

i was gonna test tonight...worth it???

im just feeling kinda nausous tonight..........hmm


----------



## mammaspath

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Line came up in 30secs or less and its pink irl......just can't get a good pic!!
 



Attached Files:







preggo2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mammaspath

just trying to get a good pic posted
 



Attached Files:







preggo5.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadynWaiting

You can totally see it! Yay Mammas! Soooo soooo excited for you!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lomelly

Yay mammaspath!!! I can see it on my phone, faint but definitely a BFP!!! :happydance: congrats!!!

Afm I'm having my insides kicked lol I went from hardly a flutter to full on kicks. DH was even able to feel them from the outside cause they're so strong. Theyve been very active!


----------



## Nitengale

Yay Mammaspath! I see it! I see it! You did it!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly: that must be so lovely to feel the kicks finally!! I can't wait!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly isn't that best ever? This is when u really feel pregnant! Fun fun fun !


----------



## mammaspath

im so looking foward to be where lomelly is!! 

so the only real symptoms i have is being tired and slight nausea from time to time........um last pregnancy i was sicker than i dog .............ugh now i know what everyone is talking about.......being scared and all!!!


----------



## mammaspath

nite - i posted in our original thread......toldem i was re-preggo......haha
let them know that everyone besides faith was back in the game..........
tried to get ahold of her....dunno what she is up to! however im feeling so blessed!


----------



## lomelly

you will be there before you know it, mammas! it's so early that symptoms may not kick in for a few weeks yet. I had nothing till 6 weeks.

thanks nite and ready, it feels so cool! about a week ago I got what could have been flutters, but couldn't tell if it was gas or not. then about 5 days ago I got popping sensations. over the last 3 days LO has been kicking the crap out of me :haha: I won't complain, it doesn't hurt, it's just a nice little reminder!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly baby must have had a good growth spurt! As crazy as it sounds the more movement I felt, with every I grew more in love with my boy...until about 37 weeks when it felt like he might kick right through my stomach lol. It truly is an amazing thing and can't wait to get there. I have a good 3 months to go...man that sounds like ages! Is your scan this week? 
Mammas-i would love to give you some sound advice on how to not be scared shitless and enjoy every minute but I'm crap at it myself. I do feel better seeing the heartbeat but I know ill be anxious until the next scan in 3 wks. Will you have an early scan and bloodwork done?


----------



## mammaspath

since ive had my tubes untied......i have to be closely monitored for eptopic......so im calling the doctor this morning.......i have to have hcg testing done and then a scan at 6 weeks 8 weeks and 12 and 20.........im not crampy at all today so thats a good sign :)


----------



## sapphire1

Aw Mammaspath, congratulations! :happydance: That SMEPing sure seems to work! GL with your apts.

Lomelly, it's lovely to feel LO isn't it :cloud9:

Ready, Nite, hope you girls are well. Nite, what's going on with your tickers lol :haha:


----------



## Elhaym

Yay, congrats on your BFP mammaspath! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing OK x


----------



## Nitengale

I have been sooo exhausted, it's really getting to me. I'm not exaggerating when I say that I have never been this tired in my life. Ugh, it is making it so hard to get things done. It's kind of depressing... You ladies have any advice for me? Do I need to bite the bullet and have some caffeine. Haven't had any yet this pregnancy. Even my vitamin B tablets aren't helping.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-I get what you are talking about. I wake up and feel like I need to go to bed, I'm falling asleep when we are driving places and I look like I haven't slept in weeks. I def was not like this when I was pg with ds. 1 cup of coffee is going to harm anything if that's what will give you a boost. I have had reg headaches and the dr said that a cup of coffee may help that. Happy 10 wks...you've got a prune in there! A question for you-do you show earlier if you've had kids at all or had them within the past couple of years? My son is 8 so my uterus is def back to where it was (I think) but I'm just wondering if that applies to everyone that has been pg before.
Mammas-that's good that they will monitor you like that. Having my ectopic has prompted my dr to monitor me closely. If not I would still be waiting to see LO but now I can rest a little easier knowing there is a strong HB in there. 
Sap-how ya doin girlie?:wave:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-that was supposed to say isn't going to harm anything (re:caffeine)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My bean
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sapphire1

No advice really Nite, I found that the tiredness lifted when I was out of 1st tri. A little bit of caffeine won't harm. I did sometimes go over the limit when I was preggo with Holly, and she was on the small side (6lb 15) so I was worried it was because of that.

Not sure Ready, I think you show sooner on a subsequent pregnancy regardless of when you had your last LO.

AFM, no change. Had a sad week last week, as 2 of my friends announced their 2nd pregnancies within days of each other. I'm surrounded lol. My situation won't change, I just have to get used to it. So I'm focussing on good stuff instead of dwelling on the bad :)


----------



## sapphire1

Crossed posts! Aww Ready :cloud9:


----------



## mammaspath

love the pic ready - im so excited for you!!


----------



## lomelly

what a cute little bean, ready! I will upload my pic shortly.. he/she looks absolutely perfect! 

nite, I think you can have a bit of caffeine. I've had a few cans of coke here and there (a few a week) and nothing bad has come from it. I hope the tiredness goes away sooner rather than later!

I had my anatomy scan today.. and I saw something I shouldn't have seen because DH wanted to be there for it.. but when she was showing me the baby at the end, she flashed on the potty shot and there was obviously a penis there :haha: I feel so bad but I have kept on like I don't know at all. Very happy for our baby boy!


----------



## lomelly

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/6c1ae239.jpg


----------



## Nitengale

*LOMELLY WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BABY BOY YOU HAVE THERE!*:happydance::happydance:


READY: YOUR BEAN IS PERFECT!!:flower:


Sap: Sorry you had a crap week. Im sure these threads are cruel too. You are such a wonderful support to all of us. I really hope that things look up for you soon. I have been praying for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs:

Ready: On the topic of 2nd time around baby bumps: I have heard most people say that they showed quicker with the 2nd. I am already "obviously" fat/pregnant looking and Im not big to begin with. (DD is 6) Of course some of it is still bloat, it never went away after my bfp, but oh well.


----------



## sapphire1

Lomelly, just gorgeous! :cloud9: Don't go buying blue stuff though, lots of people mistaken the cord for a penis :haha: The way I always remember it, is boy looks like a turtle, and girl looks like a hamburger :haha:

I don't find these threads hard tbh. All you girls have been through the heartbreak of MC, and I'm over the moon for every single one of you. I'm lucky that I have been blessed with a daughter already, so I can join in the preggo talk and support you all, as I know you'd support me :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

OMG Lomelly...a BOY!!!!! Boys are awesome (albeit a little gross at times-they love bodily functions) and so much fun. That is so so exciting!:happydance: He's sooooo cute!

Sap-you are great to support us with all that you are going through and know that we are here for you whenever you need to vent. I went through a similar thing with my DS's father and was just so grateful that I had my boy even if I never had more. And here I am 9 yrs later getting back in to diapers and sleepless nights. Your light is at the end of the tunnel and only you can determine how long it will take to get there. :hugs:

Nite-if you find anything that gives you a little pep let me know cuz I'm struggling from 11am on to keep my eyes open. And then I get headaches cuz I'm tired and my eyes are hurting. :cry: I think I said I wasn't going to complain about things?? Didn't stay true to that for long. Sorry girls!

Mammas-can't wait to see your scan pic in a couple of weeks!


----------



## mammaspath

lomelly!!!!! omygoodness! how awesome! im so excited!
hi sap, nite, and ready!


----------



## lomelly

Thanks ladies :)

Hehe sap, there was no mistaking those boy bits... She showed from underneath (bum shot) and you could see it.... I had a little giggle and asked "is that a penis??" she also said he was one of the most active babies she had seen, took her a bit longer to do measurements. How are you doing with DH, sap??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly your boy is a cantaloupe! You are more than halfway. Have you popped out at all?


----------



## lomelly

Yea I think I have.. Let me upload the 20 week bump shot (well its 19w5d technically :haha: )


----------



## lomelly

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/12bc459b.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya I would def say that you have! Looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly Woohoo! What a cute bump you got there!

:hi: Mamma, Ready & Sap!

I am having the most realistic nightmares. They have been playing on my worst case scenario fears. Is it the hormones? I am hyperventilating throughout them too. Sometimes just in the dream, even though it feels real and sometimes in for real and my DH has to eke me up.


----------



## sapphire1

Aww Lomelly, such a gorgeous bump! Yay for blue! :happydance:

:hugs: Nite. It probably is the hormones, they say you have very vivid dreams during pregnancy. I hope they ease soon.

Things with DH are the same really, no change to report!


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Lomelly Woohoo! What a cute bump you got there!
> 
> :hi: Mamma, Ready & Sap!
> 
> I am having the most realistic nightmares. They have been playing on my worst case scenario fears. Is it the hormones? I am hyperventilating throughout them too. Sometimes just in the dream, even though it feels real and sometimes in for real and my DH has to eke me up.

worst nightmares ever here too!!!!


----------



## Nitengale

So my doctors office calls me today and says they are training some student to do an ultrasound and would I like to volunteer. And I said ABSOLUTELY! So I got to see the baby moving all around. So cute! It looks like a baby now!!!!! So cute. The placenta is forming and I was measured by four students around 10w4d and four other students measured me at 10w6d. Doctor also measured me at 10w6d. Anyways DH was able to go with me which was so nice. I got two pictures that I will try to upload by they do not do it justice. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Nitengale

On the first pic baby is laying on its side and on the second pic you can see baby's feet sticking up :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 10w6d.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> So my doctors office calls me today and says they are training some student to do an ultrasound and would I like to volunteer. And I said ABSOLUTELY! So I got to see the baby moving all around. So cute! It looks like a baby now!!!!! So cute. The placenta is forming and I was measured by four students around 10w4d and four other students measured me at 10w6d. Doctor also measured me at 10w6d. Anyways DH was able to go with me which was so nice. I got two pictures that I will try to upload by they do not do it justice. :cloud9::cloud9:

uh lucky............:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lomelly

looking very cute, nite! it's amazing how they go from a blob to a little baby so fast!! sooo jealous of your scan :haha: I also got crazy vivid nightmares during first tri, I think DH had to wake me up a few times because I was sobbing/yelping..

how you feeling, mammas??

ready, people can actually tell now!! I don't feel like a fraud anymore lol I was so flat up until about 15 weeks


----------



## mammaspath

other than i can't sleep ever!!!! im doing okay.........doctor appt today! yay!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ah Nite, so sweet! My next scan in 3 wks will be around that time, I'm glad it will look like a baby. I'm going to take my DS in with us so he can see too (he's soooo excited). 

Mammas-is your appt to check hcg? Are they quick to give results? Can't wait to hear about it. 

Lomelly-I remember being pg with ds and finding out later that ppl were wondering what was with my weight gain b/c it didn't look like I had a bump it looked like I was drinking too much beer. Haha. But as soon as I popped I didn't hide it! I showed that little beauty off. 

Sap-does it feel like you and DH are living like roommates (and please disregard if you feel like it's none of my business)? That's how it felt to me with DS father until I couldn't deal with it any more and asked him to leave. I really didn't want to be with him and he was more hassle than anything. Plus he didn't help with DS at all. It got pretty ugly between us b/c he is/was super immature and just made it ridiculous. I hope for you and Holly you are doing everything to stay healthy (physically & emotionally).:hug:

AFM-last night I was taking DS up to bed and had this terrible urge to throw up so I ran down to the bathroom and started dry heaving and he's asking if I'm ok and what's wrong (he's a sensitive little soul) and my DH was telling him it's ok, it happens to some woman when they are pg and to be thankful that he is a boy. lol So then I go back up and lie down and my DS is scurring around. Well doesn't he go and empty his garbage can from his room in the garbage downstairs, puts a plastic bag in it and puts it by the side of my bed. He's 8! OMG I love him to bits!!! He's going to be such an amazing older brother. 
PS-Why am I feeling sick after I eat? I pictured m/s differently.


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: You DS sounds like such a sweetheart. That melted my heart! My DD's Father and I separated for the same reasons. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Although he doesn't even make divorce easy. Oh well life is much better now. 

Lomelly: when does your OH get to find out the gender? Must be hard to keep it a secret. 

Mamma: I am having sleeping issues too. No fun! Can't wait to hear about your appointment. 

AFM: i can't for the life of me such in my stomach anymore so it def looks like i am more pregnant than I am. Although my doc said that I would be showing earlier as my body already knows what to do and how to "move" things around. My DH is making fun of my because I am constantly breathing hard. :haha: Its from a combination of ms all day long and exhaustion. We are going camping this weekend with the kids and some other family member. I think its going to be rough on me but ill try and be a good sport. But the constant peeing is not going to be fun in the wilderness, especially at night. :nope:


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!

well i went in for my appt today..........all they did was send me to the lab for a blood draw........stat order......my hcg 12dpo is 200........is that ok????
im wasn't due for my period until the 26 so?????

sap - dear lord my prayers go out to you!

nite - good luck with the camping adventure!

ready.......i saw your hcg numbers.........were you worried at all?

um so my sonogram is june1st at 10:40.......mark your calendars ladies!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Aww Nite, those pics are just adorable! :cloud9:

Your DS sounds like such a sweetheart Ready, he'll be an amazing big brother!

Mamma, your levels sound perfect, this is a guide to what they should be. Not too long til your scan, exciting!

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml

Lomelly, hope you're well.

AFM, aside from the fact that we have no physical connection, DH and I are not a whole lot different to how we always were. He works away for a week at a time, so I was spending a lot of time on my own anyway. We're planning on moving back together full time soon, so I'll see if that makes a difference. Our troubles only started once he started working away.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-that worries me that you are somewhat showing already as I was hoping it would be months before that happened(for me, not you lol). I guess it doesn't matter how long ago you were last pg your body just knows what to do. I don't want to look pg before I tell my boss, that wouldn't be good. Good luck with this wknd and happy long wknd!!

Mammas-the initial draw I was worried about b/c I saw all of these other girls with numbers in the hundreds and thousands but it almost tripled so that's all that matters. I saw my dr yesterday for a follow up of the u/s and she asked if I wanted another hcg check and I said no thanks it's just added stress and I've already seen the hb so what would it really tell me. I have another scan June 14 so hopefully all will be well with that one. I put my hcg numbers on my signature so ppl that have lower numbers can see that it's not the total but the progression that is important. I think your number is great for 12dpo. When do you go back for another?

Sap-I don't think it's healthy for any marriage to spend that kind of time apart. You get used to being w/o the other and then can find reasons why it's better to stay apart. My sis and bro-in-law went through this last yr as he was in police college for 3 months so he would only be home on wknds. It was a massive struggle for them and she was thinking divorce (together 11 yrs at this time) and he was acting like a single guy. Marriage has to be worked on daily and communication needs to be constant. DH and I go to counselling every so often to prevent possible future happenings and how to keep the communication strong and to develop strategies to deal with conflicts that may pop up. I didn't want to wait 5-10 yrs down the rd where things are so bad that divorce seems like the only option. I'm sure living together full time again will really change things.

Lomelly-I want to know when dh gets to find out the gender too!

Another cute story: my youngest niece (5) whom I hadn't told I was pg (my older niece did tell her) b/c she has a real hard time not sharing exciting news comes out to my car as I arrive at my sister's yesterday (she's also my daycare provider) asks if she can see my cell phone. I ask her why and she says she wants to see the pic of the seed I have on my phone. I said "pardon, you want to see what" and she repeats again that she wants to see a pic of the seed. And so I tell her I am not following what she is asking for and she rolls her eyes and says "I know you are pg and so I want to see the pic of the seed you have". I start laughing and tell her it's not a seed it's a baby. I go in to tell my sister the story and she starts laughing and says that she had said to my niece (that was asking a million questions about it before I came) that it was about the size of a seed! hahahahaha It was toooo cute!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Holy crap! I get the award for biggest post so far today!=D&gt;


----------



## lomelly

Ready you do win for biggest post lol that was a cute story with your "seed"! Soon your seed won't look like one!!!

Mammas, my Hcg started low at 74 @ 14dpo. They were not concerned as I likely implanted late. They doubled and tripled every time after that which is the important thing. But that sounds good to start!

Sap, I hope you are right and things improve when he doesn't work so far away. Distance can do that to the best of relationships. 

Nite, good luck with camping! Let's see a bump pic! :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

happy friday girls!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I hope everyone had a great weekend?

Mammas-how are you feeling?

Nite-how was camping, or maybe you are still there as today is a holiday for you guys?

Lomelly-does DH know what you saw in the u/s?

Sap-hey girlie!:hi:

AFM-not too much going on my end. I'm sooo flipping tired I can't stand it. Normal activities are wiping me out, all I want to do is sleep. I had a rough wknd with feeling crappy. I had waves of m/s Fri-Sun all day long but seem o be ok right now. I just feel weak and lightheaded which I do remember feeling like this with my son. But I'm not complaining!!:dohh:


----------



## lomelly

Ready, no he doesn't know what I saw... It's my secret :haha: glad that you're getting symptoms so strongly, it sucks but it's a great sign.

Been MIA because I've been knocked on my ass by the cold from hell... Even had to leave work because I had no voice. Now it's taken up residence in my nose and sinuses... :(


----------



## mammaspath

hi ready! im doin okay for the most part.........my boobs are killing me and waves of nausea.......kinda crampy today which makes me nervous.......ugh i wish this would go away!!!!

morning to the rest of the gals!

20 weeks lomelly!!! holy canoli......halfway there!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

mammas-I had cramps up to almost 6 wks. Week 4 and 5 were all the time(I don't get AF cramps but I'm thinking this is what people say when they say their cramps were like AF cramps) and by weeks 6 there were sporadic and now I have nothing. It did make me worry but they weren't painful just yucky feeling. When I miscarried last year they were painful and had me doubled over at times (they actually felt like the beginning of labour pains). Sore boobs and feeling nausea are great though. My sx have been different each day and at different times of the day. My boobs are tender and every couple of days I get shooting pains in them or can really feel something going on. Nausea is all over the place but more than anything the lightheadedness and faintness is creeping up on me. That's how I found out I was pg with ds, I was in Vegas and almost passed out and was in bed at 8 every night. I WAS IN VEGAS FOR GOODNESS SAKE going to bed at 8!! Helloooo???? Maybe pee on a stick!! lol 

Lomelly-sorry you are not feeling well! Colds suck when they just hang around being a nuisance!

AFM-I'm going on a date with my GF to see What to Expect When Expecting tonight, has anyone seen it? Anyone reading the Fifty Shades series? Mamma Mia:blush:, makes me want to do bad things in the bedroom...or an elevator:sex:!! Hahaha


----------



## Nitengale

Happy 8 weeks Ready! I feel you on the exhaustion, I'm still feeling really yucky. Sleeping is still pretty crappy and bbs still hurt super bad. But so happy that baby is fine in there. I can't wait for second tri! 

Mamma I had the same thing with the cramps, actually I also don't get them with af usually so it was really weird, they will get less frequent don't worry. :hugs:

:hi: Sap! I'm happy you and DH are going to be able to spend more time together soon. 

Lomelly having a cold SUCKS while pregnant. So sorry, hope it fades away soon. I had mine a couple weeks ago and I think it stayed longer since my immune system was down due to pregnancy.

Camping was great but really rough. I think first tri and camping don't mis well together. Pretty happy to be home and showered and more comfortable!


----------



## mammaspath

thanks girls........needing the encouragment........4 days til my first scan!

um ready im on the second book.........holy mr. christian grey sir!!!


----------



## lomelly

I keep hearing about the fifty shades of grey series... is it really that dirty?? :haha: might have to give it a go!

nite, colds generally suck but I've realised it's even worse in pregnancy :haha: I had my OB appt yesterday and he basically told me I look like crap, and that I could have a few tylenol cold and sinus (not over doing it but 1-2 a day). I have so much nasal pressure :nope: germs should not be allowed to attack pregnant ladies.. just sayin'..

mammas, I think cramping is the norm that early on, I had a bit of it too, sometimes nothing for days then a lot in a day or two. bean is just snuggling in there :hugs:

ready, does that mean you and DH are going to go find an elevator..?? :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammas-I just started the 2nd book last night and am already 150 pages deep! And I mean DEEP!!! lol I can't read it fast enough. Can't wait to hear how the scan goes.

Nite-You are almost 12 wks...holy sh*t! Only a couple more wks and you will be in the 2nd tri which means only a little over a month or so and I will be. The first 2 wks seemed to take forever but now time seems to be moving along. I can't imagine how you made it a whole wknd in a tent, in the heat. It all sounds awful right now!

Sap-when does husband plan to come back full time?

Lomelly-you are almost a banana! How do you go from a cantaloupe to a banana? Very strange!

AFM-I am waking up each morning lightheaded, dizzy and just feeling yucky. This is about the time I started with DS (unknowingly pg) and kept saying to my sister how lightheaded I felt when I woke up. After a month of it and then passing out in Vegas she made me take a test (I was adamant that I wasn't as I had got my "period) and lo and behold 2 dark lines. So blissfully unaware and I missed the whole first tri.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I was typing as you were posting. I would definitely like to find an elevator for DH and I:sex:! Read the books:coffee:!!!! Amaaaazzzing and he is delish!


----------



## Nitengale

I'm feeling miserable. I pinched my sciatic nerve yesterday and I can barely move around. It is extremely painful. My ms starts the moment I wake up and increases until I finally fall asleep at night. Sorry for the complaining but it's been a rough week of symptoms. I really hope they ease off soon. I was already having a hard time getting things done because of my exhaustion but now with that and the pinched nerve in my back I'm totally disabled. :cry: Not having a good day. Pick me up appreciated ladies.


----------



## mammaspath

aww - big hugs..........hopefully ms tapers off in a week or two! try some yoga stretches for that sciatic nerve......it helped with my last pregnancy......same thing happened to me!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-sorry you aren't feeling great and you are in pain. I have back issues on a normal day, toss that in with being pg and its no fun. Have u seen a chiropractor? I go weekly and it keeps the bad aches away. Plus, tomorrow you enter your 13th week! Sooo close to second tri...that's reason to celebrate!

Lomelly- happy 21.wks 

Mammas- happy 5 wks!

SAP- hiya girlie!


----------



## sapphire1

Holy moly Nite - 12 weeks already! Sorry you're feeling rough hunni. I had sciatica when I was preggo with Holly, it was agony so I sympathise a lot :hugs:

Ready, I hope that icky feeling goes away soon. I keep hearing about the 50 shades of grey books - sounds like I'm missing out :lol:

Lomelly, Mammas, hope you're both well.

AFM, DH is looking for a flat for us to rent so hopefully we'll be living together full time in the next couple of months.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

sapphire1 said:


> Holy moly Nite - 12 weeks already! Sorry you're feeling rough hunni. I had sciatica when I was preggo with Holly, it was agony so I sympathise a lot :hugs:
> 
> Ready, I hope that icky feeling goes away soon. I keep hearing about the 50 shades of grey books - sounds like I'm missing out :lol:
> 
> Lomelly, Mammas, hope you're both well.
> 
> AFM, DH is looking for a flat for us to rent so hopefully we'll be living together full time in the next couple of months.

That's great Sap! New place...new start!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: that is wonderful news! :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Today my ms and fatigue is soooo much worse. I thought that it was supposed to be easing off. :haha: Seriously everyday it's getting worse. Is it supposed to get worse before it gets better. At this point as far as I can remember my symptoms are stronger than with DD. 

Hope y'all are doing okay :hugs:


----------



## kmwilletts

Nite, I had that feeling with my 2nd. The nausea got pretty intense, as did the fatigue, and I honestly remember thinking "holy man, how do people do this more than once if it feels this bad!?" and then it kind of all of a sudden got better shortly after. I just remember a short while later actually realizing I wasn't sick or super tired anymore :) It does get better!!!! :D


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you for the reply km. That is exactly what I am going through. I have two other children and I'm like can I do this again, at this point doing the dishes feels like I deserves an award. :haha: So good to hear there is a light at the end of the tunnel. How are you doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-sorry you aren't feeling better but you must be nearing the end. Placenta should be in full effect very soon and the hormones should start to drop. Mine is coming in waves with no real rhyme or reason. Yesterday I felt sooo drained I was fighting (and I'm not overexagerrating) to keep my eyes open from 2pm on and was so sick feeling. My poor son had a soccer game at 6 and I didn't know how I was going to make him dinner b/c the thought made we want to throw up. So I coached him through making eggs for himself while I laid on the couch keeping the vomit at bay. He ended up wasting 4 eggs b/c he "couldn't get them right where he could flip them like I do" so he ate a pb wrap. I felt like a horrible mother but what else do you do? I wake up feeling lightheaded, dizzy and nauseous until I can scarf down rice krispies (my one true friend right now) to hopefully feel somewhat normal until it starts again. 
AND my husband has the stupidity to say to me on the wknd that maybe I'm just bringing the symptoms on my self by thinking about it too much. I was like "wow, did you really just say that out loud?" Dumbass!!! He's not winning any points these days I can tell you that!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammas-today is scan day isn't it? Can't wait to hear the details!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks for all the support ladies, what would I do without you. 

Ready my DH is not winning many points these last few days either, actually he has lost a few. :haha: Ugh men!

I feel a little better this morning (knocking on wood right now). Last night I swear I felt so me flutters. I have not been having any gas lately so I'm pretty sure it was baby. I also had a dream I was hold the baby and he/she was perfect! FINALLY a good dream.


----------



## lomelly

Nite, it must be flutters! How exciting! But it's too bad DH is losing all those points :haha: hope the sickness eases up in the next few days... The joys of pregnancy... Lol

Ready, don't feel bad if I had a little one to look out for during this pregnancy I'm pretty sure DH would have been on his own a lot, it really is a struggle sometimes isn't it??

Sap, glad you two have a flat set up! I really hope things start looking up for you!

Mammas, scan news?? :)


----------



## Nitengale

Ya taking care of my two LO's is so hard these days, mostly due to the feeding them part. :haha: Second trimester: you get over here at at once!

Lomelly I think my DH is just used to me being the emotional backbone of the family and when he sees that I am struggling he freaks out. Haha... 

Mamma: can't wait to hear!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

so not so good news

im 5 weeks 3 days.........measured 5 weeks 4 days at us...........
doctor wanted to give me medicine to abort......there is nothing in the sac........did research it may be just to early

idk why she would suggest that!!!!????
im a fucking mess!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Check out missedmiscarriage.com Mammas before you do anything! It is still sooo early and to determine. If you were 7 or 8 wks and that happened then I would be concerned but for now take a deep breath, try to find some inner calm and put all of the positivity in to this that you can. I would request a scan for 7-10 days from now before any meds are taken. 
I hate that Dr.s are so quick to make a diagnosis in early pregnancy w/o giving it some time. I am always wondering if I made too rash a decision to take the methotrexate after my ectopic based off of a "possibility". 
Mammas-I am sending you all of the positive thoughts that I can muster that this turns out great for you.:hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry, I'm not paying attention to what I'm typing:
misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com
Lots of great stories of dr's and u/s techs telling people there is no hope and lo and behold a week or two later there is a bean, fetal pole, heartbeat....POSITIVITY!!!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Mamma: I agree with Ready. Don't take the meds unless you are 100% sure. It is still have too early to make a decision yet. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lomelly

yes, it's much too soon to decide that. early scans have so much room for error, they should wait till you're at least closer to 7 weeks to make any kind of rash decision.


----------



## mammaspath

lomelly - how did you feel when you were preggo with the blight ovum???

ready - thanks for the info........when was your first scan?


----------



## kmwilletts

Just trying to catch up on this thread, I've neglected almost all of BabyandBump besides my journal (and even that has been sporadic lately) but I will be on a lot more now

Mammas- big :hugs: to you, I hope that it was a misdiagnosis on the Dr's part and that everything is fine, like everyone else said, it is quite early. Do you know when they will be doing another scan to double check on everything?

Ready- I was reading your post about the eggs, that is pretty cute that he wasn't satisfied with the eggs to make them like you do :) Sorry about your MS. When I had that, I could not stand the smell of eggs or dishsoap...and well, a lot of things. 

Lomelly- A banana! Right on, that is awesome :)

Sap: That's great about getting a place together soon! 

Nite: Having 2 kids and morning sickness would be pretty darn difficult. This time around I didn't have the morning sickness at all (was really lucky) but was tired. I'm really hoping yours calms down and altogether stops soon!

Updates for me, I have been diagnosed with complete placenta previa now, as well as definite velamentous instertion of the umbilical cord which in my case may very well lead into being vasa previa. Was super scared when I found all this out, but have researched it well and know what I am in for. If the Vasa Previa diagnosis is confirmed, I will have to have an early c-section between 35-36 weeks (they won't let you go beyond 36 weeks). So I am taken off of work duty and am on pelvic rest as well as no lifting over 20 lbs. So I've just been taking it easy, and now have a ton of time to research the heck out of this condition, as well as be on baby boards lol. So I'm trying to make the best of it. Baby is doing good otherwise, so I'm going to keep as positive as possible!! :)


----------



## Nitengale

Km do you know what you are having?


----------



## kmwilletts

Nite- First tech we went to for a 3D ultrasound at 18 weeks said 1 million percent girl. Apparently she was showing off the entire time lol and the famous 3-white lines were apparent. It didn't look super duper obvious to me, but I took her word for it :) At 20 week anatomy scan, she apparently turned super shy and kept legs crossed the entire time, I was in there for well over an hour. I want to get it double checked at my next ultrasound on June 15, I will be 25.5 weeks at that point. Will you be finding out what you're going to be having?


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Mammas. I agree with the others - don't take the pills. That is wayyy too early to diagnose a blighted ovum. My MC was a blighted ovum, and I didn't have treatment til I was 10 weeks (my first scan was at 6 weeks and showed a completely empty uterus). When scans are that early, beanie is often difficult to see. Symptom wise I had persistent spotting, sore boobies and slight nausea. I didn't feel particularly pregnant, when compared to my first pregnancy. The spotting was what prompted me to get an early scan. Unfortunately, all you can do is wait and pray - I had weekly ultrasounds for 4 weeks before a diagnosis of MMC was made and they waited til there was no more growth before I was given treatment. Don't let them push you into anything, there is always hope. :hugs: 

Sorry to hear of your complications KM, glad to hear that baby is well though.

Hope the rest of you girls are well x x


----------



## Nitengale

Km: yes I very much would me to know!!


----------



## Nitengale

*like to know.


----------



## lomelly

Mammas, when I was pregnant with the blighted ovum I had pretty much no symptoms except for being tired for a week. Not an ounce of sickness or anything else that I've had this time around, which is why I thought something was up. I also had my betas taken three times during that pregnancy and I can tell you they didn't rise very fast at all, unlike your levels. I do think they are being way too hasty, little bean could have just implanted late.

Km, a little girl how exciting!!

Hope the rest of you gals are doing well, I'm still sick!!! Cold will not leave me alone.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammas- I was 6w5d when I went for my first scan and they dated me 5w6d. But so many things play a factor in early scans as far as what can be seen. The equipment, the skill of the tech, when implantation occurred, etc. No Dr should be telling you anything definite that early on without a repeat scan. Some can be so unsympathetic and cold. I would ask for repeat bloods and a repeat scan. Do u have healthcare or do u pay? R u 100% about ovulation? April was my first month in months that I hadn't temped and used opks so I have no real idea about when I ovd, its a guesstimate so I wasn't stressing when the tech dated me behind. Mon if I were you I would get proactive, call the Dr and ask for bloods and scan. Positive energy is being sent to you! 

Km-congrats on the girl! We are going to find out but that is ages away right now. Our appt is booked for Aug 15. I will have to look up what all you have going on as I'm not familiar with it but you sound ok about it so that is good. I dread ever being put on bedrest but I guess you have to do what you have to do. Good luck! 

Lomelly-sorry you are still feeling crappy, colds are bs. Especially when they drag on. Feel better soon. 

Nite- how are you feeling now? I hope it subsides soon. It's one thing if you can lie down but when there are people to look after it makes it so difficult. 

SAP- have you looked at any flats yet? 

Stn-still feeling crappy and getting frustrated. I haven't cooked in almost 2 wks. We have been out to eat 4 times this past week and a half and I haven't been able to eat what I've ordered. I feel so hungry and then the food is put infront if me and I can't get past the smells or it tastes awful. Oranges are my bf right now. Yesterday we had a bbq at Dh parents and I managed to eat Veggie, fruit and some salad. Meat is not my friend right now. I did actually go 3 hours feeling decent after I ate and then got home and it kicked in again. And as I type this the woozy, pukey, lightheaded ickiness is hovering. I hate to take meds but if this doesn't subside I may have to. I'm gagging when I brush my teeth, nausea sets in with no real reason behind it, its very irritating! I think Dh may be realizing that I'm not faking it and sympathizing a bit. He was very attentive yesterday.


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly sorry about the cold. I hope that it gets a hint and leaves your system.

I still don't feel well. I was hoping by 12 weeks it would go away. It is probably around the corner. My sciatic nerve is much better. I have been trying to move around as much as possible and do stretches. So glad that it is better this soon. Last time this happened it took too long to get better. My next appointment is June 22nd. At that appointment I think i get to make my gender scan appointment. Then on June 29th we are heading up to Pemberton, Canada for my brother's wedding. I am also married to a Canadian. :thumbup: Not looking forward to how I will look in a dress by then though. I will post a pic of my 12 week bump. Don't laugh, I know its huge. :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

And here it is...
 



Attached Files:







12 week bump.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite your bump is so cute. When did you show with your dd? I was 6 months before there was anything noticeable. In the past 2 days I've noticed that my lower pelvic area is already hard. That frightens me that I'm going to have a bump in a month. Are u surprised that you have a bump like that already?


----------



## mammaspath

nite - what a cute bump you have!!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Lovely bump Nite :) sorry you're still feeling rough :hugs: 

:hugs: Ready. MS is horrible, hope you feel better soon.

Boo to the cold Lomelly :hugs:

Hope you're ok Mammas, try not to worry too much :hugs:

AFM, we may have found a flat. DH has put an application form in for one :)


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: That is lovely news.

Mamma: any news? How are you holding up?

Ready: I didn't show with DD until around 5 months. I am VERY surprised that I am showing already. It's kinda of embarrassing actually. But I guess I should just be proud of it. Surprisingly I have actually lost weight since my last doctors appoingment, and I am eating less than before I was preggo. So beats me why my tummy is so big. Have you guys heard of other people entering second tri with a tummy so big or am I just a freak? :haha:

In other news I haven't had bad dreams in a while. The last two nights I dreamed of holding my baby and the baby was smiling at me so big in both of them. I woke up both mornings so happy. It seemed so real.


----------



## kmwilletts

Lom- Sorry about your cold dragging on! That definitely sucks. Seems like things like that last longer when you're pregnant. I don't normally have terrible allergies, but when I'm pregnant I really notice them. Hopefully your cold will go away soon!

Ready- Sorry you don't feel good with the nausea :( I was lucky enough to not have it this time around, but I did gag when I brushed my teeth. Was something I hated. But great that your hubby is starting to sympathize with you, because those things are so real! I think guys just can't relate at all because they just don't understand it, but it really does suck! Thank you for the congrats on the girl :) My condition, well, I am quite concerned about it honestly, but I do want to keep a positive perspective. I also want to be realistic. Basically, the issue with VP or VCI is that the membranes/baby's arteries etc that connect to the placenta are not fully covered with the strong Wharton's Jelly on all of the cord, it pretty much stops halfway through, which the biggest risk is rupture of the membranes. I try not to think about that too much. It can be 100 percent fine if detected prenatally and if your doctor is proactive about treatment and prevention (ie having a very early c-section at 35-36 weeks, no later). Got my fingers crossed that they were completely wrong :) LOL But time will tell, I am going to be kind of pushy at my next ultrasound appointment to make sure they REALLY record where the membranes and vessels are laying.

Sap- Right on for your DH getting the flat application in! How long do you think until you find an answer about it one way or another? That is exciting :)

Nite- Cute bump!! I started showing early this pregnancy, that's for sure. Right around 12 weeks is when I started to pop out, and honestly, I NEEDED maternity pants at 13-14 weeks, there was no way around it, I had totally outgrown all my jeans at around 11-12 weeks, and then resorted to yoga pants until my muffin top was really being noticeable and I looked really bloated. Your bump is nice though, it doesn't look like you are just bloating :) I feel HUGE right now, I'm excited for my tummy to get harder and tight as pregnancy progresses, that is something I always look forward to because I always have an extra layer of "fluff" around my midsection LOL

Mammas-Hope you are doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay SAP! That us great news. 
Nite- I have googled 2nd pregnancy belly shots at different weeks and people start as soon as 8 wks. You look small with a small torso and your uterus already knows what to do. It's funny, with your first you probably couldn't wait to show and now you're embarrassed. Be proud of your amazing ability as a female and embrace that beautiful miracle that is growing inside of you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

KM-like it isn't enough worry just growing a baby and then you throw in this. I'm sure all will be well. Things are so far advanced any more with what they can detect and the ability to keep mama and baby safe. I have decided not to do any of the 12 week testing as I don't want the added worry of "there is a possibility of...downs, neural tube defects, etc." I told my dr. I wouldn't be able to abort the baby as the tests are never 100% and i don't want the added stress. I told her I'm going to do it the old fashioned way and hope for the best. My next scan is in 10 days and I'm just hoping there is still a hb. I know I feel sick and exhausted so those are good things but there is still the worry. 

Mammas-how are you holding up?


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls!!

Well im still a nervous wreck...........trying to keep myself busy.

i look at my last pregnancy and we saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks 4 days at 99bpm......so im staying hopeful that this little one is just taking its time too.........

just praying to god that everything works out.......however it works out that I will be fine.

ready - i can't wait to see your next scan!

my next one is June 15th......thinking of pushing it back..ill only be a little over 7 weeks


----------



## Nitengale

I had my first scan at 7w1d. I think it was a good time because by that point you will probably see the little lil one and a heart beat. When I did scans earlier than that, like with my last pregnancy I didn't see anything. So this time I waited for 7 weeks. Prayering for you Mamma!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammas-I really do think it was too early to see much of anything. People that see it that early are usually a bit further on even if by a few days. Each day makes a big difference before 7 wks. My fingers, toes, legs, arms....are crossed that good things come to you. 
I'm officially sick of feeling sick. I just did an assessment with a client (sucking on a big lemon drop) thinking, just get through this, it's almost over. It's not even like I'm afraid I'm going to be sick but it's like I'm in a wave pool and the nausea is sweeping up, up, up and then subsides and a few mins later it happens again. So then I eat and it helps for maybe 30 mins and then my stomach feels empty again and my blood sugar drops and the waves start again. WTF??!!! I don't want to take anything and think I'm fine...geez I pushed out a baby w/o drugs surely I can get through this?! Sorry I've got a case of the Mondays and irritated with this feeling!


----------



## Nitengale

Oh I hear ya ready! I sent everyone to school and just jumped into bed. It's one of those days! I just want this to end. 

Although I'll tell ya something strange (tmi)...starting last week I have had the highest sex drive. Never happened to me before during pregnancy. Usually I want nothing to do with it. We have been bd'ing daily now. :haha: So weird.


Lomelly: you good? Cold gone yet?


Sap :hi:


----------



## sapphire1

I'm praying everything will be well for bubs KM. It's good that you're being closely monitored.

Nite, they say you show earlier if you've already had a baby. I'm glad the bad dreams have stopped. Enjoy BD! :haha:

:hugs: Ready, sorry you're feeling so grotty. MS is seriously nasty! They say it's a good thing though, shows beanie is growing nicely.

Mammas, I agree with the others, 7 weeks is a good time to have a scan. A lot happens in 2 weeks!

Hope you're ok Lomelly :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-the heightened sex drive is great! If I could get past the exhaustion and nausea I would be all over it. I'm hoping this will be over soon, a few weeks at most. Today is a bit better than it was yesterday, the peaks and valleys are further apart or I'm just getting used to it? Have you felt anything yet? I have read on some different threads how people can feel the baby so much sooner as they know what to look for. I have been having a bubbly tummy but I know that it's just gas but it always reminds me of those first bubbles with DS that I felt. I can't wait for it!

Sap-when do you find out about the flat? Soo exciting!

Mammas-I hope you are doing better today. 

Lomelly-how's that cold doing?


----------



## mammaspath

just feeling great this morning!!!
last night got a peace of mind ......... not gonna worry about whats going and just be pregnant.......there is nothing i can do at this point!

and im nauseas......sore boobies.....tired......so all is well!!!!

how is everyone else??


----------



## Nitengale

Mamma: you are such a positive example to all. Loved reading your post! And yay for all the symptoms!!! Positivity will always pay off in the end. :hugs:


I am actually feeling a little better today, dare I say this...:haha: I keep thinking that I feel little baby bubble/kicks. Like I said before I don't have gas so I'm pretty sure this is LO. :cloud9:


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Mamma: you are such a positive example to all. Loved reading your post! And yay for all the symptoms!!! Positivity will always pay off in the end. :hugs:
> 
> 
> I am actually feeling a little better today, dare I say this...:haha: I keep thinking that I feel little baby bubble/kicks. Like I said before I don't have gas so I'm pretty sure this is LO. :cloud9:

yay for feeling better! how exciting to feel the baby kick already!!!

i seriously can't wait for that!:cloud9:


----------



## lomelly

nite, loving that bump!! and movement already... you are soooo lucky!! hope you're on the road to feeling better!

mammas, I'm sure everything is fine with little bean :)

ready, I am still soooo out of it. I worked 7 days in a row and on my feet for 8 hours a day... add a cold and I am dead on my feet when I get home.

sap, you want my cold? :haha:

and GUESS WHAT! we were en route to get our gender ultrasound (which is an hour away in London) and they called me and said.... cancelled!!! the ultrasound technician walked out this afternoon on them and had no one to replace her. totally sucks!! now we are going tomorrow night. but we do get a plushie with the heartbeat recorded on it for the inconvenience.


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly: that sucks you have to wait one more day. But the plushie sounds good!! ( good thing you already know the gender) but can't wait to see a scan pic of your LO.


----------



## kmwilletts

Mamas- Wonderful to hear the positivity :) And those are definitely super good signs to have (sore boobs, tired etc). Right on! :)

Sap- Thank you very much! I'm thinking they will monitor me closely, if they don't, well I'm going to just push for it! lol

Ready- I understand what you mean about the other tests. When I had my first, we just got them because I honestly thought they were pretty routine to do. My doctor did explain that it is a choice of mine that I could opt out of, but I just went with it to see, though I wouldn't have changed a thing had any of them detected anything, nor would I have opted for the amnio with that. With this pregnancy, they might have to do the amnio after performing steroid shots (that is considering if I get officially diganosed with VP if my Placenta moves, otherwise I will have VCI which I won't have to have such an early c-section!) So just keeping positive and hoping I don't encounter anymore bleeds. I think your scan will go well, especially if you are feeling so nauseous and tired!

Nite- Haha, the sex drive, that happened to me too. Extra bonus instead of feeling like you want to push them away eh? lol And I bet you totally are feeling the flutters of the baby. Honestly, I checked back in my journal, and I started feeling flutters and movement around 13 weeks this time around. No one in my journal, or on any boards, believed I was feeling it quite so early, but it was and I know it was. The movement got more pronounced as time went on! Of course in the beginning it was quite erratic and I wouldn't feel it every single day, but several times a week :) What a nice feeling!

My DH is likely going to be away until Canada Day. He was supposed to be coming home for June 14 and go back on the 19th, but work is probably keeping him until the long weekend. Which actually kind of works out for us, because Canada Day has been a tradition for us since we were 18, and we haven't missed a celebration together yet with the kids. We usually go to a street festival, have dinner and then attend the fireworks show in the evening. Also, my maternal grandparents are moving back to their house in the country, which is 15 minutes away (this has been planned for around a year now) and they were going to sell their house in the city. But with everything going on, my grandma decided she would hold onto the house so that I can stay in the city and be close to the hospital while DH is away, then if anything happens, I'm not stuck 2 hours from my hospital. I am so appreciative of her concern and help for me now. So when DH is off work, I can be home, and when he's away, I can be in the city and actually close to the hospital :) I'm super excited, and I'm going to pay her rent for her generosity, because that is just so darn nice of her to do. 

Hope everyone is doing really well!


----------



## Nitengale

Km: that is just so sweet about your grandparents! Awww...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-that sucks about the scan. You get yourself so excited and worked up for it and then the big let down. Can't wait to hear how DH reacts! Fill us in later.

KM-that's great that you have caring family willing to help so much. It must be such a relief, I couldn't imagine being 2 hrs away from the hospital. I would have serious anxiety over that I think. 

Nite-I'm glad you are feeling better. And to feel LO already is soooo awesome! I can't wait to feel the movement, right now I'm just trying to stay positive. My boobs (left especially) stopped hurting yesterday and so I started to freak a bit. The right is still a bit tender but oh how the mind works. I did have a dream last night that I had the baby and was breastfeeding. The funny thing was that I had HIM 5 weeks early so I wasn't prepared. I was in a hotel that turned into a grocery store and so I bought diapers because I didn't have any. I remember saying to my mom "look at this great deal 54 diapers, with 54 outfits for $54!" How funny is that? OMG dreams can be so warped!
The nausea hasn't subsided so I'm taking that as a good sign even though I'm ready to lose it! I hate these stupid waves that come and go. Morning is the worst when my blood sugar is low, I start heaving (nothing comes out) and get all lightheaded. But I'm not complaining, lol.


----------



## Nitengale

How are you all doing today?

This thread needs a revival!:haha:

I think that my fatigue and ms are tapering off this week. Still there but not as horrifically as before. Still wasn't able to make it through my morning tooth brushing session (tmi) without throwing up a bunch of bile this morning in the sink. My DH happened to watch the whole thing looking at my like I was the wierdest thing on the planet.


----------



## mammaspath

well just to liven it up..........im so freaking sick!!!!!!
'
is that a good sign..........or should i still be thinking blighted ovum????

im not even worried anymore.........just over it!


----------



## lomelly

mammaspath, that really doesn't sound like a blighted ovum. when I had one, I was never sick, not even a bit. when is your next scan??

km, that's really nice of your grandparents! and you can be with DH for Canada Day! Don't want to miss all the fireworks :)

nite, that story gave me a bit of a giggle lol I can just imagine how weirded out DH must have been... guys just don't get what pregnancy does to a lady! hopefully by next week it will be almost gone and you can enjoy second tri.

ready, I did my best to act surprised for the scan... I just said "I knew it was a boy!!" :haha: he didn't catch on thankfully. DH was very excited about officially being on team :blue: I might have seen a few tears! very cute


----------



## mammaspath

hey lomelly,
how far along were you when you were diagnosed blighted ovum?


----------



## lomelly

I was 9.5 weeks when they did the first scan.. and just over 10 weeks when they confirmed. knew for weeks there was something wrong though as I had zero symptoms, so when I started to spot red for no reason I got the first scan..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite I've been gagging with my son watching. The first few times he was a bit taken aback but now its part of the routine. Lol I haven't been able to really brush the back part of my mouth as it throws me in to violent dry heaving. Today I kept putting food in to my body even though it was the last thing I wanted and it really helped keep the nausea at bay. That is my goal right now is to keep it away b/c its pissing me off. 

Lomelly-cute that Dh had tears, its so sweet when there real emotions surface. Double bonus that u got to see babes again. I go back in a wk and I'm nervous again. My bbs have stopped with a lot of their tenderness so I automatically think the worst. 

Mammas- feeling sick SUCKS but has to be a good sign. No higher power would put u through this bullshit unless u were growing a beautiful bean in there. 

SAP- what's the scoop on the flat?


----------



## lomelly

Ready, at 9 weeks all my symptoms lessened. They came back two weeks later but I bet your body is just adjusting. It's good to keep eating even though that's the last thing you may want to do... Helps the sickness. 

Sap, Where will your new flat be???


----------



## Nitengale

My symptoms have been moderate throughout the day for the past few but they keep coming back in the afternoon and evening pretty hard core. Still SUPER exhausted. My bbs have consistently been soooo sore and engorged since my bfp. I wish the symptoms would give me a break :haha: I mean I know I wished for them but they can fade out right about now. I know its a good sign though just getting a little sick and tired of being sick and tired. Ya know?

Mamma when is your scan?

Ready you are lucky you have one in a week. I wont have one in forever...

Lomelly when did your symptoms start to fade out? (mainly ms and fatigue)


----------



## mammaspath

my scan is June 15th.
kinda wish it was soon, however, it gives more time to really decide what is going on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I know with my son my bbs didn't hurt at all or not that stood out to me so shouldn't really be too concerned with mine now. And the ms is still there lingering. This am I woke up and thought shit now I don't feel sick and as soon as I got in to the hot shower there is was. I scarfed down some crackers and now just inhaled a bowl of cereal hoping to keep it at bay. It really is the worst feeling, I would rather throw up and be down with it rather than this nagging threat that I will strart dry heaving at any given time. 

Mammas-I'm sure you're scan is going to go well. By then you will be over 7wks and therefore you should be able to see the hb. 

Nite-I'm glad your sx are tapering off b/c they really suck! You are nearing the 2nd tri which is pretty exciting! Yay!!!

On another note...my gf is in the hospital giving birth as I type this. I'm soooo excited for them!


----------



## lomelly

Oh awesome for your friend!! Is it her first?? Just when you think the sickness is gone it creeps back up on you... Sneaky sneaky!!

I went to the hospital and did the pre birth registration. It felt so weird lol I don't like hospitals much and it finally hit that I'll be there in 4-5 months to deliver.. I told them to make sure they have drugs ready for me, epidural!!

Mammas, I hope time flies for you. I know how hard it is to wait for that second scan... I don't know why they would have even scanned you that early, usually it's best to wait till 6.5 weeks.

Nite, it was 13 weeks they faded and it was a slow process. By 14 weeks I felt okay. I know what you mean about being sick and tired... Everything takes so much energy! I can't imagine having little ones to take care of as you do.

Going to start reading 50 shades of gray, may jump DH, but he may enjoy it :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!

nite - how are you feeling?

thanks for all the encouragement ladies.........really needing it!!!
im still nauseas and tired........boobs are less sore :(


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: Mamma: I am feeling better :happydance: Ms is way less intense as the days pass by. Although it has been switched for moments of extreme hunger. But I embrace this switch :haha: It is a great sign that you are still feeling ill. Don't worry about your :holly:


----------



## lomelly

:haha: that icon cracks me up... :holly: :holly:


----------



## mammaspath

me too!


----------



## babyjo

Wow! Lots for me to read and catch up on but Sooooooooo happy for you Mammaspath- CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP! What a lucky thread!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

A few more days Mammas, r u still going for that scan?
Afm I stayed home today after (tmi alert) I threw up after my shower. I'm not eating much as most things are not appealing and then make me feel sick. I'm sorry to keep complaining but I'm done with the crappy feeling.


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: I totally understand, my sickness is back a vengeance today :growlmad: I really thought I was done with all that. :haha:

How are the rest of y'all?


Oh yeah (tmi) I have had ...ummm...erm pretty loose stools. Once yesterday and once today. Is that bad? I have had the opposite the rest of time. Hope that is normal!


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

yes im headed in on friday...........preparing for the worst and hoping for the best.

i was sick all day too! YUCK! i just hope im not being so sick for nothing!!!


----------



## babyjo

People kept telling me when I was vomiting my guts out that it's a very good sign as it means hormone levels are high and women that get ms are less likely to mc. I never found it a great comfort at the time but did keep it at the back of my mind as I stared down the toilet.

Ready/Nite mine was totally vanished by 16 weeks eased by 14 weeks-hopefully it will for you guys- just nausea every now and then. Im enjoying my 2nd food wise as I've heard the sickness can return in 3rd tri.


----------



## mammaspath

<--------------- guess who is a blueberry today????? lol

getting nervous for friday


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-you are a few days shy of the 2nd tri!!!! Woop woop!!!! I hope your MS takes a flying leap and you can start enjoying things. A few more weeks and you will feel kicks not just flutters...so exciting!

Mammas-congrats on being a blueberry. I'm sure all will go well Fri, no greater power would inflict MS on you otherwise. 

Babyjo-you are almost halfway done! That's awesome!!

:hi: Sap, Lomelly and KM! How are you ladies doing?

AFM-I came to work today but really could have stayed home and slept and been more comfortable in my bed rather than fighting the urge to start gagging. I made myself eat toast and it doesn't want to stay down. My dh yesterday asked if I was going to see the dr b/c what if I'm harming the baby by not eating enough. I told him not to worry, the baby is getting everything from ME, it's me that's suffering! lol :dohh: Sometimes they can be so clueless. I told him tons of people yack all day when pg and things are still fine. I'm at least eating things here and there. One thing that I really can't stand the thought of is meat. BLAH...just the thought of it gets my gag reflex going. How funny that you can be so turned off of things? Normally I like meat, especially during BBQ season but my god does it smell awful right now...and EVERYONE is bbq-ing all the freakin time! I don't feel hungry just sick and it's most of the time. So annoying. But I know in a few weeks I'll start eating like crazy so I'm just biding my time.


----------



## lomelly

ready... remember when we wanted all that sickness?? oh boy we were so naive :haha: I think they should definitely give you more time off in the first tri.. half way through fifty shades of grey! holy SHIT this is filthy!! love it!

nite, you're about to join me in second tri!! yay!!! GO AWAY M/S!! :haha:

mammas, I think you'll get good news on friday :hugs: 

it seems I'm so busy lately... and when I'm not busy... I'm reading dirty books :blush:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-23 wks...wow! Ya I didn't think the whole wanting ms thing through. If it gets worse I may have to get something for it. My urge to throw up is getting stronger and harder to control. Did u know in Quebec your leave from work starts when you find out your pg? A gf told me that, I haven't looked in to it but I'm considering a move there soon! 
As for fifty shades of Christian, I finished the 3rd on the wknd. All that porn and I can't stomach the idea of doing anything with poor Dh. We have gone from every day almost to maybe once a wk for the last 3 wks as I've felt worse and worse. I have five min windows here and there but by the time I'm home from work, dinner has been had I'm hitting the sheets and out. It's brutal!


----------



## kmwilletts

Mammas- We have our scans on the same day, I will definitely be thinking of you on Friday. Yay for being a blueberry!!! :D

Nite- At the beg. of this pregnancy, my BM's were the same...and well, now that has completely changed and I'm constipated :S lol So don't worry about it too much, stuff can change quite easily week to week!

Lomelly- My Mom was given the 50 shades of grey but couldn't read it because she felt it was too pornographic (LOL) and told me I could have the book if I wanted. Is it worth the read? I just finished all of the Sookie Stackhouse Series (Trueblood) and can't believe there is only 1 more book left then the series will be over!

Ready -Holy crap, Quebec is like that? Wow! I'm in Manitoba, and I can't get "Maternity" leave until 8 weeks before my due date, but since I'm on work restrictions I'm waiting to hear if I will be eligible for sick leave. My fingers are crossed hard that I will get it, and if so, it will lead straight into Maternity & Paternity leave!

So how is everyone else feeling? I'm nervous as heck for Friday to see if I can find anything out from the tech (I'm going to be a pest with asking questions, I just know it lol) Had a dream about it last night & my Doctor actually came in the room to look at the scan with me (which will NOT happen in real life :haha: ) Good news though, today DH found out he is on his way home for 6 days! He misses our Canada Day celebration, but we have a cousins wedding to attend so that's kind of nice. And the kids will be super excited! My DD kind of surprised me this morning by saying to me "Mommy, you have to pick up my Daddy for me today, you have to go get him. Then he will buy me a toy and get me all dressed up!" I just laughed and didn't think anything of it, then 2 hours later DH called to say I have to pick him up from the city tonight as their work got shutdown for a week! LOL Too crazy, maybe I have a little psychic on my hands! :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Km-that's great that he's coming home and I do believe that kids are open to all of that extra-sensory "stuff". My ds was saying all kinds of things at the age of 3 when my grandfather had passed away that was just too bizarre not to have happened. 

I have my scan today and feel a bit sick...oh wait no that's just the freakin ms! lol I had yet another dream last night that I was breastfeeding my baby girl and milk was flying everywhere. I am nervous about it because I automatically think the worst will happen. My ds is coming in with us (any opinions on this?) as he really wants to see the baby but then I have this fear that there won't be any hb and he will have to go through all of that with us. The u/s isn't until 2:30pm EST so I will update sometime after that. Wish me luck!


----------



## mammaspath

Ready - i took my two boys to my 12 weeks u/s.......and there was no heartbeat.......to this day they still ask why the baby went to heaven. it was terrible for them. not to scare you.....im sure you are gonna be fine.......just thought id share

afm - my boobs are not very sore again, is this normal? but im still nauseaus as hell most parts of the day.........scan day is tomarrow im completely freaked out!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammas-he really wants to go and if it's negative it will be awful but I'm hoping for the best. FX'd. 
My bb's go in and out of hurting. At first it really worried me but it seems to be every day sx are stronger/weaker than the day before. MS seems like it might be ok and then bam I feel like shit again. Hormones fluctuate so it makes sense that sx would too. What time is your appt tomorrow?


----------



## Nitengale

Wishing you both luck on your scans but I know you won't need it as everything is goin to be fine.

Kids are home for the summer and man is that a change. Happy to spend more time with them though.

Wish I had a scan soon, many weeks have passes since my last it feels an I just wanna know everything is okay. I had to nights in a row where I dreamed I am having a girl. If I don't have a girl I don't understand why the dreams say so. In the dream last night this lady that I know who just had a boy brought me a pan of special liquid and put her finger in it and nothing happened and she said see I had a boy the liquid stayed the same. Then she told me to put my finger in the liquid. When I did the liquid changed color around my finger and she said see you are having a girl, i did it a bunch more times to make sure. :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 2nd tri Nite!! I have had 2 dreams now saying that I am having a girl too. Only time will tell I guess.
Scan was great! It started out not so good as DH and DS weren't allowed in at first as it was a student doing it. Then she took forever, wouldn't tell me or show me anything. She finally went to go get the instructor and he did the scan again and I heard the HB (181 bpm) and saw little bean. It looked like s/he was having a little snooze. Then they let DS and DH come in and hear the heartbeat and see been. Such relief!!!!! I go again in Aug for the anatomy scan and so now I'm going to sit back and relax and do all I can to grow a healthy strong baby.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Little Bean:baby:
 



Attached Files:







scan 2.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mammaspath

AWE READY that picture is awesome...........


2 hours till my scan...........so nervous!


----------



## sapphire1

Aww, Ready - awesome pic! :cloud9:

Wow, 2nd tri already Nite :happydance:

Good luck Mammaspath, hope the scan shows good news x x

Hope the rest of you are well! :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Sap! What's the news with the flat?

Goodluck Mammas-can't wait to hear the good news.


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: AWESOME PICTURE!

Mamma: your scan is going to be fine! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## sapphire1

Still no news about the flat, every time I ask DH he says I'm nagging him :wacko: :lol:


----------



## mammaspath

There is a baby in my belly!!!!
measuring 7w1d 149bpm!!!!

so happy now!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## sapphire1

Aww fantastic news Mammas! :cloud9: I knew that silly Dr was 'diagnosing' BO far too early!


----------



## Nitengale

Yay Mamma!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmwilletts

That is awesome news Mammas :) huge :hugs: to you!!!!!!!


----------



## lomelly

ready, amazing news!!! is that a little hand I see floating above the head or something else??? so so happy!!

mammas, your cute little bean, omg!! I knew it!!! what a healthy, strong heart beat!!

sap, why can men never give straight answers?? :shrug: I do hope he gets it sorted soon.... waiting stinks!!

km, it's an easy, juicy read, but have your DH handy :haha:

nite, welcome to second tri!!! hasn't time just flown??? you know what, I had three dreams I was having a boy, and not one ever of having a girl. and wouldn't you know.....


----------



## mammaspath

thanks to all you girls........seriously don't know what i would do without you girls......its been a rough 2 weeks and this is the only place that i can talk about this stuff and people actually get it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammas- I'm just so glad it all turned out well. I know what you mean about the daily support you can get from everyone on here when your family and friends just don't get it and say all of the wrong things. 

Lomelly- I think it is a hand. My scan experience wasn't great as it was a student and then the instructor doing the u/s. It wasn't thorough for me it was a learning experience for her. I asked for a photo and the instructor wasn't so willing and then he got q half ass view. He cut the legs off so all u see is head and body. Next scan is in 8 wks which seems ages away but I'm sure it will go by in no time. 
Afm-m/s is still there but I did eat meat once yesterday which is the first time in wks so maybe its starting to dissipate. Fxd


----------



## lomelly

mammas, that's what we're here for :flower: in my view, it's better to talk to people that have similar experiences. when I tried to talk to people about miscarriage (this was with my first pregnancy when I felt something was not right), they just shrugged it off. do you have another scan soon?? so glad little bean is thriving!

ready, hope it's easing off! choking down food when you really don't want to stinks! 8 weeks away isn't bad, although it can drive you a bit mad... I had one at 9 weeks and then no other till 17 weeks due to a bit of spotting. 
fifty shades of grey... my oh my... just finished book two. why aren't there any really hot multi millionaires around here? :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

Hey guys! I'm still dealing with ms all day. Can you believe it. And the last few days have been a little worse than usual. Fatigue is still lingering around as well. I just don't get it, thought I would have been gone a week or two ago. As long as the baby is healthy I am okay!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-sorry that you are still suffering. I empathize completely! I'm ready for the shit feeling to end and to really enjoy this pregnancy. Have you taken anything for it? My family keeps trying to persuade me to get a Rx from the dr. but I'm hesitant. I know I can deal with it as much as it sucks but when I'm heaving I start to consider it. I have lost 6lbs in the past 3 weeks just from eating so little I think. I have an appt with the dr tomorrow so I may just ask her what she thinks. 

Lomelly-mmmmm...Christian....I finished book 3 a couple of weeks ago and miss it. lol The 3rd book is really good, more of a story in it. 

I hope everyone else is well! Happy Monday (boo hiss)!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm a lime! Yipee!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

oh nite - im so sorry your still so sick!!! yuck.......but hey there is a baby in there gotta love that!!

ready - i tried zofran made me cramp and sick ........it made it worse good luck........

oh and i am on book three.........dear god i love christian grey!


----------



## lomelly

Nite, can't believe it's still lingering around!! Go away sickness! How are you feeling, that aside? Do you have another scan soon?

Ready, you're a lime!! Wasnt it just yesterday you posted your BFP?? Wow it's going so fast. I'm half way through the third and it's definitely better than the second... An actual story is good, mixed in with the nasty!

Mammas, if only men like that were real!! Lol. I can't wait till they do the movie of it!


----------



## ami1985

omg just popped back on here to see how u girlies are and we seem to have had a baby explosion, me included :) xxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I don't know how they are going to do the movie without cutting out all of the good parts! lol But I'm def going to go and see it with the rest of the other horny ladies out there!! haha For now I'll settle for Magic Mike in a couple of weeks...mmmmmmm.

AFM-had my follow up dr. appt after the scan and all is good. I have lost 5 lbs so she gave me a RX for Diclectin (not sure if I'll get it filled or not) and another appt booked in 2 wks to weigh me and see how I'm feeling. Time is going quicker than it did the first 2 wks and I'm a lot more relaxed which is good. I would really like to stop feeling shitty and just enjoy this. I am at a point that I can't suck my tummy in any more and there is some roundness but just that "has she put on some weight or what" kind of look. 
The heat is disgusting here today so I'm trying to avoid it but eventually I will need to go outside and that is going to make me feel sick. Plus we have dinner at the inlaws for DH bday and I"m not interested in going at all. Food is more of a bother than enjoyment and my MIL is driving me crazy with her excitement. Could be worse I know.
Hope everyone is doing well? Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Ami, so excited for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I have a questiong with a TMI alert attached. I had a full exam at the dr today including pelvic exam and I have been having lots of discharge since. Is this normal?


----------



## kmwilletts

Ami- Congrats!!! :D

Ready- This is from my experience with exams, and well, actually sex in general during pregnancy, I ALWAYS have a silly amount of discharge afterwards. I was wondering why the heck I haven't had that much discharge this pregnancy, and then looking back I realized that I was having regular sex with my last 2 pregnancies, and at the beginning of this one (I had discharge then) and now not much at all. I mean, there is more than usual, but not like it can be. So I'm pretty sure any "tinkering around" down there disturbs it and gets your body to produce more mucous to fight off any infection that could be caused :D Hope this helps relieve you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks KM! It has stopped now but it was a lot this am. Had me worried b/c I know late in pregnancy an exam can dislodge the mucous plug and I thought maybe that's what happened. Overactive imagination!!


----------



## Nitengale

Big congrats to you Ami!!!!!:happydance: I was thinking about you!

My sickness was better yesterday in the am but as the day goes by gets worse and worse...lol oh well what can I do. I'm sure the 'feeling better' part is around the corner. Although the heartburn is nuts for me right now and from experience it can get worse.

I have an appointment this Friday to make my gender scan appointment. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## kmwilletts

Ready-NP :) Any little thing that happens I totally question it too! In my experience it slows down after a day, but everyone can be different!

Nite - Sucks that your MS is dragging on so long! Feeling more flutters as time goes by? And yes, that darn heartburn can be terrible. My Dr gave me a prescription for Ranitadine (sp?) and it has been amazing (when I remember to take it! lol) Nothing else calms it, and even though I don't have m/s I still get aversions to certain things, like Gaviscon or Tums. I LOVED Rolaids with my last two pregnancies, but I cannot find them this pregnancy!!! So if I forget to take my prescription, I end up having to eat tums in the meantime and feel like gagging :sick:

I had my ultrasound on Friday and my appointment with my dr yesterday. My placenta has moved from complete previa to marginal (yay!) but I've developed a succenturiate lobe (she didn't say it was that big of a deal, and they will check it more thoroughly) and said that everything can still move. She doesn't want me to panic or get upset at all, and they are going to monitor me. I have an appointment at the Fetal Assessment unit (so MUCH more specialized and better than a standard ultrasound exam) on Monday. I am VERY excited for this appointment because it is my understanding that the technicians/nurses/doctors will discuss everything with you :) after that, my next dr appointment is July 10th, where we will discuss the results together and decide what our next step will be! So I am in much brighter spirits, even though the diagnosis of Vasa Previa still looms, at least it is all getting treated seriously :)


----------



## Nitengale

Km:that is all lovely news! Can't wait to hear what happens on Monday.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's great to hear KM! No doubt you are feeling more positive about things. Can't wait to hear about everything after your next appt.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite you're an orange!!


----------



## Nitengale

My appointment to schedule my gender scan is tomorrow and I am oh so excited. In other news I got dizzy and almost passed our while drying my hair today. :haha: Wasn't so funny at the time.

How you ladies doing today?


----------



## mammaspath

i can't wait to see your scan tomarrow nite!!!


----------



## kmwilletts

Yay for gender scans! :) tomorrow will be an awesome day for you nite!


----------



## ami1985

awww we are all doing well yeahy for babies :) xxx


----------



## Nitengale

Had a scan today, too early to make out gender but we tried. It was a short scan so I will get a longer one with gender determination in about a month. Did get to see my sweet baby moving around and holding its head though which was so sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## Nitengale

Oh yeah, and apparently I have a tilted (retroverted) uterus...


----------



## mammaspath

Dang i was hoping you were gonna find out nite!!! oh well it's always nice to see baby anyway you can!

i bought a doppler.......finally found hb this morning.........164!!! its my favorite thing to do now!


----------



## lomelly

Mammas, aren't dopplers the best??

Nite, shame it was too early but it's always nice to see them on ultrasound :)

Ready, what shall i read to fill my Christian void?? :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

oh yes they are!

my book club is moving onto the trilogy of the girl with the dragon tattoo........im almost done with book three


----------



## ReadynWaiting

lomelly said:


> Mammas, aren't dopplers the best??
> 
> Nite, shame it was too early but it's always nice to see them on ultrasound :)
> 
> Ready, what shall i read to fill my Christian void?? :haha:

I think I heard the true blood books are good too. I need something to read too.


----------



## Nitengale

Here is my BUMP! Kinda huge...
 



Attached Files:







bump 15 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lomelly

I didn't know true blood was actually books.. might pick one up to see if they're good!

cute bump, nite! I saw your pic and then I looked over and saw your little girl and holy crap... she's like your mini me! :)

so many books I need to read apparently!


----------



## kmwilletts

Lomelly, the trueblood (Sookie Stackhouse series) books are fantastic!!! I loved them, and there are quite a few to get through :)

Nite- awesome bump! Sorry you didn't get to find out the gender, next time im sure will work out better!

Mammas- the hb Dopplers are so fantastic! That's great you got one and now can listen on your own time, such a precious little sound. I still get mine out now and again just to hear her little heart beating away :)

How's everyone been this weekend?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

True bloods it is then! I thought I heard they were good. You in lomelly? Thx km. 

Mammas- my doppler should arrive thus week, I can't wait. 

Nite-awesome bump! 

Mine is looking smaller these days but I think its b/c of the weight loss. I'm now down about 8 lbs but I think that means that the little bump I do have is less fat and more baby/uterus. Today was a better day for me, m/s was only a short period of time this afternoon and that was it. I hit 12 wks tomorrow so I'm hoping its dropping off.


----------



## ami1985

true blood books are awesome ive read all of them xx


----------



## lomelly

it's official then, I'm in! gonna go pick one up over the weekend. do they have a certain order??

good to hear the sickness is easing off ready, and I bet you're definitely all baby if you've lost 8 lbs!

km, I had such a busy weekend because we are packing packing packing.. move in two weeks! how was your weekend?

nite, are you going to join us in dirty book reading?? :haha:

had another OB appt today... it was kind of surreal because he warned me of signs of premature labour... hasn't sunk in yet that I have to do the whole labour thing :haha: maybe the stork can just bring my little boy by???


----------



## Nitengale

Yes, maybe I do need to get into some of these books. I love reading and spend much of my free time reading but I'm weird, I enjoy realing about philosophy, psychology, religion, and spirituality. But its always good to switch it up sometimes isn't it. 

On another note I'm finally starting to feel better. :thumbup:
We will be driving up to Canada this weekend for my brothers wedding. I'm super excited but still don't have a dress. 
How are you guys today?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I am going to look for the books this wknd too. My problem is I want to get to the end asap and so I fly through the books in no time and then am left wanting more. As for labour and giving birth try not to worry too much (easier said then done, especially with the first) your body knows what to do. It's no walk in the park but we are designed to perform. You are getting closer!!!

Nite-I'm glad you are starting to feel better. Where in Canada are you coming to?

Sap-how are you? I hope all is well with you. 

AFM-yesterday was our 1yr anniversary so DH took DS and I out to a lovely italian restaurant (normally I love it and stuff myself) and I ordered delicious Chicken Marsala that I had 4 noodles from and 3 small bites of chicken. LOl DH was disappointed but the feeling of throwing up is still there and I seem to have little control over it. It's def getting better, I'm feeling better more than I'm not but it's still lingering. I'm pretty sure last night I felt true flutters. I remember that feeling distinctly and I had it last night. EEEEEeeeee soooo exciting! Another few weeks and it will be quite prominent.


----------



## Nitengale

The wedding is in Pemberton B.C. I guess it is just above whistler.


----------



## lomelly

Ready, flutters!!!! Omg how exciting!! Well your DH can't blame you lol hopefully the appetite comes back soon. I also tend to read fast when I'm into a good book, cant help myself.

Nite, I've never been but I hear that part of BC is lovely. Hope you're feeling well for the outing, and your sickness is finally buggering off. 

Ok, I have a weird question but... Varicose veins... In the vagina region... Normal?? Because ow ow ow this really hurts, it's going down my leg and to my hip and it's on the one side... After working my shift I'm in total agony!


----------



## Nitengale

Ouch lomelly, that sounds painful. Yes, varicose veins are normal in pregnancy unfortunately. Even in "those" areas I hear. 

Yes I am feeling better so the at least the drive won't kill me! 

As for me I get the occasional waves of heartburn: pretty painful. Also for the last few days my butt muscles around my bones have been sore. I remember this with DD. I guess things are preparing to shift around. 

I can't believe I have to wait a whole other month before I get to find out my babies gender, patience is hard sometimes. I just wanna know!!!!

DH had an interview today! I'm really crossing my fingers.


----------



## lomelly

Ugh!! That is one symptoms I didn't see coming :haha: hope DH gets the job!!

...patience??? What's that??? Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ouchie Lomelly! That doesn't sound fun at all. Oh the glories of growing a human being, women truly are amazing. Remember that men!!!! hahahaha
My gf got brutal Varicose veins with her dd but on her legs. She has this terrible vein that popped up over her knee and that runs half way down her shin.

Nite-sounds like a nice wknd you have ahead of yourself. I've been to 14 different countries but never been to the west coast of mine. How crazy is that? I'm glad you are feeling better, not sure I could do hours in a car right now. 

AFM-m/s seemed to have only taken a break for a brief period but is back today and yesterday. But there are breaks which makes me hopeful that it's going. I have a dress on today and my dh says "oh, you are showing...that's cute". All I'm thinking is I'm showing? I still have 7 months of growth, I'll be huge if it's out already. I had terrible bloat belly the past 2 wks which had gone down but it's still sticking out. I'll attach a pic so you can see it but isn't it a bit big for 12 weeks? This is me sucking my stomach in too.
 



Attached Files:







12 wk belly.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: look at your little cute bump!!! It looks lovely! Be proud! I'm flippin' huge compared to you!


----------



## mammaspath

nite - caute bump!!!!

ready - yours is so tiny!

im getting huger by the day!!!

been so busy lately!!


----------



## kmwilletts

Lomelly & Ready- Hope you enjoy the books!!! :) they are definitely addicting!

Ready- What area of Canada are you from? I'm in Manitoba :D And absolutely cute bump you have there!

Nite- Ohh, I adore BC. I believe we have travelled through Pemberton before but I can't remember. I hope you have a really fun trip, the best wedding I went to was in Kelowna, BC for my Aunt and it was GORGEOUS! What sort of spritual books do you lean towards? I'm always interested in things like that, and love hearing suggestions from others in that regard! 

I wanted to update you ladies about my Fetal Assessment (I just had it this past monday) and I am SOOO relieved and happy! I found out I do NOT have Vasa Previa, and my Velamentous Cord Insertion is a minor one, and not extensive as the other ultrasound techs had me believe. I do still have a Placenta Previa, but it is not complete, and it could totally move :D So I find out on August 1st when I'm 32 weeks if there was any movement and how we will proceed from there if not. Anyhow, I'm super happy about that and wanted to share!! :happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Km-so glad things are looking good. It must be a relief! 
I'm from southern Ontario, I've travelled east but never west. I would really like to drive out west to see all that that side of the country has.


----------



## lomelly

km, great news!!! must be such a relief!!

ready, that is a neat little bump you have there! just showing slightly.. I was still flat at 12 weeks, I just wanted a cute bump like that :haha: .. DH really saw the veins today, I was not happy, I was like "this is why I can't be on my feet all day!!!" and he goes "oh god that looks terrible".. I wanted to hit him a little bit I won't lie lol

nite, you're an avocado!!! looking forward to your next bump pic!

mammas, you're gonna have to put up a bump pic pretty soon too ;)

I'm pretty big now.. growing outward, bump is still very low. bending is getting to be a bit tricky lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! I hope everyone had a good wknd. Happy Canada day km and lomelly. Dh and I went out of town for the night and saw great fireworks and had a good time. 
I have a question, it seems as though my "bloat" has gone away now and so my belly looks smaller. Of course it makes me nervous because I automatically think baby has stopped growing and something is wrong. Anyone have this happen?


----------



## lomelly

ready, you're fine! 12 weeks is when the bloating starts to ease off (or did for me and others I've heard). Also depends on your diet.. I was still pretty much flat at 12 weeks.
sounds like a lovely Canada day, always such nice fireworks displays!

you can come here and use my doppler to check on LO? :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!
happy canada day!

how is everyone feeling??
ms is still kickin my butt.......mostly at night.......and im tired as hell!!!
well im a prune today.......and baby sounds great on the doppler......getting excited for 12 weeks soon!!! ahhh can't wait to get over the hump!!
then im on to obsessing about the gender! lol


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies! I'm back from the wedding and it was really great. It was a 9 hour drive up there but I did okay and so did the kids which was nice.

Today I feel like I have my energy back. I hope that it stays that way. 

Ready: it is normal for the bloat to go away. Wish mine had :haha:

Mamma: sorry the ms is so crappy. It will get better. :hugs:

Km: good to hear your positive news! I hope things just keep getting better and better for this pregnancy.

AFM: I'm about dying to know the gender, the office is supposed to call me to tell me when my appointment is. It won't be for a few weeks....sooo wanna know now!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-don't tempt me, I'm crazy enough to jump in my car and drive the 4 or 5 hours to ease my neurotic thinking. I ordered one off of ebay and it still hasn't been shipped and I have the feeling I've be screwed. I'll be pissed if it doesn't come!

Nite-glad you had fun at the wedding and your travels went well. I have my gender scan in 6 weeks and I can't wait!!! I'm convinced it's a girl. Do you have a feeling?

Mammas-sorry you are still feeling poorly but as they say that usually means a good strong pregnancy.

AFM-I am on day 3 of feeling ok. Last week m/s felt like it was dissipating and Sunday I had almost none. Mon, Tues and today I have had maybe 5 mins here and there but nothing as it was so I'm hoping that it is totally gone and I can get on to the fab 2nd tri. My house desperately needs to be cleaned, sorted, organized...you name it. I'm still exhausted but I can work through that to start living my life again. My house and family have been so neglected for the past 6 wks but hopefully that will all change now.


----------



## kmwilletts

Happy 4th of July ladies! :D

Mammas- Awesome, you're a prune!! :D 12 weeks will be here before you know it!

Ready- I sooo want to travel East! DH might be eventually going to a job out that way possibly next year or so, and I *just* might have to hop on a plane to go and check it out :D I'm the opposite of you, having never really travelled very far east (Thunderbay was as far as I've went as we have family there). West is gorgeous though, I am in love with the mountains :) lol As for dopplers, I ended up ordering two different ones, a Sonoline and an Angel Sounds. My Sonoline one came in like less than two weeks, and the Angel Sounds took around 5-6 weeks to arrive! It was crazy. I ended up giving that to my SIL for her to use. So yours might come around, but it might take a bit longer than you would expect! :D Hope your MS is totally done with!

Lomelly- Hahaha oh my goodness, bending IS getting to be a bit tricky now, isn't it?? I'm grateful that it is summer and I can wear flip flops EVERY day instead of putting on runners! I hate putting on pants and underwear, I feel like I need to sit down to do it now lol.

Nite - That is great that you made the trip without any issues! How old are your kids? We've gone on 7 hour trips with the kids a few times, the latest being last September to the Mall of America, and they were little troopers for it, made me feel pretty happy! LoL Crossing my fingers that you find out the date of your gender scan really soon! Then you will have another date to look forward to :D

At the moment, I'm having crazy pelvic pain. I had a really really crazy experience where my daughter was getting chased by a queen bumblebee and kept landing in her hair, and when I went to swat it off of her (she was freaking out, which I don't blame her) it started to chase me, so I "attempted" to run away (lol) and in the process did something to my pelvic bone, right in the very front at the pubic bone. I think it popped out of place. This happened a few weeks ago, and the pain was crazy! It hurt for two days, then one morning went away completely, I heard a popping/crunching sound and it went away. But, ever since, it has been kind of sporadic and seems like it pops out on its own, and is painful for a few hours or a day until it pops back into place. Something I'm definitely going to mention at my doctors appointment. Any of you ladies ever experience something like that at all? LOL It's such a weird question!

Otherwise I've been feeling wonderful and in great spirits :) Had my second baby dream two nights ago, and the baby was a little girl with blonde hair. We already know it's a girl, but it was neat to see in my mind what she *might* look like :)

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Uhmmmm so I woke up this morning and my tummy was half the size it normally is... So weird.


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Uhmmmm so I woke up this morning and my tummy was half the size it normally is... So weird.

you may notice a difference after a full meal........i know i do!!!

i wake up skinng and go to bed a fat lady......hahahaha


----------



## Nitengale

Yes, the bump definitely grew during the day.

So the Ultrasound office called me and my appointment is not until July 26th. How am I going to wait that long. :wacko: 

I know some people have an innate feeling about what the gender is going to be but I actually have no idea. When I was pregnant with my DD I was convinced she was a boy. :haha: So when I had my gender ultrasound I was in shock.

I don't even remember what they do at a 20 week scan, what all does it entail?


----------



## Nitengale

Km: My DS (not biological but always with me full-time) is 9 and my DD is 6. How about yours?


----------



## sapphire1

Just popping in to say hi :wave: Hope you girls are all well!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Sap! How are you?

Nite-I'm pretty sure my decrease in size was all the bloat. I can't believe you are 17 wks already, time is definitely moving. 3 wks will fly by and then you will know if it's a boy or a girl...soooooo exciting! I have another 6 wks to go and I'm trying not to think about it.

Mammas-I hope your m/s eases off soon. It's really an awful thing to have to go through. I'm just beginnning to feel normal again and have a bit of an appetite (still no meat though...bleh).

Lomelly-we need a new bump pic, you must really be looking pg these days as you are nearing the 3rd tri!

KM-sorry you are having pain, that's never fun. It will be interesting to see if you pictured your dd right in your dream. I haven't had any dreams (that I remember) since the first 2 a couple of weeks ago. I'm willing myself to before I go to sleep but my brain has other ideas I guess.

AFM-I had a follow up dr. appt yesterday to check that I'm not still losing weight and to review my lab work. I have regained a lb in 3 wks so that's good news. I came up positive for an anti-M antibody which means I have to have more blood drawn in a couple of wks and if it's positive again she will refer me to a specialist for monitoring. Anyone here of this before? I asked her to explain it and then I did my own research online, doesn't seem bad but they monitor it just to make sure. On another note, she found the hb with her doppler (even though she was pretty sure she wouldn't) which was some relief. I'm not sure why as I've been feeling more regular movement (bubbles and flutters) throughout the day. I love it!!!!!!
As well, DH and I have started throwing names around and I don't think it's going to be easy. I like less common/traditional names and he comes up with a lot that are popular. We have a couple on our list but about 50 on the "no freakin way" list. 
Happy Friday Everyone!!!


----------



## lomelly

ready, its good you're putting a few lbs back on. I've never heard of this anti-M antibody, but glad it's something they will keep a close eye on. I'm sure it's nothing big :) yay for hearing the hb on doppler!!! I don't see why they wouldn't have been able to find it on you, my OB found LO's at 11 weeks (he said if you're slimmer it's much easier to find earlier on).. now you don't have to drive all the way here to use mine :haha: name picking is so hard! I loved a few names and DH hated them as he also favours more traditional names, and in the end we could only come up with two for a boy.
ahhh flutters!! love it!! is it true that you can feel flutters more with your second?? I don't know if I had flutters or gas... :haha:

hi sap, how's it going??

nite, waiting is torture!! but then before you know it it's the day before and you wonder where all the time has gone. when I had my 20 week scan they STILL made me drink a bunch of water beforehand. they checked my cervix length, position of placenta in relation to cervix, and just did a bunch of measurements on LO. it took about 20 minutes total. I was allowed to pee after they did the first bit thank god, I can never hold it very long!!

mammas, till I was about 14 weeks I was so slim in the morning and then at night I looked properly pregnant :) and eating a big meal definitely made me look bigger...

km, I had DH help me put on some pants the other day :blush: my back really hurt and I was just having a hard time of it, and he was in a rush to go so I said "dammit help me put these on!" :haha: I try to limit my bending but at work it's hard to do. flip flops are a small miracle, especially when it's so hot and muggy out.


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Km: My DS (not biological but always with me full-time) is 9 and my DD is 6. How about yours?

I currently have 4 living children 11 8 6 4 of my own......one misscariage a boy at 20 weeks and one in december at 12 weeks

i also have a stepdaughter she is 7

and this will be my last baby!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

i did the baking soda gender test........it didn't fizz.......must be a girl!! :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-with your second you recognize the flutters/bubbles more so than with the first. I think I was 17 or 18 wks before I felt movement that I recognized with ds. This time I waited for the "gas" to come out and it didn't lol but now it's becoming more frequent especially if I eat and then lie down. It's pretty cool!


----------



## Nitengale

Now I just did the baking soda test, no fizz here either. Although don't know how much I was supposed to use.


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> Now I just did the baking soda test, no fizz here either. Although don't know how much I was supposed to use.

i used a tablespoon.......idk if i got it right..........ive heart tblspn and tspn who knows


----------



## kmwilletts

I did the baking soda test pretty early on and had no fizz either! We should all do it and find out the end results later on :) Mine worked apparently! Haha

Nite - My DS is 4.5 and my DD is 3. 17 weeks already! Before you know it the scan will be here and hopefully LO cooperates and lets you see the gender! As the weeks have gone by time seems to be picking up...in the beginning it felt like everything took *fooorreeeevvveeerrr* to get to, and now everything is going at such a fast pace.

Ready & Lomelly- The name picking is going so hard for us too! We both typically swing towards unique names, something that has meaning to us as well of course, but this time I'm kind of all over the place with what I like. I've come up with SO many darn suggestions and DH squashes them all, and the names he comes up with I loathe! LOL There is one name that I've never heard for a girl before but was suggested to be by a lady from our own. She went to the hospital and wanted to name her child it either way, whether boy or girl, and she had a boy so she named him that. I absolutely LOVE the name she picked for a girl too, but I don't want to use it and be a "name thief". Kind of sucks because it is a name both DH & I love! LOL Oh well!

Mammas- How have you been feeling??

Sap- Hi! How is everything with you!?


----------



## Nitengale

How are you guys doing? 

I'm definetly feeling much better. Just waiting to feel some definit movements. I think I felt flutters a few weeks ago but nothing since. Hope they are coming, kinda worries me that I have not felt any yet.


----------



## mammaspath

nite im totally jealous........i want to start feeling better wah!!!!
I wouldn't worry about the movement yet ....... i bought a doppler and am obsessed with it!!!! i freak out about everything!!

i wonder if I will every stop being so anxious!


----------



## lomelly

ready, I got that gas feeling too earlier on.. but then it was actually just gas... :haha:

nite, doing well, moving is done! thank goodness.. I can't complain because I didn't actually do much moving :) glad you're feeling better, I bet you'll be feeling movement very soon!

km, any luck yet?? I wish DH and I agreed on more than two names but that's all we have.. you still have some time :)

mammas, I love my doppler, I would have gone bat shit insane without it! hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mammaspath

I'm a lime today girls!!!! Oooh im so looking forward to the next week hoping ms will give me a break!

So im the last to make it to the second trimester right???

i have a scan next thursday.......even tho i have the doppler im still so nervous!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-glad you are feeling better! And before you know it that LO will be kicking you and you will definitely feel it. 

Mammas-you are not that far behind me and soon to make it in to 2nd tri. I hope the m/s eases soon for you.

Lomelly-glad the move went well and you didn't have to do much. I hate moving more than anything. Can you believe you have 13 wks to go...and that's it??? Holy cow that seems to have gone quickly. 

KM-DH and I have made a pact to not discuss names with anyone but us. It will be hard but everyone will know the sex so at least the name will be a surprise. We want to have a few choices and then decide once we see the baby's face. 

AFM-I'm officially in the 2nd tri and a lemon. Woot woot!!! Last week I felt so much better and actually Sunday cleaned a little bit but yesterday it hit me full force again where I actually had to leave work. I went home and slept for 2.5 hrs and still felt awful. Today I'm better but not great. 
Sunday I went maternity clothes shopping as nothing is fitting right (picture to follow) and got some good deals. Both places had their summer sales on so I got quite a bit for not too much money. Plus my SIL gave me a few things. 
I have 2 wks until I meet with the midwife and 5 (Nite-that means you have 2 wks left?)until our gender scan...let the countdown begin!
 



Attached Files:







14 wk belly.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nitengale

Yes Ready! Let the two week wait begin. :haha:

I have been having much more energy finally but the heart burn is AWEFUL! No joke it has been painful. 

I am just sitting wishing waiting to feel movement. I guess I should say I feel all kinds of things all over but none that I can really say 'oh yes this is definelty the baby'. I remember with my DD I was sure when I starting feeling her. Okay I'll stop obsessing about baby movements!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-I had a few days in a row where I felt bips and bobbles and now I'm looking for it and can't feel anything. I know there will come a time when I will know for sure it's this waiting, and waiting, and waiting...it could drive you nuts! You are not too far off feeling those kicks on the outside too.
AFM-I have been bull-dozed with m/s today! Last night I didn't eat very much and so when I woke up my stomach was unbearably empty. I inhaled a banana hoping that would do the trick for a short period of time. Well it lasted about 20mins and then it all came flying out. Sorry TMI. I've been trying to eat 2 pcs of toast for almost 2 hrs now with not much luck and it's threatening to come back out. I thought this crap was over but today I fell terrible. There is my sob story!


----------



## Nitengale

So sorry Ready! That sucks, I feel ya. It will soon pass. :hugs:

My doctor and I communicate through Facebook :haha: so I asked her about not feeling the baby. She said that what most people feel ealy on is their guts moving around. That most women don't feel baby till about 18 to 23 weeks. So patience is the answer!


----------



## kmwilletts

Mammas- Yay!! Almost 2nd tri :D 

Nite - That is awesome you talk to your Dr on Facebook! LoL I wish I could do that! I felt the baby around 13 weeks I believe and then it was SUPER random, I guess it had to be like a HUGE movement for me to feel a tiny flutter or something. I didn't start feeling anything consistent until much later. It also worried me, so I had purchased a doppler to make me feel better. I think when you focus on it, it makes you worried. And baby could be doing flips and kicks while you are preoccupied with something as well, making you less likely to notice. Even now at 29 weeks, I still get that panicked "has the baby moved yet today!?" feeling. Then I will sit down and focus on the movement. If nothing happens, I nudge my belly, and then try a glass of cold water. If none of that does the trick I wait around half an hour and then try something sugary, and that usually get's her moving :D

Lom- DH and I have not yet picked a name! lol We are finally starting to agree to a few things, and there is one name apparently in particular that I picked out that he says is really growing on him :) That makes me sooo excited, we could be making more progress than I even know!

Ready- I think that is a great idea that you and your DH have, to keep the name private. I HATE sharing my name lists with other people, because then you get feedback that doesn't necessarily apply. With our son, we told people we were naming him Loki and we got a lot of "Wtf?" looks :haha: but now, whenever someone meets him they ALL agree that is the only name that would ever suit him and his personality :) We did the same with our daughter, except we had one name down pat & picked, and when she was born, she did NOT suit the name we had picked. So we picked another one we had really liked that suited her better :) So sorry to hear about the m/s, that really sucks :(

I've been doing pretty well, had my doctor appointment on Tuesday and she explained my Fetal Assessment results to me (which I had already heard from the doctor at FA, but I don't mind hearing it twice!) and she decided to put me on an iron supplement every 2nd day in case I encounter any bleeding and also went over the protocol to follow in case of a bleed, so I'm all up-to-date on that scenario. We also decided to get some clothes this week from a few people posting online, so we got a bunch of onesies and sleepers etc, and also purchased a new travel system stroller with the matching car seat attachment and base. I was super excited to get this stuff and am washing baby clothes today, and then sorting them into sizes. Next time DH is home (which will be around August 13) we are going to pick up a few more things like some more packs of diapers and a change table. Then I think we will somewhat prepared for the next time he will come home, which is when baby is due :) I tried a new prenatal pill on Wednesday, and seriously regretted it. I've been switching between my normal prenatal pill and flintstone vitamins because my prenatal makes me nauseous for around 1-2 hours after I take it. Well, this new pill made me ACTUALLY throw up, not just "feel" like throwing up :S ugh...so the search for a prenatal that doesn't make me feel sick is going to continue! lol

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## lomelly

Nite, lucky you to have such good communication with your dr! I hope you feel the movements verrryyy soon. You just want to say come on baby move it! :haha:

Ready, that is still a very neat bump you have there! Love it! I didn't have to do much moving but had to do a lot of unpacking... Thankfully it's all over now.

Km, glad you have a few names sticking out, having two-three favorites is a good step! I want to start buying more little things soon and saving the bigger things till after baby shower. Isn't shopping so much fun???


----------



## Nitengale

Ya, I can't wait to find out gender and go shopping. Two weeks seems so far away. Time is just dragging lately. I seriously feel like I'm in the 2WW again. lol As I have stated before our youngest is 6 so we don't have any baby stuff left over as we like to donate things. But luckily we have family to donate a few things to us once we know what we are having. 

Yes Lomelly, I do wanna tell baby "come on baby move it, get wiggly or something". I guess i should have just gotten a Doppler like everyone else.


----------



## lomelly

that's nice of your family, nite. but a good shopping trip is just what the dr ordered! I'm going to go ahead and guess boy for you :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well and enjoyed your weekends. 
Km and Lomelly-you both are down to the 3rd tri and counting down the days. That's exciting! How are you both feeling?

Nite-any movement yet? 1 wk and a bit and you find out what that precious little bean is..well I guess not som much of a bean but rather a sweet potato.

AFM-feeling good today and feel like I could eat a horse. Or maybe a pile of vegetables shaped as a horse cuz the whole meat thing still isn't working for me. AND...I'm an orange today!


----------



## Nitengale

Yay for oranges Ready! I'm really enjoying citrus lately actually. :haha:

On Saturday DH and I both felt the baby. I have felt he/she a few more times since. It feels very faint and low. But I'm pretty sure is baby. 10 day count down till my appointment! :happydance: Fly by time, fly by!

How are the rest of y'all doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite that is awesome! You must be feeling better about things. I can't wait for DH and DS to feel the kicks.


----------



## lomelly

ready, an orange already!! no wonder you have that lovely bump! it's good you feel like eating a lot though.. maybe DH could make you a veggie horse?? :haha: I only have 3 months left! how weird is that???

nite, amazing!! you and DH must have been so thrilled. I agree, time needs to fly! can't we just fast forward a month or two???

km, you're 30 weeks!!! only 10 left!! were you early with any of your other little ones?


----------



## mammaspath

hey girls just checking in!
nite - i can't wait to feel baby!!!! thats exciting

how is everyone feeling? im still dealing with ms......but hopefully its gone soon! 

IM A plum today! and my scan is on thursday - can't wait!


----------



## Nitengale

Mamma: my ms took about 15-16 weeks till it really started to get better. Now I only get it occasionally but nothing like before. I hope that yours goes away soon, sometimes it feels like it takes forever. Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Definetly feeling baby more a lot more now. Mostly when lying or sitting down. Oh it's so cute! :cloud9:

9 more days!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Less than 2 days Mammas! That's exciting. Sorry the ms is still there, I feel for ya. Mine has been coming and going for the past 2 wks, hoping its heading the other way. Not too far off now and you'll be in 2 tri!


----------



## Nitengale

So I'm freakin out. :cry: I have had a sore throat, fever and achy body for two days now, it's been aweful. But here is the worst part. Ever since I can not feel baby. Since Saturday as I was telling you guys I was feeling baby quite a bit. But not anymore. :cry: and I don't have a Doppler. Just waiting for dr to call me back but I don't know what to do with myself. Husband stayed home today to help me with the kiddos but I'm just so worried. Ugh!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm sure all is ok Nite! Maybe you have been preoccupied feeling ill and trying to manage the kiddies. Babies go through spurts at this stage where there movement can lessen for a day or so and then BAM you feel them tons again. Try to rest and get healthy.


----------



## lomelly

I did notice that when I had a nasty cold baby moved around less.. Not sure why, but when I was feeling better more movement came back. I agree that movement at that stage is sporadic, at 19+3 I didn't even feel him every day. Hope your dr gets back to you soon to put your mind at ease!

What are you ladies planning for the weekend? Hopefully I'm gonna get my hair done! That's the high light for me :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

nite - i totally get that you are worried...........what did the doc say??? i got food poisening with my last baby......he was totally fine....... i honsetly think our bodies are built strong enough to keep babie's fine while they are in the womb.......

but i highly advise buying a doppler to keep your mind at ease.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammas how was ur scan?


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Nite, I'm sure all is fine. I didn't even feel Holly move til 23 weeks, when they're that tiny all they have to do is move to a funny position and you can't feel them anymore.

Hope your scan went well Mammaspath.

Hope all the rest of you girls are well - can't believe how quickly these pregnancies are going! :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Sap! How are things with you? What's the news on the new apt? Did you guys move?


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks girls for all the support. Ugh! Being sick and pregnant is no fun at all. I have an appointment with the doctor today at 4pm. She wants to check me for strep and hopefully she will use the Doppler on me. Although I think I felt movement again today. 5 move days till my 20 week scan :) 

In other news I was a complete b¡tch to my DH last night for pretty much no reason at all. Both of us blamed the hormones, I'd have to say they feel quite high this pregnancy cause I can cry over anything sweet, sad, or sentimental. I hope i don't do that to him again, he was so undeserving of it. 

Lomelly: what are you gonna do to your hair? Wish I could get mine done, that sounds fun and it's more than I have planned for the weekend.


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: Sap! Miss you! :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Just got back from my Drs appointment. Test result will come on Monday. She checked babies heart rate and guessed boy. So we shall see on Thursday.


----------



## mammaspath

oooh nite what was the heartbeat?


----------



## Nitengale

Yah, wish she told me :haha: I was just so happy to hear everything was alright ya know? And then I left and realized she didn't tell me. Boo...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thursday! You are so close nite. I can't wait to hear. We have 3 and a half weeks left...tick clock tick!


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: you are almost 16 weeks. This is craziness, I can't believe we are only a few weeks apart! And you'll know what your having within a month, woo-hoo!


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, exciting! Can't wait to hear what colour your bumps are :)

I will be moving in a couple of weeks, looking forward to it!


----------



## kmwilletts

Wow, been a little while since I was on! Had some catching up to do :)

Ready- Thanks! Feeling well in 3rd tri, feeling like time is passing by really quickly though! lol Yay for the navel orange, and tomorrow will be something new!!! :D That is so exciting!

Nite - Awesome news that your baby is doing good, sorry you are sick, that definitely sucks :( But at least little beanie is doing well in there. Also, congrats on you and DH feeling baby kick! That is such a big milestone for me :D DH didn't feel this one kick until around 22 weeks, so that's awesome the movement is strong enough for you to both feel.

Lom- Geez we are sooo close! Tomorrow marks 31 weeks for me. I was 2 days late with my 1st, and 6 days early with my 2nd....so, my guess is that this baby will be early as well, especially if this one ends up any bigger than my last (at least I'm hoping my body would go into labour, I don't want to try to push out an 11 lb-er!!! Yikes!!)

Mammas- Hope the morning sickness goes away for you soon, it's getting to be about that time! :)

Sap- That's great news! Do you have much to get done for packing yet or are you already somewhat prepared for the move?

My past week has been busy, had both the kids in swimming lessons and also had relatives from British Columbia come out to visit, so we've had a lot going on! Just over a week and I am getting my 2nd Fetal Assessment done to see if my placenta previa has moved (fingers are sooo crossed that it has!) :)


----------



## Nitengale

Km: my fingers are crossed for your assessment too! I was surprised that he felt baby too. The baby kept kicking in this one area so I told hit o put his hand there nd low and behold there it was. He hasn't been able to feel it since but they are not really strong enough. It's hard for me to feel the movement on the outside I just feel it internally.

I'm still really sick. It's been aweful. But I have faith that soon I will get better. It's just been days of sore throat, fever, and body aches. Good thing my DH is so awesome, helping with poking and the kids. He has even been working from home :cloud9: Don't know what I would do.

How are the rest of you?


----------



## lomelly

nite, sorry you are still so sick! but its lovely DH is being such a doll. is it scan day yet?? lol

sap, a new place is exciting!! hope the moving goes smoothly.

ready, you're already an avocado!!!!!! I'm going to guess girl for you :haha: is 20 week scan all booked? are you going with a midwife, an OB, or your family dr??

km, I wouldn't want an 11 lber either :haha: a few days early would be great but I won't hold my breath for that... hopefully you're a few days early again with this one!

mammas, is the sickness starting to ease at all??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Ladies!
SAP-I'm so excited for you guys and the move. I hope things with you and DH are going better?

KM-I can't believe you are 31 wks already! Time seems to be zipping along. I hope your appt goes well and that you don't have an 11 lb-er in there...ouch, ouch, ouch!!

Nite-only a couple of more days and you find out!!!! I am soooo excited for you...I hate waiting. lol I hope you got rest over the wknd and start to feel better really soon. 

Mammas-has the ms subsided yet? Mine has been a no show for 7 days now so I'm hoping it's done. I'm ready to feel good and get that "burst" from the 2nd tri. I fear that being 34 and pg I'm not going to get that energy surge that I did with my son. 

Lomelly-You only have 11 wks left!!! Holy s*&%! How is the pregnancy treating you? You must have a nice big belly now? I already look like I did at 6 months with my son. My sister thinks I'm going to be huge!! Haha. I have my scan booked for Aug. 15 and today we meet with the midwife for the 1st time. I was just going to go Obgyn but mine no longer does the hospital thing so then I thought I would rather midwife anyways b/c I can labour at home until we absolutely need to go to the hospital. I hated being at the hospital with my son so the less I need to be the better. I'm hoping they have an u/s at the Midwife office and we get to see baby today. It probably won't happen but a girl can dream.


----------



## sapphire1

Wow KM, 31 weeks already! Hope your appt goes well.

Hope you feel better soon Nite :hugs: So exciting that you find out the gender soon!

Hope your appt goes well Ready, FX they do an u/s today!

Only 11 weeks left Lomelly, it's going crazy fast!

I haven't started packing yet, but have been busy getting rid of lots of junk! Things are much the same with DH, but he has been away a lot recently so I haven't seen him. It will be weird to live with him full-time again, and hopefully things will start to get better.


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

ms may be taking a break.......yay!! I felt okay yesterday and today..........im still really tired

nite - still sick.........ewe.........so sorry

everyone here is just getting so far along!!!! how exciting........can't wait to see what everyone is gonna have! i find out what my babe is in september.......it's like light years away!


----------



## Nitengale

OMGosh! Scan tomorrow morning! So nervous/excited. Gotta stay busy today...

Dont mind what gender it is just hoping for healthy baby...oh my so nervous.

Everyone keeps telling me they think it's a boy though so we shall see.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I can't believe u go tomorrow! That's soo exciting. I can't wait to hear!


----------



## lomelly

nite, I agree with everyone in that it's a boy :haha:

ready, aug 15th isn't so far away... but time always does drag before scans :shrug: how is your MW? I kind of wish I would have gone with a MW but I was told it's harder to get drugs with a MW :haha: at my OB appt on Tuesday I made it clear to him I wanted an epidural or some serious pain relief, so he wrote "WANTS EPIDURAL" on the top of my hospital paper lol

mammas, FX'd that sickness is on the way out!

sap, it's so weird to think I only have 11 weeks left.. feels like a year to go lol. how's the DH situation now??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite- what time do you go? 

Lomelly- I love the midwife! She's around my age, gentle, calm and approachable. The role of a midwife is to support the decisions of the mother. If you want drugs then they request you get them. I don't know why ur Dr would have told you that. With ds I hated the hospital experience: I was made to lie in the bed and be strapped down with the fetal monitor and all I wanted to do was move around. I didn't have any drugs so I should have been able to but they wouldn't allow me to get up. I want to call the shots and be supported by my caretaker with this one.


----------



## mammaspath

nite!!! what time is your appt........im dying to find out what your having!


----------



## Nitengale

The scan was amazing! She was cooperative at the beginning and showed us her gender pretty easy. Then she spent most of the time with her hands and her feet up near her face! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Profile.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1









Potty shot.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sapphire1

Aw Nite, how lovely - congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## mammaspath

CONGRATS NITE!!!!! 

so tell me what kind of gender tests did you do for predicting?


----------



## Nitengale

Baking soda test worked, I also had girl dreams, and the Chinese calendar thing.

Its so funny, everyone told me they thought I was going to have a boy but they said that when I was pregnant with DD too.


----------



## Nitengale

This one is so funny I had to post. She is arching her back.
 



Attached Files:







Arch.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay!!! Nite that is soooo amazing! Congrats! Was Dh excited? 
I don't know if I can survive the next 3 weeks!


----------



## Nitengale

I know the wait is so hard but before you know it it will creep up on ya!

Yes DH was so excited. He texted his whole family the moment we found out. He had already guessed it was a girl.

That is definitely girl right?? :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

:haha: Yep, definitely a girl. Love the arching back pic. Just noticed your ticker says you're halfway! :)

Hope the next 3 weeks fly by for you Ready!


----------



## kmwilletts

Yay Nite!!! :) That is so awesome that she cooperated so well for you!! :D Also another yay for being half way :)

Ready- It's so difficult waiting to find out. I get anxious at pretty much every scan or appointment coming up. I'm grateful that they are getting closer together at this point, but still I get all anxious LOL 

So I had a dream the other night that the baby was actually a boy and the scans were wrong for me :haha: I seriously doubt they are wrong, but it kind of freaked me out, seeing as we literally just purchased a bunch of really beautiful used baby girl clothes (a ton of it wasn't even worn- over 400 pieces in total) for $200. I was so pumped and have washed every last thing. Next Assessment is going to be next Wednesday, I'm gonna get them to double (make that...triple?) check the gender! haha

What's everyone up to this weekend? I'm just going to clean the house when I get energy, and maybe if I have time & company head to the lake :)


----------



## lomelly

ready, sounds like a good plan! your MW sounds lovely. I've no idea why they said that, but ah well, I like my OB :) I told him I was nervous at my last appt and he told me not to worry, he does not bite ;)

nite, a girl!!! congrats!!! she looks just beautiful. sassy little thing too, arching her back :haha: isn't it funny how everyone was thinking boy?? sounds like DH is over the moon!

sap, getting closer to move date :happydance:

km, I think that's totally normal to doubt the gender, I still kinda doubt it, even though I had two scans to confirm.. I hope he's a he because DH is so into having a boy now that he knows it's a boy! couldn't hurt for them to triple check you though :haha:

mammas, september is creeping up pretty fast... july is almost over, isn't that crazy? you're a peach already, next thing you know you'll be an eggplant :)

AFM, I am just getting so damn frustrated lately--just with my friend. This girl is unreal.. I just want to scream and hit her, but I can't. backstory: she got with my EX about two years ago, after she slept with him and things just went from there.. complains about what an ass hat he is constantly. thinks he's cheating all the time (which is probably is since that's why we broke up). but will NOT just leave him. they don't live together, or have any real bonds.. that is.. until she got pregnant by him. how did that happen?? because she was "sick of having to always buy the condoms" and didn't think to force him to buy any, or keep her legs shut when he didn't. or make him pull out or something.. the whole thing is just stupid. and she's not a teenager, she's my age (27). so she is about 7 weeks behind me in her pregnancy, and is such a know-it-all about EVERYTHING baby related. "oh you shouldn't get an epi, they can cause ******ation in babies"... excuse me??? lots of people have epi's, just cause you don't want one doesn't mean there's anything wrong with them. "oh you shouldn't dye your hair, you can cause brain damage to baby"... okay.. except my OB who is trained in medicine said it was okay to do it (within moderation).. so really, who am I going to listen to??? the icing on the cake was this: I said I was going to paint baby's nursery. Not me actually paint, but get all the stuff and have my mom and DH do it, and maybe I would just look in from time to time if they needed help (it is VOC free paint, not the toxic stuff). her response?? "do you want your kid to be ********?? it will have cranial issues if you go near paint". excuse me but... she has SMOKED through the ENTIRE PREGNANCY. 3-4 cigs a day, which is a "cut back" for her. she smoked a pack a day when her period was late and she didn't want to take a test because it would have meant cutting back smoking. also the pot she did at that point in time and didn't cut that out till maybe a month ago. I'm going freaking bonkers, I just want to tell her to EFF OFF and have no contact. I've known her for over 10 years though, and she is usually supportive with everything else (like my miscarriage). she's pissing me off even more because my EX is a loser with a crappy part time job making $800 a month, so she will get no support financially from him, and is counting on government grants and credits to make it through with the baby. and moving back with her parents, because she is too irresponsible with money to afford her own place. I know some people do live with their parents again after, but she's using everyone and everything as a crutch to support her irresponsibility and it's just driving me bat shit insane. rant over!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Wow lomelly, that would totally be stressful. It is annoying when people think they know more than others, especially when they are making their own fair share of mistakes. :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Woah, I can see why your friend's driving you nuts Lomelly. You always find that people think they know best, it doesn't get any better once the baby's born!

KM, I was paranoid that they got Holly's gender wrong. I was soo convinced she was a boy, that I didn't really believe the sonographer. I was told that it is more likely that a girl is pronounced boy, than the other way round. No harm in getting it triple checked though :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

lomelly - your friend is driving ME nuts..........i'd just buy her a pack of smokes and highlight the surgeon general's warning........then walk away.........she is an idiot...

oh september can't come soon enough!!!! MS is giving me a break today.......yay.....thank goodness cuz im goin to the county fair to see jodee messina and hunter hayes.......yay!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow lomelly! She sounds like she is trying to make you feel bad for your choices because she has made some pretty terrible ones. Best to keep your distance and keep your sanity! I have no patience for people like that. On another note, you only have 10 wks left!


----------



## kmwilletts

Lom- Omg, I am SO sorry you have to deal with someone like that! It is so hard dealing with people who constantly judge you, especially when it is completely uncalled for. I think Ready is right with her trying to feel guilty for things because she is insecure herself. I know plenty of people who get very high-and-mighty with others when they really don't have room to talk. Big :hugs: to you!

Sap- This is seriously the first time I've ever second guessed the gender! lol I'm thinking it probably has a ton to do with stress over not having any truly solid name choices picked out. I find out on Wednesday again :) So triple check will be done! haha

Mammas- Awesome that the m/s is giving you a break! Has the break carried through to today?


----------



## lomelly

nite, thanks for the comfort, I'm new to the pregnancy thing and I can't believe how some people are being.. so many rude comments lol. is your little lady getting more active?

ready, you are right, it just cries out guilt and insecurity.. I've said to her (when she makes those comments, which are usually via text msg) that smoking probably isn't going to do the baby any favours either, to which she says "yea probably".. but keeps smoking... I just shake my head. 10 weeks!! ahhhh it feels so surreal!!

mammas, good idea there, maybe I should have her watch some of the videos they have on youtube about preterm babies and smoking. hope your m/s stays away for good!!

km, doesn't everyone know some of those types? :haha: I think when baby comes I can distance myself from her, because I definitely don't need judgment like that when it comes to caring for a new born.. do you have any names yet?


----------



## Nitengale

:hi: lomelly YES! I am totally feeling movement, so much stronger and more often. This week she has just been so much more active, I cant believe how fast that happens. Still not totally noticeable from the outside but I am feeling quite a bit. 

Gosh now you guys are making me second guess babies gender.... :haha:


----------



## kmwilletts

Lom- that would be very good if you can distance yourself. It's toxic to you and stressful, and makes life a heck of a lot smoother when nuisances are no so heavily involved :) we have NOT picked a name yet!!! I had a dream last night though regarding that, I will post it below :)

Nite- awesome that you are feeling movement more and more :) and even though i doubted the gender I had another dream last night and baby was a girl in it, I'm sure you don't have anything to worry about!!!!

So, my dream last night was soooo weird! I dreamt I was somewhere with a large group of people at some outdoor event by a river, and the only people I specifically remember in my dream were my husband and my pregnant SIL. I was 32 weeks ( so what I am now) and went into active labour, and didn't make it to a hospital. Baby was out in one push, and weighed 9lb11.5oz!!! :haha: baby was a girl with very blonde hair. We didn't have a name and I panicked, going through the ones that DH and I had mutually liked and went with Pearl since she looked like a little Pearl :) i had to get my SIL to go to a store and pick up baby essentials like diapers and clothes and stuff and a car seat because we had no supplies with us and we decided against going to the hospital since everything was fine. Haha so odd :)


----------



## Nitengale

:haha: That is an awesome dream!


----------



## mammaspath

pearl is such a cute name!


----------



## Nitengale

I agree, it sounds beautiful!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

KM-that is a great dream. I had one similar a month ago but I was at a grocery store that was connected to my hotel room. It was perfect because the grocery store had everything I needed (diapers, clothes, etc). It's funny how your mind works when you are unconcious. I love the name Pearl, so old fashioned and cute. A friend of mine has a dtr named Anna Pearl, so cute!

Nite-so exciting to feel those regular movements. Mine are starting to become consistent and regular even though they are still flutters. Of course if I lean forward long enough baby gets ticked off and kicks me (a light kick, but a kick) lol. I'm still so excited that you are having a little girl. 

Mammas-is that ms staying away? I hope so. I had it for 8 wks straight and was ready to check myself in to the loonie bin! I still can't tolerate meat but I think it's mental now. 

Lomelly-do you have baby's room all set up and ready to go yet? Any baby showers lined up?

Sap-are you getting all packed for the big move?

AFM-I am still shocked that my belly is as big as it is already. I am looking at myself in mirrors, windows, wherever I catch a reflection of myself and think...OMG how big am I going to get? I haven't actually gained any weight yet which makes no sense as I definitely don't have a flat stomach. I'm not complaining as I hate to watch the scale go up but it seems odd. I have 15 days until my scan and can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lomelly

Ready, I have two showers that I know of and a possible third one. DHs mom is lining up a big one for family and friends, my family are doing a small one, and I suspect my work is going to have one for me... Baby's room is kind of set up but still have some odds and ends to get, but I get told not to buy anything till after all the showers! I just wanna shop :haha:

Km, pearl really is a lovely name!

Nite, all that movement is awesome! Maybe she's doing some gymnastics in there lol

Everyone else doing alright? How are the lovely symptoms treating everyone? First back pains.... Not fun!


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!

lomelly - 30 weeks! omg.....how awesome.........jealous of your showers.......3!!!! 

nite - have you been shopping yet??? Names??? 

ready - almost gender scan right??!!! i can't wait to hear what it is!!

afm - still fighting ms...........ugh i honestly think im lactose intolerant right now......evertime i have ice cream or milk im just terribly nauseas..........and i love ice cream.........but the ms is still kickin my butt at night.....

i wanna see some bump pics ladies!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-3 showers! Poor you. Haha I don't like showers but people like to throw them for you. I don't like to be the "star of the show" and you kind of are for showers. I hope you get some cute loot though and it's really good advice to wait and see what you get first. You will be amazed how much stuff people give you. I get the wanting to shop bit though. I am (im)patiently waiting for my gender scan in 12 days (but who's counting) so I can start buying cute clothes! lol

Mammas-sorry you are still feeling poorly, mine just stopped a couple of weeks ago so hopefully you are almost done. 

AFM-my blood pressure has been pretty low this past week and I've been seeing stars and feeling exhausted. Midwife figures my iron is probably low which is what happened when I was pg with my ds. I had to take supplements, which totally suck, just to feel a bit normal. I hope I can do it with diet but it's been a bit difficult as I still can't stand the thought of meat. Nuts and legumes it is I guess. 
I JUST got my doppler today so had a little listen...love that sound!
And here was me on Monday at 17 wks (sorry about the quality):
 



Attached Files:







17 wk belly.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: you look adorable! 

Lomelly: I actually like baby showers! Who doesn't like to get stuff! :haha: I still have not done any shopping yet. I cant wait till I get to though.

Mamma: It took me till 16 weeks till my ms was gone. Sorry you are so sick. Maybe you are having a girl??!! 

AFM: No names yet...i forgot how hard picking a name is. Feeling her all the time now which makes me so happy. Lots of movement down low too which kinda jolts me sometimes. :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

Just checking in to see how you ladies are. I'm doing pretty good. Super hormonal lately, DH is being sooooooooo good about it. But I'm getting on my own nerves. :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

hi nite!!! 

im doing okay.......still fighting ms!!! and i experimented........i think im lactose intolerant right now......ugh!!!! but i think im feeling lots of baby flutters lately!!

how is everyone else??

im getting anxious for gender scan!


----------



## lomelly

I'm getting impatient for everyone's gender scans too :haha:

Ready, I'm not a huge fan of baby showers and being the centre of attention but at least I'll get nice stuff lol

Nite, aren't hormones awesome?? Your DH being nice about it makes everything much better... Mines a bit of an ass about it sometimes lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Morning ladies!
Nite-I'm right there with you and the hormones. The past few days I have been brutal but I'm not making apologies! lol I catered my cousin's wedding Sat. and have been absolutely exhausted ever since and DH has been getting the brunt of it. I have come to the conclusion that I'm not one of these flowery, love to be pregnant, kind of girls. I enjoy the closeness to having baby inside but I am not a fan of getting big, feeling like shit, being utterly exhausted and unable to control the rage inside of me. Hahahaha I love the end result it's just the 9 months following up to it that suck! 

Lomelly-as for the showers don't get me wrong, I'm absolutely appreciative, it's purely being the centre of attention I don't like. With my family I'm fine but with DH family there is sometimes awkwardness. Getting all of the new stuff is fun though! You only have 9 wks left!!!!!!!!

Mammas-I'm sorry to hear that the ms is still there, it has to be done soon!

AFM-I have 8 days until my scan....ahhhhhh!!!!! I'm sooooo excited! lol


----------



## mammaspath

i am an orange today!!!! yummo!


----------



## Nitengale

So excited about your scan Ready! Any ideas on gender??

Mamma: I hope your ms goes away real quick.

Lomelly: I cant believe you only have 9 weeks!

AFM: yes, it is great that DH is being so supportive, its actually weird:haha: Not that he is not a amazing guy but if i were him I dont know if i would deal with me so well. Im really really feeling the nesting coming along. All i want to do is clean and organize. :hangwashing::dishes::laundry::iron:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite- I think its a girl only from the dreams that I've had. Other than that I don't have a feeling or anything. I don't care either way, I know boys and have tons of boy stuff but it would also be nice to have a girl. I have some vacation that starts thud Fri so hopefully time will fly by and next wed will be here.


----------



## lomelly

ready, being the centre of attention isn't fun for me either... but getting stuff is nice, since we haven't bought much. I do know that DH's mom/sister got us a stroller/carseat system which is awesome. 4 days till scan!!

nite, you're nesting! I want to nest, but I get home from work and all I can think about is bed... my legs usually ache by the end of my shift. I also hope your DH is still alive at this point :haha:

mammas, time is just flying!!! bump pic!! lol

I will post a bump pic off my phone soon... wow am I big! everyone keeps telling me that he is 100% a boy because I am carrying so low but that I am so big I won't make it till term... I just grumble. Secretly I'm okay with making it till 38-39 weeks


----------



## mammaspath

Nite - i think you rubbed a nesting fit off on me........i spent all night cleaning out the extra bedroom closet to make room for baby!

lomelly - i wanna see a bump pic of yours!

i haven't changed much so I am waiting till 16 weeks to show another one.

ready - soak it all in........gifts are a great!

im still battling morning sickness......eh.......i am being lactose intolerant right now......its the pits!


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly: how much longer are you going to work for? 

Mamma: tell that m/s that I'm gonna kick its @$$ if it doesn't leave you alone soon. Any gender ideas yet?

Ready: when is your scan???? Should be soon right?

km and Sap: :hi:

AFM: I'm doing pretty good these days. Some pretty painful heartburn but I can't complain. I guess my uterus must have moved up cause like I said the heartburn sucks and I felt her really high up for the first time. :thumbup: Other than that she has been tap dancing all around my crotch. :haha:

Turning 30 on the 19th so hoping that my family will give me money so I can get some stuff for baby finally! I'm reading this AMAZING book called Active Labor. I am actually really excited for labor this time around. With DD I had back labor so there was nothing really exciting about it :haha: I went 23 hours with intense contractions (with back labor it is HELL) before I opted for an epidural. This time I'm going to try my hardest to make sure that I am helping LO move into the correct position for birth so that I can go all natural. Another goal of mine this time around is not ripping so bad. :blush: Which a lot of times has to do with the position you are giving birth in and the way you push baby out. The book gives really awesome information. Am I scaring anybody yet?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-my scan is tomorrow...and I can't wait!!! Dh is more excited I think, probably cuz this is his first. We r taking my ds as well as my 2 nieces (they are super excited too).

Lomelly- u have only 8 wks! Omg!!! Is it just me or is timing zipping by? We still need to see that bump. 

Mammas- how r u feeling? 

In-how r things with u?

Wal-u must have moved by now? How r things? 

Afm- just counting down the hours. I have been on vacay since Fri which has been nice. Ds had a soccer tourney in Ottawa so we had a nice wknd there and have been relaxing since. Did I mention how excited I am for tomorrow???? Lol


----------



## lomelly

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/EA405A41-A8E3-49CD-9EF4-C381FFE003AC-6084-000007684583D5D1.jpg


----------



## lomelly

wow, looking at my bump I look so big lol. I have random people tell me I look huge and I will never make it till my due date. I told one lady pretty sarcastically that I didn't realize she was a trained dr and she gave me a pissy look. you'd think you wouldn't tell a pregnant girl they look big :haha:

ready, tomorrow is scan day!!!! I do think dreams are predictive, I dreamed only of having a boy and what do you know.... time is going so fast! you're almost at 20 weeks!!

mammas, picture posted :) m/s still kicking around??

nite, I am working until sept 25th, then I take all the holidays I have left which will put me on official maternity leave as of October 7th... then on EI for me! I just want to be done already...


----------



## Nitengale

Sooooooooo beautiful Lomelly!!!!!


----------



## lomelly

thanks :) he's jabbing me in the sides as I type!


----------



## Nitengale

Ready: I am super excited to hear about your scan and what gender you LO is. I cant believe it is tomorrow! Report back as soon as you can :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

i got to see baby today!!! she couldn't tell for sure.

who wants to take a guess?
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly- u don't look huge u look pg. I love how people just say stupid stuff to u when ur pg. Think before u speak dumbasses! U r so close, done work in 5 wks and a baby in 8...so crazy! 

Mammas- I guess girl. What do u think? 

Nite- I will definitely post as soon as I can tomorrow. My appt isn't until 2:30pm est so I have most of the day to wait. I honestly can't believe its here already and that I'm basically halfway there. Really the next 4 months is going to fly if its already been almost 5. Once the kids are back at school time will really fly.


----------



## mammaspath

lomelly i love your bump!!!!

ready - i think girl but .........i hope......cant wait to see your scan


----------



## Nitengale

I'll guess girl too Mammaspath!


----------



## Nitengale

So here is my GYNORMOUS 22 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo(12).jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite u look great! The 2nd one def pops out sooner. I can't get over how much mine is out right now. 

Sooooo...we had our scan and baby wasn't very cooperative. I have to go back in a couple weeks to have another anatomy scan, she didn't get everything. I'm fine with that cuz ill get to see baby again. One thing she did get and was pretty sure of was the gender. It's...a....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

:pink:


----------



## Nitengale

OMG Congratulations! So happy everything went well! I bet you guys are so happy!


----------



## Nitengale

Did you get any scan pics?


----------



## kmwilletts

Awww ladies, such gorgeous bumps and scan pics :) totally love it!!!!
Congrats on a baby girl Ready :) super exciting!!! And mammaspath, I am also jumping on the bandwagon and guessing a girl for you as well!! 
How is everyone doing now?

So, I haven't been on much at all lately, stuff has been hectic here. DH got home August 3, and last week we finally got the new van I have been dreaming about, with much better fuel mileage than our old SUV and better seating set up etc. unfortunately that evening after we got our new van, we came home and I ended up spotting so we drove right back into the city and arrived at 1 am. Had a horrendous few hours in triage and was finally sent to a room at five in the morning. Poor DH drove back home and slept for all of 3 hrs and came back to me. They were going to keep me in, but no one was monitoring my status at ALL which was ridiculous, and I didn't see a doctor until 3 pm that afternoon. They allowed me to leave on the condition that I don't leave the city limits at all. So fast forward to this past monday, and I woke up to bright red bleeding, went back to the hospital and was treated SO much better. They monitored me and my condition and gave me steroid shots to speed baby girls lung development in the event that I have another bleed and need to have an emergency c section. I was so stressed but after this second trip I feel better about everything, and hey, it could have just been my placenta moving more and maybe I will make it close to my due date, but at least I'm prepared for other possibilities. But otherwise I'm in good spirits :)


----------



## Nitengale

You are such an amazingly strong woman km. I am so happy that you and baby are fine. Sorry you had to go through all of that stress. :hugs:

That must be great to have you DH home again, and congrats on the new van. I very badly want one but fat chance of that happening soon.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite- I did get pics, ill post tomorrow. We r pretty excited even though Dh and ds aren't trusting that its 100% accurate. Her bits were pretty evident though. 

On-that sounds like some stressful stuff. I'm glad u and baby are well though. Congrats on the new van!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Km not on...stupid phone


----------



## Nitengale

Can't wait to see them, we can compare notes :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

congrats ready!!!!

nite - thats an awesome bump

km- i hope everything goes well with baby....your almost there!


----------



## lomelly

nite, that's a lovely bump you have there!!

ready, a girl!! congrats!!! I guess your gut feeling was right :) can't wait to see some pics of your lovely lady. lucky you getting to see her again in a few weeks!!

mammas, I'm gonna say girl for you too! LO looks so cute either way!

km, omg, I'm so glad you and LO are doing well.. hope they can figure out the cause for the bleeding, but the steroid shot sounds like they're taking good care of you. congrats on the new van too!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I don't know if you've noticed or not but you only have 54 days left!!!! 54 days!! That's crazy.


----------



## Nitengale

So I had my prenatal visit today. Right away my Dr. told me that they found something in the Ultrasound. She told me that she wished that she didn't have to tell me as she does not think that it will be a problem but she though I should know anyways. So they found an echogenic focus on the left ventricle of my babies heart. Basically it is a bright spot seen on the scan and is a calcium composite. It causes no health problems and no heart problems but....it "can" be a soft marker for Downs. :cry: She told me that since its in the left ventricle and not the right that it is really nothing at all and like she said she wishes she didn't even have to worry me about it. So I researched it and the marker on its own does not usually cause any problems. I have gone through the posts on B&B and so far everyone that was told they have this have gone on to deliver healthy babies with no problems. But i still cant seen to feel 100% okay about this. So here I am in shock and don't know how to feel exactly. One moment i get tears and the next moment and I feel strong and full of faith. Anyways though I would share so I could have a little support. Just want my baby to be okay...


----------



## mammaspath

OH nite im so sorry you are struggling right now...........i wuld be just as upset.......prayers that everything is fine with baby!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-the midwife told me that its very common for these "markers" to be found in u/s because they are so much further advanced than they used to be. She warned me that its very likely that they will report back with a positive marker but not to worry. What they are looking for are a few to several for any real indication of a problem. So if the nasal, leg length, heart spot and cerebral come back than there may be problems but with one marker not to even give it a second thought. So put your mind at ease and know your little girl is perfectly fine and healthy. This is todays problem with advanced technology.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

She also said that the heart spots are the most common to come back positive. 
I hope that helps hun! Try not to worry and just enjoy (i know easier said than done).


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you Mamma, prayers greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you so much, this does help. Im sure the shock will wear off and I will think logically again soon. Otherwise this will be a very long 4 months...



ReadynWaiting said:


> She also said that the heart spots are the most common to come back positive.
> I hope that helps hun! Try not to worry and just enjoy (i know easier said than done).


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Nite. From what you and Ready have said, it seems that your lil girl will be perfectly fine. I hope you don't stress too much and that the information has reassured you. Beautiful bump too!

Ready, yay for team pink! Soo exciting! :)

Lomelly, you are not huge, you have a gorgeous bump! I carried Holly so low, my tummy still sags now, and she's nearly 2 :haha: My bump was a LOT lower than yours though, yours is a lovely shape!

KM, I hope everything is ok with bubs. How scary :hugs:

Mammas, hope the MS eases off soon :hugs: Great scan pic too, I guess girl!

AFM, I am back in Scotland now and am a lot happier. Things are still sketchy between DH and I, but time will tell. I have some good friends here, so thats good. Here is Holly enjoying the beach :)

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/c67.0.403.403/p403x403/484084_513239832035212_1958016727_n.jpg


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg SAP, how cute is she? I'm glad you're doing better and hopefully things with Dh will resolve themselves. Life is easier when you have good support around you so I'm glad you have your friends there. 

Ok so be forewarned that a rant is coming. Dh and I have been having issues since we got married as far as his need to drink and or go out with his buddies. We were both very social but when we started ttc my desire to go out with friends or have friends over for dinner lessened. Keep in mind my son was with his father on these occasions that we went out it wasn't me neglecting him or anything. Anyways when we got pg with this baby I felt that he needed to reel in this attitude that he had to be around people drinking. It's been a battle over the past few months between us. He has been making an effort but probably only because I've made such a point out of it. We decided that he would have a night a wk as would I to do something with friends or on our own and the other would stay at home with my son. So I haven't taken advantage of my night too much as I was sick and I'm too tired. Hes pretty consistent with his. So last night he met up with his friend and got stupid drunk and came home late after I asked him not to. I just don't understand the mentality. He acts Like a kid sometimes and it really passes me off. Someone please tell me I'm not overreacting.


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: what a precious little girl you have. She has such a beautiful smile. I am also glad you are around friends who support you. It will get better. :hugs:

Ready: I don't think you are overreacting, I think that as a woman who his pregnant with his baby you are wanting to see him clean up a little because you know the demands of having a little one. You want him to understand some boundaries. Keep at it honey, I think this stuff happens in most marriages in some form or another. We are supposed to help each other grow up and out of things throughout life :hugs:

AFM: I talked to quite a few people yesterday and I woke up this morning full of hope that everything is going to be okay.


----------



## lomelly

nite, I am sure there is nothing to worry about, but not worrying is hard.. I also heard that there is nothing wrong with one or two soft markers, it's several that ring a bell. my friend (the smoker one who drives me a bit crazy) had one soft marker for downs (fluid patches in brain) and everything is fine for her and baby. chin up doll :flower:

ready, it sounds like your DH needs to lay off the nights out and do a bit of growing.. a night out every now and then is fine, just in moderation.. I hope you two can come to an arrangement that will make both of you happy

sap, my god, she is too cute. looks like someone was having a good time!! perhaps it's a matter of spending more time with DH and getting to know each other all over again. it will work out :)

mammas, are you having a gender scan??


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls!

Ms has finally left the building.....sheesh about time!
Well for the most part anyway

Yes im having a gender scan...........its on september 18th....so far away

Nite im glad ur feeling better about the situation.......im sure everything is fine


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you guys for all the support. Ya, the more that I researched it the more i realized it was nothing. Sure did scare the crap out of me the day that I heard about it though. I am choosing to ignore that it is even there. Whatever the outcome is is not up to me anyway so not going to stress. :thumbup:

So tomorrow we leave for 2 week RV (rented) trip to Canada for two family reunions on my Dh's side. Should be interesting to say the least. We are going to be driving around some of Alberta and B.C. If I find internet I will definitely try to check in.

Mamma: So happy that your morning sickness went away. What a drag it was. Cant wait till your gender scan. :happydance:


----------



## Nitengale

Oh yes and by the way I turned the big 30 today!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy birthday Nite! 
I baked this for you 
:cake:


----------



## mammaspath

happy birthday nite!!!!!


----------



## lomelly

happy birthday nite!! have fun on your RV trip in Canada, watch out for the crazy canadians :haha:

mammas, it's about time indeed!! now stay away MS!!!

ready, you're a cantaloupe!!! holy crap is time flying or what!??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I look like I swallowed a cantaloupe! lol I can feel this little girl on a regular basis which I love. Saturday DH and I laid on the bed for about an hour just feeling her shake her booty and kick around. This stage to about 36 weeks I love...then comes the last month. Ahhhhhh!!! You are almost to the last month Lomelly!!! How crazy is that? In less than 2 months you will be holding your baby boy in your arms. 

I really do think that this forum has been a lifesaver for me as far as having you girls to chat with, get support from and just make the time zip by. Thank you for that!

One question-in what world is a cantaloupe smaller than a banana? haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Here she is:
 



Attached Files:







scan aug.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mammaspath

awe so precious!!! i can't wait to find out what I'm having!!! SERIOUSLY i just wanna schedule a private scan!!! sept 18th is so far away!


----------



## lomelly

Ready, I guess these ticker makers just don't know their fruits :haha: lovely scan pic! So cute! Although it's kinda painful sometimes I also love having an active baby.. Isn't it nice when you both can just feel her moving around in there? I'm definitely dreading the last month.... I'm also dreading really stupid things, like what if I drop him??? Lol I'm totally not even joking I keep getting the idea that omg what if I drop him I've never held a new born or really any baby before for that matter.... 
Btw ready, bump pic??? I want to see this swallowed cantaloupe :)

Mammas, patience is too hard to have!!! Does it cost you a lot to have a private scan?


----------



## mammaspath

i have know idea! i suppose i will just wait!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly you will be swinging that boy around like he's a football. You may be nervous the first day or two but you will become an old pro in no time. I still have thoughts of dropping other people's babies but never do lol. Wait until you see how the dr/nurses handle the babies, they "one-hand" them, swing them around and never drop them (that I've ever witnessed). 
I'll add this week's pic:
 



Attached Files:







20 wk belly.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There are spots or something on this pic my mat and tub are not all gross like that. haha


----------



## Nitengale

In Watertown, Alberta and it is so beautiful. Heading to Drumheller soon. Just checking in to see how you ladies are doing. It is almost V-day!


----------



## mammaspath

hi nite!!!!

i am doing awesome!!!! 

vday already!???? wow thats amazing!!!

Im gettiing bigger by the week...........almost a sweet potato here !!! 

my gender scan is tminus 25 days away.........seems like forever but ive been keeping busy with school work and kiddos!

i really think its a girl but we will see...........i even checked into a private scan........um noone here in my town offers it! crazy right

baby moves about all the freakin time........baby loves chocolate hot wings and decaff coffee.........yummo!!!!

im thirsty all the freaking time!!! which makes for frequent potty breaks......wish that was over........


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy V-day Nite! Smooth sailing :boat:from here.

I have to ask a question/rant (stop reading now if you wish)-So my MIL calls me AT WORk this am to ask if we had picked a theme for the baby. And I asked a theme for what? So she replies for the room or HOW YOU R GOING TO DRESS HER. WTF does that even mean? Like will she be dressed in a circus theme, or a jungle theme or a I don't even know what cuz I don't even get WTF she's asking. Do people dress their children in themes?????
1. Don't call me at work to ask stupid questions
2. Don't ask stupid questions
3. And wtf are you talking about??
I have to keep telling myself that she's just really excited but she drives me up the wall. I'm not a girly, frilly, frou, frou kind of girl. Don't get me wrong, I like to dress up, do my hair and make up but I'm not a pinky, frilly, bows, etc kind of girl (never have been). She asked if the baby would wear pink and I answered well it's next to impossible to buy baby girl clothes that don't have some pink in it. I said she won't be over the top in pink and not frilly, frou, frou. I like the little baby clothes that an adult could wear (not trampy but you know with pink leopard print, or cute little jeans with a peasant top or whatever). So she says, "well she will have some frills" and I respond (as I'm irritated that she called me at work to have this discussion and then she's telling me what she will have) "well we will see, but probably not". I know I"m being bitchy but it's the way she goes about things that really gets under my skin. Rant over!

I hope everyone had a great weekend and sorry to bitch but it IS Monday! :wacko:


----------



## lomelly

nite, glad you're having fun on vacation!

ready, wow, what is your MIL on???? not only could that discussion have waited till you weren't at work, but a theme for clothes?? I wasn't aware such a thing existed. I agree with the no girly-girl thing, I mean you don't have to dress a little girl in a ton of frills and pink if that's not something you like. they can look just as cute in outfits that aren't pink and full of bows/frills... I don't know how you didn't get rude with her when she told you what your daughter will wear :haha: I know I would have been a bit rude... is this something typical of your MIL or is this something new for her?

mammas, if baby loves hot wings and chocolate, that's awesome for you! I hear you on the thirsty part... it sucks! you get so thirsty so you drink so much and then you get annoyed because you have to pee so much :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly- 42 days left (give or take a few), holy $hit! As for the mil, she doesn't really get boundaries. Everything is always about her. She asked me also if "we are still having a granddaughter?" (after the 2nd scan last wk) instead of asking if she's still a girl or was it confirmed. She made it about her. I had a clipped tone when I was talking to her and not so friendly when I said that she probably won't be wearing frills. Don't tell me what my child will wear. She just doesn't really step out of her world to see that its not all about her and that she steps over lines. It was the same leading up to our wedding. It was what she was going to wear and who was sitting with her and how her pictures would be. I was annoyed. And Dh doesn't say anything especially if I say to him it bothers me. He hasn't quite grasped that.


----------



## lomelly

ready, I hope DH isn't a push over with his mom... seems like someone needs to put a foot somewhere on her.. that comment with her having a granddaughter?? she's got some nerve alright. on the bright side, you're a banana! have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I told Dh about her call to me AT WORK and said she asked about a theme we would dress her in and he said well like what in clothes with monkeys? R u kidding me? He gets defensive if I say anything about his mom and so he also said she is just excited, give her a break. Ya well we will see how much of a break she will get when she's overbearing and overwhelming me when the baby comes! I know I sound Bitchy but I really like my boundaries and I guess my family knows me well enough and so they don't really over step.
As for names we have picked one. I will share it with u ladies (we aren't telling anyone)...her name is Rylan.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anyone else sharing names?


----------



## lomelly

For us its Liam or mason. Just depends which fits him more


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Liam is my son's name...LOVE IT! I like Mason too though. Tough choice!


----------



## kmwilletts

Wowzers, ok so I had a lot to catch up on! Sorry I've been MIA but it has been whacko over here lol!! 
Loving the bump and scan pics ladies :) 
Mammas- really hope now that it's almost September your days will fly by and your scan will happen in no time! Also hoping that baby cooperates for you and shows you the goods!

Ready- omg... The whole MIL thing... Takes its toll and I feel for you. My MIL was crazy at our wedding as well, and I'm super laid back about stuff like that as is the rest of my family. When my son was born, she was really excited and didn't push too far for boundaries at first, then as he got older she got a bit more, possessive? I don't know if that describes it right. But anyhow, when he was around 2 months old we were visiting them at their house, and she was holding my son and he was content. She said he needed to be changed so I went to take him and he had been sleeping, so he of course got mad and started crying. She had the nerve to say "oh see, already likes grandma over mommy! He wants to be with me!". I was SO upset I took him into the basement and changed him and cried my eyes out. My FIL flipped out on her about how insensitive and inappropriate that comment was, so I was grateful for that :) over time it's gotten much better. She still gets a little weird now and then but maybe as your baby gets older she will chill out!! Lol it's frustrating when you go through it though!

So, since August 7 I have had three bleeds, two or which ended up with me in the hospital overnight. Last one was August 21 st and after two nights I was released. Had my final fetal assessment on Wednesday and found out my silly uterus TWISTED sideways when it grew, dragging my placenta from posterior position to my lateral right and down closer to my cervix! So on Wednesday, at 36 weeks and one day, I was told I am going to have to have a c section next week!!!! I am SO excited to meet my baby girl but also nervous as Ive never had a c section before. DH is in British Columbia working and I don't have the date yet from the doctors so I can't tell him exactly when to come home. My doctor said she is really pushing for the 4th as I will be exactly 37 weeks and term then. They don't want to risk waiting too long as I could bleed at any time, I'm kind of a ticking time bomb for that lol. But... Still, SO DARN EXCITED!!!!! :)

So that's my update this far :) oh and also I've been held captive in the hospital until my delivery date since Wednesday. Had a horrid roommate who kept leaving the hospital grounds and fighting with her BF and coming in at all hours of the night. Thank god for DHs insurance I got a private room today! So my kiddos can come and visit me and it won't be so awkward and I won't have to corral them! :)
Im gonna check on here daily now and see how everyone is doing! Can't believe how far everyone is along now, it's so exciting!!!


----------



## kmwilletts

Oh forgot to mention, at my scan baby girl was already estimated to weigh in around 6lbs 13 oz! So I think she will be a nice healthy weight for sure when she is born, maybe even beating her dad who was 7 lbs and born at 37 weeks :) we'll have a little competition going here! Lol


----------



## mammaspath

omg i can't believe its baby time for you already!!!!!! im so excited!!!!


----------



## lomelly

km, you're delivering tomorrow??? amazing!! your little girl will be a nice healthy weight when she makes her appearance :) very exciting!!


----------



## kmwilletts

Thanks Mammas and Lom!!

I am scheduled for the c section at nine am on Tuesday the 4th! Lol my cousin really wanted me to deliver today because it is his birthday lol but no go there :) I will be sure to update you ladies on the big day!!! :)


----------



## lomelly

only two days away!! I bet time will just fly, and then before you know it... do you have any last minute preparations to make?


----------



## Nitengale

Finally back in civilization! Sorry about the MIL problems. I have them big time too. So frustrating. It's taken me years to get DH on board in understanding the situation. Why do they have such a hard time with boundaries. 

Km you will be meeting your LO so soon. I am so excited for your. 

AFM I'm doing pretty good. Baby moves around every now and then. I still get freaked out when I don't feel her for a while though. I swear my pervious miscarriage has really put a toll on this pregnancy when it comes to paranoia. 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg KM, u will meet her tomorrow! That is amazing. Can't wait to hear about it and see a pic of her (if u r comfortable with that). Good luck!


----------



## kmwilletts

Thanks ladies! OMG the day is here and I'm SOOO nervous! Going to be going in for the surgery in 3 hrs!! Ahhhh!!! I will certainly post pics afterwards :)

Thanks for the support! Next time I'm on baby girl will be here :)


----------



## mammaspath

cant wait for pics!!!! yay a baby!


----------



## lomelly

me too!!! can't wait to see the little doll!! I wonder how she's doing :)


----------



## Nitengale

Praying for you Km. Hope everything is going wonderfully! Can't wait to see you LO!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I get that KM is probably abit busy but I need to see pics!!! lol
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## lomelly

my ankles are so swollen!! it's insane!! they're actually turning all red and blotchy and gross...
she's likely very busy with her new little lady :) I know the first few days will be insane for me, as this is my first time. 
I also took a breastfeeding class at the hospital (it was free!) so that helped. they showed poop diagrams :haha: of what baby poop should look like for the first few days..


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly you are getting so close. I el like these next three months and some are going to drag. I spent hours putting a dresser together for the baby, do not recommend this at 25 weeks, it was painful. 

Ready: when will you start getting stuff for the nursery? We have three rooms in our home and all are occupied so LO has to share our room until she can share with our other DD.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-keep those feet elevated! Swelling can be dangerous so keep an eye on it. I can't believe u only have a few weeks left. Does it feel like its gone quickly?

Nite- we r renovating our downstairs to put in bedrooms so until that's done there will be nothing. My sister has a crib and change table that we will use and we have a dresser that Dh is going to refinish. I have bought clothes and some diapers. Mil is buying high chair, my mom is getting us a video monitor and my Dh side has the shower booked for nov. Things are ticking along!


----------



## lomelly

ready, when will the reno's be done? at least you have some stuff for when her room is all done. the swelling is only bad because of work.. I try to keep them elevated as much as I can. can't believe there's only a month left!! it's been going so fast. how are you feeling?

nite, did you get the dresser from ikea?? we got some dressers from them, they're so hard to put together. don't over do it!


----------



## Nitengale

I got it from Target. I'll post a pic soon. 

So eager to hear back from km!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-Dh has a deadline of Nov 1 so still quite a ways. I'm eager to get things set up but ill have to practice some patience I guess. For now I'm trying to get the rest of my house in order.


----------



## lomelly

nite, I loved target when I was shopping in the states!! it's actually opening up here next year!

ready, your nesting instinct is taking over! is DH doing it by himself?


----------



## Nitengale

Ya, Target is amazing! How are you guys doing? This thread is sloooow. 

I feel like the next three months will take forever...I'm already getting pretty antsy. The need to organize everything has been in full gear. DH thinks its hilarious. 

So I have a TMI question. On these threads people talk about how they are not bd'ing much and how they don't really feel like it etc. We do everyday :blush: Is that weird? I assume it's not harmful for baby right? I don't bleed or cramp ever.


----------



## mammaspath

nite- i haven't been bding much cuz it's so uncomfortable.....but there have been times where i just gotta have it! lol
it doesnt hurt baby at all.........your husband is probably in heaven! i kinda feel bad for my hubby........oh well ill make upfor it someday haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! 
Lomelly-Dh and his friend will work on it together but Dh will do most of it as it will be evenings and weekends. He started hauling all the ripped out walls and stuff today and hopefully can start building this wknd. I have said he has until Nov and it needs to be done. I don't want to be worrying that there are Renos still to be finished when baby gets here. I went through that with ds and wanted to rip my hair out. How r u feeling? 

Nite- this thread has slowed right down. As for the bding, my libido kicked back in after I started to feel better mid summer. We don't do it as much as I would like as most nights I fall asleep well before he comes to bed cuz I'm so freakin tired. We r probably 3x per wk right now but would be more if I could stay concious. How does dd feel about the new baby? 

Mammas- how old r all of ur kids? It must be a busy house? Scan is coming up soon right?


----------



## mammaspath

Isabelle 11
Angelina 8
Noah 6
Josiah 5
Tanna 7

yep a busy house!!!!
my scan is in 8 days!!! wahoo!


----------



## lomelly

Mammas, not long till your scan!!

Ready, I'm sure DH will get it done :) but I tend to stress about things like that till they're actually done lol. How are you feeling? I have bad cankles and veins in my legs from work... Last day is sept 26th! Thank god I feel ready to give up. I must say I'm growing more fond of Liam FYI :) cute cute name

Nite, Nothing weird about that at all! Sometimes pregnancy kicks us into horny mode :haha: did you ever read fifty shades of grey? I think that would make it worse lol your DH is definitely in heaven! It's just too uncomfortable for me most times and DH is so busy most nights... Then I pass out early so no chance! I'm sure it has no effect at all on your LO, I think I read the rocking motion can put them to sleep


----------



## kmwilletts

Ladies!!!

Sorry I've gone MIA but just been busy around here :) Sooo I will fill you all in now! Here's a link to pics:
https://m1171.photobucket.com/album...lPX9aJU43fV42CQWFteX6l0W2eopdc5s8sLKQxxNKmEw=

Sorry it's huge it's my photobucket account lol let me know if it doesn't work I'm writing from my phone!

So, September 4 I had my c section and it went really well! We had our baby girl Pearl Isis Rane at 2:20 pm she was 3 weeks early but a healthy 6lbs 15 oz and 20 inches long :) c section went well, and after they rolled me off to recovery I got to breastfeed her. DH flew in from work on Monday and was there for the birth, he just went back on Sunday the 9th. His visit was short but very nice. Our kids are Sooo excited about their baby sister and are always sneaking her little kisses on her head and holding her hands. 

My recovery from my c section has not been too bad. Today I'm stopping the pain pills (naproxen) as my stomach doesn't feel as tender anymore, which is great. Baby pearl is an amazing baby, she sleeps well and eats well too, completely spoiling me so far :) only time she ever really cries is when she has a bath lol hopefully she will enjoy them soon enough!!

I will be checking in more now that we have settled into somewhat of a routine :) thanks ladies!!'


----------



## Nitengale

Km: so happy to hear that everything has gone so well. She is beautiful and seems like such a wonderful baby, may we all be as lucky. So great that DH was able to be there. Keep us posted! The pictures are so freaking adorable.


----------



## mammaspath

CONGRATS TO YOU!!!
she is a dollface ........... i love her name!


----------



## kmwilletts

Thanks so much ladies!!! Now I need to go back and get my updates on all of you and how things have been lately!! Everyone is coming along and all your days will be here so darn soon!! :)

My DS asked me today if I was old. I told him I am older than him, but not very old. Then he asked if I was too old to have another baby, because he wants me to have a boy for him like I had a girl for his sister. Oh my, the things they say lol :) DH would be proud bc he wants four quite badly lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies!
Km-congrats on the beautiful new addition! You all must be so overjoyed. I'm glad to hear all is well. 

Mammas-one more day until your scan...soooo exciting! 

Nite- you are entering the 3rd tri, the home stretch is here. Yay! 

Lomelly- a few short weeks (maybe less) and you will be holding that dear sweet baby, are you getting nervous or just totally excited? I'm sorry about the cankles but nice that you are done work soon. Do you have everything ready and waiting? I say go with Liam, I'm a little partial to it!
Afm-i've had a chest cold for the past 5 days which hasn't been too fun. I organized a fundraiser for work which was this past sat so I think I may have over done it and this cold got me. On top of that I have been hobbling for a week as my ass joint seems to be out of whack. I'm not even as big as I'm going to be and I'm already suffering! Wtf!? 
It's V-day for me today...woohoo!


----------



## mammaspath

HAPpy vday!

yes tomarrow is my scan.......can't wait!


----------



## Nitengale

3rd Tri :happydance: woohoo! Hope these three months move quickly, I just wanna see her!!

Mamma: can't wait for your scan! I bet you are on :cloud9: that it is tomorrow!

Ready: Happy V day to you!:cake:

Lomelly: how you doing?!?


----------



## Nitengale

Mamma: keep us posted! I am so excited to hear.

I have my prenatal appointment in 2 hours. Been waking up with aweful leg cramps. They hurt like hell. Good thing DH is there to rub my leg. It is definitely chopping up my sleep though lately as its hard for me to fall asleep quickly after waking up to that kind of pain.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-sorry to hear about the cramps. I had them every night for 2 months at the end of my pregnancy with DS. They shot me up in bed and almost brought tears to my eyes. I empathize and hopefully they have some solution for you.

Mammas-waiting, waiting, waiting!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Okay okay the official results are in............its a baby girl!


----------



## Nitengale

Yay! Welcome to Team Pink!! You gonna post pics??


----------



## lomelly

Ahhh, I thought I replied to this thread!! Sorry!!

Km, she's absolutely beautiful... And I love her name!! Enjoy your little angel!

Mammas, welcome to team pink!!! Thinking of any names already??

Ready, sounds like you're having a rough time... Hate chest colds! Hope it's gone by now! I'm getting pretty nervous and excited too... I can't believe it's almost here, surreal really. Everyone does love Liam more lol I just don't want to commit to either 100%

nite, how are you feeling? Any progress with your nursery?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay, team pink! Congrats Mammas!


----------



## mammaspath

posting pics later..........

we are naming her anastasia louise .......... and it just became funny that Iwas reading 50 shades when i got preggo ! lol


----------



## Nitengale

Beautiful name, I love it!


----------



## Nitengale

27 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mammaspath

your so cute!!!!


----------



## Nitengale

So it is a miracle, DH and I have agreed on a name that we both are very happy with. :happydance:

Little Miss: Aila Isabelle!:cloud9:


----------



## mammaspath

i love the name!

Im going with anastasia louise..............seems appropriate since i got preggo reading 50 shades of grey..............hahahaah


----------



## Nitengale

Anastasia is so pretty! How does it feel to know gender finally??


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly: the nursery is in our bedroom :haha: we get half the room and she will get the other, good thing it is not too small. My DH is a web programmer and he even has his office in the our bedroom too. When Aila is big enough we will put her in my other DD's room, then we will have our bedroom back. DH's sister, who's daughter just turned 1, gave us ALL of her 0-6 month stuff. So the dresser is already full of clothes. I bought a rocking chair but we still need the crib and carseat. A few people want to throw us a shower since its been close to 7 years since my last one. I won't complain.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I love the names ladies! 
Nite-that's great that you have received so much. My sister and sil both have stuff for us. We will have a shower because its been 9 years and its Dh first. Mil has bought us the stroller and carseat already which is great. But her room won't be set up until Dh gets the rooms done, probably not until November.


----------



## lomelly

what a cute bump, nite! even cuter name, I have never heard that name before, very unique! hey, nothing wrong with having another shower after 7 years and getting lots of free baby clothes

mammas, I had a giggle when you said it was a fifty shades of grey baby! I think a lot of babies on the way are :haha: I do like the name Anastasia :)

ready, that was nice of your MIL, mine also bought us the stroller and car sear. car seat is in the car, ready to go! I just have to finish packing my hospital bag. are you feeling any better?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-bag is packed, seat is in now u just need baby. That could be any day now, so exciting! I am feeling better thanks.


----------



## lomelly

Ya that's right I have a feeling he's not coming any time soon... There's bets at work for when I'll pop :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I really just can't believe that you are 38 weeks. It's amazing that we have all stayed in touch through this all and even more amazing that babies have started arriving. The last few weeks truly do feel that the baby will never come especially when you pass the dreaded due date and they still aren't there. I'm not focusing on the date so much as the period of time. I figure she will be here by Jan 20 at the latest anything before then is a bonus. 
I'm not sure if I mentioned previously that they found an anti body in my blood and therefore have been for more bloodwork, to see a specialist and received yet another ultrasound (this is the 5th). All is well, no cause for concern but I went to a teaching hospital and therefore they had the best equipment. So I got to see Rylan in 4D real time (opening her mouth, moving her hands, kicking her feet...amazing!) and they gave us a couple of 3D pics (no charge-usually here they charge $100-175). So here it is with a 25 wk belly pic (I feel huge):
 



Attached Files:







3D pic.JPG
File size: 48 KB
Views: 5









25 wk belly.JPG
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mammaspath

omg! ready those pictures are amazing!!! and you are not that big you look great!
did you pick a name? i can't remember


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mammas-I know I'm going to get way bigger I've just hit that point that things are starting to feel uncomfortable and I feel big. We picked Rylan for her name, no middle name as she will have my last name as a middle name and my husband's as her official last name. 
The pic is amazing though isn't it? It was so crazy to see it in 4D real time, she was opening her mouth and moving around and it made it all so incredibly real. I'm ready for her to come but she needs to grow a bit more I suppose. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly: so excited that your time is near, I bet you are over the moon! How are you feeling? I know it gets pretty hard near the end for many, I know it did for me. 

Ready: lovely, sweet photos. Your LO is adorable and your bump is beautiful. Love the name Rylan. 

Mamma: how you doing?!?


----------



## lomelly

nite, I'm feeling okay, I just finished work yesterday so I'm feeling even better! no work for a whole year, woohoo! are you doing well?

ready, what a cute bump! you're so slim! and I love the name Rylan :) you were very lucky to get a free 4D scan, those cost a small fortune.

mammas, hope you're doing well :)

I'm getting nervous, first time jitters! can't believe the time is almost here... it went so fast. just so nervous about the delivery, I've got no idea what to expect :(


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!

im here..........doing well.......just very tired and busy all day long!

lomelly - almost babytime!!!!! i can't wait!

how is everyone else!?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly- I feel huge but thank u for saying differently. Nerves are normal especially considering u don't know what to expect. Not to frighten u but enlighten u it starts by feeling like diarrhea cramps almost and your belly will feel tight. U may unload your bowels often (this made me think my insides were just upset but really I was in labour), vomit, have some blood (monitor this because if its more than a wipe on tp u should call ur dr/midwife/telehealth) and just feel yucky and uncomfortable. U may feel fine and be able to rest (do this is much as possible in early labour). My water broke first so I suspected things would start but still had no idea about how it would feel. And ur waters don't necessarily come pouring out it could be a slow leak like u have lost control of ur bladder (that's what I thought haha). Any which way ur body knows what to do so listen to it and do what feels right. I'm soooo excited for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And again, everyone is different and experiences it differently so yours could be nothing like that.


----------



## lomelly

ready, I had some "labour pains" but it turns out I just had gas and needed to use the bathroom :haha: :haha: I was saying "DAMMIT" to myself after. my dr told me to watch out for: blood and mucus, "peeing" when I wasn't really peeing at all (my waters I'm guessing), and all over belly pains 5 mins apart lasting for at least 1 minute each. Still nothing, though :(


----------



## Nitengale

Keep us posted lomelly. Soon you will be holding your baby boy!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-3rd tri countdown!! Man soon enough we will all be holding our little ones...what a journey!


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Nite-3rd tri countdown!! Man soon enough we will all be holding our little ones...what a journey!

And what a road it has been....


----------



## lomelly

Yes ladies, almost time, but time always drags when you get close!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-you know it does! I remember the last 7 days waiting for my son to make his appearance in this world, it felt longer than the entire 9 months of pregnancy. How are you feeling? Any dilation or action going on?


----------



## lomelly

no action, I get odd random pains but nothing much.. as of 10 days ago I wasn't dilated at all and my cervix was still long and hard (I had a giggle when my OB said it). He didn't do an internal again this past week but will be doing one next Tuesday.
Come on baby! :flower: this wait is almost as bad as the wait till 12 weeks :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

Yes I agree, the last week feels like it takes forever. And I have 8-10 of them left.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This is the problem with the edd. Back in the day was better when they gave you an approximate edd but really had little clue. I work with seniors and a couple of them said the Drs could be off by weeks! Usually they went "early" cuz they were already 8 wks pg by the time they found out but thought they were only 4. 
We went to a homebirthing info session last night. I'm really steering towards this, the thought of going to the hospital is just not working for me. Everyone has such a negative opinion on this but from what they said and what I've read there are more and more reasons that are swaying me that way.


----------



## Nitengale

I wish I had the balls to do an at home birth. My Dr is a super natural-granola hippie and is very supportive of the fact that I want a natural birth. She also has an amazing track record of helping women not tear...praying for that outcome.

I think that at home births are lovely. So great that you are going to try it out. Have you seen the documentary "Business of being born"? They just came out with another too. It's pretty informative...wish I had seen it before my first birth.


----------



## lomelly

ready, my friend (the one who kinda pisses me off) is having a home birth with a midwife, I think that's great if that's what you want to do! Are you going to do a birthing pool?

5 more days ladies!! oh please don't be late baby :haha: I do NOT want an induction!! working on evicting him!!


----------



## Nitengale

Eviction notice :haha:

Do any of you guys know what decreased fetal movement actually is exactly? She is usually active but today I only feel her once in a while. When am I supposed to be scared? She does move just seems like she is sleeping a lot today. Does that happen?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-get him out of there! Have sex while eating spicy food while driving over bumps! Lol 
I am planning to have a birthing pool, the midwife said its one of the best pain reliefs. Happy thanksgiving! 

Nite-they say to look for 10 movements(kicks, rolls, twitches) over a 2 hr period. I have noticed she will be super active and then every so often there will be a day where its not as active but there is still tons of movement. Have some juice and lie down for a bit and see what happens. If u r still unsure use the Doppler if u have one or get ur husband to put his ear to ur belly, he should be able to hear a hb. I woukdnt worry, she's probably just been growing and needs some rest.


----------



## Nitengale

Went to the hospital this morning just to be safe. Of course everything was perfect and now she has been moving a lot. :haha: Oh Lowell better be safe ThN sorry. 

Here is the almost 30 week bump. Getting pretty large...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lomelly

nite, it's always ALWAYS better to be safe than sorry. no harm in getting checked, maybe she was just having a lazy day because she's been growing so much lol. you're smaller than i was at 30 weeks!! :haha: cute bump! he's been given an eviction notice but (like his father) does not listen! lol

ready, happy thanksgiving!! maybe all this turkey will induce labour?? wishful thinking.. been having sex, nothing happens :( and boy is it awkward to do! ate some Indian food moreso because I love it.. nothing! not even any cramps! and if I eat a whole pineapple I don't think it will make me do much more than throw up :haha:

maybe tonight we will take a drive on a nice bumpy road...


----------



## Nitengale

OMG I'm 30 weeks today! :happydance: Come on 10 hurry by! Yah right...:haha:


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: ladies, I have completely neglected this thread :blush:

I totally missed KM having her baby :dohh: She is just beautiful :cloud9:

Congrats on the pink bump Mammas!

OMG Lomelly, it's practically your due date!! :happydance: I can't believe how quickly time has flown by!

Nite, gorgeous bump! Your due date is the day before Holly's 2nd birthday :D

Ready in 3rd tri too!

Hope you're all well :D Looking forward to all the impending baby pics :lol:


----------



## Nitengale

Sap: So good to hear from you!!! How are you Holly doing? Miss you on here!
:hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-get that little baby boy outta there! How are you feeling? Did the turkey do anything?

Nite-the final 10 weeks (hopefully less)! Wow time is moving quickly! You are due around the same time as my cousin and his wife. Love the baby bump! You look great. 

Sap-so happy to hear from you, how are things? Ur avatar pic of holly is so cute! 

Mammas-where ya at? How r u doing? 

Afm-im Turkey'd out and probably 5 lbs heavier! Lol but its been a great weekend with lots to be thankful for. My family all gave their opinions of our choice to do the homebirth (none too positive) but it comes from a lack of knowledge so I just let it go. Good news is I'm in the 3rd tri countdown...yippee!


----------



## mammaspath

hi guys!!

checking in!!!

lomelly - i hope you are in labor!!!

nite - 10 weeks!!! ahhh im bout 16 out......not even close to being ready!
ready.......our turkey day isn't until november......im jealous!~


----------



## lomelly

Ready, can't understand why people feel the need to give you opinions when they are negative and you never asked for their opinion in the first place.... Glad you're all full of turkey! I lost my mucus plug today!! No blood at all, like gooey greenish jello... Gross lol but a good sign.

Nite, the last ten weeks just draaaaag. Have anything to help pass the time? When do you finish work?

Sap, so good to hear from you! How's the flat??

Mammas, I wish I was in labour lol I wanted to pop out a thanksgiving turkey ;)

Going to ask for a sweep from OB tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-things are starting...so exciting! Let us know what happens tomorrow. Things may just kick in tonight, can't wait to hear.


----------



## Nitengale

I had a sweep on my due date and had my bloody show that afternoon and then that night around 11pm I think it was I had my first contractions! So excited for ya!


----------



## Nitengale

I am actually a stay at home mom and really enjoy it. After I graduated university DH and I decided that I would stay home with the kids. My step-son has an autism spectrum disorder and is with us full-time as his mother lost all rights to him for making some very poor choices. So with him, my dd, and now this new one coming along I think I should have my hands full. :haha:


----------



## lomelly

well ladies, I think this is it. I woke up at 4am this morning with really painful contractions that were coming every 10-20 minutes for a minute tops.. thankfully I had my OB appt this morning. he checked me and said I was almost 5cm dilated!! I was pretty shocked. I had lost some plug on Monday morning and a bit more at night but still...
anyways, he did a sweep, and about an hour and a half later I had my bloody show. just a matter of time now till contractions get 5 mins apart! still at around 15-20 mins apart.


----------



## Nitengale

Woohoo lomelly!!! This is it. You will see you baby boy soooo soon. You will do lovely I just know it. Can't wait to hear how things go. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Lomelly! I'm so excited for you. I hope things go quickly and smoothly for you. And yes soon enough you will be holding that precious little boy that you have been waiting for. Eeeeeee....sooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And on your due date! What are the chances?
Can't wait to see pics of him (if you are sharing)!


----------



## lomelly

still waiting on the contractions to get closer together so I can go into the hospital! holy crap do they hurt... I had a little taste of contractions when I took the misoprostol, and I'm not so great with managing pain lol. doing okay so far.
DH keeps asking if I'm okay, and what the contractions feel like. I said you'd never be able to understand.. he said try me. I said it's like someone is ripping out your balls through your ass.. and he looked kind of horrified :haha: I had a pretty good laugh over that one!


----------



## lomelly

I think he will come tonight or early tomorrow morning.. will post pics from my phone later on if I'm conscious.. I just want to sleep


----------



## mammaspath

eeeeeeeeeek im so excited!!!

okay my baby is doing the not so much movement today......freaking out!


----------



## lomelly

Are you able to go get checked mammas?


----------



## mammaspath

im at work all day........i may leave early......im just overly cautious this time!
are you at the hospital yet?


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly you are hilarious, what a great description you gave to your DH. I will have borrow that one.

Mamma: if you are too scared go get checked. I finally did the other day. This happens to be too. I will have days of good movement and then a day or two with barely any. Usually they say not to worry to much till you are further along and baby is bigger. They told me at the hospital on Saturday to eat ice cream or a Popsicle or something sugary and sit or lay in a quiet room (during the time when the baby is usually the most active) and that there should be around 10 movements in about 2 hours. Let me know if you start to get more movement.


----------



## kmwilletts

Omg I showed up at the right time! Good luck with a speedy and safe delivery lom!!! Soo exciting!!

Ladies, I'm loving the name choices everyone has, so darn adorable! And all the bump pics you look soooo amazing!! :) the final stretch is in sight, now when I look back everything seemed so fast? But being in the thick of it it sure didn't seem like it! I can't believe how time has picked up now, Pearl is 5 weeks old, and it seems like I had her yesterday! Funny how pregnancy drags on and on and then when they arrive its like BAM time goes into warp drive!!

Ready, I think that is awesome you want to go the home birth route! That was something I had been wanting to look into but couldn't due to the complications. I say that is an awesome thing to do :)

I'm going to keep creeping here and there when I get the opportunity! After all is said and done we should maybe do a private Facebook group? Would be nice to continue keeping in touch!! :)


----------



## Nitengale

Good to hear from you KM!!

Lomelly can't wait to hear how you and LO are doing. :hugs:


Why do I have morning sickness again? It's been almost a week now. Ugh! Can't wait for no me nausea!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-I hope you and baby are doing great! I can't wait to hear. 

Nite-sorry you are feeling poorly. I had a few mornings a couple of weeks ago that I woke up and gagged and was dry heaving and all I could think was OMG I can't deal with morning sickness again. Luckily it passed and I hope yours does too. 

KM-so nice to hear from you and I can't believe your LO is 5 weeks already! That's insane. It really does go by too fast. I keep looking at my 9 yr old and wonder where the time has gone. It really is precious. I'm all for keeping in touch on FB if everyone decides that's what they want to do. 

Mammas-how's that baby doing? Moving more today? 

AFM-I've started already with the getting up in the middle of the night to pee and the 3rd tri insomnia. WTF? I'll post a pic of my belly so you can see how low she is, I think that has a lot to do with the need to pee. Everything is just so much earlier with this one as to what it was with my ds. 
I'm starting to have anxiety about going on MAT leave with the decrease in pay. I've started buying clothes, diapers, wipes, etc so I'm not freaking out next year. My DH is a self-employed contractor which can either mean great money or if things are slow not so great. I know I need to relax and see what happens but I don't feel prepared financially. 
I also wanted to share a pic of my arm. This was the result of a student botching my blood draw yesterday. He was nervous to begin with so he was shaking when taking my blood which resulted in him losing the vein and so he decided to start digging around in my arm for more blood. I screamed because it hurt so much. Not a good time! lol (I react to latex so that's what the red lines are to the sides).
 



Attached Files:







27 wk belly.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5









arm.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nitengale

I agree! We should def keep in contact after this, FB works for me. 

Ready: your poor arm!! Your bump is so cute and tiny. I'm Huge right now. I have also got the night pee wakings (had them since my bfp though) and random attacks of insomnia. I feel her even as I type this from the top of my ribs down to erm well... Really low. She is pretty much hitting the seat cushion I'm sitting on. :haha: I can't believe how long she is. I don't know how I'm going to handle her getting bigger than this. 

You guys know any good resources to help me make a good birth plan? I know what I want but sometimes I wonder if there is anything I'm missing you know.

OT but I'm getting weirded out. My friend passed away this past week. This is the forth person who has passed on since I've been pregnant, all of them sudden and before their time was up. :cry: 2 months ago my cat died and this morning I am in the kitchen slicing an apple for DD's lunch and I look into the bird cage right in front of me and sure enough..bird is dead...just lying there. And there I am 7am trying to explain to my 6 year old that her other pet died. What the heck is going on. I have done really good about staying strong emotionally for baby but seriously...can the death stop for a couple months. :nope:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-im sorry u have had to deal with so much loss. It's never an easy thing whether it be a person or an animal. I just googled birth plan and a bunch of sites came up. The one I printed off was 4 pages long! Who knew there were so many things to consider? And I know what u mean about length of baby, I think she is going to be huge! Luckily for me she's folded in half but I feel bad for her as she grows cuz there's not a lot of room in there! Dh is 6'2 which scares me a bit as I'm only 5'1. Ds father us 5'9 and the tallest in his fam so ds was only 19 in which at times felt massive but he really wasn't. Only time will tell!


----------



## mammaspath

oh nite how terrible!

well this little lady is moving all over the place now........must have been a growing spurt!

my cousin commited suicide two weeks ago and my uncle passed two days ago........i swear........know how you feel nite!

ready - your bump is so cute!!!!

i wanna see lomellys baby already!!


----------



## Nitengale

Ya some of these individuals who died committed suicide too. Is just been shocking to say the least.


----------



## lomelly

Nite, I'm sorry to hear about the losses... It's so hard to deal with when you're pregnant and emotional, let alone normally. If anyone wants to add me on Facebook look up "Laura tilbury", it will say Kitchener Ontario or university of Waterloo.. Can't remember lol.

Mammas, your girlie is moving around lots now? 

Ready, you are carrying low now.. Maybe baby readjusted position? Or is dropping down into place? Ask your dr for a scan, not like we have to pay for them :)

When I get home ill update you on what went down and post some pics! Being discharged soon


----------



## Nitengale

I can't wait to hear how it went lomelly! :flower:


----------



## Nitengale

Do you know if you can bring your own laboring gown to the hospital? You know instead of where the hospital one they give you?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-wear whatever you want! They can't force you to change. This is another reason I want to be at home, I don't like to be told what to do hahaha.

Lomelly-I'm so so soooooo excited to hear everything!!! I hope you and that little man are doing well? 
She has been head down and low for 6 wks now I think she is just getting big so it's noticeable how low she is. I had a scan a few weeks ago and saw where she was at. Now I know what's what when she moves (hands, feet, head, body), love it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I added Laura (lomelly) to fb and saw HIM! Omg he is so cute and I love love love the name Laura. Super huge congrats, enjoy every moment.


----------



## Nitengale

I just requested her! I can't wait to see him :) You can add me Elaine Kite.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How about you add me? Lol there are a few Elaine kites and most don't have a pic. Try me, probably won't find too many with my name Erin Mullarky


----------



## mammaspath

II cant find her......can some find me...amy lee spath


----------



## Nitengale

Got you both!!:thumbup:


----------



## lomelly

Hey ladies,
I saw you guys on Facebook but rarely use it cause I'm either with Liam or getting a bit of sleep! Been crazy but great, he's been a bit finicky and I'm getting the hang of it! Not a whole lot of sleep tho unfortunately but it's all worth it! Will have to check you guys out on Facebook when I get a minute to snoop lol


----------



## Nitengale

L: It sure is exhausting but oh so worth it! Im so exhaustd now :sleep: that i dont know how im going to survive after the baby is here. but somehow you do. Hope the labor and birth went well. Hope you get a little rest honey.


----------



## sapphire1

Darn, can't believe I missed Lomelly's announcement! CONGRATULATIONS!!! So happy for you :happydance: Enjoy it, it's a magical time :cloud9:

Cute bump Ready, your arm looks sore though!

:hugs: Nite. I'm sorry about your friend :(

Mammas, glad everything is ok and missy decided to wriggle again.

AFM, I've settled in great. The flat is small but I don't mind, I love living by the sea :) Things are still rocky with DH, but they are slowly improving.

I'm going to hunt you girls down on fb now. I'm Sarah Main, but there are lots of us so I will look for you all.


----------



## sapphire1

Ok, not sure if I got the right people. I can't find Nite, too many with the same name. This is the link to my profile, you should be able to add me from there. I think my picture is hidden cos I wanted to delete some people and not have them find me :lol: 

https://www.facebook.com/sarah.main.923


----------



## lomelly

sap, I got you on there! :) sounds lovely living by the sea, and I'm glad things with DH are getting better. relationships take work sometimes, wishing you the best. thanks, we are definitely enjoying little Liam :)

nite, I did not know how little sleep I could function on.. it's kind of surprising! lucky for DH, he got a whole 7 hrs sleep last night because I was with him all night. thankfully he was not really fussy and slept well. I'm one of those people that can't sleep when they're overly tired, it really stinks :(


----------



## Nitengale

Me too lomelly. I totally can't sleep when over tired or when I know that I gave to wake up again shortly. Really makes it tough at the beginning.

Added you Sap!


----------



## sapphire1

Oh my gosh, Liam is just adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## lomelly

He already won't fit into newborn clothes... (Length wise too short)


----------



## mammaspath

Sap ill look for u in a bit


----------



## sapphire1

Wow Lomelly, he's a big boy! Holly was in newborn til she was a month old :lol: She was only 6lb 15oz when she was born though.


----------



## lomelly

I think I give him another week max till he can't fit into any (there's one thing he can fit into, haha).. 

Can't wait till DH is on vacation next week so I maybe get some more sleep!


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly that is so great that your DH will have vacation soon. Yay for some rest :sleep:

Baby is SUPER quiet today..it's like she is active a few and then quiet for a day and then starts over. Sure does stress me out. Especially when they say an active baby is a healthy baby. I'm also getting really tired myself and have waves of morning sickness through out the day. Happy I am 31 weeks though. Only 10 weeks of pregnancy worries left :haha:


----------



## lomelly

Whaaaat, morning sickness at 31 weeks? You poor thing! Your LO must be going through a growth spurt.. But yes they sure do scare the crap out of you when they have a quiet day.

He is sleeping through the night a bit better now, slowly improving! But gosh do my boobs hurt.... :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-sorry you are still feeling crappy. I hope that ends soon. Things are going to slow down some as she gets bigger too, not as much room in there. You have 9 wks to go..holy $hi*! Have you had any showers yet? I have one this Sat (well more of a family get together with pressies).

Lomelly-the lack of sleep is the worst part of having a newborn but somehow you make it work. You are like a walking zombie for a while but it does taper off as they grow and sleep more. Then you will be wondering where the past few months/years went and what happened to your little baby. How are you feeling physically? Body holding up ok? It's nice that DH will be off with you for some time as well. Are you planning to take the full year off?


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks guys! I really don't know how some people have 9 children. :haha:

As for a baby shower. I don't get one till I'm almost 36 weeks. Kinda sucks cause I will only have a short time to prepare for the things that I do not get. But oh we'll it's nice that I am having one.


----------



## lomelly

Ready, I'm taking the whole year, it's not worth it for me to go back early due to the cost of day care. I am definitely walking like a zombie! But I was happy to get 4 hrs of sleep this am :haha:

Nite, why is the shower so late? And is your girlie moving around more today? Hubby is excited to be around for a week, he didn't get much time off around the birth :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nite-that doesn't leave a lot of time to get what you may still need. How r u feeling? 

Lomelly-I hear ya on the daycare costs. Dh wants 2 kids and I have said that I wont be working just to pay daycare costs. Of course we will cross that bridge when we get there. 

Afm I spent the other day in the hospital. I came home from work with back pain that progressed quickly in to other things sending me in to a panic thinking I was going in to labour. It turns out it was a kidney stone. It was almost as painful as labour but not quite. I'm taking it as preparation for labour, I know I can do it! Lol not so good news is my baby girls head measures 3 wks ahead. Hopefully its a growth spurt and not an indication that she's going to have a massive melon because...ouch!


----------



## Nitengale

I have no idea why my shower is so late, the ladies planning it decided the date, oh well.

Went to my prenatal appointment on Wednesday. My Dr said she had a lot of time so she pulled in the ultrasound machine. I got to see my LO again :cloud9: everything looked great so that is always a relief. I am measuring two weeks ahead. I have gained 16 pounds which she said is below average for 31 weeks. I'm happy about that, I gained quite a bit with DD so I was surprised to hear that it wasn't so this time around. 

Lomelly that is so awesome that DH gets to spend time with you two.

Ready: I am so sorry you are having to go through this. You sound like a tough cookie though. Glad that it wasn't labor. That would have been scary. :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

Ready, ouch a kidney stone! Will they remove it after LO arrives? Daycare is ridiculous, we said we wouldn't try for another till Liam is in kindergarten so I can be on maternity leave for that year. We both work in retail so never have the same day off (very rare) and so I'm hoping it won't be killer for day care. And I hope LO doesn't have a big noodle for your sake!

Nite, lucky you getting to see her again! She seems to be shaping up to be a big baby! Liam always measured ahead. But very fortunate you only gained 16lbs, I'm super jealous :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

Lomelly, well lets what happens in the next 7 weeks or so..I'll probably put on a lot of weight. How is little Liam and Mama?

I am having Major nesting urges, but I'm so exhausted too. It's a frustrating combo. 

How are the rest of you guys doing? I can't believe the journey we have been on and how far we have come, so glad that we have stayed connected. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lomelly-the stone passes as u pee. I go for a follow up u/s tomorrow to make sure its gone. I feel much better, it was a rough few days. How's that little boy doing? 

Nite- its always so nice to get to see them. I have had 10 u/s now from the beginning and I love to see that little girl moving around and growing. I hear ya on wanting to get things done but tryin to find the energy. We have so much to do in the next couple of months (dh more so) to get ready, its exhausting just thinking about it. I've been working on getting ready for Xmas so its not a rush at the end. I have 3 gifts so far and plan on getting more this wknd.


----------



## lomelly

Nite, I hope you stay lucky, but a little weight is worth it :) I ended up gaining about 50 lbs... But I'm already down about 25. Liam is doing great, he's a little porker lol. Since DH is off I got 7 hours of uninterrupted sleep last night! It was amazing! I hope you are able to do some nesting, wanting to clean and being very pregnant don't always mix lol 

Ready, I hope it's gone!! I hear those are awfully nasty. Liam is great, sleeping 3-4 hrs at a time thankfully. MIL was also nice enough to get us a photography session. Is your LO wriggling around a lot?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Ladies!
How is everyone doing? I know we have the FB thing going but I thought I would post on here so the thread continues until we all at least give birth.


----------



## mammaspath

oh just plugging away........getting ready for 3rd tri!!!


----------



## Nitengale

Doing pretty good. Hips started really aching these last couple days. Gus it's a good thing that they are spreading but gosh it hurts. Other than the usual aches and pains I'm doing pretty good. This trimester is seriously lagging...

How are you guys?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Amy-happy 3rd tri! The final countdown is upon us...Yahoo!

Elaine-I hear ya on the hip pain. Toss in some lower back pain and that's where I'm at. I've been going to the chiropractor and massage therapist weekly for the last few weeks as I'm hobbling around like a ninety yr old. Oh the joys!


----------



## Nitengale

ReadynWaiting said:


> Amy-happy 3rd tri! The final countdown is upon us...Yahoo!
> 
> Elaine-I hear ya on the hip pain. Toss in some lower back pain and that's where I'm at. I've been going to the chiropractor and massage therapist weekly for the last few weeks as I'm hobbling around like a ninety yr old. Oh the joys!

:haha:

Oh I hear ya. Widdle waddling around like a freakin duck over here. :rofl:


----------



## mammaspath

im a professional waddler!!! HAHAHA


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I've hit the point where sleep is eluding me. I wake up to go pee or wake up to shift positions or wake up cuz DH is snoring his face off!! All I want is some sleep...and I know that it only gets worse, especially when baby comes. Sleep, you and I will meet again one day. 
I'm having a fun time watching Rylan move around. I remember with DS watching the belly shift as he stretched out or moved positions. As uncomfortable as it is sometimes I love watching it.
Has anyone been going crazy with shopping for clothes? I have bags and bags at my house. Girls clothes are sooo freaking cute I can't stop. I'm now on to accessories and footwear...but don't tell my husband! lol
Happy friday everyone!


----------



## Nitengale

You are hilarious Ready, totally feeling the urge to buy crazy amounts of clothes and other cute items.

Yes sleep and I have also had a bad break up. Freaks me out cause I wanna get all the sleep I can get in before baby comes. I have a hard time falling asleep then wake up a billion times and then the kiddos are up bright and early.... One day sleep and I will get back together too. Hope you get some sleep ready but from what I remember the future does not look to bright in that area.

At my appointment on Wednesday my Doc took my FH length and her eyes bulged. She then took it again and said you are three week ahead measuring over 36 weeks. So now I have to go get an ultrasound next Wednesday to see if I have a big baby, too much fluid, or just an amazing belly that likes to tick out really really far. Hoping its nothing serious, CAN THINGS JUST BE NORMAL? Lol okay jut had to get that out. :haha:

How are the rest of ya'll doing? Your babies getting as many hiccups as mine? We are having them 3-4 times a day.


----------



## lomelly

haha, don't get me started on the waddling.. everyone at work made fun of me because I would just waddle around all day.

nite, you should do some serious shopping! and here's hoping that you and sleep get back together, and that you don't have a giant baby! maybe she's just in a position where she seems bigger? and don't worry about LO having hiccups that much... he had them at least 3-4 times a day! I loved that feeling :)

ready, isn't it awesome to see them shift around in there? I miss it! Rylan is going to be one spoiled little lady :) I love the girly dresses and head pieces you can get, boys don't have as much cute stuff! do you have much left to buy?


----------



## mammaspath

Nitengale said:


> You are hilarious Ready, totally feeling the urge to buy crazy amounts of clothes and other cute items.
> 
> Yes sleep and I have also had a bad break up. Freaks me out cause I wanna get all the sleep I can get in before baby comes. I have a hard time falling asleep then wake up a billion times and then the kiddos are up bright and early.... One day sleep and I will get back together too. Hope you get some sleep ready but from what I remember the future does not look to bright in that area.
> 
> At my appointment on Wednesday my Doc took my FH length and her eyes bulged. She then took it again and said you are three week ahead measuring over 36 weeks. So now I have to go get an ultrasound next Wednesday to see if I have a big baby, too much fluid, or just an amazing belly that likes to tick out really really far. Hoping its nothing serious, CAN THINGS JUST BE NORMAL? Lol okay jut had to get that out. :haha:
> 
> How are the rest of ya'll doing? Your babies getting as many hiccups as mine? We are having them 3-4 times a day.

ive only felt hiccups once :( but it was awesome
waddle is my middle name right now.

can't wait to hear an update on the baby.......a 37 weeker honestly doesn't seem like a bad idea to me!!!:happydance::happydance: i wouldn't even worry about it.


----------



## lomelly

mammas, I didn't feel hiccups till around 32 weeks! and don't feel bad, waddling comes with the territory :)

gosh, can you imagine how big Liam would have been had I gone 10 days overdue???

so I was watching TV and saw Gisele Buch(somethingsomething) who is a super model.. and like 34 weeks pregnant... gosh did that make me feel bad about myself lol she's like pin thin still, minus the bump.. how unfair!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

28 weeks and still an eggplant........my boobs are as big as eggplants! seriously! lol


----------



## lomelly

:haha: ... Hubby must be in heaven!


----------



## Nitengale

Here she is. Weighing just over 5lbs, pressing her face into me. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mammaspath

omygoodness!! she looks so real.......hahaha im just not used to seeing us's this late.......she is so pretty! 5 lbs??!!! How big do they expect her to be?


----------



## Nitengale

They will probably give me more information at my appointment next week. I tried to ask questions but of course they couldn't say much until the Dr looks at it.


----------



## mammaspath

i bet you don't go past 37 weeks.......wow she really did grow!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

how big was your other one?


----------



## lomelly

holy cow, 5 lbs?? I agree about the 37 weeks!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow nite! Did she have a major growth spurt over the past 2 wks? Was she measuring right last appt?
I love the scan pic, so cute. You are going to see that sweet face in 6 wks or less...so crazy! Time is going fast isn't it? 

Lomelly I don't have much to buy I just have a slight shopping problem. I have cut myself off to focus on Christmas gifts but that doesn't guarantee I won't buy more. I am now in love with Carters, their clothes and their prices! The last thing I bought was a pair of skinny jeans, leopard print top and leopard print furry booties for 3 months. Can we say adorable? Lol I was just as bad with my son. I dressed him like a little man with cute sweaters, jeans, hats...too cute. But you are right that there isn't as much for boys.

Mamma I have just started feeling the regular hiccups and its usually an hour after I eat. I didn't really recognize it at first but last week I clued in to what it was. I've also noticed the Braxton hicks already. I wasn't totally positive that's what was happening but my midwife said I was having them at my appt yesterday.

So I have 2 showers this wknd. I know I should be excited but I really dread them. I'm not a fan of having the attention on me especially when opening the gifts. I know it will be fine and best to get them both out of the way in a weekend. Then comes the issue of storing everything. Dh is working his booty off trying to get the rooms done but it will be another month before that happens which will drive me bonkers. I guess I just need to be happy he's getting it done.


----------



## Nitengale

My daughter Maya was only 7lb 8oz. 

It has only been in the last two weeks that I have felt the hiccups but she still gets them at least 3-4 times a day. Gosh I sure hope it only takes until 37 weeks. My shower is on the 17th of this month. 

Wish baby had a nursery. We have a 3 bedroom home and can't yet afford a 4 bedroom so it will have to do for now.

Dr. called tonight and said "everything looks perfect" :thumbup:


----------



## lomelly

Ready, I love Carter's!!! There's a store like 10 minutes from our place... It's bad. But I do find all their stuff fits him best, not to mention its super cute. Hope you have great showers this weekend! I also don't like attention on me.. But the nice stuff is worth it :)

Nite, will baby be in your room for the first while? Great news from the dr btw!! I'm going to guess dec 1st for you :)

Mammas, hope your scentsy party is a success :) what a great cause


----------



## Nitengale

Yes, she will be in our room. At some point when she is sleeping through the night we will put her in DD's room.


----------

